# Generation Legacy (Issue #5)



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin, Valiant Shopping Center*

_1730 hours local time, July 6th, 2014_

The girls are in the shopping district, well the Valiant Shopping Center, to be more precise, and much of the damage has been repaired, from the attack.  And despite trying to keep a low profile, the girls are recognized as local elites, and of course are treated to the good treatment, discounts and the like, though they can also pick up the aura that not everyone feels they are so great, with errant glances, and hushed whispers, or cold shoulders.

Jun Min  gives Star a strange glance not really recognizing the youthful looking android, but treats her the same just brushing it off as a new student, with all the activity at the Institute, she really does not press the issue.  Sarah is obviously enjoying herself, flitting from store to store, trying to find just the right outfits to accentuate her frame, while making small talk with the girls.

Overall the mood is calm though, Jun Min is at ease, she is scouting around, mainly for clothes, commenting on attractive men, and just well being one of the girls, which is not too hard since she isn’t _that_ much older then some of the females.

As the girls make their way out of Victoria’s Secret, both Sarah and Star wanted to take a look inside, they run into a tall male, that each of them instantly recognizes, the elite named Paragon.  He is dressed in a custom made suit, with black thin shades on.  His dark skin, and perfect smile, accentuates his already enhanced and well known good looks, if he wasn’t an elite superstar, he could easily be a model, or movie star.

Jun Min grins, with a blush, as Paragon turns to look at her, and her entourage, he flashes his killer smile, as she stumbles and spills her bags, and he helps her out, “Whoa, watch out now,” he says with a strong British accent, “you alright?”

Jun Min nods with a smile, as he continues to scan your faces, and a slight realization crosses his face, “Hey wait a second you’re the students from the Institute, right?”  Jun Min just blinks, not really speaking as he searches the faces, his glance starting with Cassie, then Star, on to Sarah, and finally resting on Anika before he nods in realization. 

Jun Min finally speaks, “I am fine,” she lets out but it is so soft, and meek that it is barely heard, as she turns even more red and flustered.  

_*OOC:* Short intro I know, but just enough to get started, the rest of the characters can determine where they are, it is just after dinner, perhaps forty five minutes.  The restriction has been lifted, although Billy, Isabelle, and James are still on restriction, but James has the least severe of the punishments.  My connection is sort of flaky for now, and each character receives 6 XP for the last two Issues.  I will post more info in the OOC thread on the new characters, and when I plan to add them._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 19, 2003)

Anika just stares at Paragon as he speaks.  _"Oh, wow, he's even taller than he looks on TV,"_ she thinks.  She smiles and diverts her eyes when he looks at her.  She clears her throat a bit before saying, "Uh, yeah, that's us.  We're just, uh, shopping..." she looks back at the store they just left, "I mean, looking around..." she says, blushing slightly.  "So, um, what are you doing here?" she asks before mentally berating herself, _"Idiot! 'What are you doing here?'  Good one.  I'm pretty sure it's none of my business..."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2003)

"Good afternoon Paragon." nods to him calmly and offers her hand. "Cassandra Prophet, it is a honor to meet an elite of your calibre. What brings you to visit our mall." Cassie watches the others out of the corner of her eye, curious at reactions of the others to this man. -Curious is this normal. this level of awe in the public- then looking back at Paragon -Must make things lonely, to have others put this.. wall between you and them- Smiles politely to the Elite.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

Paragon smiles at the questions, and replies to Anika, "I can't be on call all the time, just on a little vacation away from the action," his voice warm and friendly.  

He turns to Cassie and shakes her hand, with a stern grip, "Nice to meet you Cassandra, call me Josiah.  And I am not the bleeding president or the Queen, no need for flowery praise.  From what I hear you are doing the same thing I am," he lets go of her hand.

As Star speaks, looking star struck, mimicing Anika's current emotional state, "Oh my god, your like, oh my god, your..." she stammers the words out, but quiets herself, her skin growing red with blush, in a very convincing manner.

Paragon just smiles, "Relax," he gestures, and then looks at Sarah, who has wisely refrained from saying anything at all, and just smiles beaming.

Jun Min gulps, "Umm, well, yes, we shouldn't hold you up any longer, I mean umm, yeah."

Paragon removes his shades, "Just relax, besides I was figuring I would swing by the Institute, while I was here, this just makes my trip better.  It isn't often I get to meet young elites of your caliber," he replies.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2003)

Mark walked out of the sporting goods store with his long-anticipated swimsuit resting in a plastic bag. It was one of the good thick kind that made good insulation, not the really thin cheap kind that you could poke holes in easily. The suit was easy to buy. Pick a color and get the right size. So he still wasted half an hour in the store and ended up buying a pair of zip up jerseys and two pairs of what the lady insisted were running shorts too; short thin things he got in red and black. And there was the tank top he just liked. And the other swimsuit. He didn't know they had two styles; one with legs even. No more heavy, soggy trunks for him, but he did draw the line at the third style that looked like the suits they wore in Tommy's virtual reality thing only with short legs and a tank top top.

Buying stuff was fun, and a lot less stressful than trying to steal it out of dumpsters or shoplift it. It didn't smell bad either. He had money and what good was it if he didn't spend it? More was coming, it wasn't like he had to hold out for a week or two without. Ok, so it wasn't like a lot of things he'd had to hold out a week for, but he hadn't thrown up or had any shakes in a while so he tried not to think too much about those just in case it provoked some more. Mark decided he liked the Mall and would have to stay out of trouble so he could keep coming.

But shopping for stuff he actually wanted to wear was a lot easier than shopping for things he was supposed to wear to a dance. Mark couldn't exactly ask Star, even if she knew the right stuff. He wandered the mall looking for a classy type of place to buy something at.

After a few minutes Mark came on a little corner store. There were TVs playing some kind of cartoon or something inside and some kids clustered around them. Mark went in and saw the store's shelves lined with glossy, oversized books and little colorful boxes. The TVs were hooked up to some kind of pedestal thing with a cabinet inside it. One was relatively free of kids, so Mark checked it out.

The cabinet had glass doors and there was some kind of little box inside, strapped down like stores did with the good stuff so it wouldn't walk out on its own. A sort of stick stuck out of the cabinet towards him and had a handle on it, two sort of L shaped things for your hands to fit around and buttons and stuff on top. Mark took hold of it and looked up at the TV.

There was a racecar on TV, with a couple of others to the sides and a track in the background. A translucent blue box was superimposed over the picture and told him TO START, PRESS ^.

Mark pressed ^. A gun fired and he jumped. _Just the TV._ Mark smiled to himself and the car hit the side of the track and exploded. He chuckled to himself and tried again. _So this is what computer games are like._ 

By the time Mark got the hang of the controls he was getting bored. No matter how fast he pressed the buttons the game only responded every nine or ten times. He wasn't crashing anymore, but by the time the computer decided it was ready to do what he wanted to do, he was ready to try somethign else. Mark abandoned the game and resumed his search. 

About six doors down from the game store, Mark found another narrow store with TVs in it and they really were playing cartoons; cartoons he recognized! That was the one with the cat people and the guy in the pyramid. He used to watch that every day back when... Well he didn't really remember when exactly but he did it and it was cool. He hurried into the store and up to the counter.

"Hi, I want that," Mark pointed at the TV showing the cat people fighting some lizard person. The guy behind the counter gave him a weird look. "It's for sale, right? Here I've got money. I used to watch that every day." Mark dug around his pocket until his wallet came up.

It turned out the store had the whole show. Mark bought it all, and between that and the clothes he really did a number on his $400 from the Institute. The guy said they would play in his computer too. But a hundred fifty dollars should be enough to get some nice clothes still. If he could find the right store before he found another right store and spent some more.

Mark happened to look the right way as he walked past a fake wood facade and saw some of the girls talking to some guy. Say, wasn't he somebody? He looked like he was somebody. Oh...and Star was there. He'd better go say hi to his date, he guessed.

Mark waved and started to walked up to the group, an overstuffed shopping bag in one hand, "Uh, hi girls. Hi Star."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

Star blushes, as Mark says hello, her internal systems activating a scripting protocol that allowed her emotions to appear real, and natural.  She fidgeted slightly, and replied in a soft tone, "Hey Mark, have you met Para- I mean Josiah?"

Paragon turned to Mark, and nodded folding his arms across his chest, "Mark McNamarra, yeah I heard much about you, your fast.  Bloody quick is what I hear, friends of mine back at the UNJE are looking forward to seeing you in action as the leader of Legacy, I can't say I am not surprised."

Paragon extends a hand to Mark, "I was really looking forward to meeting you mate," his British accent obvious, "been hearing nothing but good things about you."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Star blushes, as Mark says hello, her internal systems activating a scripting protocol that allowed her emotions to appear real, and natural.  She fidgeted slightly, and replied in a soft tone, "Hey Mark, have you met Para- I mean Josiah?"*



*

"I don't think so," Mark looked at the new guy.




			Paragon turned to Mark, and nodded folding his arms across his chest, "Mark McNamarra, yeah I heard much about you, your fast.  Bloody quick is what I hear, friends of mine back at the UNJE are looking forward to seeing you in action as the leader of Legacy, I can't say I am not surprised."
		
Click to expand...



Did he just say they're making me some kind of leader? Do leaders get more money? "Uh, yeah I'm fast."




			Paragon extends a hand to Mark, "I was really looking forward to meeting you mate," his British accent obvious, "been hearing nothing but good things about you."
		
Click to expand...


*
Mark shuffles his shopping bag so he can shake hands, "That's great. I'm glad to meet you too." He smiled. _I could get used to being treated like this._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark shuffles his shopping bag so he can shake hands, "That's great. I'm glad to meet you too." He smiled. I could get used to being treated like this. *





Paragon smiles, as the earth shifts slightly, under everyone's feet, Paragon does not miss a beat,as a mountain of a man, literally, rises to the top of the stairs standing at well over nine feet in height the elite simply known as *Atlas*, comes into view.  His whole body is covered in rocky stone, and his eyes are like blue gems, that sparkle as he scans the area, people can't help[ but move out of the way for the rocky elite.  He wears a custome made black body suit over his rocky form, and grins as much as his form allows as he spots Paragon.

Atlas pauses behind the girls, *"Heya J, leave it to you to find the babes,"* his voice rumbling as he laughs, it is loud and bellowing as he crouches and introduces himself, *"Evening girls, call me Atlas, guess you met our reisdent playboy J, here.  Don't let that cool exterior fool you, this Brit is all about one thing."*

Paragon removes his shades revealing his strangely bright and vibrant green eyes, "I take it you didn't find anything to entertain you, Atlas."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 19, 2003)

Ryan wasn't too keen on going to the mall with everyone else, but since everyone but poor James was going, he didn't have much choice. _What else am I supposed to do, stay at the Institute the rest of my life? Sit at the computer and read stuff all night long? I wonder if I could use the Black Room for my own personal testing? That would be interesting...assuming Chaos didn't hack in again. I'll probably get attacked again here as well. Maybe I should go to the food court, for old time's sake._ Ryan smiled bitterly at that comment, then decided to make the most of it. 

He had trouble shopping; Ryan could feel the eyes of everyone staring at him. _Best get used to it, Ryan. It's not going to change._

Up ahead, he saw the elite Atlas rise out of the ground. _Hey, wasn't he in a movie? I thought it was pretty good. What a bunch of showoffs though. I guess I needn't worry about any attack, finally. The Justice Elite, or at least two of them, are here, and more than a match for any attacker. Will I one day be able to join them?_

As he thinks, Ryan walks forward, towards the gathering of the Institute elites and the famous members of the Justice Elite.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 19, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Up ahead, he saw the elite Atlas rise out of the ground. Hey, wasn't he in a movie? I thought it was pretty good. What a bunch of showoffs though. I guess I needn't worry about any attack, finally. The Justice Elite, or at least two of them, are here, and more than a match for any attacker. Will I one day be able to join them?
> 
> As he thinks, Ryan walks forward, towards the gathering of the Institute elites and the famous members of the Justice Elite. *




Tagging along trying to keep up with Ryan, is Tommy, he has several bags of computer games, video games, and Justice Elite memorbilia on him, he is giddy with excitement, nearly bursting with happiness, as he sees the two heroes of the Justice Elite.

Jun Min waves to Ryan, and is releived to see that he is fine, and alright, and at least looking in good spirits.  Atlas turns to Ryan, *"This has got to be that Comet Kid, the one hogging the camera with that Paladin.  Yo, glow boy,"* he chuckles, still in good spirits.

*Back at the Institute*

Kiyana helps James, as he is put to work by Mr. Kincaid, on waxing the Bus utilized by the school for long trips.  Her water powers are a boon to helping getting the vehicle spick and span, and clean, and to splash James with water any chance she gets.

Kiyana settles down finally and sighs, "So what do you think everyone is doing downtown, I mean I hope they are not scared about, getting attacked again that would be bad, yes?"

"I would think so," Mr. McCallister replies, as he steps from behind the other side of the bus, "But I wouldn't worry about that, now that much of the nasty business in the Congo is being cleaned up, Justice Elite has a chance to relax, and decided to make a stop here in Mudaba Adin."

"I just wanted to come and talk to you James," he says dressed in casual attire, leaning on his cane, "I know you may think that the punishment was harsh, and it may be, but what you did no matter how noble, or quick was put yourelf and others in danger.  But I do admire the fact that you are willing to put your neck on the line for your friends," he adjusts his dark glasses, "I like that."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 20, 2003)

John wanders around the mall, mostly buy himself, lost in his thoughts.  Every now and then, when something catches his eye, he goes into a store to look around, spending most of his time at the mega-bookstore/coffe shop reading some comics and magazines.
He closes his eyes for a moment and picks up the faint thoughts of the others.  Seems like everyone is having fun.  He continues reading his magazine.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2003)

Anika's eyes are agape once more as Atlas makes his way towards the group.  She smiles at Ryan as he approaches.  But her face really lights up when Paragon turns and speaks to Mark.  "Leader of Legacy?!?  Mark, that's awesome!"  Her face skews a bit though as, he takes the Paragon's statement nonchalantly.  "What, you knew about this...and you didn't tell us?!?  What's up with that?" she asks, arms folded.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2003)

Ryan raises an eyebrow at Atlas's statement, asking "Glow boy?" _Jeez, what a jerk. And I was not hoggin the camera. Some reporter with no sense of personal privacy decided to interview me, and then some arrogant loser decides to try and 'help' me in the most patronizing manner possible. I wonder if I could have knocked both unconscious if I lined up my energy blast right..._Ryan contemplates this possibility for a second, a smile on his face. He almost missed Paragon's comment about Mark.

He whirls to face Mark, shock and anger on his face. "You're the leader of Legacy? When did you find this out, and when exactly were you planning on telling the rest of us?!" _He didn't have time to check his email; we left to join everyone else who was going to the mall. He had to know when we were talking in my room. And why the heck wasn't I notified I was on Legacy? I'm easily as good as he is!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Atlas and Paragon, watch the students as they react to the news that Mark is going to be the leader of Legacy.  Atlas speaks with his rumbling tone, *"I am no expert in this stuff, but usually one congratulates someone or something, oh well, I guess things never change eh?"*

Paragon replaces the shades, "I wouldn't be too hard on him, I doubt he knew he as going to be the leader, just one of the perks of being on the selection committee."

Jun Min shakes her head, her blush dissipating, "Congratulations Mark, that is great news!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John wanders around the mall, mostly buy himself, lost in his thoughts.  Every now and then, when something catches his eye, he goes into a store to look around, spending most of his time at the mega-bookstore/coffe shop reading some comics and magazines.
> He closes his eyes for a moment and picks up the faint thoughts of the others.  Seems like everyone is having fun.  He continues reading his magazine. *




The thoughts nearly overwhelm John, as he focuses hard to keep his thoughts in control. _Weakness in effect rolled a 21 versus a Will save of 15, next check will be a DC 16._  He picks up all kinds of thoughts, many of them in the native language of the region, some in English, and French, but it does seem like people are content, to just be happy.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

> Anika's eyes are agape once more as Atlas makes his way towards the group. She smiles at Ryan as he approaches. But her face really lights up when Paragon turns and speaks to Mark. "Leader of Legacy?!? Mark, that's awesome!" Her face skews a bit though as, he takes the Paragon's statement nonchalantly. "What, you knew about this...and you didn't tell us?!? What's up with that?" she asks, arms folded.




"I thought-" Mark dropped his shopping bag as he realized he didn't misunderstand.



> He whirls to face Mark, shock and anger on his face. "You're the leader of Legacy? When did you find this out, and when exactly were you planning on telling the rest of us?!" _He didn't have time to check his email; we left to join everyone else who was going to the mall. He had to know when we were talking in my room. And why the heck wasn't I notified I was on Legacy? I'm easily as good as he is!_ [/B]




"Uh...I found out when you guys did. I kind of thought I heard wrong. I mean I got mail from the UN, but I thought it was one of those things everyone got. I mean, uh, why?" Mark groped awkwardly for a moment. "You know, why? I thought everyone got that mail so no big deal." 



> Paragon replaces the shades, "I wouldn't be too hard on him, I doubt he knew he as going to be the leader, just one of the perks of being on the selection committee."




"Yeah..." as the shock wore off, Mark smiled a little. "Yeah. I guess I am." 



> Jun Min shakes her head, her blush dissipating, "Congratulations Mark, that is great news!"




"Uh, thanks," Mark smiled wider. _The leader, hunh? I could definitely get used to this. The want me to be the leader. Never had anything like that happen before._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Atlas and Paragon, watch the students as they react to the news that Mark is going to be the leader of Legacy.  Atlas speaks with his rumbling tone, "I am no expert in this stuff, but usually one congratulates someone or something, oh well, I guess things never change eh?"*




"Uh, yeah, sorry, Mark, I was only kidding." Anika says somewhat sheepishly, adding with a smile, "That is way cool." 

_OOC: Sorry, she was a bit flustered, but not angry, she would have said it with a smirk on her face, I could have conveyed that better, my bad._ 



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong _*
> Paragon replaces the shades, "I wouldn't be too hard on him, I doubt he knew he as going to be the leader, just one of the perks of being on the selection committee."
> *




"Really?" Anika says looking at Paragon, hopefully.  "Has the committee selected the rest of the team yet?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Uh, yeah, sorry, Mark, I was only kidding." Anika says somewhat sheepishly, adding with a smile, "That is way cool."




Mark shrugs it off, It's ok." He bends over and picks up his bag, stuffing an errant tank top back in.



> "Really?" Anika says looking at Paragon, hopefully.  "Has the committee selected the rest of the team yet?" she asks with a smile. [/B]




"Yeah, who do I... Who do I get to lead?" Mark smirked and decided he really liked the sound of that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2003)

Ryan sighed, realized that the two arrogant and smug members of the Justice Elite were probably right. _Still, I have a right to know. And why the heck was Mark picked the leader? I mean, I wouldn't want to be, and he's really cool and all, but still? He really didn't have the best start for some kind of leader anyway. If I remember something from that one camp I attended, the number one quality of a leader is trustworthiness. And I think I just realized he isn't that trustworthy._

"I wasn't kidding, but congratulations, I guess." Ryan turns to the two elites of JE. "So, when are the rest of us notified whether we're in or out? And how exactly will this team be formed? For example, both JE and JE:B are composed of relatively few individuals. However, the institute here in town has quite a few, each divided into specific teams. Furthermore, there are other young elite institutes in different parts of the world, like in Barcelona. So is this Legacy team selected from the many different classes around the world? If so, wouldn't that sort of conflict with Mr. McCallister's continual messages of teamwork?[/i]

_I always got the impression that Mr. McCallister never liked Paragon very much. Now I think I see why. And who exactly does Atlas think he's calling 'Glowboy?' Did I call him Rockface or something equally stupid? I don't think so!_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

> "I wasn't kidding, but congratulations, I guess."




"I'm sorry, Ryan. I thought everyone got the mails and you didn't say anything so I didn't think it was a big deal," Mark says with a mix of defensiveness and apology.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Paragon watches and cracks a smile, "Yeah I know a few of the names, and as far as the organization is concerned Ryan, I really can't divulge that right now, but it will be much larger then the JE or JEB, which is I think a good thing.  I will say the best of luck to all of you," he places a hand on Mark's shoulder, and turns "Oh yeah before I forget, expect a call from Nike, they tried to get Vanessa, err Redline, to do endorsements but she has her own line of gear, mate.  Just saying I heard your name come up a few times," he smiles.

Atlas stands at his full height as the people begin to crowd about, he waves, and many cheer, *"Looks like it is time to go, J,"* he says, turning and walking.  Paragon nods, and waves, and follows behind the crowd taking pictures, and chattering but they disperse slowly.

Jun Min glances to Mark, "Well look at that, our own little superstar, that is awesome Mark.  I know the rest of the team should be announced soon, but I don't know any names sadly."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

> *Paragon watches and cracks a smile, "Yeah I know a few of the names, and as far as the organization is concerned Ryan, I really can't divulge that right now, but it will be much larger then the JE or JEB, which is I think a good thing.  I will say the best of luck to all of you," he places a hand on Mark's shoulder, and turns "Oh yeah before I forget, expect a call from Nike, they tried to get Vanessa, err Redline, to do endorsements but she has her own line of gear, mate.  Just saying I heard your name come up a few times," he smiles.*



*

"Nike?" Wow. Maybe he should go back and buy more stuff. And didn't he still need clothes for the dance?*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 20, 2003)

John concentrates and staves off the uncontrolled chaos for the moment.  He puts the magazine back on the rack and leaves the bookstore, wandering around the mall holding his head and closing his eyes occasionally as if he's got a headache.  Every now and then, he sits and tries to relax on the oversized chairs placed around the mall for patrons to rest on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John concentrates and staves off the uncontrolled chaos for the moment.  He puts the magazine back on the rack and leaves the bookstore, wandering around the mall holding his head and closing his eyes occasionally as if he's got a headache.  Every now and then, he sits and tries to relax on the oversized chairs placed around the mall for patrons to rest on. *




An elderly fellow with dark skin, and craggy wrinkles notices John sitting and smiles, "Hello, young man you look a little down, here have an ice cream on me," the concessionare hands John a large cup of ice cream, "lot on your mind, or just having a bad day?"

He hands him a spoon, and just leans against his stand, making himself comfortable, as John can sense his thoughts of worry, and wondering just what is going on with this peculiar foriegn boy.  But he seems to have the best of intentions, at least as far as John can see.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Nike?" Wow. Maybe he should go back and buy more stuff. And didn't he still need clothes for the dance? *




Star smiles, at mark as her tone returns to normal, nearly devoid of emotion, "Just as Tommy predicted, the highest probability of acceptance would be based both on ability, and actual physical presence.  You have both the moves, and the looks, that the ladies, and men will like.  I applaud you Mark, you have a high chance of making a good leader, as long as you can keep your old habits at bay," she winks, but her voice never waivers..

Tommy grins, "Now, now Star, relax.  Mark is like the coolest guy I know, I am like so glad my best pal is the man in charge of Legacy!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

*Introductions*

*Meanwhile somewhere over the Atlantic*

Karen had a whole row to herself, it was not all that surprising her looks were in a word disturbing.  She just didn’t look like anything remotely human, oh her form was female in shape, but that did little hide the fact that no matter she was something entirely more, and alien.  The stewardess did little to hide her discomfort around Karen, as she nervously served her something to drink.  The in-flight movie was an old film, Spiderman, the effects were by modern standards pretty weak, but an enjoyable movie nonetheless.

The only other person in her row, as an older man with long dark hair, and a handsome face; his eyes were a soft brown, and despite his silence he had a powerful presence about him.  He glanced over to Karen, and said his helloes, he was obviously British, by his tone, and he was reading a copy of Sun Tzu’s *Art of War*.

The stewardess spilled the drink she was pouring for Karen, and made a quick apology, and cleaned the mess and departed quickly leaving Karen with her hot meal and drink.  The man glanced over, “It must be troublesome to have to deal with that kind of treatment, I apologize for her, not everyone is used to such a unique and beautiful young woman like yourself.”

His tone is soft and inviting, “I am sorry to intrude, my name is William,” he placed the book down, and relaxed in his seat looking forward, “and besides it looks like you don’t even need the sustenance.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 20, 2003)

_So that's why he was picked...so we have some kind of teen band/superhero thing going on. What the heck does that make me? And what are Mark's old habits that Star was referring to?_

Ryan shrugs, looking at the backs of the two JE superstars. He turns to Mark, smiling again. _Hey the Justice Elite guys are stealing all of the crowd's looks. Maybe they are good for something._ "So, Mark, shall we try and get some outfits for the dance, or are you going with them for a photo op? Hey Tommy, you seem to know everything that happens here. Do you have any ideas?" Ryan then consults the map stashed in his pocket, looking for the best men's clothing store in the mall. He hadn't spent any of his money since he arrived in Africa, and had quite a few dollars saved.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *So that's why he was picked...so we have some kind of teen band/superhero thing going on. What the heck does that make me? And what are Mark's old habits that Star was referring to?
> 
> Ryan shrugs, looking at the backs of the two JE superstars. He turns to Mark, smiling again. Hey the Justice Elite guys are stealing all of the crowd's looks. Maybe they are good for something. "So, Mark, shall we try and get some outfits for the dance, or are you going with them for a photo op? Hey Tommy, you seem to know everything that happens here. Do you have any ideas?" Ryan then consults the map stashed in his pocket, looking for the best men's clothing store in the mall. He hadn't spent any of his money since he arrived in Africa, and had quite a few dollars saved. *




Tommy shrugged, "Do you even think I have a date to the dance, I am just 14 years of age, and it isn't like I am a girl magnet like Billy or Mark, so I wouldn't know.  But hey check out that store over there," he gestures to a fine men's store called, *The Playboy Club*, an expensive but stylish men's clothing store, staffed by attractive women.

Star turns to Ryan, her tone monotonous, "Are you jealous of Mark?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Institute
> 
> Kiyana helps James, as he is put to work by Mr. Kincaid, on waxing the Bus utilized by the school for long trips.  Her water powers are a boon to helping getting the vehicle spick and span, and clean, and to splash James with water any chance she gets.
> 
> ...





James is feeling lots better with Kiyana help... _this doesn't feel much like punishment at all_ he thinks whenever he splashes him. When Mr. McCallister stops by James is still subdued and quit around him. After hearing what he has to say James kind of perks up "*Ah wow thanks Mr. Mac... that is sort of nice of you to say and all. I mean I get it and all that we have to act like adults and stuff... and we have to set and example and all. It's just hard to do the right thing all the time... I mean I don't want people to think that I am a nerd or anything...*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *After hearing what he has to say James kind of perks up "Ah wow thanks Mr. Mac... that is sort of nice of you to say and all. I mean I get it and all that we have to act like adults and stuff... and we have to set and example and all. It's just hard to do the right thing all the time... I mean I don't want people to think that I am a nerd or anything..." *




Mr. McCallister continues, "Being a nerd is a state of mind, James, you are going to be in a bigger arena pretty soon, and people are going to say a multitude of things about you.  And doing the right thing is hard, if it was easy, there wouldn't be a need for Justice Elite, the UN, or even the police.  But you have to be able to accept the fact that you have to own up to your responsibilities.  No matter what, no matter the cost."

Kiyana nods, "Sounds about right, to me," she says leaning on James back peaking around his shoulder.

Mr. McCallister continued, "Oh and congratulations to both of you, James and Kiyana you have both been chosen to join the Legacy team, your contracts should be waiting in your message boxes back in your room, about $3,500,000 total, is the numbers plus some perks.  Your choice to sign or not, Mark has already signed on, the boys back in the UNJE want to spot him as the leader of the _core_ team."

Kiyana blinks, and hugs James, tight, "Oh my gosh I can't believe it!" she gives him a kiss on the cheek, "this is great!"

Mr. MCCallister continues, "But I also wanted to talk to you about what happened in the simulator, what you and Cassie saw, and just how you encountered Synapse, in as full detail as possible."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 20, 2003)

*Introductions*

Karen was quietly enjoying the movie and the peace around her after all those staring and pointing people at the airport, when the stewardess arrived with her food. Feeling about as uncomfortable as the stewardess, she was about to say something about her not feeling hungry as she noticed William and nodded back in greeting.
She had hardly noticed the spill when the stewardess apologised to her, she stammered back: “I-it’s ok. Th-thank you. ”
Hearing William’s compliment, a soft blush turned her ruby cheeks slightly darker. “Th-thank you. I-I can h-hardly blame her. I’m barely used to looking at myself in the mirror. My name is Ka-…euhm… Ruby. ”
 “You’re right about the food though, ” she says with a nervous chuckle while poking at her dinner, “maybe I’m not missing anything if it is as bad as I’ve heard. ”
She puts the tray in an empty space beside her and looks at William.
“How come you are so comfortable around someone like me? ”


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mr. McCallister continues, "Being a nerd is a state of mind, James, you are going to be in a bigger arena pretty soon, and people are going to say a multitude of things about you.  And doing the right thing is hard, if it was easy, there wouldn't be a need for Justice Elite, the UN, or even the police.  But you have to be able to accept the fact that you have to own up to your responsibilities.  No matter what, no matter the cost."
> 
> ...






James nods him head in agreement, thinking about what it is going to be to be an adult and all that. He also is thinking about other things with Kiyana... of course that train of thought is totally overridden but what comes next...




> *
> Mr. McCallister continued, "Oh and congratulations to both of you, James and Kiyana you have both been chosen to join the Legacy team, your contracts should be waiting in your message boxes back in your room, about $3,500,000 total, is the numbers plus some perks.  Your choice to sign or not, Mark has already signed on, the boys back in the UNJE want to spot him as the leader of the core team."
> 
> Kiyana blinks, and hugs James, tight, "Oh my gosh I can't believe it!" she gives him a kiss on the cheek, "this is great!"
> ...





James is stunned beyond the capacity of rational thought for a minutes there... then he mutters "*Did you say three ...and a half ...million... as in U.S. dollars? Is that like every year or over my lifetime? For me? Ahhhhhhhhh...*" James stands sort of staring off into no where for a while.

After a minute or so James recovers a bit remember that Mr. McCallister asked him some other questions... about Cassie and that Synapse woman. James nods his head and starts talking (rambling) trying to get his brain around the idea of all that money… "*Ah yea sure thing... (three and a half million... a million!) ... let me see, in the simulator my and Cassie where going to sneak into the target area when that Chaos fellow came along and messed everything up. He sent us to some fight gym or something and told Cassie that she was defective or a mistake or something. It sounded like she was from somewhere else or something, but I mean where all from somewhere else aren’t we? Anyway… then he wanted us to fight some guy in a gym and but we wouldn’t and he got all mad and it ended. It was sure a pain. I could tell that Cassie was embarrassed by it also. I think the next time we run into that Chaos creep we put the whammy on him. Hmm let me see about Synapse… well I mean I’m not 100% that it was her but well anyway, after I dropped those tickets off for Billy I thought that maybe I should get some nice flowers for Kiyana… cause you know I hadn’t really ever gotten her anything nice yet cause of the restrictions and all… well and so I stop off at this flower shop not far from the station and was looking at stuff when she asked me to recommend some for her place or something. I thought I had seen her before and all but couldn’t place the face right away… and well I had never really been an expert on flowers or decorations or anything so I said if they smelled good and looked good that that should be ok or something like that. Anyway she was nice and all and then paid for my flowers. Well I high tailed it out of their really fast just in case it was Synapse and all… but I’m not sure it really was cause I mean why would a terrorist be buying flowers or anything… shouldn’t she be out blowing stuff up?*”

As James talks, he starts to calm down… and he thinks that the money is great (more then he could ever imagine and he still can’t really comprehend the real value of such a huge sum) but the fact that Kiyana is also joining is the very best news he has heard… ever.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I applaud you Mark, you have a high chance of making a good leader, as long as you can keep your old habits at bay," she winks, but her voice never waivers..




Mark's hand seized around his shopping bag and he failed to suppress a flinch at the mention of his past. For a moment he couldn't bear to look at the others. If Star knew, Tommy knew.



> Tommy grins, "Now, now Star, relax.  Mark is like the coolest guy I know, I am like so glad my best pal is the man in charge of Legacy!"




Mark smiled despite his embarassment. Tommy didn't care.That meant something to him. He didn't feel so bad about taking Star to the dance now.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *An elderly fellow with dark skin, and craggy wrinkles notices John sitting and smiles, "Hello, young man you look a little down, here have an ice cream on me," the concessionare hands John a large cup of ice cream, "lot on your mind, or just having a bad day?"
> 
> He hands him a spoon, and just leans against his stand, making himself comfortable, as John can sense his thoughts of worry, and wondering just what is going on with this peculiar foriegn boy.  But he seems to have the best of intentions, at least as far as John can see. *



"Thanks for the ice cream.  Got a bit of a headache, that's all.  Plus, my father died recently in a anti-elite terrorist bombing back home.  And this girl I like is seeing someone else and just wants to be friends.  It's been a rough couple of days."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star turns to Ryan, her tone monotonous, "Are you jealous of Mark?"




Mark winced, "C'mon Ryan, we got clothes to buy." Mark headed for the store a bit too abruptly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 20, 2003)

Cassie watches the dissusion with Paragon and Atlas talking about the new team and such. As she listens she relaized something that makes her fall behind the others and retreat into deep thought.

-What do I want to do with my future? If I have one. What would be my place in this world?- A sidelong glance at Ryan makes her look thoughtful. -I might not have a place in this world, but at least I try..why are you so angry at everthing and everyone I wonder Ryan?"- She continues to follow the others, but pretty much keeps to herself and keeps quiet.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 20, 2003)

Anika watches as Atlas and Paragon leave.  She looks at Mark.  "Nike, eh?  Greek goddess of victory, sounds like a good omen," she says with a grin.  "You'll have to get them to make you a special pair of shoes that don't wear out after a week for you." 

She says to the others, "Okay, enough looking at underwear and lingerie, I need to find a dress for the dance."  She heads on, determined to find a nice women's clothing store.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2003)

*Karen*

“I make it a point to fight ignorance, wherever I can, and besides everyone wants to be treated with dignity and respect right?  Besides luv, there is always that little thing called karma,” once he hears her name, “I am pleased to meet you Ruby.”

“This world is too small, and life is too short to let the little prejudices hold sway,” he smirks, “but I have a little knowledge about your unique condition, although condition makes it sound like a malady.  A more correct statement would be elevation, above the norm.”

William seeing her blush smiles, “And yes the food is as bad as you have heard.”

*James*

Mr. McCallister listened and somehow picked up all the details, “I don’t think giving Chaos the whammy, would really solve anything, and if he is as powerful as I think he is, you were lucky that he really was not there to cause any real specific harm.  As strange as it sounds, I don’t think he was there to really hurt you, he seemed to be almost like a child, playful, and highly capricious.”

Kiyana is still high with excitement about making the team, “This is going to be great!  Wow we are going to be rich!”

Mr. McCallister sighed, and continued, “As far as Synapse is concerned, don’t think of the enemy as men in or women in black hats snarling evil like.  They have their own ideals, not that you need to understand them, but they are not like in the comics, James.”

*The Girls*

Sarah, follows Anika, “Yeah I could use a nice outfit for the dance, I wonder who else made it?  I am not surprised Mark made it,” once they get out of earshot, “not sure what it is, but he is cute,” she grins, “so who is your date to the dance Anika?  I guess I will be showing up with Jimmy,” she sighs wistfully.

Star follows, “That is an odd statement Sarah, from my observations it seems like you have much more in common with John.”

Sarah whirls on her somewhat flustered, “What, we are just friends, I mean I am with Jimmy,” she says defensively.

Star continues, “But emotions are well fickle, they are not logical, you like John, and you are confused, why?  Why do you resist your feelings?”

Sarah sighs, “You don’t understand Star, you’re just, just a machine.  Your not even a real human being, how could you understand?!”

Star nods, “Understood.”

*John*

The old man nods, “Ah yes that would make a for a bad day, son,” he says taking seat with a sigh of relief, “I am sorry to hear that, about your father.  And the lady as well, a woman has brought many a man low, not say that they are bad or anything, just that they tend to have that effect on us men.”

John’s mind flashes with pain as the voices clamor to reach inside his mind, but he keeps them out, by sheer force of will alone. _DC 16, rolled a 17 to make the save, he is able to keep his powers in check, but the headache is getting worse.  The voices are loud in his mind, almost overwhelming._  John finally notices the man is still talking to him, “You alright son,” he says, “you must have a really bad headache, I wasn’t sure what was happening, you sure you are going to be okay?”

*The Boys*

Tommy follows along, as Mark makes a path for the store, “So what are you going to do with all your money, I mean, your like rich now, like me.  Not as rich as I am, but man that is awesome, your like the coolest man, Paragon like shook your hand, dude, your so cool.”

An attractive young woman greets you as you enter the store, “Welcome, how can I help you today,” she smiles sweetly, brushing her dark hair back from her face.  Pictures of men in designer clothes adorn the walls, and holographic displays show various scenes of young men being active, with women, etc.  Contemporary music plays in the background, and the place has an inviting atmosphere.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Sarah, follows Anika, “Yeah I could use a nice outfit for the dance, I wonder who else made it?  I am not surprised Mark made it,” once they get out of earshot, “not sure what it is, but he is cute,” she grins, “so who is your date to the dance Anika?  I guess I will be showing up with Jimmy,” she sighs wistfully.
> *




"Actually, I'm going with Ryan," Anika responds.  "It's weird, I was talking with him this afternoon, and he was pretty cool, not the whiny loser I thought he was.  Then he gets all upset at Mark being chosen to lead the team.  Not sure I have him figured out yet," she says, shaking her head.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Star follows, “That is an odd statement Sarah, from my observations it seems like you have much more in common with John.”
> 
> Sarah whirls on her somewhat flustered, “What, we are just friends, I mean I am with Jimmy,” she says defensively.
> ...




Anika listens to the exchange with a bit of smile on her face until the final statement by Sarah is spoken, when her smile turns to frown.  "Sarah!  Rude, much?"  she says harshly.  Her face quickly softens though, "I'm sorry, but Star trying to learn how to be more human, and how is she going to if you say things like that?"  She spots a high-class women's clothing store across the hall and turns towards it.  "Besides, she may be blunt, but she seems to be making sense to me.  I've seen the googly-eyes you and John give each other, she adds with a teasing smile.  "Anyway, and I know I don't know him very well, but Jimmy's a...he just doesn't seem like the nicest guy..." she states matter-of-factly, as she enters the store.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Anika listens to the exchange with a bit of smile on her face until the final statement by Sarah is spoken, when her smile turns to frown.  "Sarah!  Rude, much?"  she says harshly.  Her face quickly softens though, "I'm sorry, but Star trying to learn how to be more human, and how is she going to if you say things like that?"  She spots a high-class women's clothing store across the hall and turns towards it.  "Besides, she may be blunt, but she seems to be making sense to me.  I've seen the googly-eyes you and John give each other, she adds with a teasing smile.  "Anyway, and I know I don't know him very well, but Jimmy's a...he just doesn't seem like the nicest guy..." she states matter-of-factly, as she enters the store. *




Sarah sighs, "I apologize Star, I didn't mean to hurt you, your feelings?  Do you have feelings?"

Star replies, "I have a variety of protocol functions, and I can emulate emotions, or feelings pretty well.  I take no offense at your words, it was a truthful statement, I do not understand why it is so hard."

Sarah follows Anika, "And for your info we don't make googly eyes, he is a nice enough guy, and well I guess he is cute, and nice.  He is just well, I don't know, Jimmy is nice too when he wants to be, he is just, I don't know."

Star nods, "Attraction it seems is not as simple as it seems.  I feel attracted to Mark, therefore I must like him yes?"

Sarah furrows her brow, "You what?  Whoa, can you do that?"

Star nods, "I can."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen
> 
> “I make it a point to fight ignorance, wherever I can, and besides everyone wants to be treated with dignity and respect right?  Besides luv, there is always that little thing called karma,” once he hears her name, “I am pleased to meet you Ruby.”
> 
> ...




Hearing his comment on the food, she giggles.
"It's great to be talking to someone again, I've been stuck at home for the past few weeks. So what is it you know about my ... elevation?" she adds with a smirk, clearly feeling relaxed in his presence.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hearing his comment on the food, she giggles.
> "It's great to be talking to someone again, I've been stuck at home for the past few weeks. So what is it you know about my ... elevation?" she adds with a smirk, clearly feeling relaxed in his presence. *




William replies, "Well your specific elevation, I can't comment on, but I do know that you are a different person then you were.  But you are still essentially at your core, Ruby.  I suppose that what I mean by elevation is that you now have a wonderful gift, that will scare many people, but do not worry about them, they are afraid because they do not understand who you are or what you have become.  It is a gift, a beautiful gift, Ruby."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2003)

Ryan shrugs his shoulders, then heads with Mark towards The Playboy Club. _Could the name be any worse? I had better talk to Mark, let him know I'm not jealous or anything. Let everyone else think whatever they want._ "Hey, Mark, just to let you know, I think you're the best choice for the team leader of Legacy. Just don't end up all like Paragon or something."

Ryan sighs with relief upon entering the store. _Good, this isn't what I expected. Tommy would be way too young for that kind of stuff. Is he going with anyone for the dance? I figured he would go with Star. _ Ryan flashes a winning smile towards the sales attendant. "Uh...hello. My friend and I are looking for some type of formal wear appropriate for a school dance. And I'm especially looking for something that kind of goes with glowing purple skin."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Sarah sighs, "I apologize Star, I didn't mean to hurt you, your feelings?  Do you have feelings?"
> 
> Star replies, "I have a variety of protocol functions, and I can emulate emotions, or feelings pretty well.  I take no offense at your words, it was a truthful statement, I do not understand why it is so hard."
> *




"See, it's good to be truthful, yeah, but you have to temper the truth sometimes, so you don't hurt another person's feelings.  In fact, sometimes its better to lie then to say something you know will upset someone.  But then sometimes you have to tell another person the truth, no matter what, for their own good." Anika says to Star as they begin to look around the store.  She then shrugs and grins, "Human expression is pretty complicated stuff.  I know I haven't been able to figure it all out yet..." 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Sarah follows Anika, "And for your info we don't make googly eyes, he is a nice enough guy, and well I guess he is cute, and nice.  He is just well, I don't know, Jimmy is nice too when he wants to be, he is just, I don't know."
> 
> Star nods, "Attraction it seems is not as simple as it seems.  I feel attracted to Mark, therefore I must like him yes?"
> ...




"Yeah, isn't that cool?" Anika beams at Sarah.  She looks to Star, "Y'know you could do worse than the rich leader of an elite team..." she says with a giggle.  She then turns to look at dresses, "Now, help me find something nice in a light blue..."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys*
> 
> Tommy follows along, as Mark makes a path for the store, “So what are you going to do with all your money, I mean, your like rich now, like me.  Not as rich as I am, but man that is awesome, your like the coolest man, Paragon like shook your hand, dude, your so cool.”




Mark smiled again. He sort of tolerated Tommy before, but knowing the kid knew about his past and didn't care went a long way towards getting Mark to honestly like him. "I guess I'll buy stuff. I'm off to a good start." He hefted his shopping bag.



> An attractive young woman greets you as you enter the store, “Welcome, how can I help you today,” she smiles sweetly, brushing her dark hair back from her face.  Pictures of men in designer clothes adorn the walls, and holographic displays show various scenes of young men being active, with women, etc.  Contemporary music plays in the background, and the place has an inviting atmosphere.




Mark looks around. "This place is as big as the sporting goods store. We're looking for clothes for a dance."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey, Mark, just to let you know, I think you're the best choice for the team leader of Legacy. Just don't end up all like Paragon or something."




"You mean really rich and famous?" Mark smirks. "Sorry, but that's kind of the plan. No, it's ok. I never got picked to lead anything before." Mark glances at his bag of recent purchases. "I could really get to like the rich part."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2003)

Ryan laughs. "Hey, being rich and famous is my plan too. I really have no other choice but to be on Justice Elite or some other group of elites. I meant don't end up being arrogant and stupid. You know, like Billy."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2003)

> "Hey, being rich and famous is my plan too. I really have no other choice but to be on Justice Elite or some other group of elites. I meant don't end up being arrogant and stupid. You know, like Billy."




"I think I can manage that," Mark shrugged. "So what do people do at dances, besides dance?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2003)

*The Boys*

The lady smiles, though she sort of gives Ryan a strange look, but she shows them some different outfits, and suits trying to get them to buy something both nice and expensive.  Tommy looks around, but does not see anything he likes.  The other ladies are more then happ to help Mark out, many of them flirting with him, even offering discounts, it seems already his fame and magnetism is starting to catch on.

*The Girls*

Star nods, "I believe that wealth,and looks are both good things to look for in a possible mate," she pauses, "not that that matters, I find this all very fascinating."

Sarah helps Anika, "I think we can work something out, hey Cassie you going to get anything?" as she rummages through soem dresses, looking for a nice tight red number, to wear.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys
> 
> The lady smiles, though she sort of gives Ryan a strange look, but she shows them some different outfits, and suits trying to get them to buy something both nice and expensive.  Tommy looks around, but does not see anything he likes.  The other ladies are more then happ to help Mark out, many of them flirting with him, even offering discounts, it seems already his fame and magnetism is starting to catch on.*



*

Mark smiles and takes all the help offered, deeply out of his depth and just as deeply bemused by the whole process. It wasn't as fun as the sporting goods store, but almost. He'd definitely be coming back to both places. Pants were easy enough, and he bought a cheap black pair despite the ladies' best efforts. 

Mark couldn't help but splurge on the shirt, though. He decided on a silk button-down quickly enough, but picking from the colors available wasn't so easy. Dark Blue, Bottle Green, and Dark Purple all looked "sexy" on him according to the ladies. And the dark colors really set off his eyes, or that's what they told him since Mark thought he looked pretty much the same with all of them. 

Mark decided he liked the darker colors more than the green and set it aside. This was getting pretty embarassing. He liked people saying nice things about him, but what do you say to ladies who keep eyeing you and saying how good you looked? You couldn't really be mad at them, especially not when you kept smiling every time they said it. He wasn't used to that. Mark thought it might be bugging Ryan too.

"Ok, I'll take purple." He gathered up the pants and shirt and took a few seconds to do the math. Mark would still have around sixty dollars on him after he checked out. That was enough money spent for one day, especially since he didn't have access to the bank account with the big bucks yet. In fact it was enough money for- another couple of swimsuits.

Eyes clenched shut, Mark tried to force thoughts of what he really wanted. Not what I want. I don't want that. I want to just relax and feel good and- I need ot try out some new- one of the new suits in the pool. That's what I can do. He shook his head and started to feel a little nauseous. 

If I get high this is over. No money. No Nike.  No more swimming in the Institute pool and buying myself things. I'm not screwing this up like I screwed up everything else. Mark forced his eye open and saw Tommy not far off. If he saw... knowing what he knows and how smart he is anyway... Mark felt disgusted with himself all over again, more so when he thought about how he considered loosening Tommy up that one time.

He forced himself back together, "Feels like I got a headache coming on." Mark smiled a little awkwardly and hurried to pay for his new clothes.*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*
> The old man nods, “Ah yes that would make a for a bad day, son,” he says taking seat with a sigh of relief, “I am sorry to hear that, about your father.  And the lady as well, a woman has brought many a man low, not say that they are bad or anything, just that they tend to have that effect on us men.”
> 
> John’s mind flashes with pain as the voices clamor to reach inside his mind, but he keeps them out, by sheer force of will alone. _DC 16, rolled a 17 to make the save, he is able to keep his powers in check, but the headache is getting worse.  The voices are loud in his mind, almost overwhelming._  John finally notices the man is still talking to him, “You alright son,” he says, “you must have a really bad headache, I wasn’t sure what was happening, you sure you are going to be okay?”[/B]



John finishes his ice cream and stands up, "Yeah, I'll be ok.  Thanks for the ice cream.  Nice talking with you."
With that, John continues walking around, window shoping when he runs into Mark and Ryan, "Hey guys.  What's up?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> William replies, "Well your specific elevation, I can't comment on, but I do know that you are a different person then you were.  But you are still essentially at your core, Ruby.  I suppose that what I mean by elevation is that you now have a wonderful gift, that will scare many people, but do not worry about them, they are afraid because they do not understand who you are or what you have become.  It is a gift, a beautiful gift, Ruby." *




Karen sits back allowing his words to sink in for a moment before replying with a wry smile: "A gift ... yes, maybe it is a gift but I’m not sure yet that it’s such a wonderful gift."
_Most gifts don’t get people killed._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Karen sits back allowing his words to sink in for a moment before replying with a wry smile: "A gift ... yes, maybe it is a gift but I’m not sure yet that it’s such a wonderful gift."
> Most gifts don’t get people killed. *




"Do not doubt it, sometimes, bad things happen Ruby, but then again, bad things happen all the time.  I would hate to think that you regret your abilities, becaus believe it or not they are who you are, they are a reflection of you, it has been shown that elite powers are tied to the mental psyche, in their appearance.  Perhaps deep rooted, but the powers you possess are attached to the beautiful woman within," William replies.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Do not doubt it, sometimes, bad things happen Ruby, but then again, bad things happen all the time.  I would hate to think that you regret your abilities, becaus believe it or not they are who you are, they are a reflection of you, it has been shown that elite powers are tied to the mental psyche, in their appearance.  Perhaps deep rooted, but the powers you possess are attached to the beautiful woman within," William replies. *




"Maybe when I grow more accustomed to my new powers I'll learn to appreciate them more, but for now I really miss those little things like eating." _And breathing._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Maybe when I grow more accustomed to my new powers I'll learn to appreciate them more, but for now I really miss those little things like eating." And breathing. *




William nodded and leaned towards her, "It is an adjustment, but with all things it just takes time.  New senses, and new joys will open to you, there is sacrifice in all things, but what we gain, is so much more."

He leans back, "Besides, who knows, maybe you will get _lucky_, and get picked up for Justice Elite, or that Legacy thing I have been hearing, and be paraded about the globe as a superstar.  Exploitation of the few at its best," he smirks.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> William nodded and leaned towards her, "It is an adjustment, but with all things it just takes time.  New senses, and new joys will open to you, there is sacrifice in all things, but what we gain, is so much more."
> 
> He leans back, "Besides, who knows, maybe you will get lucky, and get picked up for Justice Elite, or that Legacy thing I have been hearing, and be paraded about the globe as a superstar.  Exploitation of the few at its best," he smirks. *




"We'll see, they might be exploited as superstars but they still accomplish a lot of good. There are worse things than becoming a superstar especially if it means you would be accepted by the world," she smiles at the thought that there might actually be a place in the world for someone like herself and leans back in her chair, a soft glimmer of hope appearing in her eyes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 22, 2003)

_Hello, I'm here too,_ Ryan thinks as just about every sales attendant in the store lavishes their attentions on Mark. _He isn't that good looking anyway. Didn't Paragon say something about him endorsing Nike? I wonder what products I could endorse for some money._

Ordinary formalwear clashed with his disturbing purple glow. Ryan passed on every expensive suit he saw. _I think traditional clothing is out. Heck, I look wierd anyway, I may as well wear something wierd and at least look halfway decent in it. What could I possibly look good in? Black and white are out. Maybe something light brown, that's both practical and comfortable. Probably something I can wear my uniform under, so that I'm not naked if I use an energy field._ Ryan looks at the saleswoman nervously, then asks "Uh...this may sound unusual, but do you think it would be possible for me to order some kind of custom made light brown robe kind of thing that's not too hot in this sun? Because I'm not sure anything in this store really goes well with purple."

Ryan pretends to ignore John, thinking _He could be the one. His powers went 'uncontrolled' during the mall fight, after all. And he knew about both times. I better say something so he doesn't get suspicious._ "Hi, John. What's up?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anika looks through some dresses, allowing a sales clerk to assist her, as formal wear is far from her forte.  She finally finds a few dresses she thinks she'd like and tries them on.  The one she likes best is a baby blue strapless evening gown.  "Wow, this is nice," she says to the clerk as she looks into the mirror.  "You think it's a bit much for a school dance?" 

"Well, were you looking at a certain price range...?" the clerk asked.

"No, not really," Anika responded, still wacthing her image in the mirror.

The clerk beams, "In that case, it's perfect!"

Anika changes back out of the dress and takes it to the counter.  Pulling a wallet out of her purse she says, "Dad gave me this in case of emergencies."  She removes a gold credit card from her wallet.  "This counts as an emergency, wouldn't you say?" she says with a grin, handing it to the clerk.

Having paid for her new dress, she finds the others in the store.  "We might have to go back and look at underwear," she says, "I really don't have anything that goes with this..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan pretends to ignore John, thinking He could be the one. His powers went 'uncontrolled' during the mall fight, after all. And he knew about both times. I better say something so he doesn't get suspicious. "Hi, John. What's up?" *



"Not much.  Just walking around trying to get rid of this headache.  Saw you guys in here and thought I'd hang out for a while.  You guys going with anyone to the dance?"
Another salesclerk approaches John, "Can I help you find something, sir?"
"No thanks.  I think I'm ok."  John takes a minute to consider the thought then reconsiders, "Actually on second thought, yeah.  I could use a nice shirt and pants or something for the school dance.  Maybe something in dark blue for the shirt and khaki or tan for the pants.  And maybe a tie, too."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 22, 2003)

Cassie watches calmly as she walks with the girls, taking note of what Anika picked out.

(I don't know what happened, I posted something and it's not here.)


----------



## Agamon (Aug 23, 2003)

_OOC:These boards have been a bit wonky the last couple of days..._



			
				KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie watches calmly as she walks with the girls, taking note of what Anika picked out.
> *




Anika notes Cassie out of the corner of her eye as she's buying her dress.  When she finished she tells her, "Have you got something to wear yet?  Knowing Yoshi, you'll need to look good if you're going to be on his arm."   She grins, but then her face turns more serious.  "Look, I know this isn't really any of my business, but..." she pauses, trying to figure out how to continue, "Ryan's got this notion that you might know something about his 'problem'.  Now I don't know if you do or not, but I think it'd go a long way to easing his mind if you talked to him about it, even if it's just to tell him that you don't know anything, don't you think?"  Anika winces a bit, _"Boy, I feel like a buttinski right now...hope she doesn't take this the wrong way..."_ she thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

*Karen*

William nods, "Acceptance is an interesting thing, one shoudl seek acceptance from within, not from without, but then again we all have different ideas of what it is to be accepted."

He chuckles softly, "Now I am just waxing philosophical, luv, I do that sometimes.  Justice Elite does good things, if it is your dream to join them, then best of luck to you."

*The Boys*

The girls continue to flock around, Mark, and lavish attention on him, for whatever he needs, trying to make sure he is taken care.  Another hostess tries to help Ryan out, but she shrugs, "I don't think we have anything like that, a robe, you sure you wouldn't like this soft purple suit over here?" she guides him over to some clothes, somewhat confused at what to get for the glowing elite.

John's head pounds, but he continues to keep his powers in check._  John made a DC check of 17 with a 20.  He keeps his powers in check._  The lady helps him find what he needs, but gives him a curious as he continues to fight the voices in his mind...

_"What is wrong with this kid?" ... "Man this guy is super cool, and super cute, I wonder if he will ask me for my number." ... "This glowing guy must be an elite, why can't he be cool like Paragon or Redline.  He creeps me out." ... "Is this kid going to throw up?"_

*The Girls*

Star finds a practical yet sexy blue dress, to wear, well more like a short skirt, with a black strapless top, as an ensemble and some knee-high boots, to complete the look.  Sarah is somewhat amazed at the fashion sense of the android, "Wow, Star that looks great on you!"

Star nods, "I thought the outfit had a high probability of turning heads, now like Anika said, I will need approriate undergarments.  I think Mark will be suitably impressed.  She pulls out a Platinum Card, "and thankfully Tommy is worth several hundred million dollars," she smiles.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys*
> 
> The girls continue to flock around, Mark, and lavish attention on him, for whatever he needs, trying to make sure he is taken care.  Another hostess tries to help Ryan out, but she shrugs, "I don't think we have anything like that, a robe, you sure you wouldn't like this soft purple suit over here?" she guides him over to some clothes, somewhat confused at what to get for the glowing elite.




Paying for his clothes, Mark gently tries to extricate himself from the saleswomen. "I think I'm set...and pretty much broke." He flashes a smile, "Why don't you ladies help the other customers? They still have money to spend."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

*Charlotte's Story*

Jun Min seems unnerved by the display of the young elite's powers.  But she smiles, at the end trying to keep the mood, somewhat relaxed, "Well I can't say that this is highly unorthodox, this is the first time we have had a student come to us without our knowing about it."

She leans back in her chair, as  a song by that teen sensation *Kelly Mitchell*, she thinks for a moment, "We will have to do some background checking to make sure you are not fleeing the law or anything," she jests, trying to keep the mood light, "but if everything checks out, you can stay.  I don't see anything that would make Dr. Hudabo turn you away.  For the meanwhile, we have a room for you available, and some clothes, and the cafeteria is always open, so if you  are hungry, have plenty.  The UN keeps us well-funded."

Jun Min stands up and walks to the door, and leads Charlotte down the hall, and through the campus giving her a brief tour, through the *Yard*, the *Classrooms*, the *Gym*, and finally the *Dorms* which are of course segregated by gender.

Jun Min shows her into her room, it has its own shower, a bed, a desk, a cabinet, a closet, and a computer system linked to the mainframe named SARAH.  Clothes sit on the bed, well more like uniforms.  Jun Min smiles, "This will hopefully be your home for now, I am sure if everything is as you said it was, things will be fine.  If you need anything, just ask SARAH, she will gladly help you."

Jun Min steps out as a trio of girls pass by looking in spying Charlotte, a beautiful mid-eastern, a blonde, and a brunette, each of them dressed in stylish clothes seem curious to seea  new student, and Jun Min just moves aside, and leaves.  The Mid eastern girl waves, "Hi, wow you must be new, the name is Arafina, this is Lisa," she gestures to the blonde who smiles, "and Yoko," to the brunette who has freckles, and an obvious mix of asian and caucasion in her blood.

Arafina asks, "So whats your name?"

Yoko sighs, "Ara, I thought we were going to the mall, why don't we take the new girl with us?"

*Kelly's Story*

The private Aerodyne sped quickly over the Saharan Forest towards Mudaba Adin, Kelly had a chance to relax, as her personal bodyguard, Charles sat grumbling.  He never liked flying, actually he hated flying with a passion, but he did as told.

Charles spoke, "So you sure about this, Mudaba Adin isn't exactly a safe place, not with those recent terrorist attacks.  I know you are daddy's little girl, but it isn't like he can come save you," he sighs knowing his words fall on deaf ears, "it ain't like I can protect you neither."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen
> 
> William nods, "Acceptance is an interesting thing, one shoudl seek acceptance from within, not from without, but then again we all have different ideas of what it is to be accepted."
> 
> ...




"I noticed," she replies with a grin, "you seem very passionate about Elites, are you one too? As for joining the Justice Elite, I'm already happy I can go to a school where I can fit in a little."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I noticed," she replies with a grin, "you seem very passionate about Elites, are you one too? As for joining the Justice Elite, I'm already happy I can go to a school where I can fit in a little." *




"I am an elite," he says softly, "I have come to grips with what has happened to me, and what has changed me, and how I must cope with that change.  It is a change, a change I am willing to take with open arms.  I just hope you find the happiness and acceptance, you long for, we all deserve to be happy."

William reclines in his chair looking ahead, "But of course there are something that that do scare me about my existence.  Such as my right to exist free without being forced to register my idnetity for the safety of the baselines.  The stripping of my rights, as an elite, for their gain.  All because they fear us, and they envy us, and in the end they seek to control us."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2003)

> Charles spoke, "So you sure about this, Mudaba Adin isn't exactly a safe place, not with those recent terrorist attacks. I know you are daddy's little girl, but it isn't like he can come save you," he sighs knowing his words fall on deaf ears, "it ain't like I can protect you neither."




"I know daddy isn't going to be around, I have gone on tour without him you know."  The girl says frowning indignantly, her signature pig tails bouncing gently.  "Besides, I am an Elite after all, I can take care of my self.  Neuro was just lucky is all, I did fight the JE, well at least for a little while.  And this wasn't my idea, they said I had to come here and do this or you know I wouldn't be.  Not that they are be able to just order me around, I was getting a little bored too."  she finishes the last looking out the Aerodyne's window at the lushness of the former desert, not bothering to add that the Justice Elite hadn't been trying or that it had barely taken them a minute to stop her.  Her breath catches at the un-naturalness of the jungle, but even it too is beautiful, in its on way.  She wished that she had that kind of power, to make the weather change so permanently, over so large an area.

"Oh quit being such a baby, its perfectly safe, you know daddy wouldn't let me ride in one if it wasn't"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Besides, I am an Elite after all, I can take care of my self.  Neuro was just lucky is all, I did fight the JE, well at least for a little while.  And this wasn't my idea, they said I had to come here and do this or you know I wouldn't be.  Not that they are be able to just order me around, I was getting a little bored too."[/COLOR]
> 
> "Oh quit being such a baby, its perfectly safe, you know daddy wouldn't let me ride in one if it wasn't" *




"You didn't last all that long, Paragon had you down quick, if I recall, and that Neuro creep got what he deserved.  But I am just saying, you becareful, not that you will listen to me," he tries not to look outside and just sits and sulks.  He pulls out his pistol, checking to make sure it is on safe, and cleans out the barrel , and checks the weapon over once more, it was always clean, and always well-kept.

He looked right at Kelly, from behind his mirror-black shades, behind those shades were cybernetic replaced eyes, with enhanced vision, linked a to a SMART system in his pistol.  Not to mention the organic restructuring done to his muscle tissue by your father for services rendered.  Charles finally breaks into a smile, "Just good luck," he finishes.

The aerodyne breaks low, and dips and dives, as it descends low into a river valley, skirting perhaps fifty feet over the water, between the trees, as they whiz past.

The captain calls back, "We will be arriving at our destination in approximately fifteen minutes."

Charles grumbles, "If I could get sick, I would."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2003)

Kelly smoothed out her, well, being generous, one could almost call it a short skirt, though short certainly wasn't the word for it, it was very close to the one she had worn in her video, actually her entire outfit was close to her video.  Calf-high white leather boots, the silk skirt, with a white ultra-light long sleeve top completed her outfit.  Smiling at Charles, she laid her small hand on top of his to comfort him, and take his mind off of the speed with which they were hurtling towards her new home.

"Don't worry, I can catch us if it breaks, well, I am pretty sure I can, but I'm sure it wont." she told him gently, something she wouldn't have bothered to do even 6 months ago, it probably wouldn't have even occured to her back then, but after the events of the last few months she was almost a different person, in many ways she was a different person, 2 different persons.   "I promise I wont let the big bad Aerodyne hurt you." She rewards him with one of her famous smiles.  "I really am glad that you are coming with me to help me get settled in, I know how much you hate this."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I am an elite," he says softly, "I have come to grips with what has happened to me, and what has changed me, and how I must cope with that change.  It is a change, a change I am willing to take with open arms.  I just hope you find the happiness and acceptance, you long for, we all deserve to be happy."
> 
> William reclines in his chair looking ahead, "But of course there are something that that do scare me about my existence.  Such as my right to exist free without being forced to register my idnetity for the safety of the baselines.  The stripping of my rights, as an elite, for their gain.  All because they fear us, and they envy us, and in the end they seek to control us." *




"I think I can understand their fear of us, we are so very different from them. I can't even try to pass as baseline anymore. I guess in that Spiderman movie, that uncle Ben was quite on the spot with his 'with great power comes great responsibility' thing and if we take up our responsibility we might change their minds about the registration," she softly giggles before continuing, "It seems your philosophical mood is contagious."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *She rewards him with one of her famous smiles.  "I really am glad that you are coming with me to help me get settled in, I know how much you hate this." *




Charles grunts, and points the pistol to the floor to clear the barrel, and then slips it into the holster just under his arm.  He grabs his glass of water and sips it down, "I am only sticking around for a few days to see you settled in.  But I am glad to be here too."

Kelly glances outside, to see the ship pass over a sharp dropping waterfall, the aerodyne dips down low, and skims the ground... Charles looks otuside, "Lets just get to solid ground."

The aerodyne glides up for a moment, before dipping down, to avoid a low-hanging tree, it swerves to the right, and skims over a rafter, enjoying some wild recreation.  

The aerodyne races through the forest, at breakneck speeds...

**Wa-BOOM!** it sound almost like a sonic boom of sorts, causing th ship to shake, Charles looks around, "What was that?"  Before he can continue, a second deafening blast shakes the plane, causing it spin wildly out of control.  Charles does what he is trained for, and dives on Kelly, as the Aerodyne smashes through the trees, the craft ripping around them...

Charles uses his body as a shield as he uses his great strngth to leap through the craft's walls, carrying Kelly in his arms, smashing through the tree's as the world around them races by madly.

**Crash!**

Charles lands on his feet, his body bruised, bleeding, and worse, but the pain is passing as his body begins to reconstitute itself, his various injuries sealing up quickly.  Overhead, the sky is filled with smoke, and the sounds of the exploding aerodyne in the distance...

Charles pulls out his pistol, "I never liked flying, you alright?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I think I can understand their fear of us, we are so very different from them. I can't even try to pass as baseline anymore. I guess in that Spiderman movie, that uncle Ben was quite on the spot with his 'with great power comes great responsibility' thing and if we take up our responsibility we might change their minds about the registration," she softly giggles before continuing, "It seems your philosophical mood is contagious." *




"But responsibility to whom?  It is an interesting dilemma, that we must place our abilities at the behest of others.  It is expected that in order to show our worth we must make ourselves useful for the baselines, but what about our responsibility to our peers, to other elites.  We must not forget those that are most like ourselves.  Those that can understand what it is to be an elite," he smiles.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2003)

"We're going too fast for being so low, can't we go higher?" Kelly calls out to the captain as she sees the craft speeding along a moment before the sonic boom rattles the craft, tossing her about.  Kelly looks shaken as Charles grabs her and when he jumps, she lets out a loud scream that only a person whose voice has had training could do.

It all happened so suddenly that she din't even think to use the winds to break their fall until after they had reached the ground.  Her eyes are already as wide as they can go as she sees the rest of the Aerodyne hurtle into the distance and explode.  Its almost a minute before she realizes how tightly she is holding on to Charles, and that he is speaking to her.  Her eyes still wide she gives him a sheepish smile and loosens her grip.  I, I think I'm alright...but you, your hurt, are you going to be ok?" she asks worriedly, her normally tanned skin looking rather pale.  Overall she looks very shaken by what has occured, even her golden eyes seemed to have paled slightly.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "But responsibility to whom?  It is an interesting dilemma, that we must place our abilities at the behest of others.  It is expected that in order to show our worth we must make ourselves useful for the baselines, but what about our responsibility to our peers, to other elites.  We must not forget those that are most like ourselves.  Those that can understand what it is to be an elite," he smiles. *





Karen turns quiet for a moment, mulling over his words, before answering.
 “I believe our responsibility to other Elites would be to try and be an example to them, just as a baseline is expected to be an example to other baselines. But in the end someone should be only held responsible for his own actions and not the actions of another.”
She is clearly enjoying the debate, it being the first time she was treated like a normal person since her change.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *OOC:These boards have been a bit wonky the last couple of days...
> 
> 
> 
> Anika notes Cassie out of the corner of her eye as she's buying her dress.  When she finished she tells her, "Have you got something to wear yet?  Knowing Yoshi, you'll need to look good if you're going to be on his arm."   She grins, but then her face turns more serious.  "Look, I know this isn't really any of my business, but..." she pauses, trying to figure out how to continue, "Ryan's got this notion that you might know something about his 'problem'.  Now I don't know if you do or not, but I think it'd go a long way to easing his mind if you talked to him about it, even if it's just to tell him that you don't know anything, don't you think?"  Anika winces a bit, "Boy, I feel like a buttinski right now...hope she doesn't take this the wrong way..." she thinks. *




Cassie opens up a bit. "Yoshi picked up something for me on the net." shrugs. "I must confess, fashion is still.. wierd in ways for me.. but I think it is quite.. nice what he picked out."  she looks away at the mention. "I think what I know should be heard by him first." -I won't tell what I know about my own possible fate though- she resolves to herself. -And Yoshi promised not to say anything.-


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2003)

Ryan sighs softly. "You don't exactly understand fashion theory, I'm afraid. Me wearing a purple suit would not only be somewhat embarassing, it wouldn't make sense. It would be the equivalent of Mark," Ryan says, gesturing towards his friend, "wearing some kind of peach suit or something. I figured that given my odd appearance, actually wearing something odd would make me look kind of good. Obviously, me wearing normal clothes looks stupid because of my abnormal appearance. I'm just giving an idea or something. Do you have any advice other than a purple suit?" 

Ryan seems to give up for a moment, then turns towards Mark. "Hey, Mark, maybe you could give me some help here." Ryan smiles wickedly, thinking _Ha, this will be interesting._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

*The Boys*

The girl makes haste, sighing, and relieved that Ryan is seeking her friend Mark for help.  She makes herself scarce as the girls still chat with Mark, even though he is done buying his clothes.  Tommy follows Ryan, "Looks like Mark's popularity is getting contagious, man he is cool isn't he, I mean the leader of Legacy.  He is going to be as cool as Paragon!  I am so getting his action figure!"

*The Girls*

Sarah turns to Cassie, "You just becareful of Yoshi, he is a cool guy, but he has just one thing on his mind like all guys," she rolls her eyes, "No real romance, makes you almost feel like a goalie," she grins.

Star listens, "You are speaking of sexual relations," she says bluntly.

Sarah blinked for a minute then giggled, "Yeah exactly Star, I guess Tommy didn't you make all that subtle."

Star shrugs, "There is no need for subtlety among us girls right?  I just wanted to make sure I did not misunderstand you," she turns to Cassie, " and I agree Cassie, if you know something about Ryan, he should hear about it first."

*Karen*

William now thinks for a moment, "Very true, we are accountable to ourselves.  In the end, we must live with the consequences we make, and hope that they make a better tomorrow.  But the question is then poised, is that a better tomorrow for baselines or elites, or perhaps both.  Because in the end, one group will most likely benefit more then the other."

He shrugs, "The good book says that the meek shall inherit the Earth, but it does not take into account the affect of men, now made gods, among men.  It is an interesting question, don't you think.  Because we modern elites are in effect demigods, with powers that amaze and our the general populace.  People worship, the Justice Elite, they raise them up above the norm, and pay them homage.  It is almost as if we are living the tales of mythology."

*Kelly*

Charles nods, pushing Kelly back some, as he loads a clip into his pistol, with a quick motion.  Charles looks around his shades missing and his green eyes scanning the surrounding lush environment, "My wounds won't bother me for long, you know that."

The scene is strange it is as if two images are being placed over each other and overlapping, vague images flit here and there, it looks like a battle, but the flickering in and out makes it hard to tell, and then an image explodes into reality, flying past the two, a large hulking humanoid with a black reptillian body, flies into a tree shattering it.  it is quickly followed by two more figures.

The first is a lean boy, with close cropped dark hair, and pale skin, he wears a black cape, and a red body suit, with a P on his right breast.  The other is a blue skinned girl, who lands on the ground, and seems to be creating some kind of field of force around her.  The flying boy, continues forward and slams into the larger figure, as he shouts in english, "Now you are finished, *Genocide*, tell me what *Overseer* is planning now!"

The girl looks around slowly realizing that this place is very different from whence they came, she blinks for a minute before a blast of energy knocks her off her a feet, and an attractive woman dressed in a red scandoulous gown steps forth clutching a sceptre, "Hmmph, *Miracle Girl*, you let down your guard one moment too soon."

Charles lifts his weapon, and starts to back up, "I don't know what the hell is going on, Kelly, but this isn't a good place to be."  The scenery continues to shift as if two worlds are colliding and vying for dominance.

The one called Genocide just laughs, at the boy, as he starts to stand, though he gives a quizzical look as he rubs blue blood from his chin.

_*OOC:* Damn similar names, es all good just finished a session of Midnight, fun game, one death as opposed to two last session, and it is late _


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen
> 
> William now thinks for a moment, "Very true, we are accountable to ourselves.  In the end, we must live with the consequences we make, and hope that they make a better tomorrow.  But the question is then poised, is that a better tomorrow for baselines or elites, or perhaps both.  Because in the end, one group will most likely benefit more then the other."
> 
> ...




“You say people worship the Justice Elite, yet, as you said earlier, the Justice Elite themselves are exploited by baselines. The people raise the Justice Elite above the norm, but they still fear those that are different from them,” she pauses to think for a second, “But if the Justice Elite can create a better world for baselines wouldn’t that, in turn, make the world a better place for Elites?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 23, 2003)

Ryan looks at Tommy, confused. _Action figures? You gotta be joking!_ "Please tell me you're kidding. Will team Legacy actually have action figures and other toys? And Paragon is not cool."

Ryan had ignored John's queries while he attempted to find anything that would look good on him. Now, he didn't have a convenient distraction. _Remember, you have to be prepared to kill him. Even if he is your teammate._ "I'm...uh...going with Anika," Ryan declares proudly. _How did I ever get her to go with me?_ "You're uh...going with your friend Sarah, the telepath, right? You're a lot better than Jimmy Li." Ryan clenches his fists reflexively at his enemy's name. Then, Ryan looks at John, studying him. "Why the long face, John?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2003)

"I know, I know, its just really amazing everthing that Dad has been able to do for you.  It is a little scary sometimes." she lets out softly, dabbing with the back of her hand at a cut above her eyes, it was nothing compared to Charles wounds, and it only stung, but still, it wasn't as if she could heal as fast as the older-man.

The teen popstar gives a double take at the appearance of the lizard like creature out of no where.  She was used to strange things, well sort of, but today it seemed the world was finding it humorous to throw more and more strangeness at her untill she wanted to scream.  She lets out a small moan of sympathy when Miracle girl is blasted, "That wasn't very nice of them, and with names like genocide, and a fashion sense that bad, they can't be good." she comments to her bodygaurd, who by now knows her well enough to know she probably wont be listening to him when he tells her to leave.  Kelly was still scared from the Aerodyne crash, and she had a tendency to lashout when things weren't going the way she wanted them too, although she had been better about it recently, the day had been awfully traumatic already.

The popstar began to glow white and then blue, and finally gold as she was lifted off her feet by the very air itself. "Besides, blue boy looks kind of cute." she comments to no one i particular."  The area around her, and aroud the lizard creature, genocide began to cool, and began to do so very swiftly, ice crystals forming from the humidity of the jungle air.  Kelly concentrates as she floats an inch above the ground, working with the air around Genocide and the sluttiest witch of the west to try and freeze them to the spot and leave them helpless, at the same time as she is draining the warmth out of the air to trap the uglier combatants, she draws upon a level of control she doesn't even know she has to keep the area around the two young elites warm and passable.

[OOC: Snare +8, area, extra effort for selective, +7 to hit Genocide.  Spend a hero-point to remove effects of extra effort.)

While Kelly knew on some level she was being foolish, she also didn't care, the urge to lash out was not just her own, but also something Neuro would have done as well, and those desires easily over-rode her sometimes lacking common sense.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan seems to give up for a moment, then turns towards Mark. "Hey, Mark, maybe you could give me some help here." Ryan smiles wickedly, thinking Ha, this will be interesting. *




"Uh, ok." _He wants my help picking out clothes?_ "Something light, maybe?" Mark offered. "I mean you'll glow all over it and tint it anyway but if it's lighter than you are it might work out with contrast..." Mark groped feebly. "Or maybe darker colors so the glow wouldn't really show up on them..." 



> The girl makes haste, sighing, and relieved that Ryan is seeking her friend Mark for help. She makes herself scarce as the girls still chat with Mark, even though he is done buying his clothes. Tommy follows Ryan, "Looks like Mark's popularity is getting contagious, man he is cool isn't he, I mean the leader of Legacy. He is going to be as cool as Paragon! I am so getting his action figure!"




_Tommy to the rescue._ "They're making an action figure of me? Cool." Mark remembered action figures, kind of.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> Cassie opens up a bit. "Yoshi picked up something for me on the net." shrugs. "I must confess, fashion is still.. wierd in ways for me.. but I think it is quite.. nice what he picked out."  she looks away at the mention. "I think what I know should be heard by him first." -I won't tell what I know about my own possible fate though- she resolves to herself. -And Yoshi promised not to say anything.- *




"Hey, no, that's alright," Anika says shaking her head.  "I don't expect you to tell me at all, let alone first.  In fact, I don't even really know what's going on.  I mean, you said you went to the future, or something?  Okay, my brain's starting to melt just trying to comprehend that alone,"  she says with a wry smile.  "But, Ryan seems to be having trouble opening up to some of you guys because he doesn't all together trust you...talking to him might help,"  she finishes, shrugging.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

> "We will have to do some background checking to make sure you are not fleeing the law or anything," she jests, trying to keep the mood light, "but if everything checks out, you can stay. I don't see anything that would make Dr. Hudabo turn you away. For the meanwhile, we have a room for you available, and some clothes, and the cafeteria is always open, so if you are hungry, have plenty. The UN keeps us well-funded."




"Yes, I expected that, I mean to say that I understand the reason to verify my story."  Charlotte says as she leans back on her chair, feeling as if a burden had been relieved from her shoulders slightly.  She shuts her eyes for a moment, letting her mind relax, thinking why anyone with at least some wits would trust a stranger, before standing up and joining Jun Min.

As she takes the tour, the young delta's eyes wandered, taking in every inch of the area, taking interest in the shadowy areas and ceilings.  Taking sight of the other students, Charlotte swept behind Jun Min almost noiselessly, trying to get adjusted to being close to this many people around her age.  

As they reached the room, Charlotte walked into it, absorbing it in while being in a state of wonder, _Home_ she thought.  "It's all so beautiful," she replies to Jun Min's statement, a tone of child-like awe still reflecting in her voice, "But I'm afraid I don't know how to use a computer, though."  She adds.

Quietly contemplating, a voice resounds in her head, repeating what was just said, _If everything is as you said it was..._  She looks over everything another time, barely noticing Jun Min leaving, just turning back to see the trio of girls coming into her room.

Nodding to the 'being new' statement, Charlotte replies politely, "Nice to meet all of you."  Her voice is a bit overly pleasant-probably due to the wonder of the room around her that was now her's, "My name is Charlotte.  But now, if you'll excuse me, I have some things to straighten out here, have fun at the mall."

_No sense in trying to make friends with people who would leave the instant when they found out what you are._

She thinks as she closes the door as they leave.  Drawing the curtains over the windows, she lies down on the bed for a moment, resting.

_Up went the spider into the water spout, down came the rain..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Hey, no, that's alright," Anika says shaking her head.  "I don't expect you to tell me at all, let alone first.  In fact, I don't even really know what's going on.  I mean, you said you went to the future, or something?  Okay, my brain's starting to melt just trying to comprehend that alone,"  she says with a wry smile.  "But, Ryan seems to be having trouble opening up to some of you guys because he doesn't all together trust you...talking to him might help,"  she finishes, shrugging. *




"I have noticed that he is less than trusting around many. I think part of it is his powers make him.. stand out. Like Paragon, I would say the nature of his powers make it hard for him to blend in. Though for Paragon it is more a matter of fame than power." looks over to the others. "What do you mean? What could Yoshi be after? What do.. 'he's a man' mean? It would seem self evident that he is indeed male." looks a bit confused.

OOC: Niavety comign into play.. LOL


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> "I have noticed that he is less than trusting around many. I think part of it is his powers make him.. stand out. Like Paragon, I would say the nature of his powers make it hard for him to blend in. Though for Paragon it is more a matter of fame than power." looks over to the others. "What do you mean? What could Yoshi be after? What do.. 'he's a man' mean? It would seem self evident that he is indeed male." looks a bit confused.
> *




"Yeah, talking to him I almost feel guilty that I look 'normal', it must be hard on him," Anika admits with a sigh.

Anika blushes deeply and laughs nervously.  "What?  Are you kidding?  It's means he...uh, well, it means he wants to, um..."  Giving up on that, she turns to Sarah, "Yoshi's not like that, is he?  He seems like a nice guy to me, a bit arrogant, maybe, but nice...it's not an act is it?


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

*Karen*

William smiles, “But that is the point of contention, what determines a better world, Ruby?  Just because the baselines had an Industrial Revolution, the world became a better place?  Doubtful, oh granted many of the things we take for granted now, came about through others making the world _better_, but that does not make the world better for everyone.  The same goes for elites and baselines, in the end one group benefit more then the other.  In the end, when it comes down to it, baselines only trust an elite when the elite is working for a purpose that furthers the baseline agenda.  And as you have seen baselines are uneasy around elites that look vastly different from the norm, because they lack that aesthetic of humanity.  It becomes easier to think of the elite as a thing, as a terrible demon or monster given form.  In the end if they do not worship us, they fear us, because in the end, we are the next step forward in the chain.”

Williams sighs, “In the end we are both their modern demigods, and their modern demons.  We can create great and terrible good, or great and terrible evil.  We have sprung from the masses of the rabble, but we are no longer the sheep.  We are now the shepherds and the wolves.”

*Charlotte*

Arafina smiles, “What straighten up, you got to be kidding me, lets go, we can’t let the new elite sit here all alone.  Grab your card and lets jam.”

Lisa smiles, and pulls a card out from Charlotte’s desk, she hands it to Charlotte, “She means this, it has a balance of about four hundred dollars, local currency.  Not much, but I am sure you got other money too right?”

Yoko giggles, “Come on, there is new bikini I saw I just have to get.”

Arafina nods, and dangles some keys, “Yeah and I need to try out the new wheels daddy sent me.”

Yoko grins, “The convertible?  In the Cherry Red, oh my god, that is awesome!”

*The Boys*

Tommy glares, “What do you mean Paragon isn’t cool, he is the best.  He is like the best elite there ever was, he has been fighting, and saving lies for like forever.  I don’t know what your problem is Ryan, but Paragon is the best.”

*Kelly*

_*Initiative:* Genocide 26, Charles 20, Red Witch 18, Kelly 17, Boy-Hero 16, Miracle Girl 14_

Genocide grins, and burns brightly and en explosive power flares outward from him in all directions, blasting everyone, and everything within 100 feet of him.  The balefire rips through the surrounding terrain, as it blasts Kelly and Charles back through the air.  His black metallic armor plated skin glistens with the faint glow of his power as the boy, stands before him holding his hands up to shield him from the blast.

_Genocide unleashed an area effect attack with a DC 28 for a lethal damage save.  Kelly has no armor assuming she is traveling normal like, rolls a 17, and takes a lethal hit, making her currently Incapacitated.  Charles rolled a total damage save of 26, and takes a Lethal hit, and is not stunned.  The Boy, in the strange get-up rolls damage save 18, and takes no damage.  Miracle Girl takes a Lethal hit with a roll of 16, but is not stunned.  The Red Witch just laughs some invisible force keeping her safe from the attack._

The Boy gather his wits as Genocide punches him in the face, sending the youth flying into a tree shattering it as he slams through it from the powerful blow.  The boy slumps to the ground, currently down and not moving.

_Genocide rolled a total strike of 24, and hits the Boy, with damage save of 31 total.  The boy though exhausted gets a roll of 14, and is down, and out for the moment._

Genocide growls, “It seems that the Dimensional Flux Engine is working though not as it was planned, Red Witch.”

Charles sighs and takes aim, “Damn this is definitely not a good place to be,” he takes a shot at Genocide but the bullets melts before it even gets close to Genocide, who just laughs at the hail of fire.

Genocide just glares, “I wonder just how tough this man is, should we finish him Red Witch.”

_Charles rolls a 21, and strikes but the field of energy around Genocide keeps him safe from harm._

The Red Witch casts a baleful glance at Miracle Girl who lies bleeding from her blast, “I think we should retreat for now, reinforcements are on the way, and I believe this dimensional junction is not stable."  She turns to Charles, and smiles blowing him a kiss, “Let us leave, dark spirits of the Nether World, behold your mistress, I command thee, channel through me your power, and whisk us far from this place!”

_Red Witch moves to Genocide, and then uses her Teleport Spell, to make them both go somewhere else, perhaps far, perhaps not._

*OOC:*_ Let me know if you tend to use your Hero Point or not._

*The Girls*

Star responds to Cassie, “By calling him a man, she means that he is obviously interested in sexual relation with you, Cassie.  Though that is a gross generalization, since women are about the same, we are just more subtle.”

Sarah smiles, “Something like that.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Yeah, talking to him I almost feel guilty that I look 'normal', it must be hard on him," Anika admits with a sigh.
> 
> Anika blushes deeply and laughs nervously.  "What?  Are you kidding?  It's means he...uh, well, it means he wants to, um..."  Giving up on that, she turns to Sarah, "Yoshi's not like that, is he?  He seems like a nice guy to me, a bit arrogant, maybe, but nice...it's not an act is it? *




Sarah thinks for a moment, "He is a nice guy, I guess, he dates lots of girls, or so he says, and well he is about our age, so he can't be that mature right?  I do know he tried to hit on me once, when i first started dating Jimmy, and we made out once, but that awhile ago, well he is cool, just don't be fooled he is no angel."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

"Uh, thanks."  Charlotte says as she's handed her card.  She then sighs, _No use in fighting it, these girl's heads seem to be thicker than the stuff this institute is made of._

"Why not-these school outfits look boring anyways."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Uh, thanks."  Charlotte says as she's handed her card.  She then sighs, No use in fighting it, these girl's heads seem to be thicker than the stuff this institute is made of.
> 
> "Why not-these school outfits look boring anyways." *





The girls drag Charlotte along to the garage where a nice cherry red convertible, sport scar by Vector International Motors called the Osprey II, a sleek performance car pushing nearly 800 horses to the wheels, and all the amenities money can buy.  Arafina gets behind the wheels, and the other girls pile in, she hits the gas, and peels out of the garage.  Music blaring loudly, fast paced hip-hop, by an Asian trio called *Dragon Mastahs*…

Yoko giggles as the girls race along the road, towards the city proper, "So like what can you do, you got any sweet powers?"

Arafina sighs, "Relax Yoko, let the new girl, have a chance to breath, you know."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Sarah thinks for a moment, "He is a nice guy, I guess, he dates lots of girls, or so he says, and well he is about our age, so he can't be that mature right?  I do know he tried to hit on me once, when i first started dating Jimmy, and we made out once, but that awhile ago, well he is cool, just don't be fooled he is no angel." *




"Huh," Anika says as she listens to Sarah.  She looks at Cassie.  "Well, maybe you'd better watch out for any wandering hands, then, Cas.  If he tries to get too familiar with you at the dance, just give him one of your karate kicks where it counts. Ya!" she yells, swinging her foot up in a kicking motion and laughing.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

Charlotte sits timidly in the back seat, her hands resting on her laps.

_...Must resist urge to vomit..._  She thinks.

"Thanks."  Charlotte says simply to Arafina.

Anticipating the question sooner or later, she replies with a semi-readied response.  "I'm not really used to other mutants' powers really, so I wouldn't know whether mine was cool or not.  I think my reflexes are abit faster than other people's and I can sortta walk on walls." _First day and already a White lie_  Charlotte thinks, the bad pun never failing to amuse her yet, "So, mind if I ask what your powers are?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2003)

Ryan sighs, exasperated with Tommy's childlike exuberance. "Look, just because he saves lives doesn't mean he's a good guy. He's on the JE because he wants to be recognized as a famous star and gain all the perks, not because he really cares. Look at the patronizing manner he treats everyone, and how everyone just falls all over him. He's a moron. Mr. McCallister doesn't like him," Ryan finishes, as if that ended the argument completely and totally. _Or at least, I think he doesn't like him. He really wouldn't be the type to insult someone behind their backs. Maybe I should stop that too._

Ryan considers Mark's advice, then frowns. "I'm not sure. You just told me to go light, or go dark? That's not really all that helpful." _Maybe I should find some kind of fashion consultant on the 'Net or something. Or find some kind of tailor. I'm less than impressed with the service so far. 'Wear something purple!' Geez, what a moron. Still, they don't exactly stock clothes for purple people.

He. If one of those dinosaurs ate me, back at the preserve, would that make it a Purple People Eater. Wait, was the Purple People Eater a creature that ate Purple People, or a Purple creature that ate people. Hmmm..._

*OOC: I really hope that John is reading Ryan's thoughts at this point. *


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> He. If one of those dinosaurs ate me, back at the preserve, would that make it a Purple People Eater. Wait, was the Purple People Eater a creature that ate Purple People, or a Purple creature that ate people. Hmmm...
> *




_Completely OOC: You know it's late when Ryan starts thinking things like this... _


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Arafina replies, “Well Lisa can control Plasma energy, or something like that, and Yoko can manipulate gravitational fields, right?  Myself, I can change shape, you don’t even know how much fun, that can be,” she changes to look like Jun Min, “too much fun to even count.”

Yoko giggles, “So you can climb walls and stuff, sweet.  That could come in handy, I think.”

Lisa stands up and lets the wind flow through her blond hair, as the Osprey II roars along the streets.  Arafina, enjoys herself as she whirls around a turn, and slows down, as she passes down a long street of upscale boutiques.  She changes her form back, as she looks at the various boutiques, “So which one first, I figure why go to the mall when we go to the source.”

Lisa smirks, “I guess I have to pull out the platinum,” Yoko nods, already eyeing a few stores herself.  

Yoko turns to Charlotte, “So like you got a platinum card or something right?”

*The Girls*

Star smiles, “There is a high probability that Cassie would not strike her opponent if it was Yoshi, his speed is nearly as quick as Mark.  But the probability is not so high that it could not happen.  Besides despite all his posturing, Yoshi is a virgin,” she says flatly.

Sarah bursts out laughing, “That is great, I can’t wait to burst his bubble!  Star you seem to know everything…” a slow realization, “which means Tommy…” she furrows her brow, irritated.  She speaks some more, “I wonder just how much that little brat knows about the rest of us.”

Star replies, “Tommy keeps tabs on everyone, it is a habit of his, he is inordinately curious about everyone and everything.”

Sarah sighs, “There goes our privacy.”

*The Boys*

Tommy fumes, “Well you know what, you are a moron Ryan, what have you done for the world huh?  All you do is whine and moan about your sorry little state!  You just sit there and think the whole world is out to get you.  And then you disparage one of the greatest heroes of our age, well I don’t think so!  I think your wrong!”

Tommy steps forward, “You and Mr. McCallister can go to hell, if that is how you both feel!  He does what he does because he cares, he got famous because of it, but that is just what happens.  I can see why they didn’t want you on the team!  Your just here… to…” he trails off, trying to collect his thoughts, realizing he let something slip.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen
> 
> William smiles, “But that is the point of contention, what determines a better world, Ruby?  Just because the baselines had an Industrial Revolution, the world became a better place?  Doubtful, oh granted many of the things we take for granted now, came about through others making the world better, but that does not make the world better for everyone.  The same goes for elites and baselines, in the end one group benefit more then the other.  In the end, when it comes down to it, baselines only trust an elite when the elite is working for a purpose that furthers the baseline agenda.  And as you have seen baselines are uneasy around elites that look vastly different from the norm, because they lack that aesthetic of humanity.  It becomes easier to think of the elite as a thing, as a terrible demon or monster given form.  In the end if they do not worship us, they fear us, because in the end, we are the next step forward in the chain.”
> 
> ...




“A better world would be a place that is free of oppression of any kind, where elite and baseline can live together in peace without the need for one to rule the other. Through our actions we can show the world that elites are not monsters or demons, but actual human beings like themselves with the same dreams and fears. If we must become the shepherds and the wolves than we should be careful to be the shepherd and not the wolf,” Karen leans back in her chair, rubbing her forehead. _This guy really has a superiority complex._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> “A better world would be a place that is free of oppression of any kind, where elite and baseline can live together in peace without the need for one to rule the other. Through our actions we can show the world that elites are not monsters or demons, but actual human beings like themselves with the same dreams and fears. If we must become the shepherds and the wolves than we should be careful to be the shepherd and not the wolf,” Karen leans back in her chair, rubbing her forehead. This guy really has a superiority complex. *




William just smiles, "Well perhaps your youthful idealism can change the world for the better.  I suppose I have grown somewhat cynical, the world has yet to show me that things are headed in that direction.  But there is always hope..."

As the aerodyne begins its descent into Mudaba Adin, landing without incident.  William follows Karen out and nods to her, "Best of luck to you at the Institute, and with all your endeavors, luv."

She is alone once more, and the people stare at her like she is a freak, not quite sure what to make of the strange looking elite.  Some whisper others try not to gawk, but she is casuing a stir despite herself.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> William just smiles, "Well perhaps your youthful idealism can change the world for the better.  I suppose I have grown somewhat cynical, the world has yet to show me that things are headed in that direction.  But there is always hope..."
> *




"Without hope the world would be in a sorry state, Karen replies with a smile.



> *
> As the aerodyne begins its descent into Mudaba Adin, landing without incident.  William follows Karen out and nods to her, "Best of luck to you at the Institute, and with all your endeavors, luv."
> *




"Thanks, good luck to you too," _ I hope you can find some youthful idealism for yourself,_ she adds thinking to herself.



> *
> She is alone once more, and the people stare at her like she is a freak, not quite sure what to make of the strange looking elite.  Some whisper others try not to gawk, but she is casuing a stir despite herself. *




Suddenly feeling very conscious again about how she looks, she pulls the hood of her shirt over her head. She gathers her bags and looks around for someone who is actually looking *for* her and not staring *at* her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *Suddenly feeling very conscious again about how she looks, she pulls the hood of her shirt over her head. She gathers her bags and looks around for someone who is actually looking for her and not staring at her. *




A youth, glares, his dark faced creased in a scowl, "What the hell is that?  Is that an elite, that is the ugliest one I have ever seen!" he says aloud.  Some of his buddies chuckle at his quip.

A man walks towards Karen, his is of mid-eastern descent, "The name is Mr. Kincaid, you must be Karen, I am from the Mudaba Adin Institute, and I will be your chauffuer milady," he offers his arm.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A youth, glares, his dark faced creased in a scowl, "What the hell is that?  Is that an elite, that is the ugliest one I have ever seen!" he says aloud.  Some of his buddies chuckle at his quip.
> 
> A man walks towards Karen, his is of mid-eastern descent, "The name is Mr. Kincaid, you must be Karen, I am from the Mudaba Adin Institute, and I will be your chauffuer milady," he offers his arm. *




Karen glares at the youth, not about to let her good mood be ruined by some punk, she snaps back: "A hundred years ago they said such things about your people, do you think they liked it?"
Being slightly startled at her own reply she sees Kincaid approaching and a timid smile appears on her face: "Y-Yes that's me, nice to meet you Mr. Kincaid." She graciously takes his arm, easily carrying her heavy bags with her free arm. "I guess it's not too hard to find me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Karen glares at the youth, not about to let her good mood be ruined by some punk, she snaps back: "A hundred years ago they said such things about your people, do you think they liked it?"
> Being slightly startled at her own reply she sees Kincaid approaching and a timid smile appears on her face: "Y-Yes that's me, nice to meet you Mr. Kincaid." She graciously takes his arm, easily carrying her heavy bags with her free arm. "I guess it's not too hard to find me." *




The youth furrows his broiw quizzically, not really understanding the retort.  _Considering this is an African country, people of the caucasion descent were seen as the strange ones when they came to their lands long ago   that is why the youth is confused._  He just turns to his buddies and walks off, as Mr. Kincaid leads the way, "Don't worry about that, people are just reacting in various ways to your appearance, did you have a good trip?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The youth furrows his broiw quizzically, not really understanding the retort.  Considering this is an African country, people of the caucasion descent were seen as the strange ones when they came to their lands long ago   that is why the youth is confused.  He just turns to his buddies and walks off, as Mr. Kincaid leads the way, "Don't worry about that, people are just reacting in various ways to your appearance, did you have a good trip?" *




"It doesn't bother me too much, I can understand their reaction," she shrugs. "The trip was nice enough. There was this really nice British guy who kept me company, he called himself William."
She looks around to see if she can still catch a glimpse of him, but soon gives it up.

ooc: I was actually going for a bit of colonial history, but I guess hardly anyone would remember (or like to remember) that era, but him being confused is a victory nonetheless


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2003)

Cassie looks at Star. "I don't understand why being a virgin would be considered a bad thing, I mean.. it is not the end all of our being is it?" looks to the girls in turn. "And as for me figting Yoshi, I doubt a frontal attack would be prudent, his speed is great indeed." smiles shyly. "But still, on to more important matters.  How do you suggest I approach Ryan?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *How did I ever get her to go with me? "You're uh...going with your friend Sarah, the telepath, right? You're a lot better than Jimmy Li."*



"Thanks.  Yeah, that Jimmy Li is kind of a jerk.  I don't know what Sarah sees in him.  But I'm not going with Sarah.  She's going with Jimmy.  I'll probably just go by myself and see what happens"


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan clenches his fists reflexively at his enemy's name. Then, Ryan looks at John, studying him. "Why the long face, John?" *



"Been trying to get rid of a bad headache, if you know what I mean.  I get them when I'm stressed out sometimes.  Trying to keep my TK in check.  Sometimes it's hard when there are so many people around, with so many stray vioces.  Hard to tune out everyone sometimes."


			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *He. If one of those dinosaurs ate me, back at the preserve, would that make it a Purple People Eater. Wait, was the Purple People Eater a creature that ate Purple People, or a Purple creature that ate people. Hmmm...[/i]
> 
> OOC: I really hope that John is reading Ryan's thoughts at this point.  *



Picking up on various stray thoughts, John smiles at Ryan's purple people eater thoughts.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

*The Boys*

John is able to pick up errant thoughts all around him, and some of them don't make sense, people are sending out thoughts of terror, of fear, and rage.  It almost feels like a battle is raging around you... but you can't make it all out... things begin to shift and move in the store... _DC 18, rolled a 16, for his weakness..._

_"Genocide has made it through, he should make contact with our agent on the other side... we shall retreat for now..." the voice is very powerful, and it seems to be in mental contact with something else... it nearly rips John's mind in half... but he holds firm..._

The hostesses start to get nervous as things move about, all of them looking at Ryan, as if he is the culprit.

*Karen*

Mr. Kincaid leads Karen to a van, and drives her to the Institute taking the highway through Mudaba Adin, smiling as she speaks, "I am glad you had a good trip, this place is great despite the current unrest around the globe, things are good.  I have been reading your file, well of the faculty has, and I have to say it isn't often we get an elite with your kind of abilities."

He sighs, "But you should feel right at home," he pauses for a moment, "and good company on the plane can make a long trip, seem shorter I suppose, William, sounds like a nice chap."

He pulls into the Institute just as a cherry red Osprey II whirls past the van at breakneck speed, "Damn kids," he mutters, "anyways, lets get you settled in."

He grabs what belongings she has, and leads her to a room, the place seems pretty empty, and it seems like most of the students are gone, as Mr. Kincaid gives her a brief tour he smiles, and says, "Well if you need anything contact SARAH, she will get you what you need.  Just call her name aloud, and she will respond."

Mr. Kincaid closes the door behind him, and leaves Karen to relax.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The BoysJohn is able to pick up errant thoughts all around him, and some of them don't make sense, people are sending out thoughts of terror, of fear, and rage.  It almost feels like a battle is raging around you... but you can't make it all out... things begin to shift and move in the store... DC 18, rolled a 16, for his weakness...
> 
> "Genocide has made it through, he should make contact with our agent on the other side... we shall retreat for now..." the voice is very powerful, and it seems to be in mental contact with something else... it nearly rips John's mind in half... but he holds firm...
> 
> The hostesses start to get nervous as things move about, all of them looking at Ryan, as if he is the culprit.*



John's eyes get wide at the minor disturbances he is causing, _Damn.  Not again_ he thinks to himself.  
"Hey, Mark.  Would you mind paying for these and I'll pay you back?  I need to step outside for a few minutes."  John hands Mark a pair of khaki slacks, a navy blue button down silk dress shirt, a cream colored tie with royal blue highlights, and a black leather belt.  "I really appreciate it,' he says with a worried look on his face as he leaves the store and walks over to sit on one of the benches in the mall.  
After a few minutes, John hurries to the nearest mall exit.  Once outside, he activates his telekinetic abilities and floats up, hovering over the roof of the mall.  



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan smiles victoriously. "Go on, Tommy, I believe you were about to say something. And dear Tommy, I realize that only a very small percentage of the world is out to get me. I realize a great many things, Tommy. You'd be surprised. Ever wonder why I write some things in an ordinary paper notebook?" Ryan then fixes Tommy with a disturbing stare. Ha. What a pathetic little fanboy. Let's see what reaction this gets out of him. I have almost no idea what I'm talking about, but I doubt he knows that.This will show...Huh? Ryan's train of thought is derailed by John's telekinetic outburst.
> 
> Realizing that everyone was staring at him, Ryan points towards the retreating John. "It's him. He's an elite too. He..." Ryan sighs, then flies after John. "Hey, John, wait up! Mark, see if you can rejoin everyone else or something, okay?" I have a really bad feeling about this. This isn't just some extreme reaction to an uncontrolled psychokinesis. "Will you just tell me what the heck happened?" Prepared for the worst, Ryan forms a protective force field of cosmic energy that would destroy anything it touched.
> 
> Best be careful with this thing in the mall. Glad I'm flying. *



Ryan joins John on the roof, "Well, remember last time we were here when I passed out while eating, just before those hardsuits attacked?  Well, sometimes my telepathic abilities get overloaded, especially when there are alot of people around, causing uncontrolled telekinetic happenings.  That's what started to happen in the store, then I got a powerful psychic flash of danger, so I'm coming out here to calm down and see if I can pinpoint the danger.  Sorry everyone thought it was you causing it.  That wasn't my intention.  I just wanted to get away before I caused any harm."

John extends his telepathic sensed, trying to pick up any danger or threats.  He decides to send a message to his teammates and the others from the institute, making sure to contact Sarah and Ju Min, "Hey everyone, it's John.  I just got a powerful psychic flash of danger.  Something about a guy named Genocide making it through and him making contact with an agent on the other side.  I don't know what it means, but I'm floating above the roof of the mall, trying to pinpoint any danger or threatening activity.  I'll let you know if I get anything."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Karen
> 
> Mr. Kincaid leads Karen to a van, and drives her to the Institute taking the highway through Mudaba Adin, smiling as she speaks, "I am glad you had a good trip, this place is great despite the current unrest around the globe, things are good.  I have been reading your file, well of the faculty has, and I have to say it isn't often we get an elite with your kind of abilities."
> ...




Karen shrugs, “It was great to have some company and he seemed to know a lot about elites.”
She listens attentively to Mr. Kincaid as he explains the layout of the institute, when he has left her room she kicks of her shoes and starts to unpack. _Damn shoes, they’re more a nuisance than anything else._
Having unpacked she takes a shower. _Nothing like a nice hot shower to make my skin shine again,_ she smirks to herself, while trying out the new clothes the school has provided for her. Satisfied that the uniforms are neutral enough to fit with her peculiar look, she goes out for a walk around the school, still barefoot. _I might as well have a look around while everyone is out._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John's eyes get wide at the minor disturbances he is causing, Damn.  Not again he thinks to himself.
> "Hey, Mark.  Would you mind paying for these and I'll pay you back?  I need to step outside for a few minutes."  John hands Mark a pair of khaki slacks, a navy blue button down silk dress shirt, a cream colored tie with royal blue highlights, and a black leather belt.  "I really appreciate it,' he says with a worried look on his face as he leaves the store and walks over to sit on one of the benches in the mall.
> After a few minutes, John hurries to the nearest mall exit.  Once outside, he activates his telekinetic abilities and floats up, hovering over the roof of the mall.  He extends his telepathic sensed, trying to pick up any danger or threats.  He decides to send a message to his teammates and the others from the institute, making sure to contact Sarah and Ju Min, "Hey everyone, it's John.  I just got a powerful psychic flash of danger.  Something about a guy named Genocide making it through and him making contact with an agent on the other side.  I don't know what it means, but I'm floating above the roof of the mall, trying to pinpoint any danger or threatening activity.  I'll let you know if I get anything." *




John does not see anything out of the ordinary, and he gets a reply from Sarah, in the sound of a piercing mental scream... but nothing else...

*The Girls*

Sarah flares with power as she sends out, a mental scream of great magnitude, blasting through everyone's mind in a painful mental scream of anguish.  Sarah falls to the floor, her body glowing with white fire, as she convules, her mind sending out powerful pulses of mental energy...

_All of the girls take 1 point of Stun damage from Sarah's Mental blast, most of the store shoppers and hostesses, are down, knocked out cold from the blast.  Star seems unnafected._

Star looks down to Sarah, but says nothing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *Satisfied that the uniforms are neutral enough to fit with her peculiar look, she goes out for a walk around the school, still barefoot. I might as well have a look around while everyone is out. *




As Karen gets a looks around she hears a voice in her mind, "Many whispers, all around, this place is both here and there.  Welcome Ruby, the wind brings me your tale, there is suffering in this world.  Ahh I ramble, my mind is not at ease, chaos is a path that lays before me.  We live in interesting times yes?"

She turns to find a young chinese boy, bald, wearing simple clothes, and sandals.  The boy nods to her, "They call me Shao-Lin, and I rather prefer such a name."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2003)

Ryan smiles victoriously. "Go on, Tommy, I believe you were about to say something. And dear Tommy, I realize that only a very small percentage of the world is out to get me. I realize a great many things, Tommy. You'd be surprised. Ever wonder why I write some things in an ordinary paper notebook?" Ryan then fixes Tommy with a disturbing stare. _Ha. What a pathetic little fanboy. Let's see what reaction this gets out of him. I have almost no idea what I'm talking about, but I doubt he knows that.This will show...Huh?_ Ryan's train of thought is derailed by John's telekinetic outburst.

Realizing that everyone was staring at him, Ryan points towards the retreating John. "It's him. He's an elite too. He..." Ryan sighs, then flies after John. "Hey, John, wait up! Mark, see if you can rejoin everyone else or something, okay?" _I have a really bad feeling about this. This isn't just some extreme reaction to an uncontrolled psychokinesis._ "Will you just tell me what the heck happened?" Prepared for the worst, Ryan forms a protective force field of cosmic energy that would destroy anything it touched.

_Best be careful with this thing in the mall. Glad I'm flying._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah flares with power as she sends out, a mental scream of great magnitude, blasting through everyone's mind in a painful mental scream of anguish.  Sarah falls to the floor, her body glowing with white fire, as she convules, her mind sending out powerful pulses of mental energy...*



"Sarah!"  John looks to Ryan, "Come on.  Sarah's in trouble." 
He flies back into the mall making his way to Sarah.  He lands and kneels next to her, "Sarah!  What's wrong?!  What's happening?!"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As Karen gets a looks around she hears a voice in her mind, "Many whispers, all around, this place is both here and there.  Welcome Ruby, the wind brings me your tale, there is suffering in this world.  Ahh I ramble, my mind is not at ease, chaos is a path that lays before me.  We live in interesting times yes?"
> 
> She turns to find a young chinese boy, bald, wearing simple clothes, and sandals.  The boy nods to her, "They call me Shao-Lin, and I rather prefer such a name." *




Karen freezes as she hears the voice in her mind. “You … you startled me, I thought I was the only one here. Do you always sneak up on people like that?”
She relaxes somewhat when she notices he’s a student too. “Euhm... Nice to meet you. What exactly are you talking about?”_Would it be polite to ask him how he can speak in my mind? Oh… Wait, I guess he can read minds, so I must have just asked him._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Karen freezes as she hears the voice in her mind. “You … you startled me, I thought I was the only one here. Do you always sneak up on people like that?”
> She relaxes somewhat when she notices he’s a student too. “Euhm... Nice to meet you. What exactly are you talking about?”Would it be polite to ask him how he can speak in my mind? Oh… Wait, I guess he can read minds, so I must have just asked him. *




Shao Lin continues, "It is not what I am talking about now that matters, but what was said between you and the wolf, that is curious to me."

He walks and stands next to Karen, "You are new here, though I have seen you come before.  There is little that is not known to me, for the wind brings me the stories of what has been, and what is yet to be.  It is unfortunate that you come at such an interesting time, the Sundering has begun, and little can be done to stop it."

"But I ramble once more, about precious little things that have no significance on the beautiful rose before me," he bows his head.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie looks at Star. "I don't understand why being a virgin would be considered a bad thing, I mean.. it is not the end all of our being is it?" looks to the girls in turn. "And as for me figting Yoshi, I doubt a frontal attack would be prudent, his speed is great indeed." smiles shyly. "But still, on to more important matters.  How do you suggest I approach Ryan?" *




Anika is still staring at Star with a shocked look.  "Maybe you could get Star talk to him for you.  One quick, blurted out sentence is all it'd take..." she says sarcastically.  "Seriously, don't worry about how to approach him.  He wants to talk to you, too.  Just tell him you'd like to talk, I'm fairly sure he'll..." Anika hears John's voice in her head.  "What now...!" Sarah's sudden mental scream causes Anika to reel, as she grabs her head.

As John and Ryan enter the store, Anika is kneeling by Sarah.  "Star, get Jun Min, hurry," she says, not looking up.  "Sarah, Sarah, what's wrong?"  She looks at John.  "What in hel is going on?" she says to him. She looks around the store.  "Make sure everyone's okay." She goes back to watching worriedly over Sarah, but afraid to touch her as she glows and convulses.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2003)

Ryan glances at John. _Not bad, John. Pretty smooth. I wonder if there's going to be another fight._ He then notices the unconscious forms of the shoppers, remembering how the cosmic power felt when he formed it into energy blasts. _Maybe I can shape it a little differently this time...but I have a feeling that this will still cause a lot of pain._

Ryan starts to kneel down, to start to attempt to heal an unconscious shopper, then shrugs. _This will take forever. I might not have that much time. Besides, this will look really cool._A bright glowing aura surrounds Ryan's left hand as he slams his fist into the ground, spreading cosmic healing to all the unconscious mall-goers and injured elites. Ryan then yells "You people should get away from here as fast as you can!" 

OOC: Extra Effort to add Area on my Healing +8


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 24, 2003)

"Nice idea with getting the people out of here.  And what do you mean 'Not bad.  Pretty smooth.'?  You think I had something to do with this?  You think I did this to all these people?  That's not possible.  I don't have the skills to do this, Ryan."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 24, 2003)

As the wave of cosmic energy hits her, Anika's head begins to clear.  She looks around as the other shoppers begin to gain their feet.  She looks a Ryan with a surprised smile.  "Wow," is all she says.

Looking back at Sarah, she says impatiently, "You two can argue later."  She then says to John, "You and Sarah have the same kind of power, do you have any idea what's going on?  Can you help her?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 24, 2003)

"...Platinum card?  My foster parents,"  Charlotte slightly winces while saying the last words,  but continues, "never really let me handle that much money.  I don't think I need much though."

_Maybe going on this trip was a bad idea._  Charlotte thinks as she feels her right hand ripple slightly.  She quickly lifts it to the back of her head in pretext of brushing her hair down a bit, trying her best to conceal it.  _Best not get too nervous here_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 24, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Looking back at Sarah, she says impatiently, "You two can argue later."  She then says to John, "You and Sarah have the same kind of power, do you have any idea what's going on?  Can you help her?" *



John looks at Anika, realizing that Sarah is still hurt, "Umm, I don't know.  Maybe."
John concentrates, trying to make telepathic contact with Sarah, hoping to help her or at least see what's wrong and how to fix it.  "Sarah.  Sarah, can you hear me.  What's happening?  Who is doing this to you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

*Meanwhile on Earth: Majestic, the dark side of the Moon*

The being that is simply called Overseer, watched as his plan moved to fruition, the pieces were finally coming together.  The patience that only an Eternal could muster was finally paying off.  Victory, and vengeance were both in his grasp, all that stood in his way was one boy, one boy and a legacy.  A tall slender male with dark gray skin, and a long robe entered  the long chamber, his baldhead , quite large for his frame.  His eyes were red with no pupils, and his very presence was disturbing to most.  The figure bowed to Overseer, his massive black crystalline form, seated upon his throne, his eyes watching his servant show him the proper respect.

“Milord, the Dimensional Flux Engine has worked nearly as prescribed, your genius has once again humbled me,” the man spoke in a rasp.

Overseer spoke his voice echoing through the hall, “I am aware of the permutations across the globe, they were expected.”

“Of course, but, we are aware that Genocide and the Red Witch, were not the only ones able to pass through the void, the effect has displaced countless individuals from both sides of the veil,” he replied keeping his head bowed.

“Interesting, now that I was not aware that may cause a problem if one of those metahuman heroes is able to… but I suspect that this has already happened,” Overseer replied his mind already calculating the possibilities.

“Many of those affected, we believe to be of little threat, but two though may prove to be much more difficult to dispose of.  Our agents report that both Miracle Girl, and Kid Paragon may have followed Genocide and the Red Witch to the other side,” the man replied.

“Then we must rely on Genocide and Red Witch to dispatch of them, in short order, and continue with the mission as planned.  Until you have better news to report leave me, I must think,” he replied, his voice a command that the servant could not deny.

*The Place Between the Worlds*

Chrono sighed as she felt another presence near her, “Chaos I do not think I am in the mood for your games.  Your little jaunt has not gone unnoticed, it was foolish.  You have interfered with the mortals.”

Chaos floated behind Chrono grinning, “The council is convening, they are concerned at the apparent return and strength of Overseer.  Your presence is requested, I mean well not so much requested as in expected.”

Chrono turned, “The council will squabble, they have no idea how precious time is, by the time a decision is made, there will be nothing left to save.”

Chaos shrugs, “Interesting isn’t it?  I mean on the one hand, I do not want to see wanton destruction but on the other hand, I say, why not?  It would shake up the natural order of things right?”

Chrono replied, “He will come for the boy.”

“It isn’t the boy I am worried about, you know just how sensitive, and powerful his _sister_ may be?” Chaos replied with a mischievous smile.

“I am well aware of her role in this mess, it was a mistake on my part that I cannot fix,” she replied flatly.

“That is what you get for trying to control destiny, didn’t I tell you about a little thing called the _chaos theory_?” Chaos replied with a smile.

*Earth: Legacy, A Lone Monastery in Nepal*

She sat alone, there was only silence and her thoughts, and the fact that she knew what could not be known.  The room would have been dimly lit, if her body did not give off an inhuman glow, it was a soft purple, and the air literally crackled with energy, as she meditated.  But there was no peace within, only a growing storm, a typhoon of rage, burning within the heart of a woman the world feared, but yet had never seen.

She was the Cardinal.

A leader of a loose band of resistance warriors dedicated to one thing, to preserve the future of the Earth by any means needed.  The elites of the world were that means, they alone had the power to guide humanity through the darkness to come.  But she alone could see it, she rarely lived in the now, she lived only in the moments to come.  It was her gift, and her curse, to be the prophet to so many.  

She was the Cardinal.

But now the one thing she feared most was coming to past, her apostles were not ready, all along they believed this was about elite superiority, but it was about survival.  Many would not understand that today was the start of a war, a war unlike anything known before.  A war not between states, nor nations, but a war between worlds; they would learn what true evil was.  She had honed her apostles into soldiers, taking out key objectives that would impede the progress of her children.  They call her monster, they call her beast, but she was prepared for that.  She did not need their approval, she did not need their fame, and there were greater things then that in this world, there is simply victory.  

Her eyes opened slowly, as she saw the now.  She felt the ripple, the first of many, stones cast into the sea of fate.  Her children waited patiently for her to come down from the mountain and spread the new gospel, the new commandments.  The time had come, it was now, and despite herself, she knew there was only path to victory.  The ends would justify her means.

She was the Cardinal.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2003)

Cassie drops to a crouch and scans the area, shaking her head to clear the pain away from her head, taking in the bystanders hit by the blast. "Star do as you're told, Anika take care of the injured and be ready to back me up if anything happens. I don't suppose anyone has a cell phone we can notify the others with?"
Grand, another assualt I wonder if the hit team wll come in front or through the ceiling.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 24, 2003)

OOC:
yes, use a hero point to do an immediate recovery check(not to reroll the damage save), and no, she was not wearing her armor.

IC:
Kelly remains lying where Genocide's blast threw her, not moving very much, and barely able to see through the mask of blood that was coating her face.   "Wish I was wearing that armor daddy made me,:  she muttered.  "Charles, can you hear me?" she calls out shakily, not being able to see him.

_Maybe this whole thing wasn't such a good idea,_ she admitted to herself woozily, trying to focus.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 24, 2003)

Ryan glares at John. "Please be so kind as to never read my thoughts again," he says icily. "Okay, Cassandra, Mark and Tommy are still at the store, but Mark should be coming by any second now. I don't have a phone, and everyone should be okay now. Now what the heck is going on? John, why did you freak out and run at the store?" Ryan says rapidly, scanning the area for possible threats.

_I am pretty cool. I wonder if I could get a job at an ER or something. Could I be a doctor? Heck, do I even have a high school diploma?_ "Are we being attacked?" Ryan asks, concentrating for a few seconds to feel the sudden flush of cosmic energy powering his body.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 25, 2003)

John, still concentrating, addresses Ryan, "Sorry about that, Ryan.  I didn't read your thoughts on purpose.  It's just when my telepathy gets overloaded, I have a real hard time selectively blocking out people's thoughts.  As to why I left the store, remember last time we were here when I passed out while eating, just before those hardsuits attacked? Well, sometimes my telepathic abilities get overloaded, especially when there are alot of people around, causing uncontrolled telekinetic happenings. That's what started to happen in the store, then I got a powerful psychic flash of danger, so I'm went up to the roof to calm down and see if I can pinpoint the danger.  Then I heard Sarah's mental screem and hurried back."
John still concentrates, trying to help Sarah, "Sarah!  Can you hear me.  I want to help you.  Tell me what's wrong."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys*
> 
> Tommy glares, “What do you mean Paragon isn’t cool, he is the best.  He is like the best elite there ever was, he has been fighting, and saving lies for like forever.  I don’t know what your problem is Ryan, but Paragon is the best.”




Mark winced. _Not touching this fight..._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan considers Mark's advice, then frowns. "I'm not sure. You just told me to go light, or go dark? That's not really all that helpful." _Maybe I should find some kind of fashion consultant on the 'Net or something. Or find some kind of tailor. I'm less than impressed with the service so far. 'Wear something purple!' Geez, what a moron. Still, they don't exactly stock clothes for purple people._



_

Mark shrugged in apology, "Sorry. I'm not real good at picking out clothes."_


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2003)

Hearing John's broadcast Mark sighs. He finishes paying for John's clothes, leaving him with two dollars to his name, and leans over the counter, "Could I ask you to hold these things here for a little bit? I need to do something and it would really help to have free hands." He smiles without waiting for an answer."Thanks!" 

Mark hurries out of the store and by the time he steps out into the mall Ryan and John are rushing towards the girls and people unconscious around them. _Can't we shop in peace for once? At least I got to buy something..._ He runs for the girls, slicing across the mall in less than a second.

"What happened?" Mark scans the store and looks out behind him into the mall trying to spot any attackers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

*Charlotte*

The girls look at Charlotte and shrug, "Don't worry about it then, Ara, can you cover Charlotte then?" Lisa asks.

Arafina gets out of her car, "Yeah I can, don't worry about it Charlotte, my parents invested early on in VSC, and made themselves quite wealthy, so I can spare you a few thousand or so," she says with a wry smirk.

Yoko nods, "It isn't like it is a big deal, anyways.  So like your in our crew now, you have to dress the part.  I mean dark stuff is like sooo out."

*The Boys and Girls*

Jun Min comes rushing out of the dressing rooms, pulling her shirt over her head, confused, and scanning the room, she sees Sarah down on the ground, and goes to her side, not sure if touching her is a good thing.

Jun Min looks up, "Everyone else okay, I can't beleive our luck," she finishes with a mutter.

Tommy runs in a few moments later, as Sarah continues to convulse, the patrons, and the store clerks all running outside, a crowd growing outside.  Paragon enters and the crowd seems more at ease seeing _proffesionals_ on the scene.  

Paragon speaks with a commanding voice, "Good job Mark," he says, "you got the civillians out of the way, I haven't see any signs of trouble, and i got Atlas, scouting around as we speak."

Sarah convules once more, and then lies still, her eyes open, but no response besides a weak breathing.  John sends a mental plea but gets no answer.  He can feel her mental presence, but it is weak, and very faint.  The glow around her subsides, to nothing.  The room is perfectly silent...

Paragon kneels down, "We need to get her to a medical facility, immediately."

Jun Min replies, "The Institute is the best place for her, the rest of you back up, give her space, nice job their Ryan."

Paragon picks up Sarah, and flies out of the store, the mall, and towards the campus.  Jun Min stands up, not looking happy, "I think it is time to go, gather your things, I am sorry to cut the trip short, but something is happening, and I don't know what."

*Kelly*

_Kelly makes a straight roll to recover, and gets a 16 not even to recover, she is still very hurt._

Charles goes to Kelly's sid, and kneels down, looking around, "Don't speak, your hurt bad, real bad, I don't know what kind of elite that was, but damn it you stay with me girl."

The other two figures stir, both hurt but able to stand the boy flies over to Kelly, and looks down, "Miracle Girl, can you help her?"

Miracle Girl brushes her blonde hair from her blue face, and kneels, "Excuse me sir, I can help her," Charles gives ehr a look, but nods, as the girl lays her hand on Kelly a faint glow, sealing her wounds, and Kelly is is once again healthy, though her clothes and features are dirty and marred.

_Miracle Girl uses her Heal Power to heal Kelly's wounds._

The boy folds his arms, "So where are we this is not the Sahara..."

Charles looks up, "Uh yeah it is, you sure you didn't get hit really hard in the head," he helps Kelly stand.

The girl looks around, "Interesting, I do believe we may have just slid between one world to another Kal," she says to the male youth.

"And Genocide and the Red Witch got away, this is not good, can you contact the rest of Teen Justice?" Kal replied.

"No, I don't think we will be able to do that, we should help these two unfortunate citizens for now," she turned to Kelly and Charles, as Kal fell at her side.

"I am Miracle Girl and this is Kid Paragon, we are here to help don't be afraid," she says.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys and Girls*
> Paragon speaks with a commanding voice, "Good job Mark," he says, "you got the civillians out of the way, I haven't see any signs of trouble, and i got Atlas, scouting around as we speak."




"I didn't do anything. I just got here," Mark says a bit awkwardly. He gets the hint and turns to the crowd gathering, "Will all of you, uh, people please clear out?" He calls out in a louder voice. "Everything's fine. Just give us some space." _What did the cops say?_ "Please disperse in a peaceful and orderly manner," Mark quotes from fragmented memories.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2003)

_ Go somewhere? why would I be going somewhere?_ Kelly wonders, blinking her eyes open to look up at the solid prescence of Charles standing kneeling over her.   "I'm not going anywhere, well, I don't think I am,"mutters Kelly softly.  "I know what kind of Elite that was, an ugly one." she tells her bodygaurd, the hint of a smile on her lips, although it disapeared almost instantly as that too hurt.

The blonde looked up as Miracle girl lays a hand on her, the slight pressure on her chest eliciting a slight moan of pain as things that were suppoused to be one ground together under the weight of the hand.  She can't help but think that people aren't suppoused to have blue skin as she watches interestedly as the other girls power flow through her batered bodymaking her hole once more, if still a little dirty.

"Thank you for that" the youg popstar says gratefully before sitting up, But I'm not a civilian, I'm an Elite.  I'm going to the Elite training institute here in the Sahara, or I was before someone blew up my Aerodyne and all of my things." she mutters darkly, before again flashing her smile to the two elited, So you guys are like students there too right?  I mean I have heard about the Elite teenager team called Legacy, thats you guys, right?"  she asks, the whole slipping between worlds thing going over her head.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 25, 2003)

"I'll pay for myself thanks if it means that I can choose what I wear," Charlotte glares kind of dangerously at Yoko for a moment before returning to her normal self, 

'I'm sorry, that was a really generous offer, Yoko just kind of hit a soft spot with me.  My choice of clothes was just one of the few things I got to do for myself back home, and I am kind of attached to black, it's just my style I guess."  Charlotte sighs and wonders how long will it take to get to the mall, as conversation with these girls must not be too healthy for the mind...but was she herself that mentally stable?

_Who knows these days..._  She thinks idly to herself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

*Back at the Mall*

The people listen to mark, slowly moving back as baseline authorities move in to take control of the situation many of them thankful that Justice Elite, is on hand to handle any big threats.  They do as told, and listen, many of them quite surprised at the youth stepping forward.

*Kelly*

"I am not quite sure what an elite is," the girl replies.

Kid Paragon speaks, "We are not Legacy," he says flatly, "we are Te-"

Miracle Girl interrupts him, "We are teens from the Institute, well another Institute, and we kind of got lost, and ran into those guys," she gestures off, "the woman called herself Red Witch, and the big lizard called itself, Genocide."

Charles raises a brow, "Right...."

Miracle Girl sighed, "I mean it is a long story, where were you going we can help you get there, right Kal?"

Kal nodded, "Exactly Aris, yeah that is kind of the whole story in a nutshell..." He used his mental communicator, _"Why are we lying to them, again?"_

Aris thought back to Kal, _"They don't understand, they are not from our world, and we are not from theres better to learn how things work before we get ourselves in trouble.  We are not on familiar ground."_

Charles nodded, "Well we need to get to the Institute and fast, can you fly Aris?  Kelly are you good enough to fly, and Kal is it, can you carry me?"

Kal nods, along with Aris, they both look expectantly at the popstar elite.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2003)

Kelly looks slightly confused when the two obvious elites express their confusion over the term elite, frowning, she starts to float and glow with a gold nimbus of energy.  Holding her hand up to the sky, she summons a lightning bolt out of thin air to scorch the spot where Genocide had been standing. "You know, an elite." she says nodding at her handywork as if that explained everything.  She looked back in forth between them to see if they understood.

"Well the only other Institute that I know of is in Spain, so you must be from there, right?" she asks, before looking herself over and sighing at the state that her clothes were in, this was no way to make a first impression.  She nodded in response to Charles' question. "Thanks to her, yes, I should be able to fly.  Thank you for healing me, that really hurt." the star thanked Miracle Girl again as she began to float farthur off the ground as if to prove that she could.

She strengthened the winds around her blowing at the foiliage to take her in a lazy loop.  "I'm ready to go now,"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"I'll pay for myself thanks if it means that I can choose what I wear," Charlotte glares kind of dangerously at Yoko for a moment before returning to her normal self,
> 
> 'I'm sorry, that was a really generous offer, Yoko just kind of hit a soft spot with me.  My choice of clothes was just one of the few things I got to do for myself back home, and I am kind of attached to black, it's just my style I guess."  Charlotte sighs and wonders how long will it take to get to the mall, as conversation with these girls must not be too healthy for the mind...but was she herself that mentally stable?
> 
> Who knows these days...  She thinks idly to herself. *




Yoko glares back for a moment, before Arafina moves between them, "Black is fine, nothing wrong with black.  Relax Charlotte, you look uncomfortable we are all like you," she says soothingly.

She leads the way into the boutique the two other girls following, but Yoko gives Charlotte a wayward glance, and whispers something to Lisa, who just giggles, as the girls fan out and look through the various suits of clothing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Thanks to her, yes, I should be able to fly.  Thank you for healing me, that really hurt." the star thanked Miracle Girl again as she began to float farthur off the ground as if to prove that she could.
> 
> She strengthened the winds around her blowing at the foiliage to take her in a lazy loop.  "I'm ready to go now," *




Aris nods, and flotas up after Kelly, and Kal picks up Charles, carrying him, and the trio set off into the sky.  Thankfully Charles has a pretty good sense of direction, and a GPS system installed in his mind.  The trip is pretty quick, as they land in a modest styled courtyard of the Institute, unknowingly setting off all kinds of silent alarms, but at least they feel safe.

Already in the area are two other youths, a boy of chinese descent with no hair wearing simple clothes, and a girl that looks fairly strange, _This would be *Karen* and Shao-Lin_.  Charles get his bearings, and sighs, "I better go ahead and check in with the faculty," he closes his eyes for a moment, then opens them, "I hate doing that, it feels wierd, but they know we are here."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Boys and GirlsSarah convules once more, and then lies still, her eyes open, but no response besides a weak breathing.  John sends a mental plea but gets no answer.  He can feel her mental presence, but it is weak, and very faint.  The glow around her subsides, to nothing.  The room is perfectly silent...*



John breaks mental contact with Sarah, "I can hear her, but it's very faint and weak.  I'm not sure what caused it."
John stands and hurries back to the store to retrieve his clothes, along with Mark's and Ryan's.  He gives them their bags and follows Ju Min and the others out of the mall.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Shao Lin continues, "It is not what I am talking about now that matters, but what was said between you and the wolf, that is curious to me."
> *




Karen looks a little confused as she replies: “The wolf? … Do you mean William? Our discussion was pretty interesting, I guess. What do you know about him?” _How did he know about that conversation?_



> *
> He walks and stands next to Karen, "You are new here, though I have seen you come before.  There is little that is not known to me, for the wind brings me the stories of what has been, and what is yet to be.  It is unfortunate that you come at such an interesting time, the Sundering has begun, and little can be done to stop it."
> 
> "But I ramble once more, about precious little things that have no significance on the beautiful rose before me," he bows his head. *




She grins at the complement _I think I’ve had more compliments today than I’ve had in 3 months, I’m starting to like this place._ “If nothing else, you’re making this rose curious about those little things. If they're happening here they might yet have significance on me.”



> *
> Already in the area are two other youths, a boy of chinese descent with no hair wearing simple clothes, and a girl that looks fairly strange, This would be Karen and Shao-Lin. Charles get his bearings, and sighs, "I better go ahead and check in with the faculty," he closes his eyes for a moment, then opens them, "I hate doing that, it feels wierd, but they know we are here."
> *




Karen is dressed in a slightly worn pair of jeans and a simple white T-shirt, preferring to dress simple and cheap as her clothes have a tendency to get torn on the sharp edges of her body even though she has that ability mostly under control.
As she sees the four elites approaching.
_That blonde girl looks a lot like Kelly Mitchell. Nah, that couldn't be._ Her blue eyes growing bigger when she gets a better look. “Oh my god!... That *is* Kelly Mitchell!” Her look of awe quickly changes to one of concern when she notices the condition of their clothing. "Are you alright?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *Karen is dressed in a slightly worn pair of jeans and a simple white T-shirt, preferring to dress simple and cheap as her clothes have a tendency to get torn on the sharp edges of her body eventhough she has that ability under control accidents sometimes happen.
> As she sees the four elites approaching.
> That blonde girl looks a lot like Kelly Mitchell. Nah, that couldn't be. She squints to get a better look. “Oh my god!... That is Kelly Mitchell!” *




The two other teens look at each quizzically, the male shrugging, his red suit, tight against his muscled frame, and a black cape billowing in the breeze.  The girl is blue skinned, and has long blonde hair, and a white and dark blue body suit.  They both just watch the scene not sure what to say.

The boy finally speaks, "Uhh yeah her name is Kelly, mine is Kal, and this is Aris, we are pleased to meet you all.  We are new students from the other Institute in Barcelona."

Aris nods, as she thinks to Kal, _"I guess she is famous."_

Kal thinks back, _"With an outfit like that I can imagine why,"_ he turns to Karen, "Greetings," he says extending his hand to her.

Aris smiles, "This place is nice."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The two other teens look at each quizzically, the male shrugging, his red suit, tight against his muscled frame, and a black cape billowing in the breeze.  The girl is blue skinned, and has long blonde hair, and a white and dark blue body suit.  They both just watch the scene not sure what to say.
> 
> ...




Karen shakes Kal's hand with a smile "Hi, my name is Karen, but please call me Ruby I find it more fitting nowadays. I'm a new student too."
_This place keeps getting better, but these people are even weirder than I am, is he trying to tell me he didn't know she is Kelly Mitchell? He's pretty cute though._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Karen shakes Kal's hand with a smile "Hi, my name is Karen, but please call me Ruby I find it more fitting nowadays. I'm a new student too."
> This place keeps getting better, but these people are even weirder than I am, is he trying to tell me he didn't know she is Kelly Mitchell? He's pretty cute though. *




"I am pleased to meet you Ruby," Kal replies his costume, or suit, shifting to look more natural, although the style looks dated, something reminiscent of the styles at the turn of the century _(1998-2001)_, Aris follows suit as well, and stretches wearing some hip hugging jeans, and a tank top, showing off even more blue skin.

Aris speaks, "So uhh, what do you guys do around here for fun?"

Charles just rolls his eyes, "Kids will never change," he mutters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John breaks mental contact with Sarah, "I can hear her, but it's very faint and weak.  I'm not sure what caused it."
> John stands and hurries back to the store to retrieve his clothes, along with Mark's and Ryan's.  He gives them their bags and follows Ju Min and the others out of the mall. *




Jun Min walks out to the van, not looking happy, but at least this time, she has bags, to show for her trip.  he will wait for anyone to get in before heading back to the Institute, reports coming on the digital network, about strange incidents across the globe, from elites losing control, people dissapearing, telepaths and empaths blacking out, and other strange events.

By the time Jun Min gets back, several countries have announced that whatever took place is under control, but the UN has still issued a State of Emergency until the threat is assessed.  Dr Petrova Stockov and the top minds of the UNSAC are already trying to figure out what occured, and the governments both national and local stress that the populace must stay calm.

Things seem to stay calm until the news becomes flooded with news about Mexico City, a haven for several groups of anti-elite organizations.  With a strong Catholic-christrian bent, the reports are muddled at first but the first conclusive news finally comes in.  The city known as Mexico City is gone, reports at this time are not certain what caused the destruction, but the city is now simply a smoking crater, taking much of the affluent surrounding suburbs along with it... many suspect terrorism, and all fingers point to Pantheon, but as of the moment no group has claimed responsibility.  But what is known is that the catastrophic death toll is closing on 24 million by early estimates.  

Suitably, Jun Min is shocked to hear the news...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 25, 2003)

James is happy to be watching TV with Kiyana, making small talk ("what the heck are we going to do with 3 and a half million dollars a year!?!?!") when the news report about Mexico City comes in. James sits on the edge of the seat scanning the different news reports "*Whoa, this is totally crazy! Who would destory a whole city? I mean Mexico City has a big population doesn't it? All those people...*"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I am pleased to meet you Ruby," Kal replies his costume, or suit, shifting to look more natural, although the style looks dated, something reminiscent of the styles at the turn of the century (1998-2001), Aris follows suit as well, and stretches wearing some hip hugging jeans, and a tank top, showing off even more blue skin.
> 
> ...




Karen shrugs, "I don't really know, I've only been here for about an hour. Shao-Lin is the first student I've met since I arrived, the rest seem to have gone out to whatever they do around here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James is happy to be watching TV with Kiyana, making small talk ("what the heck are we going to do with 3 and a half million dollars a year!?!?!") when the news report about Mexico City comes in. James sits on the edge of the seat scanning the different news reports "Whoa, this is totally crazy! Who would destory a whole city? I mean Mexico City has a big population doesn't it? All those people..." *




Kiyana just blinks at the screen, as they show footage via CNN, the smoking crater that is Mexico City, the fires raging, the damage to the surrounding terrain... it looks like total chaos, and the JEB are already there, from the looks of it... trying to save what they can, but from the looks of it, the only survivors would be those outside the center of the blast....

The footage suddenly goes black, and then the CNN correspondent returns back to the screen in the studio, "It seems that the UN has deemed the area a war-zone, and all press access has been blocked.  A state of Emergency has been called, and the United States along with a coalition of local countries are working to ameliorate the Mexico City Incident.  As before no one has yet to claim, any evidence of what could have caused such devastation on such a massive scale."

Kiyana gasps, "This is horrible, how can something like this happen?  Who would do this?"

The male correspondent continues, "It is not known at this time if the world wide anomolies may be linked to this catastrophe.  But many scientists and analysts belive the two incidents may be linked, but nothing conclusive has been brought forward."  On the side of the screen several menus are available as both the virtua net, and news are interlinked creating an interactive experience.

Kiyana just sits back unable to speak, not even sure what to think.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2003)

Cassie keeps quiet for most of the retreat back to the school, speaking quietly just before the team re-enters the grounds.

"I think.. this ties into some of what I experienced over the last few days. There is some elements that seem to be building to convergence." looks out the window. "though I confess I do not have an understanding of elements involved." after a bit she glances to look Ryan just before they stop. "I don't suppose you want to have that talk now Ryan?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 25, 2003)

Kelly landed in courtyard slightly ahead of the others, before turning to face them and the two other sudents.  She is doing her best to smile at the other students, and make her publicist, but it is a sad smile as it is unable to keep out the worry of her appearance, and over what had happened to her and Charles.  She shut her eyes for a few seconds when Charles informed her of what he was doing, it always creeped her out, and she wished father hadn't been able to do it, it just seemed unnatural for a human to be able to think at a computer and have it think back at him.

 "That is soo creepy."  she says shivering sllightly, and charles knows that with her powers, the shivers have nothing to do with the weather.  At the 'Oh my God' comment she sighs internally and plasters a winsome smileon her face.  "Yea, we're fine, Our Aerodyne exploded, so I hope you'll forgive me the state of my clothes." she says, giving the impression that she is taking the other girl into her confidences.

Kelly nodded at Aris's comment, the place certainly seemed nice, even if it wasn't as nice as some of the places she had gone before, after the last few hours, it was certainly well received.  "You know, all my clothes and pretty much everything else was on board that Aerodyne, so you know what that means right?" she asks Charles with the smile she had put on for Karen turning genuine as she looked at Charles, knowing how much her shopping trips irritated him, well he should be pleased, its not like they could just jet off to New York or Milano at a whim, so her fooray's would be limited to the local mall and what she could buy online, though there wasn't much of a limit there.

"Hi Ruby, you can call me Kelly, if you want."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan was far too tired after healing everyone to respond to Paragon's comments. _Geez, I heal EVERYONE, I yell at them to get out of here, I exhaust myself doing  so, and what recognition do I get? If this is what being on Legacy will be like, I'll pass. But on the other hand, that team will get me several million dollars a year; I couldn't pass on that. And now Mexico City is destroyed? I don't think the Pantheon was responsible for that. This is really, really bad. Does it have anything to do with Sarah going unconscious? What if it has something to do with me?_ These thoughts flash through his mind on the drive back to the institute. _We should really stop going to the malls. I wonder if they'll even let us in this time._ Cassandra's question interrupts his thoughts just as the van begins to slow to a stop.

Ryan sighs, facing Cassandra. "Okay, Cassandra. I know that something wierd happened to you and Yoshi in your room, and that you and James went somewhere when the rest of us were beating ourselves up. I figured it has something to with me. More than that, it has something to do with your past, or else you probably would have told me. What's going on?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan sighs, facing Cassandra. "Okay, Cassandra. I know that something wierd happened to you and Yoshi in your room, and that you and James went somewhere when the rest of us were beating ourselves up. I figured it has something to with me. More than that, it has something to do with your past, or else you probably would have told me. What's going on?" *




"Well what would you like to talk about?" motions for him to walk with her on the grounds. "I admit there is a bit of confusion involved with what happened to me and Yoshi." As they walk in the part she tells him all that went on with the trip to the future, leaving out very little. "It seems that events hinge on you and to a lesser extent myself." looks at him. "You must never be taken by the enemy, if you are.. the world.. well Yoshi seems to think it wasn't a nice place."

Looks away for a moment. "You've got a lot of potential Ryan, you did good in the mall. But.." tilts her head for a moment. "You carry the past on your shoulders like a great weight. Sometimes I can see the pain, and from my limited perview.. I think you're about to lash out at anyone." touches his hand lightly. "Don't. One thing I discovered from my .. heritage is this.. you set your own standards, I don't intend to be a weapon of murder, and chaos. I plan on being myself. You should do the same. DOn't set your actions and self against another person, or.. as some of our more eastern oriented folks might say. 'be true to yourself."

Sighs for a moment she thinks of what Chaos and tells Ryan of the encounter, leaving out what the bizaar man said might happen to herself. "So, there you are. The whole of the matter. " smiles. "So, if I may.. why are you always so angry?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

Anika watches helplessly as Paragon flies off with Sarah.  She looks at Jun Min as she announces that they are to leave.  She doesn't quite catch what was said, but she follows the others out anyway.  Listening to the reports on the way back, she can only think,  _"What's going on...?_ 

Upon their return, and seeing in the school monitors the devastation in Mexico City, she's mortified.  "Gods, it's Armegeddon..." is all she can mumble.  She then heads quickly to her room to try an contact her family.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 26, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Okay, I'll never be taken by an enemy alive. Should be simple enough, I guess." _Okay, Cassandra thinks I have potential. How comforting. Great, and now she's talking like Shaolin. Oh well, this is Cassandra, a teammate. I had better pay attention._ "Cassandra, what you're saying sounds a little far out. I mean...how should I put this...you think you're some kind of super soldier from the future? No offense, Cassandra, but a lot of people would be a lot better soldiers than you. I mean, you couldn't even really hurt me if I did this." To illustrate, Ryan draws away from Cassandra's touch and surrounds himself with a glowing barrier of cosmic energy. 

"And I do plan on setting myself against people, like the guys who are trying to get people. And punks like Jimmy. And the spy, assuming he isn't Jimmy."

_So apparently some powerful elites like Chaos and Chrono think I'm needed for some reason. Why? To power some kind of evil Pantheon action? Because my abilities are similar to Cardinal's? And what about Cassandra being some kind of temporal anomaly?_

"So what's this about you being unmade or something? Some kind of anomaly? I mean, how do we prevent this? And I'm not angry at the world Cassandra," Ryan replies, exasperated. "Why would you say that?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2003)

Charlotte wanders off, losing herself within the racks of clothing, searching for something...unique.  Black had always been her color, she supposed it was perhaps the insect in her that caused her to behave in such a way-but it suited her just fine.

She takes a few things out of there she likes, checking the prices to make sure things aren't too expensive-but in the end she finds that at most she could afford probably two or three sets of clothing with her credit-depending on how she spent it.

_I really don't want to be in debt to those other girls, however nice they may seem._

Meanwhile, she glances at a rather expensive dress made of silk in front of her, it looked like it would be a bit tight around her waist, but the arms of it looked pretty loose-just the way she had liked it.  She bites her lip in indecision, but upon doing so she feels it squirm slightly, and she promptly stops.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

*Kelly and Karen*

The two teens watch the scene with interest, very curious to see how Karen reacts, while Shao Lin just smiles, before he turns.  He walks slowly, "I should be going, as much as this scene gives me mirth, I must grieve, something terrible has happaned."

Kal looks to the cryptic elite, "Strange, that is very wierd."

Aris shrugs, "So what was he talking about?"

Charles shrugs, "I don't know, but Kelly we need to get going, so we can get your room, and such setup, the rest of you have a good day."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I really don't want to be in debt to those other girls, however nice they may seem.
> 
> Meanwhile, she glances at a rather expensive dress made of silk in front of her, it looked like it would be a bit tight around her waist, but the arms of it looked pretty loose-just the way she had liked it.  She bites her lip in indecision, but upon doing so she feels it squirm slightly, and she promptly stops. *




"Really nice isn't it," it is Arafina's voice, "you should try it on, it may just suit you quite well.  You want it?" she winks.  The other two girls giggle as they scour the racks for different sets of clothing, while the hostess tries to tend to their needs...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 26, 2003)

"I wish...thanks for the offer, but I really can't accept it-I don't know when I'd be able to afford to pay you back.  Tell me if I sound crazy for asking this, but why are you so _nice_?"  Charlotte asks Arafina seriously, her eyebrows perched in a curious manner.

"If you can't guess, I'm a sort of pessimist-it's been from my experience that people who act nice usually have some ulterior motive.  I don't really mean to question you, it's just that spending that much money on some one you don't really know seems like a stupid thing to do."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James is happy to be watching TV with Kiyana, making small talk ("what the heck are we going to do with 3 and a half million dollars a year!?!?!") when the news report about Mexico City comes in.




OOC: This assumes James and Kiyana are in some kind of public place, Mark wouldn't wander into their rooms or anything uninvited.

Mark spends a few minutes unpacking his purchases. He shirt and pants go straight into his dresser, but he laid out the swimsuits and spent a little bit trying to decide which to try out first. Not sure which he preferred, Mark opted to put off the decision for a few hours. 

_Might as well try out those running shorts._ Mark fished out a pair of high-cut nylon shorts and his tank top and changed into them. He looked at himself in the mirror. _Wonder if I can beat my speed record._ 

Mark headed out to take a few laps around the Institute and sees James and Kiyana watching a big crater and fires on the TV, "Hey guys, what movie's that?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly and Karen
> Aris shrugs, "So what was he talking about?"
> 
> Charles shrugs, "I don't know, but Kelly we need to get going, so we can get your room, and such setup, the rest of you have a good day." *




Kelly looks from Aris to Kal and then shrugs, her hair hanging heavier then earlier as it was soaked in blood and sweat, she had no idea what the strange little chinese boy had been talking about.  She simply nods at Charles suggestion, or order as the case maybe, he wasn't really in charge, but a call to her father could really make things difficult, or at least less fun for her.

"Well it was nice to meet you Ruby, maybe we'll be in some of the same classes or something." the popstar says politely to the disturbing elite.  She begins walking with Charles trying vainly to rub some of the dried blod from her face.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2003)

After the initial excitement of seeing the celebrity wears off, Karen quickly calms down, thinking to herself, _Ok, calm down. It’s not like you’re her biggest fan or anything. She’s just a new student like me, even if she’s about as famous as the Justice Elite. The last thing she needs is another stupid fan girl following her around all day._
“Euhm … I’m sorry to hear that, are you sure you’re all right?”
Still a bit nervous around the pop star, she continuous, “ Yeah, … euhm … it’s real nice to meet you, Kelly. Sorry about yelling your name like that. It’s just like … well … you don’t get to meet a celebrity like yourself everyday.”

Karen watches Shao-Lin go, scratching the back of her head which causes her hair to make a soft, tinkling sound. _Interesting kid, I just wish he would make more sense._ “I really don’t know what he’s talking about. He’s been talking like that since I met him.”


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

*Karen, Cassie, and Ryan*

The two elites watch Kelly go, and then turn to Karen.  Kal thinks to Aris,_ “Something bad did happen, I just don’t know what.  I wish the rest of the team was here, we could really use Omni’s brilliance right about now.  With Genocide and Red Witch running around on this world, something big, and very bad is bound to happen.”_

Aris wrinkles her nose at the thought and speaks to Karen, “Well, umm Ruby,” she pauses not sure what to say, “Are you an alien or an elite?”

Kal sighs,_ “I thought we were trying to fit in?”_, he places a hand on Karen’s shoulder, “Stop messing around Aris, hey since we are all new here lets find some of the local students, and see what it is that people do.”


Spotting Cassie and Ryan as they walk and talk he gestures to them,_ “Now we got ourselves a glowing... hey that kid looks familiar?  Or did I take too many blows to the head?”_ he thinks to Aris.

Aris furrows her brow, thinking back_ “He does look somewhat familiar, I mean, well…”_ Aris waves to Ryan and Cassie, “Uhh hey guys, hi we are new here,” she gestures to Karen and Kal, “we were kind of wondering where everyone was at?”

*Charlotte*

Arafina shrugs, “I am no pessimist, and it isn’t like it is really my money, I just like spending my father’s money, cause well it is about all I get to see of him.  So if I can’t have a relationship with dad, I can have one with his money.”

Arafina shrugs, “If you don’t want it, don’t get it, you want some help with getting it, then lets go for it.”

*Mark and James*

Kiyana looks up to Mark, leaning against James, with tear filled eyes, the screen now just showing, a studio and a correspondent talking about the devastation in Mexico City.  The death toll already passing 24 million…

*Kelly*

Charles sighs, as he guides Kelly to her room, “Well check it out, it isn’t like your room back home, but this is what the Institute has for you.  Not exactly Kelly Mitchell quality, but I think you can bear it out for the time being.  I am not sure where the faculty is right now, I guess they are in a meeting.”

Charles shows Kelly in, and flips on the news on the Virtua Net, bringing up the current news for Mexico City, though they don’t show any footage, as the UN has demanded that all footage be kept off the networks until further notice.

Charles frowns, “What in the hell is going on?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 26, 2003)

> Kiyana looks up to Mark, leaning against James, with tear filled eyes, the screen now just showing, a studio and a correspondent talking about the devastation in Mexico City. The death toll already passing 24 million…




It takes a second for it to process. _Not a movie._ "Uh...holy ....um, I'm uh... I'm sorry..." he offers feebly.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2003)

Karen frowns as she shakes her head. _An alien? Do they even exist?_ “No, I’m not an alien, I’m just an elite like you, I guess.” Forcing herself not to shy away from Kal’s touch _Easy now, you’ve got it under control, he’s not going to lose a finger by touching you._
“It’s alright, I’ve had worse reactions to how I look. Yeah that sounds like a good idea.”
When she sees Ryan and Cassie approaching, she waves and thinks to herself _A blue girl, a purple glowing boy, hmm … a red alien-looking girl like me should fit in easily._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2003)

"You distance yourself. I see it, this glow.. it's your wall to the world." turns and picks a very heavy bench with minimal effort. "I'm still ... adapting to my powers. So in time, I mgiht be able to actually, and I think I'm more of a ground soldier type"

Nods to the others as they approach.


OOC: No one has told him about her 'time glich' bit have they? Yoshi wouldn't have (he promised) and I doubt Jun and the other admin folks would have..


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2003)

Kelly smiles at indulgently at Ruby.  "I do tend to get it a lot, I'm kind of used to it at this point.  Well, I geuss I'll be seeing you at class and evertyhting, but like the man said, time for me to get settled in and warm up my credit card so I actually have something I can wear."  she calls over her shoulder to Ruby as she continues on with Charles.

At first the size of her new room dismays the girl, when she ha an entire mansion to herself soley on her own money, a oneroom apartment is pretty tiny, but she realizes that it will help her fit in with the rest of the students, so for now she is willing to give it a try.  "It might be fun, maybe, well, I can always get the next room too and have someone knock out the wall between them for me." she says absently as she examines the room.  It would definitely take some upgrading to meet her high standards, a top of the line computer, a full entertainment center, not to mention a new wardrobe to replace the one lost in the explosion.

Kelly is already in her bathroom by the time Charles is turning on the virtua web, readying the shower,, she gives a haughty sniff at the soap and shampoo, and decides that it has to go, after this one use, she could certainly afford better, she hadn't even used non-handmade herbal soap since, well, ever.  She would have to have some flown out here.  She was less then impressed.  "What the hell, what?  And can you have bring something up for me to wear?  These clothes are ruined." she says in response to Charles comment, getting into the shower.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

*Kelly*

Charles toses her some uniforms, "This is all the got princess," he says, "something crazy is on the news something about Mexico City going up smoke, 24 million dead, no footage yet, guess the United Nations don't want anything to slip out till they got a chance to look things over."

The computer system is actually state of the art, like nothing she has ever seen on the market, definitely a Tommy McKain original, he built the infrastructure for your _Palace_, and you can see that this system is obviously the next step up on the chain.  Of course his services didn't come cheap, but you get the best, outside of dealing with Microsoft or VSC.

Charles takes a seat in a chair, "The damn whole world has gone mad, I bet you them, Pantheon bastards are behind this.  Damn elite supremacists."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2003)

It takes Kelly no less then half an hour of furious scrubing in the shower to remove all of the accumulated blood sweat and dirt from the trip this morning, it simply wouldn't come off, and then it was an aabsolute nightmare getting it out of her hair with the shampoo that was in the bathroom, some lavender scented knock-off, she much prefered shampoo made with the real thing.  

"I really don't think Pantheon would do something that horrible, I mean everybody just misunderstands them, I mean the media blows things way out of proportion all the time, I mean, do I look pregnant to you? Or have track marks on my arm?  I sort of agree with them, I mean, If I wasn't already famous and had everything I do reported in the news I wouldn't want to have to register myself or anything.  I mean there are a lot of Base Lines that are pretty scary too."  Kelly says as she finally makes her way out of the shower, her freshly scrubbed skin pink and smooth like a baby's.

She emerges from the bathroom wearing the school uniform with the skirt suitably shortened by way of rolling it until she had the time to get them tailored.  "Off the rack, ugh. Now move over so I can do a bit of shopping, I don't want to have to wear this thing anymore then I absolutely must, and I need to call daddy to tell him what happened, since he probably knows we crashed, be a dear and dial him uip for me?" she asks of the olderman as she warms up her credit card for a major shopping spree, one of the few things she takes great pleasure in.

Kelly started off with the entirety of the spring and summer Ivana Renoir collections.  After that, she just needed to fill out the rest of her things for special occasions like the dance that was coming up, she had found out about it when she had had one of her assistants find out what was going on at the institute about a week ago, she wondered if she was going to be attending, or expected to perform, hard to know what to wear since one wasn't the same as the other even slightly, she settled on buying a few outfits for either case.  Once she had spent more then triple the income of the average yearly income, and slipped express same day/overnight on it, she finally slipped out of her reverie.  "That should be enough don't you think?" she asks Charles.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

*Kelly*

Charles sighs, "Yeah I guess so princess," his voice dripping with sarcasm as he watches the reports.

Charles groans, "Hey I know they kill people, and I know they think they are better then us, and that is all I need to know.  If that Razor or Bishop were here right now I would introduce them to my all-american little friend," he pats the pistol in his shirt holster.

A message pops up on Kelly's screen, it is a young boy, wearing a backwards hat, the genius known as Tommy McKain, "Hey Kelly long time no see, welcome to the place, uhh, wish it was under better circumstances but hey, I figured things can't get any worse can they?  Anyways, I attached a file with all kinds of information you may want, the best boutiques, the best beaches, the best everything, and anything else you need.  Just looking out for an old customer."

Charles smirks, "That kid is too damn smart for his own good."

"Anyways, I don't have a date to the school, Star says I should go, you want to go, it is either you, or the freaky spider girl, or Ruby, and although they seem cool, your like really triple cool!  So let me know!" he says, smiling as he leans back in his chair, and falls over.  he scurries back up,  and smirks, "Oops, uhh... yeah I am not a real klutz honest!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 26, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It takes a second for it to process. Not a movie. "Uh...holy ....um, I'm uh... I'm sorry..." he offers feebly. *





James nods his head, his eyes fixed on the screen  (he hardly noticing Kiyana leaning on his shoulder... then again, well he notice!) and looks up at Mark... "*This is terrible... all those people...*"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"You distance yourself. I see it, this glow.. it's your wall to the world." turns and picks a very heavy bench with minimal effort. "I'm still ... adapting to my powers. So in time, I mgiht be able to actually, and I think I'm more of a ground soldier type"
> 
> Nods to the others as they approach.
> *




"Hi, I'm Ruby. This is Kal and she's Aris. We arrived today, could you ... euhm ... tell us what we could do for fun around here or something, except for lifting benches that is?" she adds with a smirk.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 26, 2003)

Anika races to her room and immediately goes to her computer.  She brings up her vidphone and calls her home in Malmo.  An middle-aged woman's face appears.  "Anika!  Oh, my I was just thinking about you.  Are you alright?" she asked, speaking in Swedish.

"Hi, Mom.  I'm fine," Anika says with a shaken voice.  "How are Dad and Jonas?  Is everything alright up there?  Have you seen...on the TV...." 

"Yes, we're fine.  Jonas is playing in his room.  Your father went to Stockholm this weekend on business.  I just finished talking to him," her mother says.  Her face turns sad, "Isn't that horrible what happened in Mexico.  It's all over the news.  That's just awful..."

"I know...I feel so useless.  My friend just...well, she fell and she was convulsing and..." Anika begins to sniffle, "I couldn't help her.  And now this.  All those people are dead."  She wipes a tear from her cheek.  "Everyone back home thought I was so special with my 'amazing powers', and I now feel so helpless..."

"There's not much anyone can do, Anni," her mother replied.  "We don't even know what happened yet."

"I guess," Anika mumbles.  "Have you seen Sami lately?  I wanted to call him, too..." 

"No, not lately, but I'm sure he'd like to hear from you," her mom said.  "And, Anni, don't worry so much about this.  You're too young to be carrying the weight of the world on your shoulders.  I hope your friend is okay.  Call me again soon.  I love you."

"I love you, too, Mom.  Bye." Anika says as she disconnects.  She tries to get ahold of her friend, Sami, but there's no answer, so she leaves him a short message.

She lies down on her bed crosses her arms over her face, thinking, _I dunno, Mom.  I think I'm going to need to grow up really fast, really soon..."_


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 26, 2003)

Kelly looks distressed at Charles disagreement, or more specifically, at what she had actually said, like her mouth had run away with itself.  "I know that they hurt people, I really do, and I hate that they do that, but they aren't all bad, and their point sounds pretty good to me, I don't want to have to be scared that there is an anti-elite fanatic that knows everything about me because I am forced to register all of my information." the more she says, however the more the look of concern grows on her face. 

"I'm sorry, this isn't really coming out right at all.  Even after what he did to me, theres a part of me that wants to agree with Neuro, as scary as that is, and as much as I hate it.  Its really creeping me out, I mean I'm starting to like things that he liked, and I used to hate, its really weird.   Do you think it'll go away with some time or something?" she asks her bodygaurd worriedly.

When Tommy's face appears on the computer and he tells her of all the files and information he is sending her she smiles in delight, finally something about this trip was going right.  "Tommy, your a lifesaver, but how did you know what happened to me, I haven't told anyone at all." she asks the boy curiously, _he really is too smart,_ she thinks, _ I hope he doesn't have cameras everywhere like in the shower and all, that would be creepy, not to mention illegal, and if he taped my shower, profitable, I better make the bathroom all foggy from now on_.

"Well, the first thing you can do is tell me all about everyone, I don't have any idea who Star and 'freaky spidergirl' are, but I did meant Ruby, and she seemed nice, from the short amount of time we talked I mean." she says, not covering her surprise at being asked to the dance buy a kid who didn't look anymore then 11 or 12 all that well.  "Tommy honey, I am like 4 years older then you, and it wouldn't exactly be right for me to go to the dance with you, I mean think about how that would look.  I get enough criticisms from people in the paper as it is. but you are cute, and if you were a few years older I would definitely go with you."  she explains as gently as possible.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 27, 2003)

OOC: So Cassandra didn't tell Ryan about being some kind of temporal anomaly, and that she could be unmade?

_Can she see right through me? Of course this purple glow is a barrier to the rest of the world and to a normal life._ Ryan smiles, and opens his mouth to respond when he notices the group of newcomers he stops and raises a hand to wave. _And I thought I looked weird. Great, just what we needed, even more new students. Could the enemy be getting desperate to send some kind of kidnapper or kidnapping squad? I hate the way they stare at me...especially since any one of them could try and kill me.

Stop whining Ryan. "Hello," Ryan says. "Are you new students at the institute?" I wonder what abilities they have. I should just ask them. "My name is Ryan Praloski. I can manipulate cosmic energy, and I'm from Ohio." 

What a lame way to introduce myself. Oh well. Who really cares about such matters when Mexico City just got destroyed? I feel so helpless, just sitting here safe at the school surrounded by security. I should be out in the world doing something instead of just sitting here. Find the people responsible for Mexico City, or the punks who keep trying to kidnap me. Or just any Pantheon terrorist, or other terrorist, or bank robber, or drug dealer, or...just anything!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 27, 2003)

Charlotte looks indecisive a bit, then nods, "Yeah, I really like it-I still owe you majorly, though.  I'll try to find some way to make it up."  She says, her mouth forming into a slight smile to one side, in a weird but appreciative sort of grin.

She takes the dress out of the rack and puts it up to herself, imagining what it'd be like wearing it.  Not wanting to be rude, she asks Arafina, "So, did you find anything for yourself?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: So Cassandra didn't tell Ryan about being some kind of temporal anomaly, and that she could be unmade?
> 
> Can she see right through me? Of course this purple glow is a barrier to the rest of the world and to a normal life. Ryan smiles, and opens his mouth to respond when he notices the group of newcomers he stops and raises a hand to wave. And I thought I looked weird. Great, just what we needed, even more new students. Could the enemy be getting desperate to send some kind of kidnapper or kidnapping squad? I hate the way they stare at me...especially since any one of them could try and kill me.
> 
> ...



_

Cassie smiles. "Cassandra Prophet, nie to meet you both. I'm .. agile and have slight parahuman physical strength." nods to them as she gently touches Ryan's arm to get him to unclench and relax. "Ryan would you like to continue our talk later?" she asks quietly.

OOC: Yes, she purposely left that out._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

*Kelly*

Tommy grins I figured you would refuse, nothing big, and to be more correct I am actually two years younger.  I am fourteen, and I apologize if I would make you look bad, I mean I know how important that stuff is.  Just trying to find a date, I figured if my best buddy, Mark was going to go, I better go to right?  I guess I can go by myself, most people would expect that of me anyways.”

Tommy stays on screen for a moment, “If you reconsider let me know,” he smirks, “see yah!” the image winks out.

Charles stands, “Kid took it pretty well, all things considered.”

*Charlotte*

Arafina shrugs, “Nope, nothing for me yet, not really in the mood for shopping,” she says sort of sourly.

Yoko grins, “Two of the hottest guys in school turned her down, and now she does not have a date at all, how unlike you Ara,” sarcasm dripping in her voice.  Lisa just smiles, both of the girls looking for dresses, and the like; but you can see that she obviously enjoys this little victory over Arafina.

Arafina just smiles, an evil smile, “Thanks for reminding me,” but her eyes are like daggers.  She cools off some, and turns to Charlotte, “It is a long story anyways, and lets try this dress on Charlotte, see how it looks.  Hey bring us some wine, put it on my father’s account you know the one,” the girls grin, as the hostess goes ahead and does as asked, not even asking for identification.

*The New Students in the Yard*


Kal goes wide,  and rushes forward and shakes Ryan’s hands vigorously, “Oh my, it can’t be but you have to be, I mean I have seen the photos, saw the pictures, your him, well you look younger, but your him!”

Aris looks quizzical, “Who?”

Kal shakes Ryan’s hand excitedly, “Your Captain Cosmos, I have seen the statue you just like him, you have to be?”

Aris shakes her head, “Your crazy, Captain Cosmos died, I mean besides this guy is from Ohio, and he is not from our wo-, your just mistaken, calm down Kal!”

Kal grins, “It is honor to meet you sir, how did you survive that battle, I mean how did you get here, and the guys are going to flip when they hear about this!  You have to help us, Captain Cosmos, Overseer is planning an invasion, and Genocide is here and the Red Witch, I mean we need your help!”

Aris blinks, and rolls her eyes, but her eyes show a glint of hope, and she breathes a sigh or relief.

*James and Mark*

An image comes up on the screen, a press conference, being fielded by Dr. Petrova Stockov, she wears a black business suit, and has thin-framed glasses, framing her thin face, and tied back blonde hair.  Once the crowd dies down she begins to speak, “At approximately 11:34 AM today, an explosion of unknown origin destroyed Mexico City, along with about 24 million innocent people.  This tragedy comes at a time when other various occurrences across the globe, of an unknown origin transpired.  But to the best knowledge of the United Nations Scientific Advancement Committee, these two events are not related.  At this time we are not pointing any finger at any suspects despite early reports to the contrary, what has transpired today is an attack on the livelihood of free people’s everywhere in the world.  Despite the emotions that run high, cool heads must prevail, and for that reason alone the United Nations has initiated a State of Emergency, and granted executive powers to select groups including the United Nations Armed Forces and the Justice Elite Agency.”

Dr. Stockov paused as she adjusted her glasses, “It will take time to assess the extent of the damage, and the world will support the Mexican citizens in any way we can, to get them through this tragedy.  Among them is a proposal that until this State of Emergency is abated, registration of all elites worldwide will be mandatory if only to maintain some sense of order, and uniformity.  Certain Military Powers will be forced to disarm during this forced armistice, and certain governments may be dissolved entirely, so as to deny terrorist groups, both privately funded and government sanctioned will be forced out into the open.”

“At this time, I open the floor to questions…” she says as the room erupts into a flurry of various questions.

Kiyana turns to James, “Does that mean we have to register too?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> *James and Mark*
> Dr. Stockov paused as she adjusted her glasses, “It will take time to assess the extent of the damage, and the world will support the Mexican citizens in any way we can, to get them through this tragedy.  Among them is a proposal that until this State of Emergency is abated, registration of all elites worldwide will be mandatory if only to maintain some sense of order, and uniformity.  Certain Military Powers will be forced to disarm during this forced armistice, and certain governments may be dissolved entirely, so as to deny terrorist groups, both privately funded and government sanctioned will be forced out into the open.”
> 
> ...




"This doesn't sound good," Mark says, awed almost as much by the measures being taken as by the destruction itself. "And considering who runs the school, aren't we already registered?" 

OOC: Trying out the colors here. Good, same colors.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 27, 2003)

"Yeah, I arrived about an hour ago straight from Chicago. My powers … euhm … well they’re pretty obvious I guess, about a month ago my body completely turned to ruby, making me extremely strong and resistant to damage, also I can make my body razor-sharp if I want to." she says, getting a piece of paper from her pocket and easily cutting it on the back of her finger.
Say aren’t you that Comet guy from the news? If it wasn’t for you and that Paladin guy I’d probably still be locking myself away in my room.”
She looks confused when Kal and Aris call him Captain Cosmo _Captain Cosmo? Is that what they call him in Barcelona?_ Only growing more confused as they start to talk amongst themselves. _What are they talking about?_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 27, 2003)

John gets out of the van once it pulls into the garage, his bags in hand.  He heads off to his room, wondering if Sarah is alright, wondering where Paragon took her, and wondering if the school is going to get her returned here to treat whatever happened to her.  Putting his bags on his bed, he heads out to the yard to think about recent developments.  He sees Ryan and Cassandra talking with some other people and walks over to them, "Hey guys.  How's it going?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2003)

*Sarah*

Paragon brings Sarah back to the school, the medical facility is state of the art and Dr. Hazel McTaggert looks her over, not quite sure where to start.  Sarah has positive life signs, but her brain activity is just above in random pulses, she is dead to the world it seems, and no one can contact her.  Sadly her state is not unique, other psychic sensitive elites are suiffering from similar forms of catatonia, as if their minds were overloaded with information...

*Mark and James*

Kiyana sniffles, "Yeah your right, I guess they know that we are elites, but I mean to force every elite around the world, what if they don't want to?" she looks to James.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark and James
> 
> Kiyana sniffles, "Yeah your right, I guess they know that we are elites, but I mean to force every elite around the world, what if they don't want to?" she looks to James.*




James nods his head, and thinking for a moment adds "*No I don't think thats a very good idea, I mean not everyone wants to join the Justice Elite and why should they? I'm not sure what's going to happen next...*" James then takes Kiyana's hand in his and gives it a light sweeze. He is not sure what to do or to say and it way out of his depth... superhero stuff was suppose to be fun and exciting, but it just getting more and more confusing.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 27, 2003)

"I really am sorry, and its not you that would make me look bad, its just how old you are.  My record Label would kill me. if I did," she tells Tommy grinning ruefully at him, giving off the impression that she would like to go, regardless of her PR office.  When Tommy's face finally winks off of her screen, Kelly lets out a sigh.

"Hey, can we like go out or something, I'm kinda hungry, and I don't fee like having to wait in here till all of my packages come.  So you do know where the cafateria is and everything right?  Tommy was right, I do need a date, but since I don't know anyone I need to meet them." she told her bodygaurd somewhat resignedly, not at all enjoying the gushing that some of her fans did.

Hey, that Paladin guy that was on the news was pretty cute, maybe I'll just get him to take me." she says not even wondering if he already actually had a date, or caring.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 27, 2003)

"That sounds like a good plan."  Charlotte says as she tries on her new dress in the changing rooms, "Dates for what?  Does the school have dances?  I mean...that would be a bit weird, a social function for deltas." 

She kind of thinks aloud the last part, slightly embarassed, she adds, "Not that it would be a bad thing, as I said earlier, I'm just not used to seeing so many other people like me.

_Somehow I still a bit different though...I guess its fate._  She grins as she sees herself in the mirror, the outfit was a perfect fit.

Opening the door and walking out, Charlotte asks, "So, what do you think?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 27, 2003)

Cassie listens to the conversation and interplay between the two students with casual interest, taking in their 'vocal gaffs' and noting the conversation content as best she can.

-Very Interesting. - But keeps quiet for now, not wanting to interupt their converstation and maybe get a bit more information. -He knows of Overseer. That is the telling point-

All the while keeping her hand on Ryan, to try and put the point across that at least she isn't detered by his 'freakish' nature.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2003)

Ryan looks bewildered and confused, scanning each face for the hint of some kind of joke. _Who the heck is Captain Cosmo? And how could I look like him? As far as I know, I'm the only purple glowing elite in existence._ Ryan turns towards Cassandra, asking "Who's Captain...oh, yeah. Never mind." Ryan sighs, then faces the strange pair of elites named Kal and Aris."I'm sorry, I'm the only purple glowing elite here right now. I have no idea what you're...oh, wait! Captain Cosmo! Is he some kind of comic book character?" _That explains Aris's confusion as well. Kal is some kind of comic book fan, I guess. Maybe he'll make friends with Tommy._

Ryan nods towards John amiably as he approaches, then responds to  "Yes, I am that Comet guy from the news, please don't call me that. We all were required to pick some kind of stupid code name or something. My name is Ryan. Uh...nice to meet you." _I wonder how much all that ruby is worth?_

Ryan feels a need to break away from Cassandra's touch. He starts to break away, then stops, noting Cassandra's face and remembering content from Kal's outburst. _Overseer? Genocide? Invasion? Statue of me or Captain Cosmo or whoever? Didn't Cassandra say something about an Overseer? Something's going on. We'll need John for this._

Ryan stares at John, raising a finger to his head, then pointing it towards Kal and Aris in the most inconspicuous way possible.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

*James and Mark*

Kiyana nods, I agree that they should not be able to do that, but I mean, since we work for the UN now, I mean do you think they will make us enforce this rule?  Or law, I mean, what does that make us, I mean we are still the good guys right?  I mean people should follow the law right?”

*Kelly*

Charles stood, “There is a 24 hour cafeteria here, so there should be something to eat.  Come on, that was the first good idea you had all day, eating,” he opens the door.  The two head to the cafeteria, and find a buffet of various foods from all over the world, cooked by world-class or near chefs, obviously few expenses were spared in the creation of these Institutes.

Charles grabs three chili dogs, and fries and sits, “Now this is more like it, almost like Coney Island,” he gorges himself on the food, “Now if only they had some beer!”

As Kelly is getting some food, she can see newscasts, and recasts of the press conference held by Dr. Petrova Stockov, but still no footage of the destruction in Mexico City.  Most of the students present, are watching the screen, and have yet to notice the pop star singer.

Kelly spots the one named Paladin sitting with another female, they seem to be talking and watching the newscast, their moods not surprisingly look forlorn, and upset.  But that seems to be the norm, sitting with them is a large Chinese youth, who glances to Kelly, and smirks with a leer, and says something to Paladin, who simply just shakes his head.

*Charlotte*

Charlotte comes out, and Arafina  smiles generously, “It looks spectacular,” she hands Charlotte a glass with wine in it, it has a hearty smell to it.  Arafina winks, “Don’t worry, have some it is just to die for,” she takes a drink, and takes a seat in the chair.

Yoko sighs, taking a sip, as she looks at Charlotte, “I suppose it looks alright.”

Lisa giggles taking a drink of win, “I love it, if you don’t get it, I will!  You really fill it out well.”

Arafina sits in the chair, and takes another drink, “I agree, you were made for that dress,” she winks.

*Cassie, Ryan, and John*

Aris notices the gesture made by Ryan, and looks to John, and then looks to Kal, “I think your scaring him Kal, he obviously is not Captain Cosmos, let him be.  Before the mentalist over there fries your mind,” she gestures to John.

Kal glances to John, and sighs.  He folds his arms, “Sorry about that, I just thought, well it is a long story,” he glances to Aris, and she sighs with resigned approval.  Kal takes a deep breath and speaks, “I am Kid Paragon, and Aris is Miracle Girl we are members of Teen Justice, from Earth, our Earth which is not this Earth.  I guess this does not make sense, but we need the help of Legacy, from what I have seen you have metahumans here on this world.  There is a powerful being named Overseer threatening our world, and we believe he may pose a threat to this one as well.  He was defeated back in our world about 17 years ago or something like that.  Captain Cosmos died in that battle, and well everyone thought Overseer and his army, Rapture, was dead, but well we were wrong in a big way.”

Aris nods, “I can validate him, if need be.”

Kal nodded, “So well we need Legacy’s help in tracking down two of his agents, Genocide and Red Witch.  Can you help us get in contact with Legacy?”


----------



## Samnell (Aug 28, 2003)

> Kiyana nods, I agree that they should not be able to do that, but I mean, since we work for the UN now, I mean do you think they will make us enforce this rule? Or law, I mean, what does that make us, I mean we are still the good guys right? I mean people should follow the law right?”




"Well the contract said I have to follow their rules... So I guess that one's decided for me" Mark shrugs uncomfortably. "But it's not like we're guns or something..."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Kelly nods her approval of the catering as she moves from table to table examining the offerings of food prepared by the Chefs, it was at least as good as the food she normally had, although her tastes on tour ran heavily to fast-food and chocolate, not very healthy, but certainly tasty. _With the way this whole place is going to be, it is probably going to be okay to eat what I want since I'll burn it off anyway, between my routine and the lessons and all. Surely they have a pool here too, so I defintely need to order some bikinis, I wonder about an actual gym though, maybe Charles knows from that whole, I am thinking computery thoughts thing, _she wonders idly as she decides to indulge herself a bit, taking a plate of fries, a chocolate shake, and a Cheese-burger, as well as a bottled water with her back to the table.

"Hey, do you know if they have a pool and a gym so I can keep up with my workouts?" the popstar asks her gaurd as she sits down and starts to eat. She nods at his comment about the food, despite the privelaged up-bringing and exquisite fare, she had turned out to have similair tastes. "I certainly could wish for some Smirnoff." she agreed, thinking about her European tour when she had first had it, well, had it legally at any rate, more often then not people were willing to bend the rules for her in that regard, hoping to get her sloshed, but not needing to rely on that in Europe was certainly refreshing, not to mention the fact that she didn't have to hide it.

When the Chinese boy smirked at her, Kelly winked back at him out of boredom, and put a finger to her lips. She looked over at Charles who was enjoying his food, "Hey, stay here for a minute, I see someone I'd like to talk to." With that, she stands and makes her way over to Paladin's table, and takes a seat.

"Your Paladin right? I caught you on the news, you did pretty good with the vultures, it was your first time with the media people right?" she asks the American teenager.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris notices the gesture made by Ryan, and looks to John, and then looks to Kal, “I think your scaring him Kal, he obviously is not Captain Cosmos, let him be. Before the mentalist over there fries your mind,” she gestures to John.
> 
> Kal glances to John, and sighs. He folds his arms, “Sorry about that, I just thought, well it is a long story,” he glances to Aris, and she sighs with resigned approval. Kal takes a deep breath and speaks, “I am Kid Paragon, and Aris is Miracle Girl we are members of Teen Justice, from Earth, our Earth which is not this Earth. I guess this does not make sense, but we need the help of Legacy, from what I have seen you have metahumans here on this world. There is a powerful being named Overseer threatening our world, and we believe he may pose a threat to this one as well. He was defeated back in our world about 17 years ago or something like that. Captain Cosmos died in that battle, and well everyone thought Overseer and his army, Rapture, was dead, but well we were wrong in a big way.”
> 
> ...



John looks at Ryan, and was going to do what was asked, until Aris noticed the plan.
Listening to the story, John says, "Legacy hasn't been formed yet, at least not all of it.  The UN has only selected a couple of members.  If you've come from another earth or dimension, I'm afraid you're a bit early."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

*Kelly*

*OOC:*_ Ack hard to read that text Shalimar _

Paladin looks up, “Call me Billy, and yes that was me, and my good buddy, Comet, but you can call him Ryan.  The guy that glows, he is a real great guy too, and I wasn’t by myself, but well the news tends to blow things up you understand I am sure,” he says casually to Kelly with his trademark grin and wink.

“By the way this is my girlfriend, Isabelle, and Jimmy, don’t mind him, he is just a jerk,” he gestures to the Chinese youth.

Jimmy shrugs, “Yeah, whatever, you’re that Kelly chick, not a big fan of the music, but your pretty hot, even in person.  Guess you’re an elite too, damn I guess we get all the luck.”

Isabelle just shrugs, “Yeah some more then others,” she says with a sigh, “I can’t believe they caught us Billy, oh well, screw them.”

Billy reaches out and holds her hand, “Just relax, I figure we can do our own thing, while everyone else is at the dance.  What are you going to do, Jimmy, I mean with Sarah and all?”

Jimmy shrugs, “I don’t know, it isn’t like we are married, tough break for her, they say she should pull through.  But it was getting kind of old anyways,” he turned to Kelly, “besides dad always told me to try new things.”

Billy just rolls his eyes, and laughs.

*Mark and James*

Kiyana nods, “I guess you are right, Mark,” she tries to cheer up, “I hope that the elites just do what they are supposed to do, and register.  I mean that is the right thing to do right?”

Mr. McCallister stands in the doorway, “That just depends on which side of the fence your on.  It is choice everyone has to make for themselves, to do the right thing, or what is expected you, or what you believe you have to do.  And no, not all of them are the same thing.”

*John, Ryan, Cassie, and Karen*

Aris turns to John, “No need for sarcasm, if you don’t believe us then say so.  I guess we have to do this by ourselves Kal, but thanks for your help.  I do appreciate it, any idea where to start.”

Kal shrugs, “You have me, this place is much different from our own time, I mean the Sahara is a desert, first off, I mean well this is all very new to me,” he turns back to Ryan, “man the resemblance is uncanny, your like the spitting image man, are you sure your not Captain Cosmos, I mean your secret would be safe with me if it was.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2003)

Cassie listens to their stories, nodding as they explain things. "That is why I haven't heard of this.. captain." she says quietly, going on. "I ..have done extensive reading on various elites, you could say I'm.. looking for connections to my own past. That also might explain why everyone is after you, if your... analog was pivotal in defeating this Overseer, you might possess some.. quality that makes you particularly useful in fighting him Ryan."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Kelly smiles at Paladin as he plays down his part in the thing at the mall, _so, he's cute and modest, wow, _she thinks, though her smile definitely fades a bit when he mentions that Isabelle is his girlfriend. _I'm much hotter then her anyway,_ she tells herself before giving the other girl a more thorough check out, the girl was certainly attractive and very much in shape, she could definitely see what Paladin saw in her, in fact, she was starting to feel attracted to her herself. Blushing slightly, she shook her head, trying to clear it off Neuro's lingering influence, feeling at once embaressed, ashamed, and turned on by the desire. Once she became aware enough that she became embaressed, the desire quickly faded away, as it often did, although it would be back, set off by something else Neuro would have liked.

"Hi," she said warmly to the girl, her feelings still slightly mixed on how she felt about the other girl. She quickly looks away, towards Jimmy. Smirking at his semi-backhanded compliment, she replies, "What, did you think I'd be ugly or something?" she shakes her head, smiling at the fact that no one else has noticed, or started gushing. "Yea, I can control the weather and everything." she informs the trio.

She listens politely to Billy's question about this Sarah girl, not really knowing, or caring what they are talking about. At least she knew that any desire she might feel for a boy was real, she thought as she listened to Jimmy's answer. "Daddy knows best sometimes." she replies solemnly before smirking at Jimmy. _The boy definitely is cute, _she thinks to herself_, not bothered by the fact that he is planning on dumping his girlfriend._


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2003)

Karen shrugs, "Oh, sorry about that ... Ryan. I didn't think it was that bad for a nickname actually."
She nods as John approaches, still listening carefully to and desperately trying to make sense of the conversation.
_So they're from another earth ... and they want the help of Legacy to save their world and possibly our own. Shao-Lin was right, these are very interesting times. Could this have something to do with this Sundering he was talking about?_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John, Ryan, Cassie, and Karen*
> 
> Aris turns to John, “No need for sarcasm, if you don’t believe us then say so.  I guess we have to do this by ourselves Kal, but thanks for your help.  I do appreciate it, any idea where to start.”
> 
> Kal shrugs, “You have me, this place is much different from our own time, I mean the Sahara is a desert, first off, I mean well this is all very new to me,” he turns back to Ryan, “man the resemblance is uncanny, your like the spitting image man, are you sure your not Captain Cosmos, I mean your secret would be safe with me if it was.”



John looks apologetic,"Sorry.  I wasn't trying to be sarcastic.  Just saying if you're looking for Legacy, it hasn't been formed yet.  But we still may be able to help, if you want."
John turns to Ryan and Cassandra, "Sarah's been taken to the hospital here at school.  I'm going to see how she's doing and see if there's anything I can do for her.  Let me know if you need me for anything.  I'll most likely either be at the hospital, the cafe, or in my room."
Waving to the others, "It was nice meeting all of you.  I'll see you around."
With that, he heads off to the hospital section, asking SARA for directions as necessary.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

*Kelly*

Jimmy catches the look and just smiles, and goes back to eating for a moment, "Yeah," he says offhandedly.  

Billy turns to Kelly, "Well welcome to the neighborhood, not a bad place.  The people here are great, well you know what I mean.  Just wish it was under better circumstances.  But I guess everyone is pretty upset about that whole Mexico City disaster."

Isabelle nods, "Yeah, probably that Adaba Adid guy, they say he is like worse then Pantheon."

Billy sighs, "We can't worry about that right now, all we are doing is pointing fingers," he reinforces the fact py putting his finger in her face playfully, she swats it, laughing.

Jimmy smirked, "If you ask me, someone else probably did it, a baseline, and figured everyone would think it is some kind of elite plot," he says offhandedly.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

"Well, I don't think Pantheon is actually that stupid, I mean yea, there are a few losers, but there are smart ones too, and they would have to know what would happen, I mean people were already talking about registration, but now they are talking about forced registration, I just don't think Pantheon would be this stupid, not unless they wanted people to hate us, and thats just stupid."  the popstar says, pretty much agreeing with Jimmy.

"Your probably right, but this is all sort of over my head." she adds, then gives Jimmy a considering look, "How would you like to show me around and everything? Since I am going to be living here, its probably best to know where I am going." she says hopefully.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> John looks apologetic,"Sorry.  I wasn't trying to be sarcastic.  Just saying if you're looking for Legacy, it hasn't been formed yet.  But we still may be able to help, if you want."
> John turns to Ryan and Cassandra, "Sarah's been taken to the hospital here at school.  I'm going to see how she's doing and see if there's anything I can do for her.  Let me know if you need me for anything.  I'll most likely either be at the hospital, the cafe, or in my room."
> Waving to the others, "It was nice meeting all of you.  I'll see you around."
> With that, he heads off to the hospital section, asking SARA for directions as necessary.




"It was nice to meet you too. I hope your friend is alright." Karen says as John heads off.
She turns back to Kal and Aris "You might want to talk to Shao-Lin, that cryptic kid from earlier, he was talking about this Sundering thing, right before you dropped in and he seems to know a lot about a lot of things if you manage to understand what he's saying."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Then gives Jimmy a considering look, "How would you like to show me around and everything? Since I am going to be living here, its probably best to know where I am going." she says hopefully.




Jimmy finishes his food, and dumps it in the trash, "Lets roll, these two are making me sick as it is," he glances over his shoulder, "Hey you see Zero, tell him that I am busy, peace."

Jimmy leads Kelly out into the hall, pass Tommy, and some girl with pale skin, blue hair, and red looking eyes.  They are talking as you pass, Jimmy turns to Kelly, "That was Tommy, and his little girl-bot Star, some kind of artificial intelligence thing.  Whatever..."

He takes her out to the yard, and then to the Gym, and the pool, and the garage.  He speaks about the school, talks to Kelly about stuff, and well of course flirts with her if he can.  Jimmy pauses in the Garden on the edge of the Preserve, "Yeah this place has it all, if your a freaking goon.  Screw that, so what about you, a big popstar and all, why come here, when you could cruising around the world in style?  I mean I am not complaining you add to the scenery, but if my dad didn't force me to come out here, I wouldn't be," he kicks a rock and it flies like a rocket knocking a tree over, "oops."

*John*

Sarah is hooked up to a machine and floats inside a cylinder with a clear liquid inside, she floats inside, and Dr. McTaggert stands outside, as  John enters he turns, "Hey John," she looks back up, "No real change since she got here, almost nil brain activity, but the rest of her vitals are positive.  If it was something psycic, then it may be outside my realm of knowledge, but maybe you may sense something that I can't."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

"Wait, your saying a 14 year old built a robot girl-friend?  How does he even know what parts go where?" she asks Jimmy, amusedly as they wallk past Tommy and Star, signaling Charles to leave her alone for a bit longer, although she is pretty sure he will follow her, discretely, or not so discretely depending on what he thinks of Jimmy.

She walks along with the 2nd year student smiling at his flirting, and flirting back, although all of the flirting she does is rather tame, the opposite of what the tabloids would have you think of her level of 'experience'. "Well, its kind of private, but I got in trouble, and Paragon made me promise to, and he got my father to go along with it, otherwise I'd still be on tour." she admits smiling ruefully, although her smile becomes genuine wheen he kicks the rock and accidentally destroys the tree.

"Now that I am here though, I might as well take advantage of it, you know? Like this new team or whatever, Legacy, I mean, I can probably get on it, with my connections, and it should really make people pay attention when I get out of here and get to go back to singing and all the rest of that stuff."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

*Kelly*

Jimmy shrugged, "Yeah I guess it is a big deal, but not for me, I got invited, but I turned them down.  Jimmy Li is nobodies monkey boy, I figure I can do better on my own, and I can make my own decisions, and no one, not my dad, not the UN, nobody is going to tell me what to do."

He turned around and leaned on the railing, "Like how I can see some elites taking offense at being registered, why should we have to to you know?  Screw that, not for me, when I leave this place, I'm getting that geek, Tommy to erase my files, and I am out of here."

*Karen*

Aris turned to Karen, "Maybe I will give him a chat, if he is as knowledgeable as you say he is.  And I mean we don't want to put you guys into any danger, both Genocide and Red Witch, are tough, and we don't want you getting hurt."

Kal smirked, "Basically this isn't a time for amateur heroics."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*Sarah is hooked up to a machine and floats inside a cylinder with a clear liquid inside, she floats inside, and Dr. McTaggert stands outside, as  John enters he turns, "Hey John," she looks back up, "No real change since she got here, almost nil brain activity, but the rest of her vitals are positive.  If it was something psycic, then it may be outside my realm of knowledge, but maybe you may sense something that I can't."



"Ok.  I'll give it a try."  John tries a bit of mentalism, trying to contact Sarah.  "Sarah, can you hear me?  Are you there?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Kelly sits up on the railing next to Jimmy, kicking her legs softly in the air. "I don't think it would be that easy for me to not be registered, I mean, the press knows I'm here, I had to say something, and saying your an elite isn't something you can just take back, especially when you blow up a Jag with a lightning bolt to show your not joking." she said smiling sheepishly. 

"But your right, its not right to make us register, I mean, unless all the Baselines have to, no one should have to, its only fair, and whats next? Making us where seperate colors? a draft? Once they have our names they can do anything they want." she sounds a bit enthusiastic about her point of view, although she does trail off and watch for Jimmy's reaction.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

*John*

_"Well hello boyo, it is me Chaos, yeah sorry about that whole mix-up at the mall, I figured she could handle a little bit of Eternal possession, but uh yeah, I guess not.  I almost picked you, but well you didn't have all the right ingredients, anyways, like I got a limited time here, you got a minute?  I mean this is like super major important, so don't shoot the messenger alright?"_ Chaos' mental voice replies to John, and even diminished it threatens to overhwelm his psyche, he can only wonder what it has done to Sarah...

*Kelly*

Jimmy glances to Kelly, "I understand, it isn't like any of us can just be normal, we are all in the spotlight, it is tough all over.  I mean don't get me wrong there are perks, but like this stuff just pisses me off."

He shrugs, "You know the funny thing is, guess who they are going to get to enforce the registration, other Elites.  I mean think about, who else can handle an elite but another elite.  It is going to be a big mess, things are going to get worse, before they get better.  But I mean we can't really worry about it, it is out of our hands."

Jimmy turned to Kelly, "Anyways, there is like this dance thing this Friday, lets go, you and me, I mean me and Sarah, we are kind of like done anyways.  Afterwards, the some of us, are hitting the lake, and going to have an after party.  I think we got plenty of stress and worry to drink about.  And Yoshi is bringing the refreshments, any requests?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*_"Well hello boyo, it is me Chaos, yeah sorry about that whole mix-up at the mall, I figured she could handle a little bit of Eternal possession, but uh yeah, I guess not.  I almost picked you, but well you didn't have all the right ingredients, anyways, like I got a limited time here, you got a minute?  I mean this is like super major important, so don't shoot the messenger alright?"_ Chaos' mental voice replies to John, and even diminished it threatens to overhwelm his psyche, he can only wonder what it has done to Sarah...



John strains against the power of Chaos' mind,"Aaahhh!  You again?!  Yeah, I got a minute.  Just don't hurt Sarah, ok."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 28, 2003)

Ryan sighed, shaking his head. "I believe you, strangely enough. This is...bizarre." _What's more bizarre is that I believe these two. How many unbelieveable things have happened today? I got a date, with Anika no less, Mexico City was completely destroyed, and now the man trying to kidnap me is revealed. Overseer, some guy from another parallel dimension who plans on invading this one. The psychic incident that occurred today was likely the time of the dimensional gateway or whatever where he sent through his agents Genocide and Red Witch. This is really weird._

"So, Kal and Aris, let me get this straight. You're elites at some kind of elite academy from a parallel Earth. Overseer is some big bad guy in your world, and the parallel Ryan, Captain Cosmo or something, stopped him. So now he is trying to invade this world, and he's sending in his goons Genocide and Red Witch to try and get me, because I'm the parallel Captain Cosmo and have kind of power that can stop him. So that's why he's been sending all these goons after me before this. The psychic incident of today occurred because of this dimensional breach, right? This is correct, right?"

"And now you're telling me I shouldn't help take this guy down? You think I've been sitting here, twiddling my thumbs and doing nothing? This is our world!" Ryan folds his arms, staring at Kal and Aris. "Now then, where do we start?"


----------



## Aenion (Aug 28, 2003)

Karen listens to Ryan's rather impassioned speech before adding "I'd like to help you guys in any way I can, like Ryan said it's not just your world that is in danger our world is too. Besides that other guy said that some members of Legacy have already been recruited, they might be able to help anyway, even if the team hasn't been officially formed."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark and James
> 
> Kiyana nods, “I guess you are right, Mark,” she tries to cheer up, “I hope that the elites just do what they are supposed to do, and register.  I mean that is the right thing to do right?”
> 
> ...




James looks back at Mr. McCallister and while he nods he is not sure about everything he is saying _he sure talks cryptic like every now and again?_ James then stands up and says "*Kiyana want go outside for a while? I just can't watch any more news about this... I have to clear my head, I mean I am just sick to my stomach about all of this... so much killing and death.*" James waits to see what she says, not sure if he wants to be alone or not right now with all his thoughts... but then again any time with her sure does make him feel better. "*Want to tag along Mark? Hey how was the trip to the mall? No problems I hope.*"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 28, 2003)

"Thanks," Charlotte says, taking a small sip of wine from the glass, finding a chair to sit upon and then resting in it.  Her legs cross almost automatically as she begins to make herself comfortable, sinking in the chair with the glass still in her hand.

"Everythings been fun so far, anything else on the agenda list?"  She says as she takes another sip of wine with an elegant sort of grace.

_I've never really had much wine before, but a glass doesn't seem like its too much..._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2003)

Kelly nods worriedly, she hadn't thought at all about who it was that was going to be enforcing the registration.  _Well, I wont do that to anyone, I'll just let them get away, _she thinks to herself unhappily.  "Hey, this'll make Pantheon much more populer among Elites, they're practically an army already, and if registration happens they'll get huge." she exclaims.

Kelly blushes at Jimmy's question, she had never actually gone to a school dance before, and despite the fact that she had wanted him to ask, she couldn't help but get a bit excited about it.  "I'd love to go with you to the dance, now don't laugh, but I've never actually been to a dance, so its a first for me." she says nodding and smiling excitedly.  "Hey, you don't think your friend could get Smirnoff Ice could he?  Its like my favorite."  She asks him, obliquely agreeing to go to the lake with Jimmy and his friends.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2003)

"I am curious.. is Ryan the only.. analog you've found on our world?" Cassie asks curious. "I mean. .. theoretically there could be another Overseer here as well.. if he's human.. and these others he sent over.. what sort of power are we looking at when we face them."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 29, 2003)

Anika is sitting cross-legged on her bed, trying to read a book, but her mind keeps wandering.  She throws the book closed and sighs, _"This isn't helping.  I need some air."_  She gets up and heads for the garden.  She eventually comes upon Jimmy sitting with a girl she doesn't recognize.  She didn't catch anything being said, but she notices the familiar way that they're acting.  She raises an eyebrow, and says, "Uh, hey, Jimmy," she says to him.  She nods to the other girl, "Hi." She looks back to Jimmy, "Hey, uh, have you heard how Sarah is doing?  I hope she's okay..."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 29, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James looks back at Mr. McCallister and while he nods he is not sure about everything he is saying _he sure talks cryptic like every now and again?_ James then stands up and says "*Kiyana want go outside for a while? I just can't watch any more news about this... I have to clear my head, I mean I am just sick to my stomach about all of this... so much killing and death.*" James waits to see what she says, not sure if he wants to be alone or not right now with all his thoughts... but then again any time with her sure does make him feel better. "*Want to tag along Mark? Hey how was the trip to the mall? No problems I hope.*"




"Sure. I don't feel a lot like taking a run anymore."

"The mall was a lot like last time, only we didn't actually have to hit anyone. Sarah collapsed, though and John was picking up some thoughts like someone was going to do something. We had to leave kind of fast, but I got some new clothes." Mark indicates his outfit. "And some stuff for the dance."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2003)

*Ryan, Cassie, and Karen*

Kal smiles, “Now that sounds like Captain Cosmos, and no we are not elite students, I am assuming you call what we call metahumans, elites.  As a matter of fact, I go to high school at Freedom City High, along with Aris, who is not really a metahuman, but an alien princess from the Solaran Empire, long story, too long to get into here.”

Aris replies to Karen, “Well we just didn’t want to put you guys into danger, I mean Genocide, is tough, and the Red Witch is a crafty master of the Dark Arts, so I wouldn’t want to mess with her, in any way shape or form.  But if you guys want to help, then I am not going to stop you,” she smiles.

Kal shivers, “I can only hope that Overseer has no analog on this world, he is an Eternal, well not officially but he was, he was many different things, and he is pure evil and power rolled up into one nigh unstoppable package.  We can only hope there is one of him, and we can only hope that we stop whatever scheme it is that he is cooking up.  And yes you are right, this breach between the dimensions is due to his work, I bet.”

Aris nods, “Genocide is a general in the army of Rapture, and one of Overseer’s best men, he won’t go down easy, he is extremely tough, extremely strong, and can manipulate plasma energy.  While the Red Witch, has the unlimited potential of the Black Soul Gem at her disposal.”

*James and Mark*

Kiyana nods, and follows James and Mark outside, she does not say much, holding James hand for comfort, she seems sullen and sad, the events of the day have been pretty hectic, all the way around.  But she manages a weak smile, and light conversation.

*Anika and Kelly*

Jimmy shrugs, “This is Kelly, and you’re that Norse God worshipping chick, Anika right?  As far as Sarah, she is still out or something, who knows she may pull through, I sure hope so,” he turned back to Kelly, “Yeah Smirnoff Ice sounds good, Yoshi can snag some for us, he is bring along Jack and the Captain for the trip as well.”

*John*

“Alright relax John, thus is the best I can do on short notice, I mean when the Eternal Council says, hey Chaos deliver this important message, you try and say no?  So like here I am, so what was I saying, hey man how was your day?  Oh man, this girl has some interesting thoughts, whoa!  Nice lets see, oooh, now that is interesting.  Oh wait, I had a message to deliver, alright, I guess I should make it fast.  Okay like Ryan, I promised to tell him something, okay, this Ryan is Ryan, but he isn’t Ryan.  Ryan is just a clone of a person from another reality named Captain Cosmos, well not so much a clone as he is the remaining essence of Captain Cosmos, understand?  He is like Version 2.0, the first one was a dismal failure, and unfortunately, well anyways… Ryan is a target, Overseer knows what he is, and he knows that there is a potential within Ryan that could be limitless, so yeah he may be gunning for his head.  Hey you writing this down, there will be a pop quiz later!”

Chaos pauses in his mental diatribe before continuing, “Now things are going to get worse before they get better.  So yeah whatever you do, keep Ryan away from Overseer and his goons, if they get Ryan, we go to the End Game, and things could be bad, if Overseer can tap into that Cosmic Energy, and use it for himself… you understand, okay got to go, Sarah may be out for a few more days.  Keep her company, I think she likes you, though I can’t see why, you are a L-O-S-E-R, he he he he,” the connection ends, with a mind jarring snap.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James and Mark
> 
> Kiyana nods, and follows James and Mark outside, she does not say much, holding James hand for comfort, she seems sullen and sad, the events of the day have been pretty hectic, all the way around.  But she manages a weak smile, and light conversation.
> *





James tries to talk about other things... like the dance and what it was like growing up in Russia with Kiyana. He makes light of his own past growing up in foster homes back in Montana, sweezing Kiyana's hand to give her support. If he sees the "new students" they might wander that way...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*
> “Alright relax John, thus is the best I can do on short notice, I mean when the Eternal Council says, hey Chaos deliver this important message, you try and say no?  So like here I am, so what was I saying, hey man how was your day?  Oh man, this girl has some interesting thoughts, whoa!  Nice lets see, oooh, now that is interesting.  Oh wait, I had a message to deliver, alright, I guess I should make it fast.  Okay like Ryan, I promised to tell him something, okay, this Ryan is Ryan, but he isn’t Ryan.  Ryan is just a clone of a person from another reality named Captain Cosmos, well not so much a clone as he is the remaining essence of Captain Cosmos, understand?  He is like Version 2.0, the first one was a dismal failure, and unfortunately, well anyways… Ryan is a target, Overseer knows what he is, and he knows that there is a potential within Ryan that could be limitless, so yeah he may be gunning for his head.  Hey you writing this down, there will be a pop quiz later!”
> 
> Chaos pauses in his mental diatribe before continuing, “Now things are going to get worse before they get better.  So yeah whatever you do, keep Ryan away from Overseer and his goons, if they get Ryan, we go to the End Game, and things could be bad, if Overseer can tap into that Cosmic Energy, and use it for himself… you understand, okay got to go, Sarah may be out for a few more days.  Keep her company, I think she likes you, though I can’t see why, you are a L-O-S-E-R, he he he he,” the connection ends, with a mind jarring snap.



John listens carefully and when the contact is broken, shakes the cobwebs from his mind.  He then looks around quickly and finds a notepad and pencil.  He wirtes down everything he can remember to tell his friends later.  _Ryan....clone...another reality...version 2.0...first version aka Capt. Cosmos dismal failure...Overseer...Eternal Council...Ryan, limitless potential...keep Ryan away from Overseer and goons...Overseer must not be allowed to tap into Ryan's power._
"There, that ought to do it.  I'll be back, Dr. McTaggert.  I have something to tell my friends and Ju Min.  I think Sarah is going to be ok, but she still may be out for a few more days.  Let me know if there's anything else I can do, or if Sarah gets any worse." 
With notepad and pencil in hand, John heads off to find Ju Min, asking SARA for her location if necessary.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 29, 2003)

"Hi Anika, I'm a new student here.  Is what he said about you and the Norse gods true?  I think thats pretty cool." the popstar says to the other female elite, smiling genuinely.  _Hey, this is pretty cool, no one is like flipping out and crowding me yet, and even Karen chilled out.  I know I haven't even met very many of the students, but if this keeps up, this place could actually be fun, more then fun,_ she thinks, her smile widening as she looks at Jimmy.

"You really have to introduce me to evryone, I mean, I don't know any of the people your talking about, like Yoshi, or who this Sarah is, I mean everyone sounds so worried about her, is she ok?" she asks the Asian boy, still a bit confused about whether the captain was a drink or a person, not having actually had mch real alcohol outside of wine and maybe a few brand name beers which she hadn't liked at all.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Arafina and the rest of the girls drink as well and relax, "No real plan, really, maybe there is something good on on the Virtua Net?"

Lisa shrugs, and taps a monitor, which brings up the Mexico City Disaster, and the recent Press Conference.  The girls just blink, in awe not even sure what to say.  Arafina breaks the silence, "Oh my god..."

*John*

Jun Min is in her office, studying, well trying to study, or make a lesson plan, or maybe she is just trying to keep all the thoughts of the crazy day out of her head.  She looks up as John enters, "Oh hey John," she removes her glasses, "come on in," the door closes behind him, "could I help you?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*
> Jun Min is in her office, studying, well trying to study, or make a lesson plan, or maybe she is just trying to keep all the thoughts of the crazy day out of her head.  She looks up as John enters, "Oh hey John," she removes her glasses, "come on in," the door closes behind him, "could I help you?"



John sits down in one of the chairs across the desk from Ju Min, "Yeah.  I just made contact with Sarah when I was over in the hospital wing.  I went to see how she was doing and Dr. McTaggert asked if there was anything I could do since our powers were similar.  I made contact with her mind, but it wasn't her mind.  She was possessed by that Chaos kid who attacked us in the VR room.  He had a message for us..."
John looks over his notes, making sure not to skip anything while he tells Ju Min the whole of what happened.
"...keep Ryan away from Overseer and his goons or it'll be very bad for everyone.  That must be why people have been trying to kidnap Ryan since he showed up here.  What should we do?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Yeah, yeah, I get the idea, they're pretty tough. But unless you just want to sit here and hope someone else intervenes, you can't just sit here and wait for the Overseer to complete his plans. So what are we going to do?" _Do they think we're incompetent or what? Heck, we've probably had way more combat experience than they have. These two are weird. I wonder if the ruby girl should be listening to all of this. Can we really trust her?_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 29, 2003)

Charlotte was taking a sip of wine when the screen turned on, she suddenly spits part of it out as her mouth opens, gaping.  "That's...that's...not right, all those people..."

She became speechless, looking at the monitor was both awe and terror.

_Just great, is this some kind of omen telling me that going to the academy was a bad idea?_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2003)

Cassie stands by listening to the coverstaion and when it comes to a closing point says to Ryan. "Unless you want to talk more Ryan I will be heading back to my room."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy shrugs, “This is Kelly, and you’re that Norse God worshipping chick, Anika right?  As far as Sarah, she is still out or something, who knows she may pull through, I sure hope so,”




Anika frowns a bit, thinking, _"Yeah, and you're that smug, egotisitical prick, Jimmy...grrr.  What does Sarah see in this jerk?"_



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hi Anika, I'm a new student here.  Is what he said about you and the Norse gods true?  I think thats pretty cool." the popstar says to the other female elite, smiling genuinely.  _Hey, this is pretty cool, no one is like flipping out and crowding me yet, and even Karen chilled out.  I know I haven't even met very many of the students, but if this keeps up, this place could actually be fun, more then fun,_ she thinks, her smile widening as she looks at Jimmy.




Uh, thanks," Aniks responds with a polite smile, thinking, _"She thinks my religion is cool?  Ah, simmer down, she's just trying to be nice...hey..."_  She looks at her kinda funny, saying, "Do I know you?  You look familiar, did you go to school in Barcalona?"



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You really have to introduce me to evryone, I mean, I don't know any of the people your talking about, like Yoshi, or who this Sarah is, I mean everyone sounds so worried about her, is she ok?" she asks the Asian boy, still a bit confused about whether the captain was a drink or a person, not having actually had mch real alcohol outside of wine and maybe a few brand name beers which she hadn't liked at all.




"No one really knows what happened to her.  We were at the mall, and something happened to her.  She's a psychic, something happened to her mind, I think.  It was horrible, she was glowing and convul..." Anika stops, looking apologetically towards Jimmy.  Uh, yeah, I hope she's going to be okay."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2003)

> She looks at her kinda funny, saying, "Do I know you? You look familiar, did you go to school in Barcalona?"




Kelly smiles at Anika's question, not knowing whether to be relieved that she wasn't going gaga over her famousness or upset over the fact that she hadn't recognized her at all.  _Must not read Teen People much,_ she thought to herself.

"No, I didn't go to school in Spain, I actually had private tutors, though I don't think its from any school that you know me.  You may have heard of my last CD, Alone, its ranked 5 on the charts right now."  she tells the Nordic Elite, having named a cd that had recently jumped up the charts, more due to the fact of her announcement as an elite.  She wasn't as popular as Sakura Red, but she was up there.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly smiles at Anika's question, not knowing whether to be relieved that she wasn't going gaga over her famousness or upset over the fact that she hadn't recognized her at all.  _Must not read Teen People much,_ she thought to herself.
> 
> "No, I didn't go to school in Spain, I actually had private tutors, though I don't think its from any school that you know me.  You may have heard of my last CD, Alone, its ranked 5 on the charts right now."  she tells the Nordic Elite, having named a cd that had recently jumped up the charts, more due to the fact of her announcement as an elite.  She wasn't as popular as Sakura Red, but she was up there.




"CD?  Oh, yeah, Kelly...Mitchell, right?" Anika responds, blushing a bit when she realizes she had trouble recognizing someone as popular as Kelly.  "Sorry, I'm not that big into music.  I'd barely recognize the ghost of Elvis if it was haunting me," she says with a grin.  "I'm pretty new here, too.  Only been here a few days.  So who'd you cheese off to get Jimmy as your guide?" she says, flashing a disdainful smirk towards Jimmy.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2003)

Kelly nods when Anika guesses her last name correctly.

"Thats ok. I don't really mind, people making a big deal out of it gets really old, really fast.  Luckily no one around here actually seems to care, well except for Tommy.  He told me I was like triple cool when he asked me to the dance."  she says smirking at the idea.  Her smirk fades at Anika's disparraging of Jimmy,

"I didn't know he was the consolation prize, he's been nothing but wonderful to me, he is even taking me to the dance." she happily informs the other elite girl.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James tries to talk about other things... like the dance and what it was like growing up in Russia with Kiyana. He makes light of his own past growing up in foster homes back in Montana, sweezing Kiyana's hand to give her support. If he sees the "new students" they might wander that way...




Mark takes a polite interest in Kiyana's and James's pasts, but maintains an awkward silence about his own.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I didn't know he was the consolation prize, he's been nothing but wonderful to me, he is even taking me to the dance." she happily informs the other elite girl.




"Taking _you_ to the dance?" Anika asks increduously.  She turns to Jimmy, looking none too happy.  "Your girlfriend is lying in a hospital bed, so you just toss her away like a sock with a hole in it?  Or are you just trying to lucky at the dance and lie to her about it later?  You pig.  I told her she could do better than you, but for some demented reason, she actually likes you."  She turns back to Kelly.  "Yeah, I'm sure he's been 'wonderful'.  That's the only way he'll get what he wants before he tosses you aside, too."  She flashes Jimmy with a glare before turning and walkling away.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Taking _you_ to the dance?" Anika asks increduously. She turns to Jimmy, looking none too happy. "Your girlfriend is lying in a hospital bed, so you just toss her away like a sock with a hole in it? Or are you just trying to get lucky at the dance and lie to her about it later? You pig. I told her she could do better than you, but for some demented reason, she actually likes you." She turns back to Kelly. "Yeah, I'm sure he's been 'wonderful'. That's the only way he'll get what he wants before he tosses you aside, too." She flashes Jimmy with a glare before turning and walkling away.




Kelly blinks at the vehemance of blonde girls statement, she hadn't thought it was that big of a deal, _Jimmy did say it was falling apart for awhile, hadn't he?  Its not like I actually care what they think, but they might all start to hate me.  Well people hate me now for flashing too much skin or whatever nonsense it is now, but I've never had to live with them before,_ she thought, confused about what to do.  It was obvious that everyone liked this Sarah girl, and just as obvious people didn't seem to like Jimmy.  6 months ago there wouldn't have been any hesitation or problems for her to work through, she was rather self-centered and would have done as she liked whatever others had thought, after what had happened to her, she mellowed somewhat and promised herself to be a better person, despite how often she forgot about the promise, she actually did try, _and what Jimmy did to her wasn't nice at all if what Anika said was true._

"Hey Anika, wait up," she called out, walking after the other girl, watching Jimmy as she leaves.  she almost runs to catch up to the other girl, Once out of Jimmy's earshot she asks the other girl, "Hey, is that actually true?  She's like in a coma or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 30, 2003)

*Anika and Kelly*

Jimmy fumes for a minute and follows clenching his fists, he breathes deeply, and sighs, moving rather fast for his size, he stands in front of Anika.  Jimmy scowls, “Alright you got me, you think I am a prick, fine with me, I didn’t come to this school to make any friends.”

Jimmy loomed over Anika for a moment with menace before he relaxes, “Sure I don’t like Anika being in a coma anymore then you do, but you don’t know anything about us, or me.  We had some good times, we had some bad times, but it isn’t like we are going to be together forever, we are young stuff happens, and when it is over, lets move on.  What you never been in a relationship before?”

Jimmy shakes his head, “That does not mean I am worried about her, but stuff happens.  I never said I was prince charming, but I think even you can understand if it isn’t working why fake it?”

*John*

“Well I think you need to find Ryan, and pass this on to him, as soon as possible, this affects him most of all it seems, but before we do that,” she seems to be trying to think through this all, “how do we know we can trust this information, I mean what do we really know about him?  It just raises so many questions…”

*Ryan, Cassie, and Karen*

Kal nods, “If you want to help, then lets do it, I mean a man of your caliber, we could definitely use,” he says to Ryan with stark reverence.

Aris rolls her eyes, “Kal he isn’t Captain Cosmos, he is just a young metahuman just like us with powers like Captain Cosmos, so just relax.  Sorry about that Ryan, Kal suffers from some hero worship.”

*Charlotte*

Arafina shakes her head, “That is just wrong, I mean what in the hell, what is next blowing up whole countries!  This sounds like something those Pantheon monsters would do, this sounds like their work.  Those bastards, I hate them, they make us elites look bad.”

Lisa sighs, “Now they want to force us all to register, well not like it is a big stretch for us, we work for the school, they already know about us, this really sucks!”

Yoko takes a seat, “I just hope that Justice Elite goes out and kicks some Pantheon butt!”

*Mark and James*

Kiyana turns to Mark, “So where did you grow up at Mark, I am curious, unless I missed it you don’t about where you came from much, I mean since you are the leader of Legacy, everyone is going to want to know everything about you, I don’t know if I could handle that…”


----------



## Agamon (Aug 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Hey Anika, wait up," she called out, walking after the other girl, watching Jimmy as she leaves.  she almost runs to catch up to the other girl, Once out of Jimmy's earshot she asks the other girl, "Hey, is that actually true?  She's like in a coma or something?"




Anika responds without slowing down or looking at Kelly, "I dunno what's happnened to her, but yeah, last I've seen of her she was unconscious.  John said her brain activity was weak, she didn't look good at all."  She stops and sighs, looking at Kelly, "Look, I'm sorry, I'm not mad at you.  If you want to go to the dance with Jimmy, he's obviously available now.  Let him deal with Sarah, I'm sure what I just gave him isn't nearly half as bad as what he's going to get from her." 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy fumes for a minute and follows clenching his fists, he breathes deeply, and sighs, moving rather fast for his size, he stands in front of Anika.  Jimmy scowls, “Alright you got me, you think I am a prick, fine with me, I didn’t come to this school to make any friends.”
> 
> Jimmy loomed over Anika for a moment with menace before he relaxes, “Sure I don’t like Anika being in a coma anymore then you do, but you don’t know anything about us, or me.  We had some good times, we had some bad times, but it isn’t like we are going to be together forever, we are young stuff happens, and when it is over, lets move on.  What you never been in a relationship before?”
> 
> Jimmy shakes his head, “That does not mean I am worried about her, but stuff happens.  I never said I was prince charming, but I think even you can understand if it isn’t working why fake it?”




Anika rolls her eyes, looking up at Jimmy and getting even more upset, "Oh, brother, you think I even care if you two break up?  Try rubbing those two lonely brain cells together in that head of yours to see if you can understand this.  You're doing it behind her back while she lies in a freakin' hospital bed, you insensitive jerk.  She obviously likes John, but she's blowing him off to be with you.  She treats you with some respect and you treat her like a week-old hunk of stale bread.  Yeah, you're a prick."  She tries to move around Jimmy, having had enough of looking at him, let alone talking to him.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Kelly*
> *Mark and James*
> 
> Kiyana turns to Mark, “So where did you grow up at Mark, I am curious, unless I missed it you don’t about where you came from much, I mean since you are the leader of Legacy, everyone is going to want to know everything about you, I don’t know if I could handle that…”




"Uh, California. San Francisco mostly." Mark answers. "I moved around some."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika responds without slowing down or looking at Kelly, "I dunno what's happnened to her, but yeah, last I've seen of her she was unconscious. John said her brain activity was weak, she didn't look good at all." She stops and sighs, looking at Kelly, "Look, I'm sorry, I'm not mad at you. If you want to go to the dance with Jimmy, he's obviously available now. Let him deal with Sarah, I'm sure what I just gave him isn't nearly half as bad as what he's going to get from her."





Kelly appears to be understandably upset with the whole fiasco, she had been at the institute no more than a few hours, and already she had almost died 2 twice on the way to the school, and been caught up in the student melo-drama almost instantly, by agreeing to go out with a guy who seemed really nice.  She wanted to scream, or yell, or blast something, it was all so confusing, she had the feeling she would need a score card to understand all the relationships that were going on and she might accidentally blunder into.

She certainly didn't want to go the dance with someone who would do that to his girl-friend, but on the other he had said they were breaking up.  _There is just something about him, _the popstar thinks to herself looking over Jimmy as she waits for his reaction to Anika's outburst,_ I don't know what it is, but its there, I want to like him, but I don't know why, its not like hes the cutest guy I have everseen or anything, hey, thats it, he reminds me of someone, but who?_  she wonders, going through a mental list of guys she knew that acted like that,_ Must be HIM, don't know anyone else that is actually such a jerk, I mean they both have that bad boy thing going on, Jimmy and Neuro,_ she thinks with a shudder,feeling repulsed and weirded out.

"I don't want to do that to another girl being so new here and all, maybe if you talk to her about it before the dance, and she really is interested in this she wont have a problem with it."   she told Jimmy, wondering if it was wrong to hope that this Sarah girl, whoever she was, didn't get better til after the dance.  "Hey, maybe if you go visit her she'll wake up and the two of you can talk, and Anika will consent to be more tour guide and introduce me to everyone, I mean you really should be at the hospital with her if she is that bad off."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*
> “Well I think you need to find Ryan, and pass this on to him, as soon as possible, this affects him most of all it seems, but before we do that,” she seems to be trying to think through this all, “how do we know we can trust this information, I mean what do we really know about him?  It just raises so many questions…”



"Yeah, I know what you mean.  But which do you think is better, just ignoring the advice in case it's a lie and letting Ryan get taken by this Overseer?  Or erring on the side of caution and trying to keep him out of the Overseer's hands so the world doesn't end.  I'm thinking better safe than sorry.  But I agree, the only other encounter we've had with Chaos was him screwing with us."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2003)

*Anika and Kelly*

“Whatever,” he says to Anika, “if she wants to date that wimp then go ahead, I am not stopping her.  And I have seen her, she is floating in some kind of liquid dead to the world, she isn’t waking up any time soon.”

He stepped aside for Anika to pass, “But you shouldn’t be sticking your nose in other people’s business, because I sure as hell don’t worry about what you are doing.  But then again your some self-righteous chick, who thinks whatever they do, is right, right?  If you didn’t care that we are breaking up, then why the big show, why do you care so much?  Why don’t you just get a life, or go hang around your little glow boy, maybe if you were getting some you wouldn’t be worrying about other people?”

Jimmy walks off, “Hey see yah, you want to still go let me know, if not whatever…” he says to Kelly.

*Mark and James*

Kiyana smiles, “San Francisco how is it there, I have heard of it, but never been, is it a great city, what about that big bridge, is that cool?  How your parents feel about you making the team?”

*John*

Jun Min nods, “Alright that makes sense, tell him, and let Ryan decide for himself.  That would be the best thing after all, we shouldn’t take anything at face value, a lot of strange stuff is happening, or has been happening around here.  We can’t be too careful.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 31, 2003)

"Yeah, Pantheon do that..."  Charlotte says aloud, _If they would impersonate my parents, this wouldn't be much of a stretch for them..._  An inner anger boils inside her, _For over a dozen years every word spoken to me, every single action-has been a lie, all from them-I suppose they would want me to have participated in that sick event had I joined them_

Physically, she looks sick for a bit and her pupil's disappear, her eyes turning to a bright red in the light, temporarily.  Hoping no one saw, she says, "I'm not feeling so well, and, with the bombing, perhaps we should go back to school for the moment?

If anyone noticed her, she tries to brush things off, "Just a side effect of my, um, mutation.  Sorry if it scared you-I was scared at first when I saw it happen to me in the mirror."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2003)

"Well then.. Ryan.. if you want to talk more.. I'll be in my room." smiles "I'm a .. what is the term.. 3rd wheel?" nods to the others. "I do want you to understand this Ryan.. it's not the glow or powers that pushes people away." pats his arm and heads back to her room


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well then.. Ryan.. if you want to talk more.. I'll be in my room." smiles "I'm a .. what is the term.. 3rd wheel?" nods to the others. "I do want you to understand this Ryan.. it's not the glow or powers that pushes people away." pats his arm and heads back to her room



 Kal glances to Cassie, "A 3rd Wheel?  I don't quite understand, oh well I guess you mean that you don't want to get involved, which is cool.  I wouldn't want you to get hurt or anything."

Aris nodded, "Well Ryan, you and Karen so far seem like you want to help, any ideas where to start you know this world better then we do."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Kelly*
> 
> “Whatever,” he says to Anika, “if she wants to date that wimp then go ahead, I am not stopping her.  And I have seen her, she is floating in some kind of liquid dead to the world, she isn’t waking up any time soon.”
> 
> He stepped aside for Anika to pass, “But you shouldn’t be sticking your nose in other people’s business, because I sure as hell don’t worry about what you are doing.  But then again your some self-righteous chick, who thinks whatever they do, is right, right?  If you didn’t care that we are breaking up, then why the big show, why do you care so much?  Why don’t you just get a life, or go hang around your little glow boy, maybe if you were getting some you wouldn’t be worrying about other people?”



Anika glances back smiling, "You're a real piece of work, aren't you?  I'm trying to stick up for a friend and you're coming back with insults.  I should expect as much, though.", she says, shaking her head as she leaves the garden (with Kelly, assuming she follows).

Before entering the building she sees Ryan with some other people she doesn't know, and Cassie walking away from them.  _"Hey, maybe they finally talked,"_ she thinks.  She says to Kelly, "That glowing guy is Ryan, my date for the dance.  As for the others, your guess is as good as mine," she says, smiling, thoughts of Jimmy already faded from her mind.  "I'm new here, too."  She approaches the group and says, "Hey, Ryan.  This is Kelly.  Who are your friends?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika glances back smiling, "You're a real piece of work, aren't you? I'm trying to stick up for a friend and you're coming back with insults. I should expect as much, though.", she says, shaking her head as she leaves the garden (with Kelly, assuming she follows).
> 
> Before entering the building she sees Ryan with some other people she doesn't know, and Cassie walking away from them. _"Hey, maybe they finally talked,"_ she thinks. She says to Kelly, "That glowing guy is Ryan, my date for the dance. As for the others, your guess is as good as mine," she says, smiling, thoughts of Jimmy already faded from her mind. "I'm new here, too." She approaches the group and says, "Hey, Ryan. This is Kelly. Who are your friends?"




Kelly waves goodbye to Jimmy before continuing on with Anika into the building, giving an exasperated sigh when Anika points out her date to the dance.  "I'm glad you warned me, I wouldn't have wanted to go to the dance with someone that would do that to his girlfriend, although that leaves me going with Tommy if all the other guys here have dates." she tells the other girl smiling a resigned smile.

"Hi Ryan, its nice to meet you, and this is Kal and Aris, they told me they were new students here too.  I met them when My Aerodyne crashed on the way here."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2003)

Karen watches Cassie go, thinking to herself _Why would she feel like a third wheel?_
At the question what to do first she shrugs, "We could start by finding some more of the students here to help us out, if Genocide and the Red Witch are as powerful as you say, we might need all the help we can get. Or we could first talk to Shao-Lin and try to find out what he knows."
When Kelly and Anika approach she says "Oh hi Kelly, did you find your room and all?"Turning towards Anika she adds "Hi, I'm Ruby."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 31, 2003)

Ryan smiles at the approaching pair, still somewhat confused from Cassandra's departure. _Thanks for the advice; I'll try to keep it in mind. Still, *you* don't glow like a freak._

_How much should I tell them? Can I trust this Kelly person...wait...I think I've seen her before. When?_ "Uh...hello. As Kelly said, this is Kal and Aris. And Kal, I'm not who you think I am, so stop treating me that way please. Anika, uh...Kelly..."_what the hell_"...Kal and Aris aren't exactly from around here. "

"They're from some kind of parallel dimension." _I sound like such an idiot._ "Some guy on their world named Overseer once tried to conquer the entire world, and was stopped by a guy called Captain Cosmo. According to Kal," he says, gesturing, "I look just like this Captain guy. So now Overseer is trying to conquer this world, and I'm somehow crucial for his plans, I don't know how. The incident at the mall and with other mentalists was caused by some kind of dimensional shift of his two agents, an evil lizard guy called Genocide and someone called Red Witch who gets magical powers from some kind of rock. I know this sounds hard to believe, but...well..."

"So you have no idea what to do? You guys came here without a clue, or was it an accident or what? Great..." Ryan puts his head in his hands, then continues. "Well, there is Mexico City, but that is kind of being handled already by the JEB." _That's real comforting._ 

"We think we know that Overseer wants me for some reason, so it's likely Genocide and Red Witch will try and get me. No sense in making it easy for them by leaving this area, which is pretty secure. Wait...Anika, could you use a spell to find Red Witch or Genocide. If we could find them, it'd be great."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2003)

*In the Yard*

Kal replied, "Well it was kind of an accident when we slipped through, who is JEB?" he seems curious, "and if Anika here has spells, lets use them, maybe she could help us!  I mean what better way to counter the dark magic of the Red Witch, then with Anika's magic."

Aris rolled her eyes, "You can be so simple sometimes," she sighed, "What happened to Mexico City?  And yes I do agree with Kal, this is your world, we will follow your lead, but if you say this place is pretty secure, then we should lay low till we figure a plan of action.  I wish Cantrip was here, he was like super cool with that whole magic thing!"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

Anika blinks a couple times as Ryan describes the situation.  _"Times like these, I wish I was a baseline,"_ she thinks.

"A spell to find someone...um, I don't know one off-hand.  I might have to consult my books..." she says, half-hearrtedly, knowing that's not what they wanted to hear.  Hearing Aris mention the Cantrip person hurt her even more.  "Mexico City was...destroyed," she says, now throughly depressed again.  "Wait, this guy's name is Genocide?  What does he do?"


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2003)

"Hey, does that mean we get to beat up on that Genocide-lizardy-whatever-the-hell-it-it-thingy?  I am soo going to have his hide for a suitcase, considering as how he destroyed my Aerodyne and all of my luggage." the popstar say excitedly, assuming that it was in fact Genocide that had shot down the Aerodyne, and not Kal and Aris.  "Not to mention my pilot." she mutters angrily.

Kelly looks startled for a moment, realizing that she had never actually checked in with the headmaster, or even spoken to a single teacher,_ maybe I should do that now, and maybe tell them about all of this, I mean, we should tell someone, or they are going to be so pissed if we all just take off, but it can't be anyone who is so strict that they wouldn't let us go after them, I wonder if Anika knows any of the teachers that are like that, I mean she said she was new here too, maybe Ryan might._

"Maybe we should like tell a teacher about this, I mean, I bet they'll get pretty pissy if we all just leave whenever we feel like it.  Does anyone know a teacher that wouldn't just ell us we aren't allowed to go if we told them?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 31, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks startled for a moment, realizing that she had never actually checked in with the headmaster, or even spoken to a single teacher,_ maybe I should do that now, and maybe tell them about all of this, I mean, we should tell someone, or they are going to be so pissed if we all just take off, but it can't be anyone who is so strict that they wouldn't let us go after them, I wonder if Anika knows any of the teachers that are like that, I mean she said she was new here too, maybe Ryan might._
> 
> "Maybe we should like tell a teacher about this, I mean, I bet they'll get pretty pissy if we all just leave whenever we feel like it.  Does anyone know a teacher that wouldn't just ell us we aren't allowed to go if we told them?"




"Well, I don't think any of the teachers will just let us go off wherever, but personally, I think we should tell Jun Min.  But I'm pretty sure it'll be Dr. Hudabo who decides if we can go or not." Anika says.  "I guess it depends where we're going..."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Well, I don't think any of the teachers will just let us go off wherever, but personally, I think we should tell Jun Min. But I'm pretty sure it'll be Dr. Hudabo who decides if we can go or not." Anika says. "I guess it depends where we're going..."




"Well, lets go talk to her then, but aren't they like wanting to find out who to put on Legacy?  If we pull this off, they might just put all of us on it, I mean, beating up the bad guys is what the Justice Eltite does." Kelly starts off back the way she and Anika had come before turning abruptly, "You wouldn't want to show me the way to this Jun Min's office would you.  I can probably convince her, to let us go after him, I mean he is like a super-powered murderer afterall, we wouldn't want those type people running around would we?"  she asks the sorceress.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Kelly*
> *Mark and James*
> 
> Kiyana smiles, “San Francisco how is it there, I have heard of it, but never been, is it a great city, what about that big bridge, is that cool?  How your parents feel about you making the team?”




"The bridge is cool. It's big and red," Mark shrugged. "I don't know what my parents would think. They're dead."

EDIT: Fixed the tags.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2003)

*The Yard*

Kal nods, “Well so you are saying you can’t do that, basically?” speaking to Anika, “That kind of sucks.”

Aris shakes her head, “It isn’t like she does this for a living Kal, go easy on her, anyways, we can always resort to basic detective work, although, that isn’t my or your area of expertise.  As much as I hate to admit it, Danger Girl was really good at that kind of stuff.”

Kal nods, “And hot too,” causing Aris to glare at Kal.

“Hey just saying what everyone wants to here,” he shrugs, “your cute too, in your own way, princess.”

“Hmmph,” she folds her arms, “anyways, lets talk to this Jun Min or Dr. Hudabo, wait a second did you say that Mexico City was destroyed?”

Kal nods, “Yeah she did, man, this place is about as crazy as back home,” he replies.

Aris nods, “Okay, as far as Genocide is concerned, Mexico City is too far, he couldn’t be involved with that, but as far as what he does, he kills people, and does whatever Overseer needs him to do.  If that answers your question, facing him directly, is not something I look forward to doing again.  I mean I admire your enthusiasm Kelly, but he outclasses you, big time.  We are going to have to play smart.”

Kal thinks, “Yeah.”

“I said play it smart, that excludes you Kal,” she adds with a sly grin.

*Mark and James*

Kiyana looks apologetic, “I am so sorry, I did not mean to, I mean, I am sorry Mark.  You must have had it hard, yes?  You have come so far, I am sure they would be proud right?”


----------



## Samnell (Sep 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana looks apologetic, “I am so sorry, I did not mean to, I mean, I am sorry Mark.  You must have had it hard, yes?  You have come so far, I am sure they would be proud right?”




Mark shuffled uncomfortably, "Well kind of..._Has Tommy been talking? If he has I'll strangle him. Just because he doesn't care..._"I don't know. I never knew 'em. _Well that was a little defensive._ Mark winced and continued at a more normal pace. "They died before I was one, so I guess it's not like I had anything to remember to miss. I don't have any relatives or anything so I don't know any stories about them."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Arafina shrugs, "Don't worry about we have some real freaks on campus, the glowing kid, the plant girl, hell I can change my shape with a thought, so I am not exactly normal."

Lisa shrugs, "I think the glowing guy is cute, he is Ryan right?"

Yoko smirks, "You would, you thought that Zero guy was cute too," she grins.

Lisa sighs, "Whatever, that was like so last month," she jokes.

Arafina turns back to Charlotte, "You don't have to be self-conscious around us, we are like you, right?"

*James and Mark*

Kiyana nods, and smiles weakly, "Well I am sorry, I didn't know, I was just curious.  You seem like such a great guy, I am really glad everything worked out for you!"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 1, 2003)

"I'm all for playing it smart, and yeah, that starts with letting the instructors know what's going on.  These creeps sound pretty tough, we don't want to blindly go after them, they might even be expecting that.  If they got the drop on us, they might get Ryan...and we're not going to let that happen," Anika says, grinning at Ryan.  "Let's go find Jun Min, she's not much older than us, but I think I see why she's an instructor here," she adds, turning to head to the building.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Okay, we see Jun Min. Maybe we should also see Mr. McCallister. He was a guy on the Justice Elite, which is an elite team that works for the UN. He knows how to get things done." _Not like Jun Min. She's only two years older than me._ "Wait a minute. You said that Genocide didn't have anything to do with Mexico City. Then who the heck did?" _Could it have been Pantheon? Or maybe some group that wants to make all of the other elites look bad? If that's true, they certainly accomplished their mission. The Elite Registration Act will definitely be passed now._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Charlotte*
> *James and Mark*
> 
> Kiyana nods, and smiles weakly, "Well I am sorry, I didn't know, I was just curious.  You seem like such a great guy, I am really glad everything worked out for you!"




Mark shrugs awkwardly.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 2, 2003)

Anika looks a Ryan.  "I dunno, but I wouldn't put it past Pantheon do something like that," she says, "Except isn't there a good chance that elites died in that explosion?  It doesn't seem to really fit their M.O."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 2, 2003)

"I guess..."  Charlotte says, unconsciously pushing her hair back, "I mean, sure, why not."

"I have an idea, Arafina, come over here for a second."  Charlotte motions over to the side.

She puts her hand over her mouth and whispers into the shapeshifter's ear, "Since I'm new and most of the guys are probably taken anyways, and you don't have anyone to go to the dance with...well, would you want to go to the dance with me?  As friends, of course, but it'l still be fun."

She says giving a small, reassuring smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks a Ryan. "I dunno, but I wouldn't put it past Pantheon do something like that," she says, "Except isn't there a good chance that elites died in that explosion? It doesn't seem to really fit their M.O."



"There are some jerks in Pantheon, but they wouldn't do this, they know better, I mean, its like they aren't stupid, they wouldn't do anything that would get all of us elites in trouble. It was probably some stupid baseline fanatic who wanted to get the registration law passed." Kell says angrily. "If they want to register anyone they should register themselves, there are soo many more base-line nutjobs then Elites, if not for the fact that I am already here at a UN school, I wouldn't register myself no matter what."

"Someday the government is going to push us Elites too far and we're all gonna join Pantheon, I can't wait to see the looks on all their faces, knowing that all this registration nonsense started a war. It'll be their own damn fault." the popstar says smugly as she walks along with the others to find this Ju Min person.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2003)

*The Yard headed towards Jun-Min's Office*

"Well if Pantheon are the bad guys, they might hav edone it," Kal says offhandedly, "I mean that is what the bad guys do, I say we smash them good, and teach em a lesson."

Aris sighs, "I don't think things are that simple, Kal, I don't think anything is that simple.  And no Ryan, I don't think Genocide was the cause of it, oh sure he would try, but the logistics involved, and the timing, it is highly unlikely.  Chances are, it was something local, or maybe caused by the spatial distortion of the dimensional flux, or maybe I have no bleeding clue," she shrugs winsomely.

Kal glances to Kelly in surprise, "Wow, looks like someone is a little edgy."

*Charlotte*

Arafina thinks for a minute, "I think I can manage, I would like to go, and dance, and have some fun, and it isn't like that I am one to miss a good time, you got yourself a date."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Yard headed towards Jun-Min's Office*
> Kal glances to Kelly in surprise, "Wow, looks like someone is a little edgy."



Kelly blushes embaressedly at the glance and at what she had said, while she didn't exactly think it was wrong, she certainly wouldn't have said it out loud, or even have been able to put it into words if it hadn't been one of Neuro's favorite things to harp on. "I'm sorry, I... well umm a Pantheon guy named Neuro sort of was messing around in my head, I mean I'm pretty much over it, but everyonce in a while I do something he liked or say something he wold have said, its like way beyond freaky, I mean have you guys ever been likely totally not in control of your body? Sometimes its like Deja Vu, you know? Remembering that I liked something even if I never did it in the first place, its really creepy." she admits to the others, speaking really fast as if to lessen the embaressment of being controlled like that.

"Hey, promise me you wont tell that to anyone, please? Its really embaressing," the popstar almost pleads.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2003)

*The Yard*

Kal shrugged, "It happens, I hope that Neuro guy got his, these Pantheon dudes seem like bad news, maybe they did blow up Mexico City.  Too bad Justice isn't here, I bet they could handle those guys with ease."

Aris sighed, "It isn't always kicking butt, Kal.  So single minded."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 2, 2003)

Karen quietly tags along as they go look for Jun Min, thinking to herself.
_Mexico City is destroyed? How? Why would someone do something so horrible?
Everybody seems to be reasonably certain that Pantheon had nothing to do with it. From what I know from the news, they seem to be more interested in ruling baselines than destroying them._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2003)

Ryan runs his hand through his hair as the students walk towards Jun Min's office. "Well, I've thought about this a lot, and Pantheon wants the Registration Act passed. Think about it: I mean, it separates human and elite, which is what they want. Elites will feel persecuted and controlled, and will thus join up with Pantheon for their own security, right? And let's not pretend Pantheon is a bunch of saints. I mean, they're nuts and international terrorists. They would kill millions of people, even if they were elites, if they thought it would accomplish their goals." _I admire Kal's approach towards problems. He's pretty cool._

As Kelly relates her history of being mind controlled, Ryan barks a short laugh. "Why would I tell anyone?" _For all I know, she's still controlled by Neuro. But then again, I guess she wouldn't have admitted it if she was._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2003)

*Jun Min's Office*

The studnets arrived at Jun Min's office, inside she is seated, and speaking with John, she looks curious as everyone enters, "Wow, party at my place," she jokes, "so what is going on, let me guess you guys want to talk about the Mexico City incident, or is it something else?" she looks curiously at Kal and Aris.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James and Mark
> 
> Kiyana nods, and smiles weakly, "Well I am sorry, I didn't know, I was just curious.  You seem like such a great guy, I am really glad everything worked out for you!"*




James nods his head "*Yea your going to be a great leader*" he then goes back to being quite... thinking about all those people... dead... it is just to huge...


----------



## Samnell (Sep 2, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James nods his head "*Yea your going to be a great leader*" he then goes back to being quite... thinking about all those people... dead... it is just to huge...




Mark shrugged again, embarassed this time, "I hope."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 2, 2003)

Ryan looks down at the floor. _God, we're going to sound like idiots. Oh well. Hopefully Kal and Aris can do a good job explaining._ "Well, what we're all here about, is uh..."

Ryan shifts from foot to foot. "Well, it would probably be best if we got Mr. McCallister in here too, so we don't need to explain everything twice. What we're here about may or may not be related to Mexico City. Look, once Mr. McCallister gets here, maybe Kal and Aris can try to explain. It isn't a prank or some kind of far-fetched tale...well, it is a far-fetched tale, but I kind of believe them. I mean, it makes sense kind of, and it fits with what Cassandra told me." _I hope you're pretty persuasive, Aris, because I'm certainly not going to be._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin High-Rise*

The doors to the suite opened as Bishop walked into the room, seated on a couch watching CNN, was the woman the world knew as Synapse.  Next to her, was the elite known as Phase, both were dressed in casual wear.  Bishop frowned as he watched the news and entered, placing his bags near the door as it closed behind him.

“I bet you already saw the news already, about Mexico City?” Sachana said without even looking back over her shoulder, “whole damn city is gone.”

Bishop walked towards the monitor and folded his arms across his chest, “I was just there about fourteen hour ago; I got an important message from Cardinal no less that I needed to come to Mudaba Adin.  There are better places in the world to be.”

Phase smiled, watching Bishop, “Lucky you.”

“She knew is what I am getting at,” Bishop replied, “she knew it was going to happen.  That is the only explanation, I have been thinking about it all day.  She has never contacted me directly, not until yesterday.”

“Precognition is not unknown by elites,” Sachana countered.

“I am not denying that, just saying,  our _Prophet_, is really a prophet,” William countered, “I think something big is going to happen.  Something bigger then the Elite Registration.”

“What a war?” Phase smirked.

“Exactly, Cardinal has always professed that it would take great sacrifice to realize our destiny, that we would have to face conflict.  We are not only her apostles, and faithful, we are her soldiers, war is the next logical step,” he replied.

Phase thought for a moment, “I think you are taking this religious aspect a little far.”

“We have not taken it far enough,” he countered, “I have been seeing it, day by day, some of our brothers have become heretical.  Take Neuro for instance, even Razor borders on heresy.”

“So you think there will be a culling?  Some type of cleansing?” Sachana replied.

“I am saying that it has already begun, Mexico City was just the beginning, the Elite Registration will be the ignition to a fire storm, and Cardinal could see all this coming.  Our peers are being persecuted, they will come, but only those that prove their faith, will survive,” Bishop countered.

“I don’t like the sound of that,” Phase replied.

“What?  Did you think this was a democracy, did you think we were going to commit acts of terrorism in the name of elite sovereignty forever?  We are soldiers.  There will be order, and there will be structure.  There has always been structure, but now that line is being enforced.  Cardinal has called us to serve, the time is now my sisters, you choose now.  The chafe will be eliminated, the cancer that weakens Pantheon will be purged.  The Night of Long Knives is here, where do you stand?” Bishop glanced from Synapse to Phase.

Both women nodded in agreement.  

Bishop took a seat, and pulled the videophone close to him, and dialed a number.  It rang four times before he hung up.  He waited, tapping his fingers slowly, expectantly.

The phone rang, and he tapped the button to answer it.  A young boy’s face appeared on the screen, he wore a backwards cap, and a knowing smirk.  At the bottom of the screen an encryption code was running.  The digital line was secure.

“Bishop, I didn’t expect to get your call, but then again I had hoped you weren’t still in Mexico City,” the boy replied with a knowing look, “What word do you have from Cardinal?”

The boy was just too damn knowledgeable for his own good, William thought.  He focused on the screen and replied, “She says the time is now.”

“Great, you do realize that this city is crawling with UNJE allied elites, and I have the roster for Legacy, consider it a birthday gift.  I ran it into that Kelly Mitchell girl, the one that Neuro did a number on, she isn’t that bad in person.”

“Thanks, but what I really need to know is-”

“Is why so many incidents have been happening around here?  Ryan Prolaski, the kid is a magnet for trouble.  Someone either wants him dead, or alive, but someone wants him in a bad way,” the boy replied.

“I know about the Comet his face was plastered all over the news a few weeks ago.  But the question is why?” William replied.

“Now you are asking the right questions.  Cardinal.  There are certain signatures present in elite emanations, as far as has been shown-” 

“I know that elite signatures are unique,” William interrupted.

“They are not as unique as you think, Cardinal and Ryan share the same signature; the pattern is exact.  They could almost be the same person, in a way,” the boy replied.

William paused, “That is impossible.”

“I thought so too, I ran the test about a hundred times, and it came up the same.  This is like incredible the chances of this happening, are astronomical, of course, I can only hazard that if their signatures are exact, she would have the same powers as him or vice versa,” the boy replied with a smile.

“Is he a precog?” William replied.

“Nope, not that I have seen, the only precog I met here is this kid named Shao Lin, and I can barely understand what he says, it is so cryptic.  I assume that cardinal gave you a warning to leave Mexico City about sixteen hours ago?” the boy replied with a genuine question.

“Yes, sometimes you surprise me at how Intelligent you are becoming, Ghost, you scare me,” William replied.

“I scare myself sometimes, so you need anything else, Bishop?” Ghost replied.

“That answered my questions, for now,” William ended the call.

Bishop walked towards the balcony and looked out over Mudaba Adin.  He knew this day would come, he was never sure if he would be ready for it, the chance to seize destiny.  But that time was now, some would not make it through the cleansing, but their deaths would serve to strengthen the cause.  

*Vanguard Secure Computing Tower, Mudaba Adin*

“I am looking for the one they call, Adaba Adid,” Genocide’s voice was a snarl, filled with venom as his massive claws threatened to crush the skull of the security guard.  Already six bodies littered the interior of the private lobby.

Red Witch stood nearby, she smiled as Genocide continued to squeeze the life out of the security guard.

“You have one last chance to answer my question, human,” Genocide replied with a snarl.  The man replied in French mumblings as best as he could, annoying Genocide, his claws clamping down tight, causing a resounding crack.

“Could you refrain from killing any more of these men,” standing in the doorway, was a tall African male, wearing black shades, and a simple black suit.  He folded his arms across his chest, “I work for President Adid, and you must be employees of Overseer?”

“Employees?” the Red Witch giggled as if amused, “I am his High Sorceress, and Genocide, is his General.  We are more then just employees.”

Genocide growled, “Where is Adaba Adid, we are to meet with him.”

“He will not be present for this meeting, I will be his proxy so to speak, now if you are done slaughtering people, we can get down to business,” captain Hajim* replied as he gestured for the two to follow.

Genocide and Red Witch followed, entering a large elevator, “I hope your trip was uneventful.”

Genocide growled, “I do not need pleasantries, where is he?”

Captain Hajim folded his arms, “He is relatively right now, back at the Mudaba Adin Institute, a relatively well defended installation.  We have been monitoring him for some time, but we have not acted as per the orders of your employer.”

Genocide gave a semblance of a grin, “Good, I will enjoy ripping the little clone apart, once he is dead-”

“We take him alive Genocide, Overseer wants the pleasure of dispensing vengeance,” Red Witch interrupted.

Genocide went silent, “You are right, sorceress.”

“For now, Captain, I would like to have a bath, we require rest, and all the information about the current situation you can muster.  We shall bide our time, and savor the taste of victory,” Red Witch replied.

* *Editor’s Note:* First appearance was in Issue #2, the Cyborg leader


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2003)

"Fantastic, although who gets the flowers?"  Charlotte jokes, smiling honestly-but not giggling, never giggling.  She takes the last sip of wine out of her cup, and then heads back to the other girls, "Do you want to see what everyone's doing at the institute, already?  I've had the grand tour, but I haven't really met that many people."

_Not to mention this wine is making me feel a bit whoozy, and taking a nap here would be a bad idea if I unconsciously morphed.  Now that would be chaos._  She smirks slightly at the thought, before dismissing it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2003)

*Jun Min's Office*

"Hi, I'm Kelly, I'm new here, and I like just arrived, and I haven't actually spoken with a teacher or anything yet, so well, Hi." the popstar says to the teacher introducing herself, figuring that at least she could at least do that while they waited for the other teacher to arrive to start with all of the complicated explinations. She glances down self-consciously at how short she had rolled the skirt, before giving the asian woman a smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2003)

*Jun Min’s Office*

Mr. McCallister enters, making his way through the crowd gathered inside the office.  He glances to Jun Min, but she just shrugs, as she greets Kelly.  Mr. McCallister takes a seat on her desk, and folds his arms looking at the gathered teens, “Alright well I am here, lets begin with the explanations,” he says with all seriousness.

Aris and Kal explain their sides, well mostly Aris, Kal just interjects with the bits of butt kicking, and fighting.  Both of the teachers listen, and while Mr. McCallister seems somewhat confused, Jun Min seems to take it all in stride.

Jun Min listens and then replies, “This sounds odd, but it isn’t as bad as it sounds.  I mean well, since this all may be connected Cassie and Yoshi had an experience with _time travel_, a few weeks ago, that I hadn’t mentioned because well I didn’t know how to address it at the time.  This may, or may not have something to do with this.”

Mr. McCallister nods, “Well what do the rest of you have to say about this?”

*The Gym*

_*OOC:* Based on OOC discussion I am assuming that Cassie is here._

Cassie is getting a good workout in, while other students do their thing, many of them just trying to put the stress of the day behind them.  No one really said anything, they just lifted, or ran, or did what they could to get their minds off the events of the day.  Jimmy was lifting with Yoshi as his _spotter_, although the weight looked tremendous the Chinese youth handled it with ease, pumping up well over  four thousand pounds, but it seemed like it was air.

He slammed the weight on the stand, and sat up, “You know I have half a mind to kick that little freaking God whore right in the face.  I am doing this for my friends, whatever.  Sticking her nose in my crap, like I care what she is doing, but she has to butt in.  You know these new guys are totally ruining my chi, if she wasn’t a chick I would smash her face, it would be great.”

Yoshi shrugged, “Dude she is a freak, forget about it, just go with Sarah, if she ever gets better.”

Jimmy stood, “Knowing her she would run and tell Sarah too, but yeah I guess I could.  Hey its your girl, Cassie, is she going with us to the after party?”

Yoshi nodded, and walked towards Cassie, “Hey babe, looking good, you have fun at the mall?” he asks with a sarcastic grin, knowing full well what happened, “You weren’t hurt or anything were you?”

*Charlotte*

Arafina shrugs, “I will bring the flowers.  You forget,” she shifts and looks like a handsome dark skinned male, “I can be anything, so we will have a great time, I am sure everyone will be wondering, just who I am.  It will be like a costume party.”

She pays for the dress, and the other girls get their outfits, and you all ride back towards the Institute.  Arafina takes it easy, on the way back, having shifted her form back and relaxes.  The girls pull into the garage, and Arafina hops out, “So you girls want to hit the pool?”

Lisa shrugs, and hides the wine bottle in her backpack, “Yeah, that sounds great,” she grins.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min’s Office*
> Mr. McCallister enters, making his way through the crowd gathered inside the office.  He glances to Jun Min, but she just shrugs, as she greets Kelly.  Mr. McCallister takes a seat on her desk, and folds his arms looking at the gathered teens, “Alright well I am here, lets begin with the explanations,” he says with all seriousness.
> 
> Aris and Kal explain their sides, well mostly Aris, Kal just interjects with the bits of butt kicking, and fighting.  Both of the teachers listen, and while Mr. McCallister seems somewhat confused, Jun Min seems to take it all in stride.
> ...



John listens to the others story and relates his own experiences he had while talking with the Eternal named Chaos.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min’s Office*
> Mr. McCallister nods, “Well what do the rest of you have to say about this?”



Kelly is quiet throughout all of the explinations, speaking up only once, when McCallistor arrives. "Hey, your like that Raptor guy, right?" she asks him curiously before quieting down and taking one of the chairs. She gets a confused look on her face when everything is being explained, _they lied to me, they said they were from the other school, the one in Spain, well I geuss they wouldn't tell me, not knowing me and all, but they did tell everyone else, _she though irritably.

When asked if she had anything to add, Kelly looks up at McCallister, and flatly informs him, "I am gonna turn the lizard into a suitcase, the guy blew up my Aerodyne and killed my pilot while we were on the way here this morning, not to mention destroying all my luggage and my wardrobe."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 3, 2003)

Karen is standing quietly in back, letting the others do the talking as she feels like shouldn't really be here but to curious to actually leave.
_This is so over my head. People from another dimension, time travel, Eternals whatever they may be, and they all want something from Ryan. How did I get myself involved in this, all I wanted was find a place to be at peace. Always wanting to help others, stupid youthful idealism,_ she smirks at the thought, _wasn't that what William called it?_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 3, 2003)

Charlotte smiles at Arafina's transformation, "Good idea, I've always wanted a mystery date."  She says, winking.

Back at the Institute, she takes out her things of the car first, and then feels a bit relieved when she steps back onto the grounds.  "Go on ahead without me, I'm not really in the mood for swimming right now-I think I'll just take a look around and get familiar with the area first."

_Perhaps I should have mentioned that I can't swim, or that I hate the water, then again, maybe not._

She then goes to put her thinks back in her room and changes into something more loose.  She then wanders around the Institution, creeping her way silently and observing.  She walks into a rather large room, and looks around, marveled at the size of the area.

In the gym, a pale skinned girl dressed head to toe in a depressing black outfit walks in, a curious look pasted on her face.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 3, 2003)

Ryan looks at Kelly curiously. _Why does she seem so familiar. She sure is mouthy, and somewhat self-involved. Somewhat. And Chaos is involved too. I shouldn't get captured. Gee, thanks. Apparently the little brat is more than some punk hacker...which is more than I can say about someone else around here. Was he telling the truth about me not making the team? How could that possibly be?_

Ryan clears his throat, stepping forward. "Well, I believe them. And John's word about Chaos only supports them. I know it seems really weird, but, well...it fits all the facts, right? _If there are any actual facts in this jumbled place. Man, why couldn't I have gone to Barcelona instead...wait, nevermind. This stuff is all centered around me. Feels kind of weird, really. Why can't everyone just leave me alone?_ The real question is, 'What should we do?' I mean, we, or really I, can wait around someplace safe for them to try and get me, like I have been doing, or we can try and track down the bad guys. Yeah, I'm sure that Genocide and Red Witch are pretty tough, but all of us are pretty tought too. Anika said she might be able to do a spell to help find them." Ryan smiles at Anika, while thinking _Or at least that's what I thought she said..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> _*OOC:* Based on OOC discussion I am assuming that Cassie is here._
> 
> ...




Cassie looks over at Jimmy as she works out with her own weights. (An impressive (for normals) 100 pound hand weight) -I wonder why he is so bitter about us? I haven't seen any of the others do anything to merit such anger.- Shrugs and resumes her work out, using the lighter hand weights as she works through a routine of punchs and kicks, trying to put the thoughts of her own problems and the destruction of Mexico City behind her.

Cassie smiled as Yoshi greets her. "Good evening Yoshi." smiles to him as she moves from fighting practice to tumbling and leaps. "I got off fairly well, some of the others didn't.'. Quickly tells what she saw happen. "I have to ask Yoshi.. your..friend Jimmy seems.. so openly hostile to my group why? I mean we've not done anythign to merit it in my observations."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2003)

_"Chaos did that to Sarah!?  That little sack of crap..."_ Anika thinks.  "You can have the lizard, Kelly, I want to skin that Chaos kid to make new shoes," she leans over and whispers to Kelly with a smirk.

"Ryan's right, Mr. McCallister.  These guys must be here to get him.  We can't just sit here and wait for them to do it.  Well, I don't think we should, anyways." she says to the older gentleman.  "I might be able to find them, I don't know, I've never used any kind of locater spell, but I could try..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2003)

*The Gym*

Jimmy smirks, “Why am I so pissed off, cause people keep sticking their nose in my business.  Do you think I really care about you punks, I don’t think so.  I just don’t like it when people get involved in my business.  It pisses me off.  Cause I sure as hell don’t get into theirs.”

Yoshi shrugs, “Jimmy relax, Cassie isn’t the one you should be mad at, get pissed off at the Nordic chick.  Take it up with her, man, just relax.  Go lift some weights, and break stuff, or something.”

Jimmy grumbles, “Those punks are going to push me too far, so far.  Then it is going to be my fist in their face.”

Yoshi nods, “Yeah,” he turns back to Cassie, “I got picked up by Legacy, I already signed the contract, how about you babe?”

*Jun Min’s Office*

Mr. McCallister listens and speaks, “Alright, well Anika if you can track these guys down then do so, I will get in contact with the Justice Elite and pass this on to them.  Despite your enthusiasm,” he focuses on Kelly for a moment, “this is out of your league for the moment.  We are not in the business of butt kicking.  You are not just vigilantes, some of you will be representatives for a _brighter_ tomorrow.”

Jun Min sighs, “I know that isn’t what some of you wanted to hear.”

“It does not matter what they wanted to hear, this is the truth of it.  We can’t go charging off to make hides out of people, it is one thing to say you will, it is a completely different story to do it.  Violence isn’t cool, sure it gets quick results but it should be a last resort.  Some of you do not have that restraint yet, and emotions are high right now.  I do admire the drive and initiative but we need to not rush off half-cocked.  Outside of some info we have no real idea of what these two individuals capabilities are,  and we don’t know if they are alone; what we do know is that they are most likely after Ryan.  This facility is secure, but as per my directions, I am stepping it up another level.  Anika I need you to let me know if you can track them down, I don’t need a maybe, I need a definite yes or no.  If not then I will have to seek alternative venues.  The rest of you, don’t get any ideas, the last thing we need is a bunch of _cowboys_ running of to save the world…” Mr. McCallister finishes, adjusting his glasses.

Jun Min nods, but says nothing resting her elbows on the desk.  She kind of smirks, as if an idea sparked in her head, but says nothing.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2003)

*Jun Min’s Office*

Kelly shakes her head angrily at McCallister's words, looking away, she kicks out sulkily with her foot, pissed off at the fact that someone was actually telling her no she can't do whatever it is that she wants.  The number of times she hadn't gotten her way could be counted on one of her well manicured hands, leaving at least two fingers free.

_Well what does he know? he's just an old has been, how would he know what I'm capable of, if he actually could tell what people could do he wouldn't have been hurt like that, _she thought angrily.  She  clenches and unclenches her jaw to prevent herself from describing at length McCallister's short comings, moral, mental, physical, and hygenic.  Instead she simply glares sulkily at him and Jun Min, thinking that she isn't at all how she expected from the description Anika had given.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Jun Min’s Office*
> 
> Kelly shakes her head angrily at McCallister's words, looking away, she kicks out sulkily with her foot, pissed off at the fact that someone was actually telling her no she can't do whatever it is that she wants.  The number of times she hadn't gotten her way could be counted on one of her well manicured hands, leaving at least two fingers free.
> 
> _Well what does he know? he's just an old has been, how would he know what I'm capable of, if he actually could tell what people could do he wouldn't have been hurt like that, _she thought angrily.  She  clenches and unclenches her jaw to prevent herself from describing at length McCallister's short comings, moral, mental, physical, and hygenic.  Instead she simply glares sulkily at him and Jun Min, thinking that she isn't at all how she expected from the description Anika had given.



 Mr. McCallister fixes his glasses, "Despite your attitude Miss Mitchell, this is my final decision.  I can see you don't agree with me, and I can live with that.  This isn't about pride, this is about simple safety, and my responsibility as an instructor, to maintain your safety."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 4, 2003)

The only thing stopping Karen from sighing is that it would take a conscious effort to do so, even though she isn't quite sure whether it would be from relief or from disappointment.
Finally she speaks up, hoping to calm the others a little.
"Thank you for hearing us Mr.MacCallister, I'm certain Justice Elite is more capable at dealing with these two than we are." _Even if it might be less satisfying for some of us,_ she thinks glancing at Ryan and Kelly. She hesitates a moment before continuing: "Uhm ... I'm sorry ... I haven't introduced myself yet," _They're instructors, I'd better give them my full name._ "I'm Karen Tilly, I arrived earlier today. I was exploring the school when I ran into Kal, Aris and Kelly."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 4, 2003)

"I'm sorry, Mr. McCallister," Anika says, considering her options and deciding to stop dodging around whether she's capable of finding the two elites.  Pinpointing two people somewhere on Earth is a bit beyond what I can do.  I wish I could be more help, sorry," she says, looking rather disappointed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Jimmy smirks, “Why am I so pissed off, cause people keep sticking their nose in my business. Do you think I really care about you punks, I don’t think so. I just don’t like it when people get involved in my business. It pisses me off. Cause I sure as hell don’t get into theirs.”
> 
> ...




"Not yet, though I must confess that my abilities aren't quite up to par with those selected." shrugs. "To be truthful I don't know what I want to do with my life." smiles gently. "Though I confess that the idea of being a.. media darling doesn't sound all bad."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2003)

*The Gym*

Yoshi shrugs, and smirks, "Tell you what, I will take you out to dinner before the dance, you can have whatever you want, we can get a limo, the works.  My girl and I are traveling in style, red carpet treatment, and the whole nine yards."

Jimmy walks back to his weights noticing the strange girl in dark clothing,. "Damn another new chick, first that Kelly Mitchell chick, and now you, hey welcome to the school."

Jimmy paused for a moment and then sat down with a sigh, "Bad luck for you I guess, this place sucks.  Too much drama, and not even free time."

*Jun Min's Office*

Mr. McCallister replies to Anika, "Don't be dissapointed, we should all recognize our shortcomings.  There are things you can do, I could never achieve, but we all have to know our limits.  If anything we can figure way to track them, a big lizard man shouldn't be that hard to find."

Jun Min replies to Karen, "Welcome Karen, we have been expecting you, no need for apologies, I am just glad to have you here."

Mr. McCallister continued, "By the way some of you should have messages from the UNJE about your admission, but since the majority of you are here I will announce the names.  Congrats to all that made it, and for those that didn't this isn't the end of the world," he says matter of factly.

"Anika and John, congrats, to both of you.  You will be joining Kiyana, James, Mark, Yoshi, Billy, and Bjoba on the core team.  If you accept the contract that is, take your time with it, if you have any questions come talk to me," he fixes his glasses, "and again congratulations, everyone did quite well, despite the stress."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 4, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark shrugged again, embarassed this time, "I hope."





After a few moments of silence, James tries to change the subject "*So I am not sure if I asked but who you taking to the dance? With all this craziness it sort of slipped my mind...*"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2003)

Ryan looks at the floor, sulking. _He's probably right, but that doesn't mean I have to like it._ "Yeah, okay, I guess you're right. I'll just sit here, waiting for the bad guys to attack and hope the other people solve my problems for me."

_Hey, we finally know who made it. WHAT? I DIDN'T MAKE THE TEAM!_ It took all of Ryan's self control to not shout, punch a hole in the wall, or do anything violent. Instead, he stands impassively, a blank, if disappointed, expression on his face. _Why didn't I make it,_ he thinks, after calming down. _And James made it? What the heck is going on here?_

"Mr. McCallister, why didn't I make it? And who was on the committee that decided these things? And since I didn't make it, do I have a chance to try again, or what? What will my new team be?" _Well, I assume it will be Karen and Kelly. Why does she look so familiar? And Cassandra wasn't mentioned. At least I'll know someone. And I heard about a third student joining...this really sucks._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 4, 2003)

*Jun Min's Office*

Mr. McCallister listens to Ryan, and removed his glasses, "I can't say who was on the committe, Ryan.  It wasn't _my_ decision, and don't look at this as a failure.  The students will all still be in the same class, but those on the team will recieve extra training, from combat tactics to crowd dispersal, to international politics.  On the subject on trying again, that is up in the air, I do know that the UNJE is looking at making the roster for Legacy larger and much more fluid.  Those of you that did not make it will be placed on what has been called the Second Tier Roster.  If they choose to add more members they will come from the Second Tier roster first, before they go outside.  Excluding the new students," he glanced to Kelly and Ryan.  Allows his eyes to linger on Aris and Kal as well before he continued, "If you want to talk in private Ryan we can.  Right now may not be the best time to discuss the specifics of this."

*James and Mark*

Kiyana squeezes Jams hand, "Oooh, yeah who are you taking?  I bet you are taking Arafina, or maybe Anika?   Ooh who could it be?!  Please tell us!"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 4, 2003)

Karen smiles as she replies to Jun Min:"I'm glad to be here too, this day has been very interesting already."
She turns to look at John and Anika: "Congratulations, it must be so cool to get accepted to the team."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 4, 2003)

Kelly's eyes harden at the greeting Jun Min gives to Karen,_  What, I don't even rate a hello how was your trip?  Even after they know my Aerodyne was blown up?  _she thinks angrily.  _Well, it looks like someone else isn't happy about this , _she thinks watching Ryan go stiff and impassive.  _Maybe we can form a McCallister is a loser group?_

"Since it doesn't look like we are actually going to be doing anything, I am going to go work out, be sure and tell me when its nap time, and when its milk and cookie time, definitely wouldn't want to miss that, its the best part of any kindergarden."  the popstar says as she stands up to walk out of the room, her shortened skirt swishing around as she turns to go.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 4, 2003)

Ryan sighs. "Uh...congratulations John and Anika," he says weakly. He turns back towards Mr. McCallister, an annoyed tone creeping into his voice. "Well, perhaps if you're able to contact this mysterious selection committee, ask them why I wasn't good enough." _I can talk in private after I've cooled down, I guess. This really sucks. I better go work off some steam or something, before I kill someone again._

"Hey, Kal and Aris, maybe you can talk to the faculty about staying here or something. Maybe you can get some kind of credit for studying abroad. Heh. Hey, uh, Kelly, I'll come with you to the gym," he says, hurrying after her. _Why does she look and sound so familiar. Where is she from? Was she a classmate of mine? A friend of my sister's?_

"See ya, guys!" he calls as he jogs after Kelly, waving towards John and Anika. _They would probably feel sorry for me about not making it. Not failure. Yeah, that's it. I succeeded at being beaten by James and just about everyone else, succeeded at not getting a three million dollar contract. I can talk with them after I calm down and work things out too, I guess._

"You have to forgive the teachers. They're usually pretty cool, and they looking after our best interests. If they say we shouldn't take them on, we probably shouldn't. And, uh...I know this sounds like a bad pick-up line, but it isn't. You seem familiar. Do I know you from somewhere?" he asks Kelly after catching up to her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, and smirks, "Tell you what, I will take you out to dinner before the dance, you can have whatever you want, we can get a limo, the works. My girl and I are traveling in style, red carpet treatment, and the whole nine yards."
> 
> ...




"Jimmy, you seemed openly hostile to my entire group from the first we've met. I don't think you ever gave us, or this school, a chance." shrugs. "Anyway.." dismissing Jimmy since he is clearly in a foul mood. "I would like that Yoshi.." blushes a bit. "So.. I'm your girl now?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 5, 2003)

Anika's eyes light up when Mr. McCallister announces she made the team.  Ryan's outburst brings her back to earth, though.  She gives him and Karen a sheepish grin, when they congradulate her.  As Ryan waves and leaves, she wants to follow, but thinks, _"No, probably not a good idea.  Not sure that anything I say at this point would help..."_

She looks over at John and thinks, _"Anyone else here feeling a tad guilty?"_


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You have to forgive the teachers. They're usually pretty cool, and they looking after our best interests. If they say we shouldn't take them on, we probably shouldn't. And, uh...I know this sounds like a bad pick-up line, but it isn't. You seem familiar. Do I know you from somewhere?" he asks Kelly after catching up to her.



"I wasn't plannig on going to the gym, I was going to go outside and start a storm, being out in the weather always calms me down, and since there isn't one going on I'll just have to make one." she says, shrugging irritably, leaving wasn't the best thing that she could have done, but it was sort of late to change now.

"But if you really want me to, I can do my indoor routine, I just have to stop by my room and change, plus I have to check in with Charles, he's my bodygaurd." the popstar informed Ryan, heading to her room. She sighs at his question, "Yea, you most likely do know me, I'm Kelly Mitchell, I'm actually pretty famous for my singing." she says sounding somewhat haughty.  When she gets to her room she pages Charles, telling him she would be in the gym when he was ready to come looking for her.

She takes out out a set of the school provided workout clothes and wrinkles her nose in distaste, obviously she'd have to order something more fitting.  She took a pair of shorts and a sports bra into the bathroom.  and emerged wearing them, pitching the skirt and blouse onto the bed.  "Now show me to the gym."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2003)

*The Gym*

Yoshi shrugs, "Yeah you an be my girl," he tries to play it off smooth like, "and don't worry about Jimmy, he is just a jerk, and pissed off."

The rest of the students enter the gym, Charles is there, working on a punching bag, he does not seemed surprise to see Kelly enter, and continues beating the bag with his fists, and feet.  The Gym is massive, and has the latest in the state of the art equipment, it is well supplied. Posters of the Justice Elite, and Justice Elite: Beta adorn the walls.

On one of the sparring mats, Star is going through a routine, while Tommy watches analyzing her technique and style, very much impressed.  Tommy smirks, "Great job Smirk, flawless as usual."

Star turns, "Thank you Tommy."

As Ryan and Kelly walk through the doors, Kal catches up, "So now that we know they won't let us go, when are we sneaking out?  I mean you aren't going to listen to those two are you?" he looks quizzically at Ryan.

*Jun Min's Office*

Jun Min looks to Kal and Aris, "Well for right now, we can give you two rooms, until this whole mess gets straightened out.  I am sorry about all this, but you will be safe here."

Aris shrugs, "Thank you, we appreciate it," she glances for Kal but he is already gone.  Her look is one of frustration, as she turns to Anika and John, "Congratulations," her face returning to a smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2003)

"Er, ummm, I geuss not." Kelly said confused, she actually had been planning on listening to McCallister, even if she didn't like him, he had put his foot down, and while she realized it was for her own good, she didn't have to like it. The popstars main approach to getting what she wanted was simply to not let them put their foot down in the first place, but in that she had failed, so to her, at least for the moment, it was over.

"I'll be back down in a few, got to do my routine to stay in shape." she says patting her flat tummy, with its 6 pack. A breaze rippled around her and carried her to the ceiling of the room where she froze the air around her legs locking her bare feet to the ceiling so that she could begin doing crunches without worrying about moving her legs at all.  It wasn't like she was bothered at all by the cold of the ice, it was all part and parcel with controlling the weather.  She never sweated, and never shivered, pretty handy if your in the arctic, or in a desert.

After she did 100 crunches towards the left and right, 100 more to the center and she was done, lazily upping the heat around her legs until the ice melted and she floated back down to the ground light as a feather.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris shrugs, "Thank you, we appreciate it," she glances for Kal but he is already gone.  Her look is one of frustration, as she turns to Anika and John, "Congratulations," her face returning to a smile.



John thanks everyone as they each offer their congragulations, still a bit shocked on being selected.  He looks to Ju Min and Mr. McCallister, "So, what happens now.  With our selection to the team, I mean?"


----------



## Aenion (Sep 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min's Office*
> 
> Jun Min looks to Kal and Aris, "Well for right now, we can give you two rooms, until this whole mess gets straightened out.  I am sorry about all this, but you will be safe here."
> 
> Aris shrugs, "Thank you, we appreciate it," she glances for Kal but he is already gone.  Her look is one of frustration, as she turns to Anika and John, "Congratulations," her face returning to a smile.




"Well I'm going to try to find out how that computer in my room works, should keep me busy most of the night. Euhm... good night everyone." she says as she starts to leave and heads towards her room. _Maybe I can find some information about those Pantheon guys, everybody seems to know so much about them._ She'll watch the news on what happened to Mexico City and search the web for some general information about Pantheon until she gets bored with it and then head to the gym for a bit of a workout.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryan was shocked, and somewhat disappointed, that Kelly was a celebrity. Ryan walks behind her in silence, trying to remember what albums she released or songs she sang. _Nothing. This is embarassing. I guess she wasn't very good then._

"Nah, sorry Kal, he's probably right. There goes that idea. Just stick close. Genocide and Red Witch will show up here if we wait long enough. Enjoy your stay." Ryan then turns to survey the gym, taking in the scene. _There's that brat Tommy. Why wasn't I chosen? I can't ask him though. Star's okay, I guess, if she's friends with Anika. There's Jimmy talking to some new girl; maybe it's Arafina. And Cassandra with Yoshi. Big mistake, Cassie. Who's the old guy? Probably the Charles guy Kelly was talking about. What a showoff! Can't she do situps like a normal person?_

Ryan walks over to a punching bag next to Charles, beating it with his ungloved hands. "Hey," he says, nodding towards Charles. "What's she doing here?," he asks, raising his eyes towards the ceiling. "I mean, what's she like?," he hastily corrects himself. _She's rich, famous, etc. Why stay here? She probably makes more than Mark will in a year just by selling record albums. Hey, the ice is melting. Now there's a puddle on the floor. How considerate._

_What do I do now with my life, anyway. Just tag along with Legacy, and hope one day the powers that be think I'm good enough? I'm already good enough! Heck, I'm the best. And I can show it. I have shown it. I could take anyone in this gym, no problem. Should I just wait for the chance to take down Genocide and Red Witch, or what? Sneak out? Just do anything other than sitting here?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2003)

*The Gym*

Charles glances to Ryan and shrugs, "Who the hell knows, she makes her own decisions, probably thought it was cool," he says with a thick Bronx accent.  With one final punch, and then speaks again, "She has talent, at singing I guess, not my thing, too much pop, not enough metal.  I can tell you ain't a fan, she is spoiled, catty, and likes getting her way.  In short she is a woman."

Charles smirks, "Whats your story kid," he dries off with a towel.

* Jun Min's Office*

Jun Min replies to John, "Well for right now, you have to decide if you want to be on the team or not, sign the paperwork, and we go from there."

Mr. McCallister nods, "It is a big responsibility, but I think you can handle it, you have a genuine concern for others.  Like with Sarah, that isn't a common thing."

*Karen*

Karen is able to bring up plenty of information on pantheon, different attacks, notable elites like *Synapse*, *Bishop* who looks suprisingly alot like William, *Razor*, and several others.  They are generally described as terrorists though some groups that are pro-elite seem to pitch them as freedom fighters.  There is also talk of the UN tightening its grip on World Affairs with the current situation in Mexico City, and the Mandatory Registration, and the granting of the UNJE and UN Armed Forces with specific rights for law enforcement and peace keeping.  Many skeptics seem to be wary of where this may lead.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryan laughs. "My story? Heck, I'm not sure anyone else has ever asked me that before. One day, I'm sitting in a class, taking a Precalc test, then...WHAM! I start glowing, my test burns up, next thing I know I'm going to Africa, where everyone is trying to kidnap me for a reason I barely understand. If you don't like her, why work for her?" _This guy's pretty cool._

Ryan continually slams the punching bag until his knuckles are bleeding. _Okay, I didn't make it. What the heck should I do? I should at least found out WHY I didn't make it. Then maybe see what I can do to join. Or I could try and recruit some people here to try and take down Overseer or something. Show the stupid UN I don't need them. I wonder what their response is to Mexico City attack?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryan laughs. "My story? Heck, I'm not sure anyone else has ever asked me that before. One day, I'm sitting in a class, taking a Precalc test, then...WHAM! I start glowing, my test burns up, next thing I know I'm going to Africa, where everyone is trying to kidnap me for a reason I barely understand. If you don't like her, why work for her?" _This guy's pretty cool._

Ryan continually slams the punching bag until his knuckles are bleeding. _Okay, I didn't make it. What the heck should I do? I should at least found out WHY I didn't make it. Then maybe see what I can do to join. Or I could try and recruit some people here to try and take down Overseer or something. Show the stupid UN I don't need them. I wonder what their response is to Mexico City attack?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan laughs. "My story? Heck, I'm not sure anyone else has ever asked me that before. One day, I'm sitting in a class, taking a Precalc test, then...WHAM! I start glowing, my test burns up, next thing I know I'm going to Africa, where everyone is trying to kidnap me for a reason I barely understand. If you don't like her, why work for her?" _This guy's pretty cool._
> 
> Ryan continually slams the punching bag until his knuckles are bleeding. _Okay, I didn't make it. What the heck should I do? I should at least found out WHY I didn't make it. Then maybe see what I can do to join. Or I could try and recruit some people here to try and take down Overseer or something. Show the stupid UN I don't need them. I wonder what their response is to Mexico City attack?_



 Charles shrugged, "I am a merc, kid, I go where the money is.  Besides despite her shortcomings, she isn't that bad.  Well she is, but the little girl, still needs someone to look out for, or at least she did."

He shrugs, "It isn't like I do much else, when your in my line of business you kind of get used to drifting around.  One place is as good as any, and man precalc?  I hated that crap back when I was in school."

"Seems like you got some troubles, it ain't none of my business, but if you beat that bag any more, someone may put you up on charges," Charles finishes, as he gives a casual glance of the room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, "Yeah you an be my girl," he tries to play it off smooth like, "and don't worry about Jimmy, he is just a jerk, and pissed off."
> 
> ...




Cassie nods. "So.. you want to go steady with me?" blinks a bit, blushing as she starts doing her warm up for acrobatics. "I am quessing." as she watches Ryan start up his work. "That I wasn't the only one not invited to join the team. Not that i expected too.. but I thought Ryan's powers would make him a suitable choice for the team."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryan glances at his bleeding knuckles, then concentrates for a few seconds, mending the gashes in his hands.  _Ow! Ow! This really hurts._Ryan shrugs. "I'm actually being pretty gentle. I could rip this thing in half, no problem." Still, Ryan stops his merciless beating of the punching bag. "I got problems, I guess, but I'll work out a solution eventually. It's not like it's the worst situation I've been in." 

"So how much mercs like you get paid? I'm not prying, it's just I'm looking for something to do with my life." _Next to several million, four hundred a week doesn't seem very much. I don't have much stuff to spend my money on, but still...a car would be kind of nice._ "Will you be following Kelly around as her bodyguard, or what? I mean, they really don't publisize this, but this place is really dangerous. No one's died yet, and kidnapping some rich daughter of a rich guy might be a way for some terrorist wackos to get some funding." _Not to mention me, of course, and all the people trying to kidnap me. I'm important enough for some extradimensional psycho to kidnap, but not important enough to join the UN's latest publicity stunt? Maybe I should threaten to leave? Nah, that's wouldn't be right._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Charles shrugged, "I am a merc, kid, I go where the money is. Besides despite her shortcomings, she isn't that bad. Well she is, but the little girl, still needs someone to look out for, or at least she did."




"Well thats good to know, I'd hate to be all bad."  Kelly says from where she had been floating, above and behind the pair.  She landed lightly on the balls of her feet.  "If you want to know something just ask, its better than reading the tabloids at least."  she says, stretching to either side so her mucles don't cramp up from the work-out.  She begins punching and kicking the air in front of her, doing something that could remotely resemble fighting if it weren't a popular Aerobic work-out.

"So like, how are the classes and everything, its not too hard is it?  I mean this is like super hero school, is that the whole point?  To learn to control our powers and then to get on a super hero team?"  Kelly asks Ryan in-between punches.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Anika nods as Mr. McCallister speaks of the contract.  "If it's not a big deal, I'd like to send a copy of the contract to my father's agent.  Legalese is about the only language I can't decipher," she says with a smile.  "I'm sure that'll just be a technicality.  I look forward to working in Legacy," she says, adding, lying with a grin, "and especially all the extra training!"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 6, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> After a few moments of silence, James tries to change the subject "*So I am not sure if I asked but who you taking to the dance? With all this craziness it sort of slipped my mind...*"




OOC: Really sorry I didn't get to this sooner. I've been contending with classes and mised it.

"Star," Mark says offhandedly. "Tommy asked me to take her." He appreciated the change of subject.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2003)

*The Gym*

Charlie turns to Ryan, "The money can be real good, I make seven figures easy working for Kelly's daddy, of course I also got some enhancements out of the deal.  An elite like you could really pull in the cash, there is alwaysa  need somewhere for someone with your kind of talents."

Charles shrugs, "Nah I won't be around long, just make sure she gets settled in, and then I move on.  Return back to daddy, get my pay, tie up the loose ends, and I think I might tour South America, with all the craziness in Mexico City, I am sure someone there is going to want to take advantage of the madness."

Yoshi shrugs at Cassie's question, "Oh well, I didn't make the choices, sometimes you got it, and sometimes you don't.  It isn't our problem."

*Jun Min's Office*

Jun Min smiles, "Of course that would be great, I feel a little better that you would have someone else look at it for you, so you know exactly what you are getting into."

Mr. McCallister moves for the door, "You all have a good day," he exits.

*The Yard*

Kiyana smiles, "Wow you are taking Star, wow, is that like possible?  I mean she is a _robot_ right?  Or am I wrong, she looks so real, maybe she isn't?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> Kiyana smiles, "Wow you are taking Star, wow, is that like possible?  I mean she is a _robot_ right?  Or am I wrong, she looks so real, maybe she isn't?"




Mark smiles and laughs a little, "I guess so. I don't think there's any rules against it, anyway. I don't really have a thing for her, but Tommy asked me to do it and he's a cool little guy."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Charlie turns to Ryan, "The money can be real good, I make seven figures easy working for Kelly's daddy, of course I also got some enhancements out of the deal. An elite like you could really pull in the cash, there is alwaysa need somewhere for someone with your kind of talents."
> 
> ...





Casie nods, "I am just suprised though,I didn't do much in the test. Chaos didnt seem too eager to put me in a threatening situation. Perhaps if he had, I would have been considered. I know my performance in the reserve wasn't the best." starts to do her tumbling practice. "Besides, even if I don't get chosen, that doesn't mean I have to NOT act for the benefit of those who need protection."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

"Good night," Anika says to Jun Min and Mr. McCallister as she leaves the office.  She talks with John as they walk down the hall.  "So, do you think Sarah is going to be okay?  Damn that little Chaos freak, if he needs to relay a message, I'm sure there's a better way than nearly killing someone to do it.

"And speaking of Sarah, Jimmy and I had a 'conversation' earlier," she says sourly.  "The moron is doing her a favor and dumping her.  Just thought you might like to know..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 6, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Good night," Anika says to Jun Min and Mr. McCallister as she leaves the office.  She talks with John as they walk down the hall.  "So, do you think Sarah is going to be okay?  Damn that little Chaos freak, if he needs to relay a message, I'm sure there's a better way than nearly killing someone to do it.
> 
> "And speaking of Sarah, Jimmy and I had a 'conversation' earlier," she says sourly.  "The moron is doing her a favor and dumping her.  Just thought you might like to know..."



"I'm not sure.  I think she'll be ok, but I think it'll take a couple of days.
"Jimmy is dumping her?  Just because of this?  What a tool.  Good for me though.  Thanks for letting me know.
"Say, do you think if I photocopy my contract for you, you could send it off to your lawyer along with yours?  I'm not very good with legal stuff like contracts and such."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> "I'm not sure.  I think she'll be ok, but I think it'll take a couple of days.
> "Jimmy is dumping her?  Just because of this?  What a tool.  Good for me though.  Thanks for letting me know.
> "Say, do you think if I photocopy my contract for you, you could send it off to your lawyer along with yours?  I'm not very good with legal stuff like contracts and such."




"Yeah, no problem.  I'm assuming we'll get an electronic version of the contract, too.  I was just going to email a copy of that to him, I can attach yours as well.  In fact, if you're interested, he might take you on as a client.  I think we're probably going to need agents now that we're going to be super-famous," she says, rolling her eyes.  "Markus did pretty good for my dad and he's a nice guy, to boot.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 6, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, no problem.  I'm assuming we'll get an electronic version of the contract, too.  I was just going to email a copy of that to him, I can attach yours as well.  In fact, if you're interested, he might take you on as a client.  I think we're probably going to need agents now that we're going to be super-famous," she says, rolling her eyes.  "Markus did pretty good for my dad and he's a nice guy, to boot.



"Yeah.  OK.  That sounds great.  You're probably right.  It couldn't hurt to have an agent or something.  Just in case.  I'll get you those copies or email it to you or something.  Thanks for hooking me up."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> "Yeah.  OK.  That sounds great.  You're probably right.  It couldn't hurt to have an agent or something.  Just in case.  I'll get you those copies or email it to you or something.  Thanks for hooking me up."




"What are teammates for?" Aniks says with a grin before stiffling a yawn.  "I'll see you tomorrow, it's been a long day."  She heads back to her room for the evening.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2003)

Ryan shrugs, staring at Kelly's workout. _What the heck is that? Oh, it's probably some form of exercise. Those punches are all wrong for a real fight._ "It's not too bad, I guess. We mainly learn about using our powers. I mean, most of already know how. Mr. McCallister concentrates on teamwork, we learn about elites, tactics, stuff like that. 

Ryan then turns to the wealthy teenager's bodyguard, shaking his hand. "Nice to meet you, Charles. Take care of yourself in America. Well, see you two. I got some business to take care of." _He'd be a great head of security. Does this place have one? I'll have to ask Mr. McCallister. What a cool guy. Seven figures though...I do have a future. Still, I don't want to be a failure, or not use that teamwork with my friends we've been practicing. 

Why wasn't I chosen? It can't be because of some lack of ability or experience. I look funny, glowing and all, but it couldn't be that. Is it because I had a low self-esteem, am angry at the world, and some people tend to think I'm paranoid? I am kind of screwed up in the head, but...

Who here is more screwed up than me?_ Ryan flies into the air, surveying the gym, finally settling upon one heavily muscled Jimmy Li. _If they asked him to join the team, I know it was some special kind of reason. Let's go ask him._ Ryan smiles as he flies down towards the bully.

"Hey Jimmy, were you chosen to be on Legacy?," Ryan asks as he floats above Jimmy, smiling down at him with his arms crossed.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 7, 2003)

> Jimmy walks back to his weights noticing the strange girl in dark clothing,. "Damn another new chick, first that Kelly Mitchell chick, and now you, hey welcome to the school."
> 
> Jimmy paused for a moment and then sat down with a sigh, "Bad luck for you I guess, this place sucks. Too much drama, and not even free time."




"Thanks, I guess-I actually kind of like it, though.  I mean, there's just a lot of room and stuff to do-it's fantastic compared to either my old place, and especially more so than the street."

"My name's Charlotte by the way, what's yours?"

_Okay, still a bit woozy-and tired.  God I'm tired, maybe I should get some rest soon._  She clutches her head for a moment, as if to balance herself, but then thinks she's seeing things as a weird glow appears over her.



> "Hey Jimmy, were you chosen to be on Legacy?," Ryan asks as he floats above Jimmy, smiling down at him with his arms crossed.




"Hey, who the hell are you?"  Charlotte says, appearing disconcerted and agitated, "And what's this 'Legacy'-some sort of band or something?!"

_O.k. mutants+arrogant glowing guy+band, what am I thinking?  When I get a chance to, I need to buy myself an "I Blame Liquor" T-shirt or something._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2003)

Kelly sighs and slows her exercises from 2 beats a second to one, and finally stops, glistening with perspiration.  It appeared that this Ryan kid didn't want to talk either.  _Stupid glowboy,_ she thought petulantly as he flew off.  _Are there any guys besides that Jimmy guy not going to the dance, I mean I can't go un-escorted, that would be totally unacceptable, maybe I will just have to go with Tommy, _she thinks, sighing resignedly.  She picks up a white towel and wraps it around her kneck as she leaves the gym, wondering among other things why she hasn't already been invited to join Legacy, as well as who she could get to take her to the dance, and also what the exact deal was between JImmy and Sarah.

Being as direct as only a spoiled popstar such as herself could be, she decided to march back to the teachers office, without even bothering to change.  She knocked on the Kim woman's door only once before entering, not bothering to wait for an ok.  "MS. Kim, can I speak to you?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "What are teammates for?" Aniks says with a grin before stiffling a yawn.  "I'll see you tomorrow, it's been a long day."  She heads back to her room for the evening.



"Ok.  See ya later."  John heads back to the hospital where Sarah is for a few more hours before going back to his room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

*The Gym*

Yoshi shrugs to Cassie, “Hey do what you got to do, maybe you might make the team later?  So who needs your protection,” he cracks a wry smile, “you can be my bodyguard, I could use your personal attention.”

Charlotte’s reply makes Jimmy grin, “Call me Jimmy, and I guess when you put it that way, it isn’t halfway bad.  I got my own reasons for hating it here.”

Jimmy grumbles, and turns to Ryan, “Yeah, I was, I turned those jerks down.  Screw the UNJE, I can do better on my own.  Oh and tell your little friend Anika to watch her mouth, and to mind her own business.  Whatever,” he flexed, and then looked up to Ryan, “What about you, you make it?”

*Jun Min’s Office*

Jun Min looks up from her paperwork, and smiles, “Hey Kelly, sorry about earlier this place gets crazy, I am sorry about the flight, this has been a trying day.  Please have a seat,” she moves some papers aside.

“You can call me Jun Min, what did you have on your mind?” she says with a smile removing her glasses.

*The World Response*

*United Nations Council*

“Well with all due respect sir, we believe this is the best move for the World at large,” the voice was wholly professional, and had the inflection of education that was the mainstay of Dr. Stockov’s nature.

Robert Jordan, the United States Representative for the United Nations frowned.  He was a tall man, a baseline but had a sense of presence and force of personality that was tangible.  He had short dark hair, and a receding hairline.  Robert drummed his fingers as he formed a reply, “Then Dr. Stockov I will have to profess that the United States Government  does not agree with the actions of the United Nations.  It would be in our best actions to not single out the elites, or place the world under a singular governmental force.  We Americans have fought long and hard for world peace, and freedom.  We cannot agree to these terms, not now, and not ever.”

Dr. Stockov sighed, “Mr. Jordan, you do understand that the world is currently in a state of chaos, we need to take drastic measures.  As an elite, I do not wish to have my peers persecuted but this is for our protection, as much as yours.”

“What about the act of giving the UNJE Executive Powers, and activating the United Nations Armed Forces, for _peacekeeping_ operations.  I do not agree with these policies.  The United States funds our own team of elites, and although the Justice Elite and their peers have done good things for the world community, my superiors and I are wary of believing that they alone could enforce peace across the world.  As it is, the United States does not allow the Justice Elite free reign within its borders,” Mr. Jordan replied.

“Well that must change if this policy is to be effective,” Dr. Stockov replied.

“No, it does not,” Mr. Jordan sighed, and then spoke, “As of this moment the United States, its territories, and sovereignties no longer fall under the purview of the United Nations Charter.  We work for the good of the World Community, but we cannot support such outright tyranny.  Several of our allies will be joining us, and an official statement will be released in twenty-four hours.  I bid you all good day, and God speed.”

The council was silent, things were beginning to unravel.  Dr. Stockov handled the news with her normal stoicism.  But several representatives were shocked, the United Nations was silent for many long moments.

Within seconds CNN had the news all over the world.  The United States of America had left the United Nations.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min’s Office*
> 
> Jun Min looks up from her paperwork, and smiles, “Hey Kelly, sorry about earlier this place gets crazy, I am sorry about the flight, this has been a trying day. Please have a seat,” she moves some papers aside.
> 
> “You can call me Jun Min, what did you have on your mind?” she says with a smile removing her glasses.




"Well, I kind of wanted to know what classes I am in, and who with, and like all of that stuff, no teacher has actually talked to me about any of this stuff, I mean the only time I actually saw any teachers was you and that McCallister guy." the popstar says, sliding into a chair, her legs folded under her.

"I...um, I also wanted to know about Legacy, and what all was going on with all of that, I mean I want to be on the team.  Paragon was the one who told me to come here, so that had to be the reason why right?  So like what do I do to get on it and all?" she asks the young teacher genuinely excited.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Karen is able to bring up plenty of information on pantheon, different attacks, notable elites like *Synapse*, *Bishop* who looks suprisingly alot like William, *Razor*, and several others.  They are generally described as terrorists though some groups that are pro-elite seem to pitch them as freedom fighters.  There is also talk of the UN tightening its grip on World Affairs with the current situation in Mexico City, and the Mandatory Registration, and the granting of the UNJE and UN Armed Forces with specific rights for law enforcement and peace keeping.  Many skeptics seem to be wary of where this may lead.




Karen blinks as she sees the resemblence between Bishop and William.
_No way. That can't be, he seemed so nice. Why would he come here? Maybe I should warn someone of the faculty staff, wasn't Mr. Kincaid head of security or something?_
As she prepares to leave to look for Mr. Kincaid she notices the current news topics. _The U.S. has left the U.N.? Maybe I should have stayed home and dodge that registration._
"Uhm ... SARAH? Where can I find Mr. Kincaid?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Well, I kind of wanted to know what classes I am in, and who with, and like all of that stuff, no teacher has actually talked to me about any of this stuff, I mean the only time I actually saw any teachers was you and that McCallister guy." the popstar says, sliding into a chair, her legs folded under her.
> 
> "I...um, I also wanted to know about Legacy, and what all was going on with all of that, I mean I want to be on the team.  Paragon was the one who told me to come here, so that had to be the reason why right?  So like what do I do to get on it and all?" she asks the young teacher genuinely excited.



 Jun Min handed Kelly a schedule, for now you will be in basic classes, and under observation.  I wouldn't ven think about Legqacy right now, they will be looking for more people, but although I know you are famous, just relax."

"And no that may not have been true, the students are here because we want them to be trained to know what their abilities are, and how they can use them safely.  We are here to educate, and teach, Legacy is just a by product of the response around the world and civil unrest and the like."

She smiles, "This place is a little busy, and crazy so you will have plenty to worry about trust me.  You didn't hit it off well with Mr. McCallister either, and he is in charge of the Legacy team, at least locally."

A message pops up on Jun Min's monitor, she casually opens it, and reads it briefly, before she shakes her head, "Today is just not a good day, looks like the U.S. just left the United Nations over policy differences."

"I get the feeling this is only going to get worse before it gets better," she sighs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen blinks as she sees the resemblence between Bishop and William.
> _No way. That can't be, he seemed so nice. Why would he come here? Maybe I should warn someone of the faculty staff, wasn't Mr. Kincaid head of security or something?_
> As she prepares to leave to look for Mr. Kincaid she notices the current news topics. _The U.S. has left the U.N.? Maybe I should have stayed home and dodge that registration._
> "Uhm ... SARAH? Where can I find Mr. Kincaid?



 SARAH replies, "Yes he is in the Garage, tending to the vehicles, shall I page him, or do you need directions?" the computerized voice speaks in a normal conversational tone.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH replies, "Yes he is in the Garage, tending to the vehicles, shall I page him, or do you need directions?" the computerized voice speaks in a normal conversational tone.




As Karen looks around to see where the voice is coming from, she replies"Some directions would be nice, I guess."

When she gets she the directions she needs, she heads out towards the Garage, looking for Mr. Kincaid.
"Uhm ... Mr. Kincaid are you in here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> As Karen looks around to see where the voice is coming from, she replies"Some directions would be nice, I guess."
> 
> When she gets she the directions she needs, she heads out towards the Garage, looking for Mr. Kincaid.
> "Uhm ... Mr. Kincaid are you in here?"



 Mr. Kincaid rolled out from underneath a truck, and scrambled to his feet.  The gas cap and side panel had been replaced it seems, and he was working on tuning up the vehicle.  He scrambled to his feet, “Oh Karen right?  What are you doing down here, you didn’t get in trouble already did you?  Seemed like a sweet kid.”

He shrugged, and wiped his forehead creating a smudge of oil and grime, he sighs, “Been one of them days, all around the world it seems.  Oh hey, here I am jabbering on, you were looking for me?”

He walked towards a sink to get cleaned off, “Is something wrong?”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid rolled out from underneath a truck, and scrambled to his feet.  The gas cap and side panel had been replaced it seems, and he was working on tuning up the vehicle.  He scrambled to his feet, “Oh Karen right?  What are you doing down here, you didn’t get in trouble already did you?  Seemed like a sweet kid.”
> 
> He shrugged, and wiped his forehead creating a smudge of oil and grime, he sighs, “Been one of them days, all around the world it seems.  Oh hey, here I am jabbering on, you were looking for me?”
> 
> He walked towards a sink to get cleaned off, “Is something wrong?”




Karen smirks, "Wrong? No, ... at least I hope not. Do you remember that William guy I told you about? You know, from the plane. I was looking on the web for some info about Pantheon as everyone around here seems to know so much about them and I noticed that he looks quite a lot like Bishop. I thought I should tell someone that a member of Pantheon was this close to the school."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen smirks, "Wrong? No, ... at least I hope not. Do you remember that William guy I told you about? You know, from the plane. I was looking on the web for some info about Pantheon as everyone around here seems to know so much about them and I noticed that he looks quite a lot like Bishop. I thought I should tell someone that a member of Pantheon was this close to the school."



 “Wow, that could be bad, I better pass the along to Dr. Hudabo, and Mr. McCallister.  I wouldn’t be too worried; this place is like a fortress, especially with the changes and upgrades Mr. McCallister had me put in.  I am sure the local authorities will be glad to know that,” he said with a smile.

He sat down at a terminal and sent a quick voice message to both Mr. McCallister and Dr. Hudabo, and then turned, “So anything else happen on your trip over?”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Wow, that could be bad, I better pass the along to Dr. Hudabo, and Mr. McCallister.  I wouldn’t be too worried; this place is like a fortress, especially with the changes and upgrades Mr. McCallister had me put in.  I am sure the local authorities will be glad to know that,” he said with a smile.
> 
> He sat down at a terminal and sent a quick voice message to both Mr. McCallister and Dr. Hudabo, and then turned, “So anything else happen on your trip over?”




"Not really, we just talked about philosophy and stuff, he was very friendly actually," she smiles as she continuous, "but this place has proven to be very interesting already. With Kal, Aris and Kelly dropping in from the sky and all that, but I guess you already knew about that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Not really, we just talked about philosophy and stuff, he was very friendly actually," she smiles as she continuous, "but this place has proven to be very interesting already. With Kal, Aris and Kelly dropping in from the sky and all that, but I guess you already knew about that."



 Mr. Kincaid, “Well I knew we had the pop princess on the way, I don’t recognize the other names, but I really don’t stay up with the news that passes through here.  I leave that to the students, I am not here to keep tabs on people.  Just make sure you guys stay safe.  I will run the names by the staff, I don’t recognize them from the rosters, we weren’t getting that many students that I knew of.”

He shrugs, “Thanks for the heads up Karen, I better get back to work, these vehicles won’t tune themselves up, despite all this high technology,” he shrugs, “it takes a certified grease monkey, to get the job done.”

He gets under another vehicle and gets back to work.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid, “Well I knew we had the pop princess on the way, I don’t recognize the other names, but I really don’t stay up with the news that passes through here.  I leave that to the students, I am not here to keep tabs on people.  Just make sure you guys stay safe.  I will run the names by the staff, I don’t recognize them from the rosters, we weren’t getting that many students that I knew of.”
> 
> He shrugs, “Thanks for the heads up Karen, I better get back to work, these vehicles won’t tune themselves up, despite all this high technology,” he shrugs, “it takes a certified grease monkey, to get the job done.”
> 
> He gets under another vehicle and gets back to work.




"No problem," she says as she crouches down to look underneath the vehicle, "Maybe I can help. I'm pretty good with mechanics and stuff and besides I usually just get bored at night anyway."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Gym*
> 
> Yoshi shrugs to Cassie, “Hey do what you got to do, maybe you might make the team later? So who needs your protection,” he cracks a wry smile, “you can be my bodyguard, I could use your personal attention.”
> 
> ...




Cassie does a high leaping flip and lands with a suprised look. "Now you're teasing.. I mean.. you got accepted and I didn't" shrugs. "I'm going over to the punching bag why don't you tell me how long you'll stay here.. I mean the UN must be ready to put all assets to work after the Mexico City Incident and Elites are a bit scarce." starts working on the heavy punching bag with a bit of vigor.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "No problem," she says as she crouches down to look underneath the vehicle, "Maybe I can help. I'm pretty good with mechanics and stuff and besides I usually just get bored at night anyway."



 Mr. Kincaid shrugs, "Yeah I could use an extra hand, come on own and help me, fellow grease monkey.  It isn't like people are jumping to get under the hood of these things, but it has to be done.  Truth be told, this is fun for me, working with my hands, makes me feel like I am actually earning the outrageous amount of cash the Un is paying us staff members."

Mr. Kincaid scoots over to allow Karen some room, and the two work together on several vehicles.  Tuning them up, cleaning, and any other maintenance.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid shrugs, "Yeah I could use an extra hand, come on own and help me, fellow grease monkey.  It isn't like people are jumping to get under the hood of these things, but it has to be done.  Truth be told, this is fun for me, working with my hands, makes me feel like I am actually earning the outrageous amount of cash the Un is paying us staff members."
> 
> Mr. Kincaid scoots over to allow Karen some room, and the two work together on several vehicles.  Tuning them up, cleaning, and any other maintenance.




Karen is very eager to help out, not at all worried about grease stains, but very careful not to scratch the paint."I've always loved to take things apart and try to put them together again plus when you grow up with three older brothers who are fond of bikes and cars and stuff, you pick up a thing or two."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2003)

"Well, okay, I geuss."  Kelly says, disappointed, she had expected an automatic invitation for legacy, and even that was just a formality to her way of thinking.  Today was really turning into a bust, that was pretty much her only reason for coming, to join legacy for the boost it would give her career, it was a big publicity stunt kind of thing.  She took her schedule from Jun Min with a sigh, wondering if she knew anyone with any pull on the Selection Commitee, resolving to have her agent check into it, her face brightened into a smile.

"I guess he didn't like me calling this place kindergarden huh?" the popstar asks Jun Min, smirking.  "I still think I could take that Genocide guy, especially if the other students were helping, especially the ones who are on Legacy, and Kal and Aris."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2003)

Ryan smiles at Charlotte. _She dresses weird, and isn't very polite. Oh well. She must be the new student. Well, one of them. This place is getting crowded._ "Uh, I'm Ryan. Legacy is a team of teenage elites sponsored by the United Nations to boost failing public relations, and I agree, it sounds like some kind of lame band. Heh."

"You made it?," Ryan asks incredulously. _Okay, now I know it wasn't because of my mental health. I definitely need to have a chat with Mr. McCallister._ "I didn't make it." Ryan shrugs, and allows his face to reveal none of his disappointment or anger.

"I don't think I will tell Anika to shut her mouth. And if I were you, I wouldn't insult my friends again, Jimmy," Ryan warns. _Or I will beat you within an inch of your life._ "Oh, Charlotte, Jimmy is a brutal and simplistic thug and brute. Thanks for your time and valuable information, Jimmy." _Next time, next time..._

_Now I need to see Mr. McCallister, find out what's going on._ Ryan thinks, as he soars through the Institute towards his office, ignoring any distractions as he mind processes information. _Mexico City was destroyed. The Overseer wants to kidnap me. He recently sent two of his agents to this world. I did not make the team, but many others did. With my abilities, I deserved to make the team. My mental problems are not a factor, since Jimmy Li was invited. Cassandra was not invited to join either. Both Cassandra and I have something to do with this Overseer character._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2003)

*Mr. McCallister’s Office*

Mr. McCallister looks up as Ryan enters,  “Hey I thought you would how up sooner then later.  I know you are disappointed.  But it isn’t the end of the world Ryan, I know that sounds hollow, but I think you can get through this.  Knowing your nature you have probably gone around finding out who else made it, and are probably surprised by who did and didn’t.”

“We all face disappointment, hell it took my second tryout for Justice Elite before I made it.  You have limitless potential Ryan, but some on the committee see your attitude as detrimental.  Now I know you may be wondering about Jimmy, he is a jerk, we all know that.  But he has a tendency to shed that aspect when the chips are down, it seems, and his father was on the committee.  To his credit he declined.  I don’t know, there isn’t much I can say to make this any better, but if you have any questions of me, please ask,” he finishes.

*Jun Min’s Office*

“Maybe but this isn’t just about butt kicking, people get hurt in those kind of situations.  And people die, you do realize that right?  Some of the students have the capability to deal lethal force, and have used it, and those you face may have no moral quandaries with using lethal force.  This isn’t the movies Kelly, or music, this stuff is real, I realize your past, but these people won’t think twice of killing you if they are as bad as the students say.  You need to think about that, maybe you guys could, but at what cost?  Someone could, and probably would die,” Jun Min finishes.

“And no, calling this place kindergarten does not help your cause,” she says with a smile, “but I just don’t want you getting into something you can’t handle.  Not saying you can’t handle yourself, but this isn’t kindergarten, and you can ask the students the individuals they have tangled with, give no quarter.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2003)

"I know its not just about beating up the bad guys, I'm not stupid, but Genocide already killed one person, and I can't help but think he is going to kill a lot more people and I don't want to think that I could have done something but I was too afraid to try.  He definitely is one of the bad guys, but I can protect myself, and I can be just as dangerous as everyone else, I really can.  Genocide wasn't pulling his punches last time either, if I hadn't just been through a crash and having my Aerodyne explode around me, I would have been fine,"  Kelly said earnestly.

"Besides theres going to be a lot of dealing with the rats, er press, and I do that all of the time, I have to.  I know its real, and that people get hurt, I really do, but I already learned so much control, I mean I can even make lightning bolts weak enough to be like tasers, its actually pretty nifty, this one time I actually zapped an entire room at once, not to mention I was able to like freeze everyone in place, it was so cool.  Theres just so much different stuff I can do, I just want people to actually let me do it.  I mean I only came here since Paragon made  me, and because of Legacy, otherwise I would still be on tour and that pilot would still be ok."  said Kelly, sighing, "I bet that they would totally let be a super-hero."  Kelly says nodding at the TV report about the US's backing out of the UN.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 8, 2003)

"Yeah, whatever...Thanks for the advice,"  Charlotte says to Ryan, "But I perfer to make my own decisions about people, and only after I get to know them.  Nice to meet you both, though..I think, even.  Excuse me.."

She looks kind of dazed as she says this, her head spinning, and wanders off to find a spot to slump against.  She finds herself a nice, stable spot-until Cassie on the other side punches it, causing Charlotte to reel slightly, and almost trips over on herself.

Yelling, "Ouch!", she spins around wildly, "Where'd that come from?"  Looking at Cassie, her eyes quickly widen, "You!  Why did...how dare you do that!"  Charlotte says as she readies herself in a fighting stance, as if expecting another blo but suddenly feels a wave of diziness spread over her again, and stumbles back to her room.

Edit-Fixed things since things were forwarded


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister looks up as Ryan enters,  “Hey I thought you would how up sooner then later.  I know you are disappointed.  But it isn’t the end of the world Ryan, I know that sounds hollow, but I think you can get through this.  Knowing your nature you have probably gone around finding out who else made it, and are probably surprised by who did and didn’t.”




_Well, I could let myself be disappointed and be depressed for a while. Be jealous of everyone who made it. Get angry at the world for being a failure. But I won't._ Ryan smiles at Mr. McCallister, and nods. "Yeah, it sucks, but I know it's now the end of the world.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “We all face disappointment, hell it took my second tryout for Justice Elite before I made it.  You have limitless potential Ryan, but some on the committee see your attitude as detrimental.  Now I know you may be wondering about Jimmy, he is a jerk, we all know that.  But he has a tendency to shed that aspect when the chips are down, it seems, and his father was on the committee.  To his credit he declined.  I don’t know, there isn’t much I can say to make this any better, but if you have any questions of me, please ask,” he finishes.




_Mr. McCallister needed another tryout for Justice Elite? That's actually heartening. Still, I failed to get onto a stupid teen team that's just a public relations booster. Oh well. Can he read my mind? Well, I should just make the best of it._

"Sure, I have some questions. First of all, did Isabella make it?" _I didn't recall hearing her name, but if anyone should be on Legacy, it's her. She just flew into that aerodyne, toasted the controls, and flew right out._

"But that's not really important. I mean, what can I do to make the team? Just wait for the next committee meeting?" _That would be really boring. And everyone else would have a headstart in the classwork. And if they go out on some kind of mission, I couldn't just follow them, could I? _ "What would you advise me to do, Mr. McCallister? I can't just wait for something to happen, it's not really my style. And what if my friends just go out into danger on some Legacy mission without me? I'd feel kind of pathetic. _I wonder who's authorized to hire support personnel? That might be a plausible idea, but I think I'll wait for any Legacy missions to pop up first._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2003)

*Kelly*

Jun Min nods listening to Kelly, “A super-hero?  Is that what this is about?” she laughs, “Let me tell you the comic books get it all wrong, I don’t see Paragon as a super-hero, I mean he is hot, but he isn’t a super-hero.  I doubt he would do the stuff he does if he wasn’t getting paid for it, don’t get that in your head.”

“This isn’t a _super-hero_ school.  We are not here to create the next Superman or Batman, or something.  We are just here to help youths, some who have a good grasp of their powers and many that do not, and help them overcome the hurdles that being an elite presents.  This is a place of education and self-discovery, Kelly.  I believe that you have an incredible amount of control, but you still have things to learn.  This is not about being cool.  You have a gift, but it isn’t just for show, remember that.  If you thought you were sent here just for Legacy, well sorry if you were misled, but the students are here because either they wanted to be here, or someone felt they could benefit from the unique facilities we have here on hand.”

“I hope you understand,” she smiles and shows Kelly to the door, “I am sorry to usher you out, but there is a call I need to make, with some relative privacy alright, talk to you later okay?” she smiles and then closes the door.

_*OOC:* Not to kill the scene, but I am ready to move the story along now that introductions have been made.  Sorry Sollir, didn’t mean to step on ye toes, but the show must go on eh?  Tie up any loose ends, and then we press, I know some scenes are still open, but we do have a big dance to get to right?_

*The intervening Five Days*

The Institute almost returns to a normal routine for the next few days, with the exception that the students in the Legacy Program have extra classes that last about three hours after everyone else is done.  The classes focus on Team Dynamics, International Law & Politics, and Public Relations.

Kal, Aris, and Charlotte are allowed to stay at the school, but thorough checks on their background is still being done before they attend classes.  Although for Kal and Aris, they spend much of the time, just trying to learn more about this world, as compared to theirs.  Although it seems impossible, their world is only in the year 2003, about 11 years behind the current time, according to them.  Many of the things the students take for granted, they are amazed by, and they have very interesting stories to share.

The rest of the students spend their time, trying to stay focused on the tasks at hand.  Tests, homework, Power Training, and any number of other day-to-day things occupy the time of all the students.  Other students spend time preparing the main Auditorium for the dance, which has the Theme of the Island Paradise.  Arafina and her friends are in charge of putting the whole thing together along with Jun Min.  The rumors hit the school that there may be a duet at the dance by Sakura Red and Kelly Mitchell, but that is neither to be confirmed nor denied.

Locally things seem to settle down, the incidents that shook the world four days are still making the news, but local concerns also make the news.  Black Fist Jihad Terrorists supposedly allied with the Congo Protectorate regime have laid claim to an explosion outside a UN Building in Cairo, Egypt killing 114 people, including 1 elite.  Justice Elite does Ambassador to several countries in the region, spreading the message that Mandatory registration is for the good of everyone.

But on the International front, Japan, Canada, and Germany have joined the United States in leaving the UN.  Reports of many elites that wish to avoid registration have made the move to those countries cannot be confirmed, but many suspect it is taking place.  The Mexico City Disaster is being blamed on some type of Explosive Detonation, but the cause of which is still unknown, radiation levels are nowhere near what they should be for a Nuclear detonation, and have the experts baffled as to the cause.  But the death toll is all too real, and the world economies take a large hit.

On the 9th of July, Hidalgo Valdez, a publicly acknowledge member of Pantheon, issued a statement to the press on behalf for the enigmatic Cardinal.  The man is a well dressed Spanish Playboy, with a killer smile, and penchant for wearing everything tailor made.  His statement is live on CNN round the world, from Barcelona, Spain.

“My brother elites of Pantheon have seen that the news and many national Governments have tried to crucify our name and attach us to the disaster in Mexico City.  That is an absolute lie, and it untrue. Twelve of our elite brothers and sisters were killed in that blast.  Twelve too many for the one race, the chosen of the Next Age; we are not legion.  We mourn the baselines lost in the blast, but we are outraged by the lack of publicity for our lost elite brothers, those that die on your killing fields, we fight for you, we die for you, and you think a simple monument does us justice?  We are your future, we are your legacy, and you repay us with your cowardice?  You strip our rights from us!  The UN has gone too far, and the lapdogs that serve them are traitors to the one race.  How long till we live in ghettoes?  How long till you initiate the Final Solution?  Do you think we don’t know about *No Return*?  We know.”

Hidalgo was evasive on just what No Return was, as he left the scene under armed escort.  But the question has flooded the news as people race to find out just what the elite meant by his words.  It has not allayed suspicion of their involvement, but it has sparked more questions.  But as of the moment no answers are forthcoming from the UN who dismisses Hidalgo as a crackpot, and the UNJE says that they are placing all their efforts into finding the ones responsible for the Mexico City Disaster.

*July 11th, 2014*

_Current Time is 1600 local time, and classes were let out early for the Dance which is in about four hours and scheduled pretty much for the rest of the night._

The Institute is abuzz with students wondering who is going with whom, who will be wearing what, and just well trying to focus on other things but the world at large.  The music is sure to be great, and a decent International Mix, and the rumors are still unconfirmed, but Sakura Red is said to show, but again, neither a confirmation or denial on that.

_*OOC:* Again I leave the players to choose what they are doing, and all that.  Kelly the rumors are true, Sakura Red is scheduled to do a duet with you, your agents think it would be great press, and squash any rivalry rumors even if they do exist._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Well, I could let myself be disappointed and be depressed for a while. Be jealous of everyone who made it. Get angry at the world for being a failure. But I won't._ Ryan smiles at Mr. McCallister, and nods. "Yeah, it sucks, but I know it's now the end of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*OOC:* Obviously taking place earlier..._

Mr. McCallister nods, "Alright you have drive, I know you won't like the answer but you will have to twait, and chances are there will be more selectees, we have a three month run before Legacy goes live.  So just stay focused, I know you got what it takes Ryan."

he leans back, "As far as Isabelle, she was considered, but she came to me afterwards and asked to decline, she does not want to be on the team.  Her own reasons, and that is all I can say on that."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 8, 2003)

James has lunch with Kiyana and makes small talk... trying not to be nervous about tonight's dance. In the last week or so he has been spending his free time researching dance steps and practicing as much as possible (with his high DEX he should be ok by now ). He spends about an hour or so going through the cloths that Kiyana helped him pick out online some time back and spends a lot of time looking at himself in the mirror... fixing his hair just right, etc. He then undresses, takes another shower and re-dresses himself and spends some more time getting his hair just right... then he paces his room for a while, staring at the clock as if will time to speed up...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James has lunch with Kiyana and makes small talk... trying not to be nervous about tonight's dance. In the last week or so he has been spending his free time researching dance steps and practicing as much as possible (with his high DEX he should be ok by now ). He spends about an hour or so going through the cloths that Kiyana helped him pick out online some time back and spends a lot of time looking at himself in the mirror... fixing his hair just right, etc. He then undresses, takes another shower and re-dresses himself and spends some more time getting his hair just right... then he paces his room for a while, staring at the clock as if will time to speed up...



 James gets a visual message on his monitor from Yoshi, the young Japanese youth smirks, his usual bandana tied around his head.  He grins, "James, dude, I figured us being teammates and all, you would want to chill out at the after party down at the lake after the dance!  It is going to be the place to be, I am bringing the refreshments, we got a limo already picked out man, first class all the way!  What do you say man?  Bring Kiyana she would have a blast, skinny dipping anyone?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 8, 2003)

Ryan decided not to let his time go to waste, sitting in on the Team Dyanamics class offered to Legacy members, but electing to sit out on the other two. 

Ryan had also ordered a bouquet of Swedish flowers for Anika, and custom ordered three of his robes from a tailor through the use of the Internet. Two were a sandy brown, one was colored in forest green. _This should give accent my distinctive appearance,_ he thinks, running his hand over the soft fabric. 

He had also filled a backpack with granola bars and bottled water, as well as a few other survival necessities to comfort his paranoia about the upcoming dance. _Okay, this probaby won't do much good. I don't need to eat or drink, but whoever makes it out alive will. It's still not enough. Why do I have such a bad feeling about this dance? It's silly. Oh well, remember: a failure to plan is a plan to fail._ Ryan had also withdrawn half of the dollars from what was left of his bank account. _No harm in having a little bit of cash, I guess._

Ryan was sitting in his room, thinking, as he watched his old fashioned, non-digital watch tick away the seconds. _Can I really join Legacy in good moral conscience? I don't support the UN taking over or forcing elites to register. Heck, what if the UN made Legacy hunt down dissidents in China? And I have to support my country, and I agree with their position anyway. And now more countries are rallying to the US's cause. But I want to be on some kind of elite team. Maybe we can form our own. That would be pretty cool, I guess._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2003)

(Just before the dance)

Cassie fusses with her dress as she checks her 'research' material on current fashions. (Web pages of various teen magazine). Apparently she has been practicing as she has the proper colors and ammounts applied to her face that match. She looks quite pretty, her hair and face done up to match the outfit that Yoshi helped her pick out.

As she finishes she checks the time to make sure that her looks is proper, her computer beeps. She opesn the Email that pops up, reading it carefully as she waits for Yoshi.


_OOC: She's looking into her actual citizenship ie.. US citizenship and asking if there is a way she can legally avoid 'registration'._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2003)

(duplicate post)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2003)

(Just before the dance)

Cassie fusses with her dress as she checks her 'research' material on current fashions. (Web pages of various teen magazine). Apparently she has been practicing as she has the proper colors and ammounts applied to her face that match. She looks quite pretty, her hair and face done up to match the outfit that Yoshi helped her pick out.

As she finishes she checks the time to make sure that her looks is proper, her computer beeps. She opesn the Email that pops up, reading it carefully as she waits for Yoshi.


_OOC: She's looking into her actual citizenship ie.. US citizenship and asking if there is a way she can legally avoid 'registration'. _
_And she would have gone to any of the classes she was allowed into dealing with the new team.

_


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 8, 2003)

Kelly has spent the last few days settleing into her classes, and getting to know the other students, but the majority of her time, over 10 hours a day were spent in preperation for the dance.  Between her daily 4 hour workouts, and the 6 or so hours she spent learning the choreography and the songs that she and Sakura would be singing together, Kelly's days were quite full, more so then even some of the people who had made Legacy.  With homework and all of her classes she would have been running something in excess of 25 hour days if you included the 8 hours of sleep she never got.

After that first day it was rare to see her in her school uniform outside of classes, every day brought some new designer outfit, all to die for, and all well out of the price range of the average person.  She hadn't even attended classes the day of the dance, consumed as she was by her preperations: a rehearsal, followed by 7 hours of pampering and having her make-up and hair done.  It was a long and involved personal ritual that she had gone through before each of her performances.  She emerged wearing a white sleeveless silk shirt, a short white skirt, and a pair of calf- high white leather boots.

"Josh, can you have someone bring up some Pizza back-stage?  I want some food for afterwards." she tells her agent, as she takes a seat beside him on the couch.  "I also want to know what the deal is with Legacy and that stupid panel, I wanted to be on the team before I ever got here, and it still hasn't happened, surely you know someone that knows someone that knows whats actually going on don't you?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 9, 2003)

After classes, Anika heads ot her room.  She spends some time performing a small ritualistic prayer before getting her dress out of the closet and lying it on her bed.  _"Silly,"_ she thinks, _"like the gods care about how the dance goes.  I sure care though.  Why am I so nervous?  I'm just spending some time with my friends, having fun.  Nothing serious."_  She sighs. _"Better get cleaned up."_  She spends some time showering, fixing her hair (she's wearing it up), applying make-up, and basically getting ready.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 9, 2003)

Mark spends much of the intervening five days in the pool repeatedly trying out his new swimsuits, when not in class or pursuing his new hobby of running laps around the compound. He makes an effort to spend some time with Tommy and the Legacy members outside of classes as well.

Taking advantage of getting out of class early, Mark gets in another half hour in the pool before showering and dressing for the dance. Once dressed, he looked himself over in the mirror and decided the purple shirt was the right choice. He looked good. _I wonder if Star will like it. Can Star like it?_ For that matter did she expect him to dance? Between the new classes and trying to get to know his teammates a little better he hadn't given it any thought. 

_Where did Tommy put Star?_ Mark didn't know. He guessed he was supposed to pick her up.

"SARAH, do you know where Star's room is?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> James gets a visual message on his monitor from Yoshi, the young Japanese youth smirks, his usual bandana tied around his head.  He grins, "James, dude, I figured us being teammates and all, you would want to chill out at the after party down at the lake after the dance!  It is going to be the place to be, I am bringing the refreshments, we got a limo already picked out man, first class all the way!  What do you say man?  Bring Kiyana she would have a blast, skinny dipping anyone?"




James will reply to the message back to Yoshi "*Sure sounds great*" James will then call up Kiyana and ask if she would like to go to this thing...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2003)

*OOC:*_ The US has a government sponsored team called American Spirit, and there are several privately funded and national government sponsored teams around the world, Justice Elite is just International, the first ones, and widely popular for clarification.  Cassie is already registered by virtue of being at the school, poof you are in the database. Oh before I forget Sarah, still has not recovered from the coma._

*Kelly*

Josh groans, “Alright, this is all messed up you mean to tell me they have not let you on the team yet.  I mean I have been calling them all day, and they know just how important you are!  You are Kelly Mitchell after all.  Look I am right on it, by the time I am done the UN will be calling me begging to have you on legacy, alright?  Oh and try to be civil with Sakura.  This could really put a shot in the arm of your career, we are talking winning Grammies, babe.  I got to go, Power Lunch, I may have an early lead on a movie deal Kelly, with you as the lead.”

*Mark*

SARAH replies in her normal charming tone, “She is in her quarters, shall I page her, or do you need directions…”

A message pops up on Mark’s monitor, “Hey Mark,” it is Tommy, with his customary hat, he grins, “Star is psyched.  I think she really likes you, her and Anika have been getting along great, and she is really pumped to go to the dance.  I hope you got your dancing shoes, I would go, but Dr. Hudabo gave me a little project, and since I didn’t have a date, no big deal right?  I asked Kelly, but she turned me down, it wouldn’t look right for her image you know?”

“Anyway dude, she is waiting for you, at her room, and I don’t even know what she is wearing she wouldn’t tell me.  She has a mind of her own,” he winks, “talk to you later.  Have fun tonight, but not too much.  Oh hell cut loose!”  The message blips out, and the monitor returned to normal.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2003)

Ryan sighs,. glancing at his watch every few seconds. _I am positive something bad will happen. Why? Hmmm...where's fortune cookie boy? He might actually be able to see the future, even if he does disguise it with cryptic, meaningless phrases. Let's find him._

Ryan switches on his personal computer, then asks, "SARAH, where can I find Shao-Lin?" _Maybe I can find some answers from this._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James will reply to the message back to Yoshi "*Sure sounds great*" James will then call up Kiyana and ask if she would like to go to this thing...



 Kiyana smiles, "Ooh sounds romantic, I would love to, I mean out under the stars.  Don't you think it would be fun, James?  I will have to remember to bring a change of clothes just in case before we leave.  Oh you are the best, have to go and get ready!" she kisses the screen and then closes the connection.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs,. glancing at his watch every few seconds. _I am positive something bad will happen. Why? Hmmm...where's fortune cookie boy? He might actually be able to see the future, even if he does disguise it with cryptic, meaningless phrases. Let's find him._
> 
> Ryan switches on his personal computer, then asks, "SARAH, where can I find Shao-Lin?" _Maybe I can find some answers from this._



 SARAH replies, "Shao Lin is located in the Yard currently, shall I page him or give you directions?"


----------



## Samnell (Sep 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> “Anyway dude, she is waiting for you, at her room, and I don’t even know what she is wearing she wouldn’t tell me.  She has a mind of her own,” he winks, “talk to you later.  Have fun tonight, but not too much.  Oh hell cut loose!”  The message blips out, and the monitor returned to normal.




_She's really psyched? Guess Tommy could probably program that._ Mark nervously looked at himself in the mirror again and tucked in his shirt a little more. Then he rolled his shoulders and promptly pulled it right back to where it was before.

"She's going to want me to dance?" Mark groaned. He didn't know how to dance. And he forgot to get her flowers like Tommy suggested too and it was too late now. _This sucks. My first date and it's not even with a real girl and I already screwed it up_ Mark's hands started to shake and he squeezed his eyes shut and tried to think about how the water flowed over his body when he was swimming. He almost undressed and went to do a few quick laps, but then he'd be late or have to go wet.

Mark pictured himself showing up dripping wet in his swimsuit with Star on his arm and forced out a smile. "Ok ok. Stop being a freak. Not going to puke. Not puking. No puking. Mark repeated a bit desperately to himself. _Wet thoughts. Wet thoughts._ A week's worth of pent-up nerves wouldn't be so easily dismissed, especially not by mantras that only worked some of the time anyway.

Mark undid the top two buttons of his shirt, fingers blurring, and pulled it off over his head. He careened into the bathroom and caught himself on the rim of the toilet seat sure he was about to see his lunch again. He hung on to the seat and his hair flopped forward like it always did. He looked at his reflection and saw thick bags under his glassy eyes. 

Mark had dirt on his face and a split lip with a growing bead of blood on it. After a moment what he saw registered and he hurled himself back from the toilet, knocking against the sink and hitting his head on the wall behind him. He slumped back to the floor and saw the track marks on his arms.

_Not real. This isn't real. This isn't me. It's not real. It's not real. Pants. I'm wearing the pants I bought for the dance with the money I got from- Where did I get money? I stole the pants from- No. I. Bought. The. Pants. Get. A. Grip. Just need some-_ Mark kicked the toilet, hard.

"This isn't real. I'm seeing things," he told himself firmly and hauled himself up off the floor. "And I'm not having a stupid panic attack like I never went a day without getting high." _Why isn't this working? I did detox and rehab. I haven't had anything in six months, two weeks, and four days. I shouldn't still be having cravings like this every time I get nervous about something._

Mark took a step over to the sink and held himself up on it, one hand slipping into the water where his swimsuit was soaking. He fished it out and saw the scars were gone from the hand and arm holding it. _Alright. That's better. This is me. I swim and I'm an elite and they want me to lead Legacy and I have friends who don't just get stoned with me and I have a date and it's in two hours and there's a dance and I have a shirt and money of my own and I really need to get ready._

Looking at his reflection in the mirror above the sink, Mark decided he was still missing something. He wanted to look neat, not like the dirty, strung-out thing he saw in the toilet water. He ran water over his hands and tried to slick his hair back. Some of it stayed but most fell right back over his forehead. Mark grabbed a comb and tried again with that. He made progress and dug one-handedly around until he found one of the things he'd never touched in the package of toiletries the Institute gave out: a little travel sized can of hair spray.

The stuff stank and made Mark cough, but he finally got his hair neatly plastered down to his skull with the longer stuff in back going down his neck just a little. There. Now he looked better. Mark unbuttoned the rest of his shirt so he wouldn't mess up his carefully attended to hair and put it back on, buttoning even the top button he found uncomfortable before. 

Another trip to the mirror on his closet door. Now he looked good. He felt a lot better than he did half an hour ago too. He made a note on his computer to buy some hair gell and added a few more shirts like the one he wore to his shopping list with some more running and swimming gear for the next time he got to the mall. With an hour and a half to kill yet, Mark admired his cleancut reflection again and decided Star would like it. He got directions from SARAH and sought out her room.

Mark had cold feet again outside the door and lightly patted his head to make sure his hair was in place where he'd combed and sprayed it, straightened his purple collar, and knocked. 

"Star? It's me. Uh, I'm sorry I'm early but I thought we could talk a little before the dance."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 9, 2003)

> *Kelly
> 
> *Josh groans, “Alright, this is all messed up you mean to tell me they have not let you on the team yet. I mean I have been calling them all day, and they know just how important you are! You are Kelly Mitchell after all. Look I am right on it, by the time I am done the UN will be calling me begging to have you on legacy, alright? Oh and try to be civil with Sakura. This could really put a shot in the arm of your career, we are talking winning Grammies, babe. I got to go, Power Lunch, I may have an early lead on a movie deal Kelly, with you as the lead.”




Kelly can't help but smile at the utterly in-sincere praise, _Josh does love to hear himself talk_, she thought,_ I wonder what he would say if he knew I'd rather be on Legacy then singing? Probably ignore it and try for the same exact deals.  What kind of movie?  I am so not doing any softcore, thats too much, and it'd prolly even get me in trouble at school, even if it was legal.  _"I'll be nice if she will," Kelly says pleasantly, knowing that both her and the other girl had reputations for being catty, at least in the industry if not to the public.

"Whats the movie about? she asks Josh curiously, "And I want to know who else is in it before I say yes."  she seats herself in a chair, her legs folded underneath her, mentally going over her songs and the songs Sakura would be doing, as well as the songs that they would be doing together.  "It's kind of sad, I've been here for like a week, and I've only gotten asked to the dance by 2 people, one wast that Tommy McKain kid, and the other was some guy that wanted to cheat on his girlfriend who was in the hospital.  You'd think someone as famous as I am would be asked out by a ton of people."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana smiles, "Ooh sounds romantic, I would love to, I mean out under the stars.  Don't you think it would be fun, James?  I will have to remember to bring a change of clothes just in case before we leave.  Oh you are the best, have to go and get ready!" she kisses the screen and then closes the connection.





James's eyes are really wide and his mouth is really dry after he gets off the vid with Kiyana _Oh man... she is way to cool about this stuff... maybe I should take another shower... no better find something to wear after the dance... should I take swiming trunchs?_ James paces some more waiting for the hours to go by so that he can go pick up Kiyana. He will look over the flowers that he got her, hoping that she likes these as much as the ones that he got her a few weeks ago _I wonder what that terrorist lady is doing right now now?_


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 9, 2003)

Ryan glared at the computer for a few moments, eyes narrowing and temper rising. _Why am I getting angry? It's just some stupid machine Tommy built. Oh, yeah, that's why._

"I can find it," Ryan says curtly, before rushing out of his room to the Yard to find Shao-Lin. _I really don't like this stupid kid. I don't know why I'm going to him for advice. He's like a weather reporter. 'A fifty percent chance of rain,' yeah, that's helpful. It could rain, or it couldn't. And then they use weird language to describe it, that only they understand.

Why am I so edgy today?_, Ryan asks himself as he jogs. _Maybe I'm just nervous with going Anika and making an idiot of myself, or being the only one there who didn't make it or whatever, and having it constantly shoved into my face. 

Or because I sense that something really, really BAD will happen tonight._

Ryan ends his thoughts as he enters the Yard, searching for Shao-Lin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC:*_ The US has a government sponsored team called American Spirit, and there are several privately funded and national government sponsored teams around the world, Justice Elite is just International, the first ones, and widely popular for clarification. Cassie is already registered by virtue of being at the school, poof you are in the database. Oh before I forget Sarah, still has not recovered from the coma._




OOC: Well I figure she is against the whole idea of registration, even to the point of signing petions and other non-violent methods. Other than that she's just waiting for her date to show up and take her to the dance. LOL


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 10, 2003)

_7/11/14

Well, today was a drag, just like the other days.  Sure, there's lots of stuff to do here, at least a lot more than I'm used to.  I'm not certain, though, things here just seem too unreal, like it won't last for long.  Who knows how much time it will take them to check my background anyways, I hardly know if I even have a background, it's almost been a week.  Maybe things will perk up when I attend classes, but at least there's a dance tonight.  Social events have never been my thing, but who knows, maybe I can actually fit in here-I guess only time will tell._

Charlotte twirls the pen in her hand for a few moments, thinking of what else to write in her diary.  She didn't bother to learn how to use the computer, after all, she enjoyed penning her own words into a book much more than smashing your fingers on overly complex machinery.  Closing the small, leather-protected book, she placed it underneath her bed's mattress, in a place where she felt it's ontents were safe.  

_I guess I better get ready, this is going to take a while._  She thinks as she gets up and heads towards the bathroom.  Looking at the shower with disgust, she feels grateful that the Institute was able to provide her with some softer towers at her request.  She turned on the sink slightly and let the water trinkle on her hands some to feel how warm it was-but pulls it back as it starts to convulse slightly.  The water had never been her friend, but it was essential for life, ironically enough.

Taking one of the towels and putting it underneath the tap, she let it soak for just a second before squeezing it so that it was only slightly dampened.  She took to cleaning her skin gently with it before going to her closet.  Inside, she reaches in to find the black dress that Arafina helped pay for back when she first got here-she hadn't worn the dress since the day she had bought it.

She put it on and looked in the mirror.  It was as if it was made for her-it fit her perfectly, adding extra definition to the contour of her body, but also giving her a look of mysteriousness that she had enjoyed so much.  With only a little while til the dance, she sat in her bed and listened to music from her CD player while she waited for her 'mystery date'.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

*Mark*

The door slides open and inside, standing in the doorway is Star.  Her hair is freshly combed, and long, wearing a strapless black top, that shows her belly button. The rest of her outfit consists of black stilettos, and a short red skirt with slant that rises to the left, exposing more of her left leg then the right.  She has a minimal look in the makeup, but she is already quite attractive despite being a machine.

Star smiles, “Hi Mark, you are early, come on in,” she steps aside, her room neat and orderly.  She sits in a chair, and crosses her legs, “I was going to go with the boots, but these looked just a little bit better.  What did you want to talk about?” she seems genuinely curious.

*Kelly*

Josh sighs, “Don’t worry about them, you’re the star babe.  No details on the film, coming of age, comedy, kind of thing.  Big names, big names all the way around.  No nudity, but well you know that you will look good, come on I am looking out for your interests here.  Anyways I got to go, babe, we will be in touch,” the video message goes dead.

*Ryan*

Shao Lin sits gracefully by a small pond, in deep meditation.  He barely breathes, and his eyes are closed.  But his voice sounds in Ryan’s mind, “The son of the Stars is welcome here.  You have worries, but I have answers, but they are questions to even more important answers.  For the wind says the times are troubled.  A shadow approaches, from within, and without.  We live in interesting times, yes?”

*Charlotte*

Charlotte gets a video message from Jun Min, “Hey Charlotte, sorry it took so long, looked over your background checks.  Looks good, Dr. McTaggert will give you a physical on Monday, and you can start class that morning.  Welcome to the Institute, and have fun tonight!”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 10, 2003)

Past few days Karen had been busy with her homework, training, helping out in the garage and trying to convince someone to drive her to the mall so she could get herself a dress for the dance.

After classes she went straight to her room to shower and get dressed up. After having scrubbed her skin until her own reflection showed, she started to carefully thread several flowers in her hair, her hands trembling slightly. _I’m so nervous. This is the first party since *that* night. I hope nothing bad happens tonight._ Knowing well enough that jewellery and make-up would completely miss their point on her skin she had decided to go for a more natural approach. Satisfied that the flowers were in the right place, she put on her new dress, an open backed, sleeveless black dress that nearly touched the ground, elegant but not too showy.
_Good thing this dress is so long, it’s bad enough I have to wear those stupid shoes for class, maybe I should buy some sandals or something next time. I just hope I’m not the only one without a date, that would be pretty embarrassing._, she smirks as she smoothes out her dress.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, “Hi Mark, you are early, come on in,” she steps aside, her room neat and orderly.  She sits in a chair, and crosses her legs, “I was going to go with the boots, but these looked just a little bit better.  What did you want to talk about?” she seems genuinely curious.




"Uh yeah... Well I came early so I thought we could talk about, uh..." _Stupid stupid stupid._ "Back at the mall..." Mark started tentatively.

"Well I guess you know about how I got here from Tommy and you said something about it and I guess I'd like it more if you didn't from now on." Mark says uncomfortably. "It's ok that you did. Uh, you didn't know. But I guess I-I really don't want the others to know. I'm not really proud of it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

_*OOC:* Legacy members got their first installment cash, the signing bonus.  The contracts were in order, and Mark has a deal on the table with Nike, they want him to do endorsements for their shoes, including a new series for him.  The deal culminates to about 40 million dollars over four years._

*Mark*

Star stands looking ashamed, “I am sorry Mark.  I did not mean to make you feel uncomfortable.  I sometimes forget that what I say is not always what people want to hear.  Tommy says that my people skills are improving though, and Anika has been a great _friend_.  I guess I am just confused, I feel stuff that I don’t understand, it isn’t logical.”

She placed her hands behind her back, “I guess I am confused, because I think I am attracted to you Mark.  Your cool, your confident, and you just don’t let anything stop you.  And you actually said yes to go with me to the dance.  I just wanted to say I appreciate that.”

She models her outfit, “So does it look nice?”

*Cassie*

The door slides open, and standing in the doorway is Yoshi.  Wearing a tailored suit, all black with a white undershirt, and no bandana.  His hair is slicked back, and in his hands is a large radiant bouquet.  He steps forward and offers it to Cassie with a kiss, and smiles, “Damn you look beautiful, Cassie.”

He stepped back and whistled, “How did I get so lucky?  I must have done something right, I guess.  Hey the limo is waiting in the garage, and I got us reservations at Chez Vasco, real exclusive, but I guess money talks right?  Ready to go?” he offered his arm.

*Karen*

Mr. Kincaid was thankful for the help, and offered Karen the keys to the SUV they fixed up.  After he was satisfied she drove somewhat like a normal person, he let her drive herself to the Mall and enjoy herself.  She of course was subject to stares, and wayward glances, but she was able to find something that made her look good.

One of the girls she had made friends with in class also going by her lonesome, called up.  She had freckles and short red hair, her name was Clair.  She was from France, and had the power to manipulate sound waves in ways that could be painful.  She was still getting a grip on her powers, but was a nice shy girl. She smiled, “Hey Karen,” she said in her heavy accent, “I need some help picking an outfit, can you stop by?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2003)

> *Kelly
> 
> *Josh sighs, “Don’t worry about them, you’re the star babe. No details on the film, coming of age, comedy, kind of thing. Big names, big names all the way around. No nudity, but well you know that you will look good, come on I am looking out for your interests here. Anyways I got to go, babe, we will be in touch,” the video message goes dead.




Kelly sighs when Josh hangs up, she has always had a bit of stage jitters before she goes out, especially  when she is alone, as she is now.  She starts pacing back and forth in her room trying to get rid of her nerves, this was actually one of the more important performances for her since she actually had to live with her audiance if they didn't like it, not that there was much chance of that, but it was always in the back of her mind.

She quickly gave up on the pacing and sat down again, wondering if it was too late to get Tommy ready to take her, even if it was only to escort her to the stage, and escort her off afterwards.  "No, I'm not going with Tommy, so stop it." she tells herself softly, regretting turning him down earlier, she had just expected more people would have jumped at the chance to take her out to a dance.  She can't stop herself from fidgeting with all of the excitement thats going on, she and Sakura were going to be performing in only a few hours.

"I do have a few hours to kill, I might as well ask, I mean after this, I wont be as busy, not that its a bad thing not to be busy, but I wont be doing my 4 hour workouts, and only an hour of voice training a day, so I might as well ask him."  she says nervously, trying to convince herself.

"Sarah, can you dial Mr.McCallister for me? I would like to talk to him before my show if I can."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs when Josh hangs up, she has always had a bit of stage jitters before she goes out, especially  when she is alone, as she is now.  She starts pacing back and forth in her room trying to get rid of her nerves, this was actually one of the more important performances for her since she actually had to live with her audiance if they didn't like it, not that there was much chance of that, but it was always in the back of her mind.
> 
> She quickly gave up on the pacing and sat down again, wondering if it was too late to get Tommy ready to take her, even if it was only to escort her to the stage, and escort her off afterwards.  "No, I'm not going with Tommy, so stop it." she tells herself softly, regretting turning him down earlier, she had just expected more people would have jumped at the chance to take her out to a dance.  She can't stop herself from fidgeting with all of the excitement thats going on, she and Sakura were going to be performing in only a few hours.
> 
> ...



 After a few moments, Mr. McCallister's face appears on the monitor, he adjusts his glasses, "Oh Miss Mitchell, you called?" he is his normal stoic self, "The faculty is looking forward to your performance this evening with Sakura Red.  It promises to be a hit with the students."

He pauses and then folds his hands beneath his chin, "I take it, you had a question or a few questions for me?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

*Out near the Preserve*

Jimmy lit up another cigarette, and took a deep drag as he looked out over the balcony, “This place is all screwed up.”

Billy shrugged, *“Your just making it worse by getting all mad at everyone.” *

“Yeah well this place just pisses me off,” he blew out some smoke, and flicked the cigarette away, “you know what, I think I am done.”

*“What does that mean?”* Billy replied.

“I am done, I am out of this place, tonight.  I figure I can get Tommy to wipe my records, and the just ghost out of here.  Start a new life far from here, far from the UN, and far from my dad and his ambitions,” Jimmy smirked at the idea.

*“Where are you going to go?”* Billy countered.

“Anywhere,” Jimmy responded with a wave of his hands.

*“Be serious Jimmy, you’re blowing this way out of proportion,”* Billy replied trying to sound reasonable.  He paused and then placed his left hand in his pocket, *“Just because some girl ruined your chances with another girl, it does not mean the end of the world.”*

“You think this is about some empty headed chick?  This is about my life, I could care less about that singing whore.  Who cares her stuff sucks anyways.  This is about the world man, everything, all this registration crap!  Mexico City, and other elites, you ever get the feeling that something bad is going to happen?  Well I got that feeling, and that crap about No Return, makes me feel even worse.  I just get the feeling that we are being manipulated.   And I am tired of being a pawn, I am going to make my own decisions, from now on.  You have fun with Legacy,” he started to walk away.

Billy folded his arms and watched Jimmy walk away, *“There are other ways of handling this Jimmy.”*

Jimmy paused, “Not for me, peace out Billy, you were pretty cool for a boy scout.  Tell Isabelle later for me, I am out of this place.  Don’t arrest too many elites, Billy,” he started to walk away.

Billy sighed, but he didn’t follow.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 10, 2003)

James is ready to go and heads down to Kiyana's room a little early to pick her up. He brings the flowers that got her earlier and then knocked on her door with a big smile on his face. When she answers the door he bows slightly while presenting the flowers to her "*These are for you my lady.*" (at least this is the plan IF his voice does not break, or he does not break out in a sweat, etc)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James is ready to go and heads down to Kiyana's room a little early to pick her up. He brings the flowers that got her earlier and then knocked on her door with a big smile on his face. When she answers the door he bows slightly while presenting the flowers to her "*These are for you my lady.*" (at least this is the plan IF his voice does not break, or he does not break out in a sweat, etc)



 It takes about five minutes before she answers, her hair is damp, as she peaks out, "Just a second," she smiles, "your early."

She peaks her head back in about ten minutes later, she opens the door, and she stands in a form fitting blue gown, that is strapless.  She smiles at the flowers, and smells and looks lovely, she stumbles ome with the heels, and just giggles.

"For me?" she smiles blushing, and gives James a polite kiss on the cheek, "you are too sweet, James.  I didn't expect you this early," she says with a perfect smile, she looks and smells lovely.  Her hair is down, and she has just the right amount of makeup, to make her quite enchanting.

"You look handsome!" she says with a smile clapping her hands together.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> It takes about five minutes before she answers, her hair is damp, as she peaks out, "Just a second," she smiles, "your early."
> 
> She peaks her head back in about ten minutes later, she opens the door, and she stands in a form fitting blue gown, that is strapless.  She smiles at the flowers, and smells and looks lovely, she stumbles ome with the heels, and just giggles.
> 
> ...




James doesn't mind waiting... although he paces a bit... when she finally comes out he has a hard time speaking but finally manages to say "*Wow you look great!*" and then offers her his arm


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James doesn't mind waiting... although he paces a bit... when she finally comes out he has a hard time speaking but finally manages to say "*Wow you look great!*" and then offers her his arm



 Kiyana gladly takes James arm, "I feel like such a princess," she blushes at his compliment, "I don't look that good.  I just tried to look like the girls in the magazines.  But thank you."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _
> *Karen*
> 
> Mr. Kincaid was thankful for the help, and offered Karen the keys to the SUV they fixed up.  After he was satisfied she drove somewhat like a normal person, he let her drive herself to the Mall and enjoy herself.  She of course was subject to stares, and wayward glances, but she was able to find something that made her look good.
> ...



_

Karen replies with a grin: "Sure I'll be right over."
She quickly checks whether the flowers were still where they should be and heads towards Clair's room, being careful not to get dirt on her dress._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> After a few moments, Mr. McCallister's face appears on the monitor, he adjusts his glasses, "Oh Miss Mitchell, you called?" he is his normal stoic self, "The faculty is looking forward to your performance this evening with Sakura Red. It promises to be a hit with the students."
> 
> He pauses and then folds his hands beneath his chin, "I take it, you had a question or a few questions for me?"




"Thank you, I do hope it goes over well, but that wasm't really what I wanted to talk to you about."  she tells the teacher in response to his compliment, giving him a small smile.  "I umm...I actually wanted to talk to you about Legacy, I have been meaning to do it for awhile now, but my schedule leading up to this was so full I couldn't find the time, 4 hour workouts, choreography, vocal practices, and all the rest on top of school." she says, shrugging, "Well I have the time now, and I actually really get nervous before a show if I am not doing something, so here I am."  She looked down away from the screen for a moment before continuing.

"I know the people for legacy have already been picked and all, but you also said it was going to get bigger, so I was wondering what I had to do to get on it?  Is there even anything I can do to make the comittee want to pick me anymore then anyone else, or anything like that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen replies with a grin: "Sure I'll be right over."
> She quickly checks whether the flowers were still where they should be and heads towards Clair's room, being careful not to get dirt on her dress.



 Clair was thankful for Karen's arrival.  She was a full-figured girl, and was trying to decide between a nice pair of dress pants, and a tank top, or a black dress she had found.  It was an agonizing choice for her and she modeled both for Clair, and finally came back wearing shorts and a shirt, "So which one?  I like the pants, more conservative, I think."

"But I like the dress, a little more daring, did you see the slit, ahh decisions, decisions.  See I wish, I had your figure everything looks great on you, not me.  I got cursed with this butt," she says in her thick accent, she grumbles some in French.

She takes a seat on the bed, "I hope they have some good music, I want to dance tonight!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thank you, I do hope it goes over well, but that wasm't really what I wanted to talk to you about."  she tells the teacher in response to his compliment, giving him a small smile.  "I umm...I actually wanted to talk to you about Legacy, I have been meaning to do it for awhile now, but my schedule leading up to this was so full I couldn't find the time, 4 hour workouts, choreography, vocal practices, and all the rest on top of school." she says, shrugging, "Well I have the time now, and I actually really get nervous before a show if I am not doing something, so here I am."  She looked down away from the screen for a moment before continuing.
> 
> "I know the people for legacy have already been picked and all, but you also said it was going to get bigger, so I was wondering what I had to do to get on it?  Is there even anything I can do to make the comittee want to pick me anymore then anyone else, or anything like that?"



 Mr. McCallister thinks for a moment, "I wish I could tell you, but we, and by we, I mean me and the committee, prefer to allow the students to just show potential.  There is nothing you _can_ do per se, to make them want to pick you more so then others.  As much as some would like to think this is a publicity stunt, I plan to mold a team, that works together, and does what is expected of them.  This is serious stuff Kelly.  For now you should focus on getting through this _kindergarten_, and be attentive with your studies.  The team will probably get larger, but I can't say when or by how many.  I hope that answers your questions."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister thinks for a moment, "I wish I could tell you, but we, and by we, I mean me and the committee, prefer to allow the students to just show potential. There is nothing you _can_ do per se, to make them want to pick you more so then others. As much as some would like to think this is a publicity stunt, I plan to mold a team, that works together, and does what is expected of them. This is serious stuff Kelly. For now you should focus on getting through this _kindergarten_, and be attentive with your studies. The team will probably get larger, but I can't say when or by how many. I hope that answers your questions."




"I don't think of it as a publicity stunt, although I'm sure it would get a lot of publicity, I know its serious, very serious.  I just...I don't know." she says trailing off, not sure how to get what she wants, definitely a rare occurance.  Kelly gives McCallister a sheepish smile when he mentions the school as a kindergarten,  "I geuss I didn't give too good of a first impression did I?  Its just that he attacked me, and had just killed someone, I mean, what you have done, I mean really done, if you were me, and not in charge of making sure we were all safe and all of that?" she asks.

"I know I can do it, I know I can be like Anika and Mark, I know I can do stuff like that, its just everyone sees me as a spoiled brat and holds it against me so they wont give me the chance.  I at least want to know your not gonna hold that against me since its not really true."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Clair was thankful for Karen's arrival.  She was a full-figured girl, and was trying to decide between a nice pair of dress pants, and a tank top, or a black dress she had found.  It was an agonizing choice for her and she modeled both for Clair, and finally came back wearing shorts and a shirt, "So which one?  I like the pants, more conservative, I think."
> 
> "But I like the dress, a little more daring, did you see the slit, ahh decisions, decisions.  See I wish, I had your figure everything looks great on you, not me.  I got cursed with this butt," she says in her thick accent, she grumbles some in French.




"Try matching something with this complexion." she says with a grin, "I think the pants looked great, but then again I think I'm the only girl here who runs around barefoot and in greasy clothing all day."



> She takes a seat on the bed, "I hope they have some good music, I want to dance tonight!"




"Ooh, I heard Kelly would be performing with Sakura Red tonight. Don't know if it's for real, but it'll be fun anyway. It still makes me kind of nervous though, it's the first time I'm going to a party since I've changed," she says as she looks at her hands.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan*
> 
> Shao Lin sits gracefully by a small pond, in deep meditation.  He barely breathes, and his eyes are closed.  But his voice sounds in Ryan’s mind, “The son of the Stars is welcome here.  You have worries, but I have answers, but they are questions to even more important answers.  For the wind says the times are troubled.  A shadow approaches, from within, and without.  We live in interesting times, yes?”




Ryan furrows his brow, concentrating on what Shao-Lin said. _Have to pay attention here. Son of the Stars must be me, so he must know I'm related to Captain Cosmo or whatever. He has answers, and...what? Times are troubled...okay, I got that, I think. Shadow approaches, that must be the Overseer and his cronies, and within? Within me? Within this world? I hate this stuff._ Ryan holds up his hand.

"Okay, Shao Lin, I don't mean to be rude and all, but do you have to talk like that? All cryptic and stuff, you know. I'm impressed, I really am, but if its an act, please drop it. Uh, sorry. Nevermind." _That was smooth._

"Shao Lin, I have some worries about the dance. I know you can see the future and all, or at least something like that. What's going to happen at the dance? Will the bad guys like Overseer or Pantheon attack? And what about my friends? And what are these other answers and threats you are referring too?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2003)

Charlotte replied absent-mindedly to the message, "Yeah, thanks.."  As if she was in deep thought.  Suddenly, she remembered what she had forgotten-she didn't do her hair at all!  She quickly ran into the bathroom and got a hairbrush, and started straightening it out.

Over the past few days, she really didn't care much of her image, and it was showing-although she didn't look bad her hair was a tangled mess.  She loses herself in thought again as she contemplates about her mystery date, _I wonder when Arafina will get here, hmm...Ow!_  She thought as a few hairs were pulled out of the top of her head when she brushed too quickly.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*OOC:* Legacy members got their first installment cash, the signing bonus.  The contracts were in order, and Mark has a deal on the table with Nike, they want him to do endorsements for their shoes, including a new series for him.  The deal culminates to about 40 million dollars over four years._




Mark makes inquiries to whoever SARAH thinks would be the person to set him up with a lawyer.



> Star stands looking ashamed, “I am sorry Mark.  I did not mean to make you feel uncomfortable.  I sometimes forget that what I say is not always what people want to hear.  Tommy says that my people skills are improving though, and Anika has been a great _friend_.  I guess I am just confused, I feel stuff that I don’t understand, it isn’t logical.”




Mark shrugged, "That makes all of us."



> She placed her hands behind her back, “I guess I am confused, because I think I am attracted to you Mark.  Your cool, your confident, and you just don’t let anything stop you.  And you actually said yes to go with me to the dance.  I just wanted to say I appreciate that.”




"Uh, thanks," Mark said unsurely. "I never heard that before."



> She models her outfit, “So does it look nice?”




"Yeah, you look great."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

*Kelly*

Mr. McCallister listens, “You don’t have to be like Anika or Mark.  Your _best_ chance of making the team is to be yourself, and see if you really want to be on Legacy.  And even though you say you understand that this is serious business, I doubt you really understand what you are getting at.  Until you have seen the effects of a plague on a village, or had to use lethal force when there was no option, or having to make decisions that affect others, then you can say that you understand.  This is a learning experience for everyone.”

He paused adjusting his glasses, “I don’t hold anything against you Kelly, and I mean you may be rich and spoiled, but I assure you, I look at each individual as just that.  An individual.  You make your own decisions, you will decide by your actions what happens to Kelly Mitchell.  But the one thing you need to learn is that Legacy is not a team of superheroes.  Not even the Justice Elite, American Freedom, or what have you can claim that.  You can rest assured they are doing great things, but they are getting compensation for their actions, they are heroes in the same sense that a policeman, or a fireman is a hero.  But there is nothing super about them.  We don’t train people here to be superheroes.  We teach, and we try to educate young elites on how to use their powers without harming others.”

He finishes, “I don’t have the luxury to justify your actions and opinions about Genocide, Kelly.  You reacted as many would react, and if you had followed through you would probably be dead, or injured.  Overconfidence and youth go hand in hand, but when you are facing a relatively unknown enemy that is a grievous flaw that usually proves fatal.  Now I hope that answers your question.  Your actions, and not your name or status, will make the final decision.  At least as long as I have a say about Legacy.” 

*Ryan*

Shao Lin stood, “I make no acts, I speak as the wind demands it.  I tell you what it tells me, and its words are not as ours.  It speaks in koans because what is to be, is both stone and clay.  Will something happen tonight, yes, it will.  Will it be a horrible catastrophe I cannot say, tonight is not known to me, the wind tells me what it wishes me to know.  I must plead gentle ignorance Ryan.”

He bowed, “But I do believe that a young woman awaits you, perhaps she can soothe the fear within.  For the fear what is unknown can lead to even more disaster.  But we live in interesting times, and perhaps fear is our only friend.”

*Karen*

Claire nods, “Then I am going with he pants,” she walks into the bathroom and changes and models her outfit.  She smiles, “I think tonight is going to be great, especially Sakura Red shows up, I love her.  Kelly Mitchell is great too.  Wow, two big singers right here?”

She takes a seat, “So did you hear about the students that got picked for Legacy, some of them are really cool.  Like Mark, ahh he is so cute.  He is going with this new girl Star, she is pretty, and hangs out with that Tommy guy.  I wouldn’t mind bringing Mark back here,” she giggles mischievously.

*Charlotte*

As Charlotte finishes off her hair, she hears a gentle knock at the door.  Her mystery date is here, or at least it could be.  Or just one of the girls in the hall looking for some last minute stuff for the dance, but it could be.

*Mark*

_*OOC:* SARAH replies with several world-class agents and lawyers that are experienced with dealing with elites.  She provides Mark a list with credentials, prices, and locations._

Star smiles, “What is wrong Mark, you don’t seem too happy?  Is it me?  It probably is, I understand you must feel uncomfortable taking a _machine_.  I guess it is only natural.”

She sighs, “I don’t want you to feel obligated to take me.  Your not doing a favor for Tommy, if you want to go with me, then tell me, but at least be honest with me okay?  I learned that from Anika.”


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 11, 2003)

"Just a second!"  Charlotte raises her voice slightly, as she finishes combing her hair-at least to the point where it's straight.  With the feeling of butterflies in her stomach-or perhaps cobwebs for her special case, the takes a deep breath and goes to open the door.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2003)

"I only meant to say that I can follow instructions was all, not that I want to be like them.  I know the Justice Elite aren't super heros, I know they get paid, but the most important part is that they help people, they are the good guys.  It doesn't matter to me that they get paid, I have enough money as it is."  says Kelly before sighing, realizing that whatever she says probably wont do much good.  _And why should it, its not like I actually want to help baselines that are going to register us, I mean, I might as well go join Pantheon.  At least wih Pantheon I wont be wasting my life on my inferiors,_  she thinks to herself, an upsurge of Neuro's personality taking advantage of her nervousness.

"Thank you for talking to me Mr. McCallister," she says trembling, her eyes widening. "I uh, I have to go." she says reaching for the off switch on her vid-screen shakily.  She slowly gets up, from her bed, and shakes her head as if to clear it, "Just leave me alone," she whispers to herself before heading to Sakura's dressing room to see if the other girl was ready.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

*Charlotte*

Charlotte opens the door and finds herself face to face with a large bouquet of roses, and behind it a handsome face of a dark skinned foreigner with long hair. He wears shades, and has on  a dress shirt with nice slacks, and shoes.  A European flavor, to his style, and a grin on his face, he hands the roses to Charlotte, “Evening Charlotte,” he says in a baritone of a voice, with light inflection of an accent in his speech.

“Just call me Victor or the evening.  The roses are for you, and I would love to have the pleasure to escort you this evening to the dance,” he smiles.

*Kelly*

Sakura Red sat in her room, a posh large room for guests.  She was listening to some classical music, as she sat on a couch.  A Bodyguard standing near the bar, pouring himself some drinks, he gives Kelly a brig glance but goes back to what he was doing.  She glanced to Kelly as she entered, and brushed her vibrant red hair from her face.

For a baseline she was gorgeous although she had just turned eighteen she was already a sex symbol all around the world.  She had a powerful voice, and the kind of sex appeal that seemed innocent at first, but had a very dirty side to it.  She wore her hair long, and it was dyed red, and her outfit consisted of a mini skirt that barely covered anything with a high slit on both sides, and what had to be thong underneath.  She wore knee-high boots, and had a tattoo of a red stylized dragon on her left shoulder.  She wore a small top, with a strap over the right shoulder.  It was see through, and beneath it she wore a red bikini top underneath.  Her body was toned, and perfect, at least to most men.  And one of the reasons she had been in _Maxim_ four times in the last year.

Sakura Red stood, and dismissed her bodyguard, “We still have about forty minutes to kill, how do you like my outfit?  Custom made out of Milan, this should cause a rise out of the guys.  So how is it being an elite now?”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2003)

"It'll cause a rise alright, but probably not just from the guys, it certainly is sexy enough.  I wish I could get away with something like that, but I'd probably get in trouble with someone here," she sighed, "This place is like an elementry school, we can't do anything, there haven't been any parties, the most entertaining thing so far that I've heard of is some guy who asked me out is having a drinking part down at the lake after this thing."

"Being an Elite isn't all that much fun, well sometimes it is, being out in a storm just feels so right, so perfect, I can't even describe it, but, sometimes being an elite is  a pain in the ass.  If Paragon hadn't made me come here, I never would have, and they haven't even put me on that new team, Legacy, can you imagine that?" she asks the base-line singer, before spinning around to show off her own out-fit.  "What do you think of mine? It's a Gucchi original."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "It'll cause a rise alright, but probably not just from the guys, it certainly is sexy enough.  I wish I could get away with something like that, but I'd probably get in trouble with someone here," she sighed, "This place is like an elementry school, we can't do anything, there haven't been any parties, the most entertaining thing so far that I've heard of is some guy who asked me out is having a drinking part down at the lake after this thing."
> 
> "Being an Elite isn't all that much fun, well sometimes it is, being out in a storm just feels so right, so perfect, I can't even describe it, but, sometimes being an elite is  a pain in the ass.  If Paragon hadn't made me come here, I never would have, and they haven't even put me on that new team, Legacy, can you imagine that?" she asks the base-line singer, before spinning around to show off her own out-fit.  "What do you think of mine? It's a Gucchi original."



 Sakura shrugs. “It isn’t bad, I might have to get something like that,” she says amused. She takes a seat, and drinks some mineral water; “No parties, wow, and they didn’t even let you on that Legacy team?  I heard about that, they have this really hot elite leading it, young, rich, and he looks good in just about everything.  Don’t remember his name though.”

“Must not be much fun, not being the center of everyone’s attention.  I mean with all these other elites running around,” she shrugs, “I think I am going to check out the clubs downtown, my personal assistant has already made some plans.”

She lies back on her couch, “I don’t really feel like chatting right now Kelly, sort of tired, jet lag and all that.  You know where the door is, see you at show time.”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire nods, “Then I am going with he pants,” she walks into the bathroom and changes and models her outfit.  She smiles, “I think tonight is going to be great, especially Sakura Red shows up, I love her.  Kelly Mitchell is great too.  Wow, two big singers right here?”
> 
> She takes a seat, “So did you hear about the students that got picked for Legacy, some of them are really cool.  Like Mark, ahh he is so cute.  He is going with this new girl Star, she is pretty, and hangs out with that Tommy guy.  I wouldn’t mind bringing Mark back here,” she giggles mischievously.




"Ooh, yes Mark's definitely a cutie," she says with a mischievous smile, "but who knows how jealous Star'll get when you go after Mark, she seems a bit odd to me. The rest of the team are pretty cool too."
"That Kal guy is not bad either even if his fashion sense is so last decennium, have you seen him in that uniform of his? But I guess him and Aris got a thing going. Aren't there any single guys in this school?" she adds with an audible sigh. _Probably none that would want to go out with a freak like me._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Ooh, yes Mark's definitely a cutie," she says with a mischievous smile, "but who knows how jealous Star'll get when you go after Mark, she seems a bit odd to me. The rest of the team are pretty cool too."
> "That Kal guy is not bad either even if his fashion sense is so last decennium, have you seen him in that uniform of his? But I guess him and Aris got a thing going. Aren't there any single guys in this school?" she adds with an audible sigh. _Probably none that would want to go out with a freak like me._



 Clair smirks, "I hear that Kal is single, that other girl is just a friend of his.  Maybe he might be at the dance, you could talk to him?" she says with a witty smile.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 11, 2003)

OOC: Damn. The boards seem to have eaten my humongoid post from last night.  I'll try to recreate it later today.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Clair smirks, "I hear that Kal is single, that other girl is just a friend of his.  Maybe he might be at the dance, you could talk to him?" she says with a witty smile.




"Yeah right, like he'd want to go out with an alien-looking ... girl ... like ..." she seems to trail off as she speaks. _Didn't Aris say she was an alien princess or something?_
She continues her blue eyes seeming to shine a little brighter than usual "Yeah ... it might be worth the try."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan*
> 
> Shao Lin stood, “I make no acts, I speak as the wind demands it.  I tell you what it tells me, and its words are not as ours.  It speaks in koans because what is to be, is both stone and clay.  Will something happen tonight, yes, it will.  Will it be a horrible catastrophe I cannot say, tonight is not known to me, the wind tells me what it wishes me to know.  I must plead gentle ignorance Ryan.”
> 
> He bowed, “But I do believe that a young woman awaits you, perhaps she can soothe the fear within.  For the fear what is unknown can lead to even more disaster.  But we live in interesting times, and perhaps fear is our only friend.”




_This is why I hate talking to this guy. Let's see if I can figure out what he said. Okay, it's not his fault, the wind or whatever speaks weird. Something's going to happen, but he's not sure what. Oh, that's real helpful. Thanks, kid. Then something about fear, blah blah blah, I think we're done here._ "Uh, thanks Shao Lin. I uh...learned something. See you at the dance, I guess." Ryan waves back to Shao Lin as he flies away.

_Time to get cleaned up, I guess, and see Anika. Maybe send a message to Kal and Aris too, warning them to be careful._ After stepping out of the shower and putting on some fresh clothes, Ryan asks SARAH to please send Kal and Aris a message. He faces the screen, trying not to appear crazy. 

"Look, I don't know why, but I got a bad feeling about tonight's dance. Keep an eye out, and be careful, okay. See ya there, bye."

After applying some cologne and shaving, Ryan briefly considers doing something with his hair, but decides against it. _It's too short anyway; best not to mess with it._ He then puts on his light brown robe and heads for Anika's room. He pauses for a moment, considering grabbing the backpack of survival supplies, but Ryan shake his head, dimisses his fears as silly, and leaves it lying in the corner of his room.

Feeling a flurry of butterflies in his stomach, Ryan tentatively knocks on Anika's door, feeling foolish. _Relax, it's Anika, and it's just a stupid dance that will end in bloodshed and chaos anyway. NO, it won't. Just have fun tonight._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2003)

"His names Mark," Kelly says sighing, she leaves without another word, leaving the older girl to her own devices.  This just wasn't her night, she had failed to be put on Legacy, again, and Sakura had told her to leave.  It wasn't that they had a rivalry or anything, she just didn't feel like having a kid hanging around probably.

_She is soo going to show me up wearing that thing, its not even going to be a duet it'll be Sakura Red and Back-up singer Kelly Mitchell.  _Kelly thought angrily, wishing that she was allowed to wear things like that, _but no, Daddy put his foot down, not until I'm 18._  She thinks grimacing at the thought.  _I don't even see why he should care, I mean its not like just because I would wear it I would start screwing everyone around me or something.  _The popstar makes her way out to the garden, scowling the whole way.  When she arrives a wall of lightening flashes into existance, bolt after bolt exploding in the sky, not even bothering to come down to the ground.  Floating off the ground, she allowed herself to come to rest at the top of a tree where she could see the entire gardens.  she began amusing heself by seeing eaxactly how large she could get her bolts of lightning, one bolt was even 40 feet wide, what with the arching outward from the center of the bolt.

With a thought she dismissed the clouds that had been gathering at her mood, luckily, before they began to pour down rainon her and the garden, normally she would have let herself be soaked and not cared, but it probably would have ruined her outfit, and dedfinitely would have ruined her make-up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "His names Mark," Kelly says sighing, she leaves without another word, leaving the older girl to her own devices.  This just wasn't her night, she had failed to be put on Legacy, again, and Sakura had told her to leave.  It wasn't that they had a rivalry or anything, she just didn't feel like having a kid hanging around probably.
> 
> _She is soo going to show me up wearing that thing, its not even going to be a duet it'll be Sakura Red and Back-up singer Kelly Mitchell.  _Kelly thought angrily, wishing that she was allowed to wear things like that, _but no, Daddy put his foot down, not until I'm 18._  She thinks grimacing at the thought.  _I don't even see why he should care, I mean its not like just because I would wear it I would start screwing everyone around me or something.  _The popstar makes her way out to the garden, scowling the whole way.  When she arrives a wall of lightening flashes into existance, bolt after bolt exploding in the sky, not even bothering to come down to the ground.  Floating off the ground, she allowed herself to come to rest at the top of a tree where she could see the entire gardens.  she began amusing heself by seeing eaxactly how large she could get her bolts of lightning, one bolt was even 40 feet wide, what with the arching outward from the center of the bolt.
> 
> With a thought she dismissed the clouds that had been gathering at her mood, luckily, before they began to pour down rainon her and the garden, normally she would have let herself be soaked and not cared, but it probably would have ruined her outfit, and dedfinitely would have ruined her make-up.



 'Whoa that was quite a show, I almost thought you might rain me out of here," a curly haired youth sits on a bench smoking a cigarette.  He has streaks of blue in his hair, and seems amused.

"Kelly Mitchell right, damn your better in person then in your videos, I liked your last album.  Course I liked it better when I put my remix spin on them, probably never heard of it though, pretty underground.  But I know some of it is filtering around the Ibiza circuit," he finishes.

He stands, wearing loose fitting pants, sneakers, and a loose unbuttoned shirt, "Any chance I could get your autograph Kelly, I could hook you up with the complete Rei's Sick Killer Acid Kelly Mitchell Project.  Kind of a side thing I have been working on, I like to remix alot of the artists, to fit my tastes."

He finishes the cigarette and tosses it aside, "Oh yeah my name is Rei, not a big timer like you, just a fan."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 11, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Yeah right, like he'd want to go out with an alien-looking ... girl ... like ..." she seems to trail off as she speaks. _Didn't Aris say she was an alien princess or something?_
> She continues her blue eyes seeming to shine a little brighter than usual "Yeah ... it might be worth the try."



 Claire grins, "I think I know what you are thinking, maybe you never know he is kind of different, right?"

"Flirt with him," Claire adds, "I think I am just going to dance, not really looking for any hot guys.  But if any of them want to dance, look out!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 11, 2003)

James smiles and looks down at this feet and says in a quite voice "*You look better then any of those models... really*" He then walks her out around the field around the dance hall, taking their time just enjoying her company


----------



## Samnell (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> OOC: SARAH replies with several world-class agents and lawyers that are experienced with dealing with elites. She provides Mark a list with credentials, prices, and locations.




OOC: Mark looks at the best credentialed on the list, sees the price, and picks someone from the middle of the pack who has some experience handling elites in his age group. He doesn’t look at location too much since he figures he can run anywhere he can get directions to in a few hours as long as it’s on the same side of the world.



> Star smiles, “What is wrong Mark, you don’t seem too happy? Is it me? It probably is, I understand you must feel uncomfortable taking a machine. I guess it is only natural.”




”No, it’s not you,” Mark said immediately. ”I’m just, uh, nervous. I never had a date before or went to a dance.” Mark paused for a moment, ”I don’t really think of you as a machine. I mean I did but you’ve changed a lot.



> She sighs, “I don’t want you to feel obligated to take me. Your not doing a favor for Tommy, if you want to go with me, then tell me, but at least be honest with me okay? I learned that from Anika.”




Mark shifted uncomfortably, ”I want to take you to the dance. I like you, Star. You’re a nice person and I want to go with you… But, uh… I guess I like you and want you to have fun and like me too but…” Mark groped. ”I really tried to dress nice and… This wasn’t going anywhere. ”I want to take you to the dance but I don’t think I feel the same way about you you feel about me. I like you. You’re really nice and I don’t want to take you just because Tommy asked.”

“I mean that’s why I did it at first but it’s not why I’m doing it now. I want you to have fun. But I’m not…” Mark groped again. _How did you tell a girl this?_ ”I’m not attracted to you. I’m sorry. I don’t think I’m attracted to any of the girls here. It’s not something I have a lot of practice with.” Mark finished, embarrassed.

”I still want you to have a good time, though.”


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> 'Whoa that was quite a show, I almost thought you might rain me out of here," a curly haired youth sits on a bench smoking a cigarette. He has streaks of blue in his hair, and seems amused.
> 
> "Kelly Mitchell right, damn your better in person then in your videos, I liked your last album. Course I liked it better when I put my remix spin on them, probably never heard of it though, pretty underground. But I know some of it is filtering around the Ibiza circuit," he finishes.
> 
> ...




Kelly looked around for the voice, startled as she had thought she was the only one around.  "Oh, hi." she said sheepishly she hadn't been trying to do the clouds consciously, so that meant she probably didn't have as much control as she thought she did.  "Your not going to tell McCallister I did that are you?" she asks the blue haired boy.

She nods when he asks for an autograph, "Sure, do you have a pen?  I don't exactly have any pockets in this thing. Yea, sure, I definitely want the CD,it'd be nice to know what people are doing with my work.  I'll just assume you got permission from the label to use it shall I?"  she asks, smirking at him to let him know that she didn't particularly care if he had.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*OOC:* Legacy members got their first installment cash, the signing bonus. The contracts were in order, and Mark has a deal on the table with Nike, they want him to do endorsements for their shoes, including a new series for him. The deal culminates to about 40 million dollars over four years._
> 
> *Cassie*
> 
> ...




"Thank you Yoshi. I did a lot of reading and asks a lot of the girls in school what looked right, I know this means a lot to you. That and it was a pleasent distraction from my review of the registrtion issue. Did you know there are at least 10 organizations appealing the Registration of Elites as the first step towards something .." stops. "Oh.. sorry.. I shouldn't be discussing my political interests tonight. " smiles gently. "So what sort of resturant is this?" (one of her interests in new styles of cusine, and she's always interested in a new food to try out)


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

Anika hears the knock at the door and smiles despite the lump in her throat.  She goes to the door, takes a deep breath, and opens the door.  She's wearing her light blue gown, a bit of makeup, and her hair up.  "Hey, Ryan," she says smiling.  She looks him over, saying  "Wow, a kimono, if I'd had known, I'd have worn something more geisha."  Before she's even done saying it, she's thinking, _"Whoops, it's Ryan, he might take that the wrong way.  Better fix that."_ 

She smiles widely at the joke saying, "I"m just kidding, you look great."  She leans over and gives him a kiss on the cheek.  She gives him a lopsided smile before turning and saying, "Come in, I just need to get my shoes."

Walking past her desk, she notices some papers and gasps.  She quickly sweeps them all into the trashcan beside the desk in one fluid motion.  "Uh, pardon the mess," she says quietly as she opens her closet to get her shoes.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Claire grins, "I think I know what you are thinking, maybe you never know he is kind of different, right?"
> 
> "Flirt with him," Claire adds, "I think I am just going to dance, not really looking for any hot guys.  But if any of them want to dance, look out!"




Karen shrugs, "I guess you're right, can't hurt to find out, ... right." She seems a bit uncertain, but the spark in her eyes remains.
"Oh, but you watch out, if you're the one returning with a date ..." she says in a mock serious tone, trying hard to keep a straight face as she speaks but can't help giggling.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

*James*

Kiyana holds James hand and walks with him in silence, as they enjoy the time together.  She turns to him, “So what are you thinking about?  Just curious, I can’t stop thinking about how rich we are, and all the cool stuff we will get to do.  At the same time, I can’t help but think that there is so many bad things going on in the world.”

She sighs, “It makes me feel guilty that maybe I don’t deserve all this stuff, I don’t know.  I guess I shouldn’t worry about it, right?”

*Mark*

Star furrows her brow, “Oh,” she seems confused.

“Your not attracted to any girls here?  Or just at all?” she seems more curious now.

“And of course we will have a good time, I mean, we can dance right?  I am disappointed, but I guess you cannot have success without disappointment, it is only logical.  I am glad you are honest though,” she smiled.

*Kelly* 

Rei shrugged, “I don’t mind the po-po, not like I haven’t tangled with the wrong side of the law before.  But yeah I can hook you up,” he pulled out digital stick, typically holding several gigs of information on one small card, “here my complete works.  I got plenty, I figure if I break into the industry I should be ready.  I don’t sing, I just mix, and create sick beats.”

“Mr. McCallister, that jerk, forget him.  The stick is so far up his butt, you would need the Jaws of Life to pull them out.  I bet his problem is that he hasn’t gotten laid anytime this decade.”

Rei pulled out another cigarette, “Want a smoke?  And no pen, but hey, you’re here, I am here, I am sure we will pass each other again, right?”

He prepares to light up another.

*Cassie*

Yoshi nods, “Yeah I hear they are trying to get rights or something.  Don’t bother me none, the UN runs the show, I figure if you don’t have anything to hide, why not register.  I mean, what is the big deal.  I mean sure I see it may make some people uncomfortable, but as soon as we got this place, we were registered, and it hasn’t affected me none.”

He gets into the limo, a long sleek black vehicle, and orders the driver to take you to the restaurant.  He glances back to Cassie, “This is a mixture of French and local cuisine, my publicist says it is one of the best places in the city.  The waiting list is like forever long, unless you got the right connections.  And the publicity that a Legacy member can bring is considerable, its just feels good to be my own man.  Red carpet all the way baby, your worth it, nothing but the best for you and me,” he smirks.

*Karen*

Claire just smiled, “You never-”

**Knock knock…**

Claire stood somewhat confused, and opened the door.  Aris stood in the doorway in stylish yet simple outfit of black pants, a strapless white top, and her hair down.  Her blue skin, smooth and perfect she walked in, “Hey guys, I figured since me and Kal were still here, I would go to this dance, since it seems like Genocide and Red Witch are lying low.”

“Oh hey Karen, wow you look nice, I like the flowers.  By the way I just got a message from Ryan, he said something about being careful tonight,” she closed the door behind her, “I have to say this world is very different from my own, well from Earth, our Earth, the other one, you know what I mean?” she laughs out loud.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

_Nothing to see here..._


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika hears the knock at the door and smiles despite the lump in her throat.  She goes to the door, takes a deep breath, and opens the door.  She's wearing her light blue gown, a bit of makeup, and her hair up.  "Hey, Ryan," she says smiling.  She looks him over, saying  "Wow, a kimono, if I'd had known, I'd have worn something more geisha."  Before she's even done saying it, she's thinking, _"Whoops, it's Ryan, he might take that the wrong way.  Better fix that."_
> 
> She smiles widely at the joke saying, "I"m just kidding, you look great."  She leans over and gives him a kiss on the cheek.  She gives him a lopsided smile before turning and saying, "Come in, I just need to get my shoes."
> 
> Walking past her desk, she notices some papers and gasps.  She quickly sweeps them all into the trashcan beside the desk in one fluid motion.  "Uh, pardon the mess," she says quietly as she opens her closet to get her shoes.




_Ouch, that comment really stung,_ Ryan thinks sarcastically, but smiles anyway. Ryan gives Anika's back a curious look after her kiss. _That was unexpected. She kissed me. And now she's getting some shoes. What is it with women and shoes? They always have like five billion of them. And what the heck were those papers she just threw away? Probably something private, like a letter or something I guess. Or it could be something to do with Legacy and she doesn't want me getting jealous._ 

"So, Anika, have you signed up for Legacy yet? I heard that Mark's signing a deal with Nike; you have any kind of sponsorship lined up yet? That's supposed to be where the real money's at." Ryan asks these questions while Anika is searching for her shoes, hoping to let her know that he wasn't jealous.

"Oh, Anika, tonight you..." Ryan nearly finishes his sentence with "should be extra careful, but doesn't. _I can't sound like some paranoid guy in front of her._ "Tonight you look beautiful. Here, these are for you." Ryan then reveals the Swedish flowers he had hidden behind his back, smiling.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 12, 2003)

At the Legacy question, Anika sighs.  "Um, yeah, I'm signed.  And no, I don't have any endorsement deals in the works.  If I do, it'll have to be a product I like, I mean, exactly how much money does a person need, anyway, right?

And for what it's worth, it's a total load of crap that you didn't make the team.  That selection team was smoking something..." she adds in a huff, as she pulls the blue pumps from the closet.

She smiles at the comment and her eyes light up at the flowers.  "Wow, they're beautiful, thank you," she says smelling the bouquet.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2003)

> “Mr. McCallister, that jerk, forget him. The stick is so far up his butt, you would need the Jaws of Life to pull them out. I bet his problem is that he hasn’t gotten laid anytime this decade.”
> 
> Rei pulled out another cigarette, “Want a smoke? And no pen, but hey, you’re here, I am here, I am sure we will pass each other again, right?”
> 
> He prepares to light up another.




"Thanks," said Kelly accepting the stick, "I'll listen to it as soon as I can," she promises smiling encouragingly at Rei, tucking it into the top of her boot, not having any other pockets or places to hold things.

"No, I don't smoke, my agent would kill me, part of the insurance he put on my voice is that I can't smoke, well that, and it can be pretty disgusting," she says shrugging, not really meaning that Rei should stop or that he was disgusting or anything like that.

"You should probably know that that last album is going to be it for a while, hopefully.  Hopefully I'll make Legacy, and I;ll be to busy, but thats only if McCallister like you said gets the stick out of his ass."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Thanks," said Kelly accepting the stick, "I'll listen to it as soon as I can," she promises smiling encouragingly at Rei, tucking it into the top of her boot, not having any other pockets or places to hold things.
> 
> "No, I don't smoke, my agent would kill me, part of the insurance he put on my voice is that I can't smoke, well that, and it can be pretty disgusting," she says shrugging, not really meaning that Rei should stop or that he was disgusting or anything like that.
> 
> "You should probably know that that last album is going to be it for a while, hopefully.  Hopefully I'll make Legacy, and I;ll be to busy, but thats only if McCallister like you said gets the stick out of his ass."



 "yeah it is pretty bad, I got cancer four times now already," he smirks, "I keep meaning to quit, but every time I do, it seems another pack magically appears in my pocket.  Can't let them go to waste."

"Oh your like those other guys, wanting to be on Legacy, I tried out, failed, not too surprising.  It isn't my thing anyways, not here to risk my ass for people who don't give a damn about me you know," he says with the cigarette in his mouth.

He puffs another bit of smoke, away from Kelly, "I got better things to do, and easier ways to make my money," he stops when she finishes, "Crap your last album, that sucks.  I guess I will have to get my fix while I still can.  I like your stuff, it isn't bad, I like music period.  Just my thing."

He smirks, "So are you like going to just sing, or make an appearance at the dance, also?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Kiyana holds James hand and walks with him in silence, as they enjoy the time together.  She turns to him, “So what are you thinking about?  Just curious, I can’t stop thinking about how rich we are, and all the cool stuff we will get to do.  At the same time, I can’t help but think that there is so many bad things going on in the world.”
> 
> She sighs, “It makes me feel guilty that maybe I don’t deserve all this stuff, I don’t know.  I guess I shouldn’t worry about it, right?”




James nods his head and turns to Kiyana saying "*Yea I have been thinking about that... I saw my account before I came over to see you... wow. I'm not sure what I am going to do with it all... I mean, I have never had that much money and I was always ok... now I am still sort of in shock. I feel the same way about not deserving it... I mean I was just born with these cool powers and all but why does that mean I should earn so much and really not do anything world shattering... I'm not sure and yea there is so much stuff out in the world with elites and terrorist... BUT I do know that we should not worry about that stuff tonight... Tonight it's just us ok? I really like being with you Kiyana...*" James has a fairly dumb grin on his face the whole time.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Claire just smiled, “You never-”
> 
> ...




"Hey Aris. You're right, as long as you're here you might as well enjoy yourself," Karen says smiling, she continues more shyly "Uhm, do you think Kal will come too?"

"Oh thanks," she says, reflexively checking if the flowers are still in the right place, "I hope Ryan's wrong, I don't want this dance to end like the last one I went to."
She shrugs, "I think I know what you mean, but I'd kind of like to know more about your world."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James nods his head and turns to Kiyana saying "*Yea I have been thinking about that... I saw my account before I came over to see you... wow. I'm not sure what I am going to do with it all... I mean, I have never had that much money and I was always ok... now I am still sort of in shock. I feel the same way about not deserving it... I mean I was just born with these cool powers and all but why does that mean I should earn so much and really not do anything world shattering... I'm not sure and yea there is so much stuff out in the world with elites and terrorist... BUT I do know that we should not worry about that stuff tonight... Tonight it's just us ok? I really like being with you Kiyana...*" James has a fairly dumb grin on his face the whole time.



 Kiyana smiles, "Your so sweet James, that is what I like about you, your just so goofy and silly, and your sweet.  I guess your right, tonight is all about us, and having some fun, and well not having to worry about all that other stuff."

"I am just happy to be here with you, under the stars, alone, it is sweet, it feels like we are the only ones around..." she trails off with a smile.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> Star furrows her brow, “Oh,” she seems confused.
> 
> “Your not attracted to any girls here?  Or just at all?” she seems more curious now.




"Here," Mark answers and then considers. "Well not other places either, but I haven't been around them much either. I used to go to an all-boys school."



> “And of course we will have a good time, I mean, we can dance right?  I am disappointed, but I guess you cannot have success without disappointment, it is only logical.  I am glad you are honest though,” she smiled.




"We can dance," Mark agreed. "I'm glad you're not upset."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hey Aris. You're right, as long as you're here you might as well enjoy yourself," Karen says smiling, she continues more shyly "Uhm, do you think Kal will come too?"
> 
> "Oh thanks," she says, reflexively checking if the flowers are still in the right place, "I hope Ryan's wrong, I don't want this dance to end like the last one I went to."
> She shrugs, "I think I know what you mean, but I'd kind of like to know more about your world."



 "I think Kal is going to show up, if it isn't a bawl, or a football game, I swear he would just stay in and do nothing.  The boy is hopeless, simply hopeless," she says to Karen.

She thinks for a minute, "Well my world is very different from Earth, but even that Earth is very different from this Earth, just well hard to explain."

"I mean I guess you would have to see our world to understand," she said.

She pauses, "And if you wear that and smack Kal around a few times he may just notice you, the boy is dense.  But I take it you have a thing for him?"


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2003)

"Sakura and I will be performing a few songs, for most of the dance probably, so its just as well that I turned down the guys who asked me out since I wont have the time to actually dance." she says, sounding like she'd much rather be in the audiance dancing with a boy for once instead of being on the stage and in the spot-lights.

"I would still sing if I made Legacy and everything, I just don't know if I'd ever have enough time to put together an Album, but it doesn't look like that matters since I'm not on Legacy at all, I haven't even been given a try-out yet I've been so busy getting ready for this, maybe when things get settled down again I'll be allowed one." she says with a hopeful smile coloring her face.

She gives him a funny look when he mentions that he had had cancer 4 times already, "Are you like serious about having cancer so much, is healing like your Elite power or something?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> "Here," Mark answers and then considers. "Well not other places either, but I haven't been around them much either. I used to go to an all-boys school."
> 
> 
> 
> "We can dance," Mark agreed. "I'm glad you're not upset."



 She offers her hand, "Well I am upset, but I think it is because I feel for some reason that I am not attractive enough for you, it is a petty feeling.  It is strange why it should matter but it does.  At the same time, I am elated that you were honest."

"The next question of course is since you went to an all-boy's school, can you dance with a female?" she reponds with a straight face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Sakura and I will be performing a few songs, for most of the dance probably, so its just as well that I turned down the guys who asked me out since I wont have the time to actually dance." she says, sounding like she'd much rather be in the audiance dancing with a boy for once instead of being on the stage and in the spot-lights.
> 
> "I would still sing if I made Legacy and everything, I just don't know if I'd ever have enough time to put together an Album, but it doesn't look like that matters since I'm not on Legacy at all, I haven't even been given a try-out yet I've been so busy getting ready for this, maybe when things get settled down again I'll be allowed one." she says with a hopeful smile coloring her face.
> 
> She gives him a funny look when he mentions that he had had cancer 4 times already, "Are you like serious about having cancer so much, is healing like your Elite power or something?"



 "Whoa I guess you really are blonde, no I was just joking Kelly.  I don't heal, I do anything like that I am just a pyro," he smirks.

"But too bad you would be singing all night, I was going to skip, but I am going to watch your performance then take off to the clubs downtown.  Not sure if it would be your thing, but if you want to go, I know I can get Kelly Mitchell in just about anywhere, even if I didn't have connections."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 12, 2003)

"You like them? Great!" _I can't believe I paid so much for flowers. _

Ryan shrugs his shoulders. "I don't know, you can spend a lot of money if you really want to. And you might only be in this job for a few years. Yeah, I think I should have made the team too. But the thing is, with everything happening, I'm not sure if I even want to be on it. I mean, my country just withdrew from the UN, and the Elite Registration Act passed, and all kinds of other bad stuff. And I mean, what if the UN makes Legacy start hunting down Elites who don't want to register themselves, or goes to war with America?" _I hope this doesn't happen. What if I join some American team then have to fight my friends?_

"Well, I don't know what's going to happen, and there doesn't seem much I can do about it." _Especially since I can't leave here to try and make a difference, or anything like that._ "Hey, I thought of a way I might be able to go with you guys though. I could see if I could accompany you guys as a support personnel, like a medic or something." _Most likely some bureaucrat won't even read the forms or something. I can bring it up with Mr. McCallister if I have to._

"So, what do you want to do before the dance? Socialize with some of our friends?" _You know, if I would have made the team, my life would have been so much easier. And how did Mark become the team leader anyway? He's cool and stuff, but what does he know about being a leader anyway?_


----------



## Aenion (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I think Kal is going to show up, if it isn't a bawl, or a football game, I swear he would just stay in and do nothing.  The boy is hopeless, simply hopeless," she says to Karen.
> 
> She thinks for a minute, "Well my world is very different from Earth, but even that Earth is very different from this Earth, just well hard to explain."
> 
> ...




Karen tries not to grin at Aris' tirade about Kal, "He can't be all that bad."

Looking a  bit confused, she nods "Maybe if we find a way to send you guys back, we could come visit or something."

Karen's cheeks immediately turn a deeper red. _Was it that obvious? This is so not like me, how can he so much effect on me, I hardly know him._ She turns her head away as she answers "Y-you could say so, I guess."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 12, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen tries not to grin at Aris' tirade about Kal, "He can't be all that bad."
> 
> Looking a  bit confused, she nods "Maybe if we find a way to send you guys back, we could come visit or something."
> 
> Karen's cheeks immediately turn a deeper red. _Was it that obvious? This is so not like me, how can he so much effect on me, I hardly know him._ She turns her head away as she answers "Y-you could say so, I guess."



 Aris shrugs, "Good luck," she winks, "Yeah well I hope there is a world to return to. to visit.  Of course my concern is your world, and Ryan," she says dryly, "but right now, it seems that even that can wait till after this dance."

"And he isn't all bad, just dense, like lead, but at least he looks good in a pir of jeans," she says with a grin.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She offers her hand, "Well I am upset, but I think it is because I feel for some reason that I am not attractive enough for you, it is a petty feeling.  It is strange why it should matter but it does.  At the same time, I am elated that you were honest."




"Star, I'm sure people find you attractive." Mark says as he takes her hand gently. "It's not that you're ugly or anything."



> "The next question of course is since you went to an all-boy's school, can you dance with a female?" she reponds with a straight face.




"Does it have to be good?" Mark asks with an equally straight face.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Whoa I guess you really are blonde, no I was just joking Kelly. I don't heal, I do anything like that I am just a pyro," he smirks.
> 
> "But too bad you would be singing all night, I was going to skip, but I am going to watch your performance then take off to the clubs downtown. Not sure if it would be your thing, but if you want to go, I know I can get Kelly Mitchell in just about anywhere, even if I didn't have connections."




"Well, you never know, especially around here what it is people can do." she said defensively.  "Did you really doubt it though?" she asked curiously, she had been in the news since she was a kid, and she had always had the WASP image going on, she still did, minus the eyes which were now gold like lightning.

"I'm Pretty sure that I could get in the clubs without your help, but its not as much fun going out alone, especially since I haven't been out since I got here like last week." she said in mock anguish, smirking at him.  "Since you know your way around the clubs, where are you taking me tonight?  I want to dance, not sing or anythin else, just dance."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kiyana smiles, "Your so sweet James, that is what I like about you, your just so goofy and silly, and your sweet.  I guess your right, tonight is all about us, and having some fun, and well not having to worry about all that other stuff."
> 
> "I am just happy to be here with you, under the stars, alone, it is sweet, it feels like we are the only ones around..." she trails off with a smile.




James smiles "*Yea I feel that way also...*" and as his voice trails off he looks at his feet and then says '*So ah Kiyana... I was a wondering if maybe I could ah... maybe kiss you or something... if you don't mind...*"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi nods, “Yeah I hear they are trying to get rights or something. Don’t bother me none, the UN runs the show, I figure if you don’t have anything to hide, why not register. I mean, what is the big deal. I mean sure I see it may make some people uncomfortable, but as soon as we got this place, we were registered, and it hasn’t affected me none.”
> 
> He gets into the limo, a long sleek black vehicle, and orders the driver to take you to the restaurant. He glances back to Cassie, “This is a mixture of French and local cuisine, my publicist says it is one of the best places in the city. The waiting list is like forever long, unless you got the right connections. And the publicity that a Legacy member can bring is considerable, its just feels good to be my own man. Red carpet all the way baby, your worth it, nothing but the best for you and me,” he smirks.




"Yoshi.. it's the principle of the thing, it goes against what little I understand of the principles of the United States.. and well.. against the UN Charter. I have read it being compared to what the Nazi's did.. early on." sighs. "but I don't want to debate this tonight, I'm sure that I will be called to task on my comments online soon enough." smiles. "I want to enjoy the night, as for the Legacy, I quess my performance in the filed was too shoddy to make the cut, but I have learned a bit in the classes."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You like them? Great!"




"I love them...I'm not sure what to put them in, though..." Anika says, looking around her room.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs his shoulders. "I don't know, you can spend a lot of money if you really want to. And you might only be in this job for a few years. Yeah, I think I should have made the team too. But the thing is, with everything happening, I'm not sure if I even want to be on it. I mean, my country just withdrew from the UN, and the Elite Registration Act passed, and all kinds of other bad stuff. And I mean, what if the UN makes Legacy start hunting down Elites who don't want to register themselves, or goes to war with America?"




Anika sighs once more.  _"I really wish I'd ignored that question now,_ she thinks.  She replies, as nicely as possible, "Ryan, tonight's about having some fun, let's not talk about that, okay?"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So, what do you want to do before the dance? Socialize with some of our friends?"




"Sure, I guess.  Do you know where anyone is?  Yoshi said something yesterday about taking Cassie out for dinner, so they're probably not here.  I'm sure James and Kiyana are off fawning over each other somewhere.  Hey, I wonder if Mark went to pick up Star, yet?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I love them...I'm not sure what to put them in, though..." Anika says, looking around her room.




_Whoops. Should I have brought a vase? Time to show off, I guess, and prove I can do more with my gifts than hurt people._ Ryan closes his eyes and smiles, focusing the cosmic energy surrounding his body into something more tangible, shaping it into a physical form. He then hands Anika a glass vase. _Wow, that took a lot out of me. I'm kind of tired now._





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika sighs once more.  _"I really wish I'd ignored that question now,_ she thinks.  She replies, as nicely as possible, "Ryan, tonight's about having some fun, let's not talk about that, okay?"




"Huh? Oh, okay." Ryan tried to stop from yawning, but he couldn't. _Geez, I guess I hit a nerve there or something. So she's not exactly comfortable with working for the UN either._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Sure, I guess.  Do you know where anyone is?  Yoshi said something yesterday about taking Cassie out for dinner, so they're probably not here.  I'm sure James and Kiyana are off fawning over each other somewhere.  Hey, I wonder if Mark went to pick up Star, yet?"




Ryan shrugs. "Well, we could use SARAH to try and find some people. Maybe get to know some of the new kids, say hi to Mark and Star or something. Have you met Charlotte yet? What about John?" _I really don't like that spoiled little kid Kelly. She's not very considerate, leaving water all of the gym. I wonder what that other brat, Tommy, is doing tonight? Probably watching us all on camera while we dance._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Whoops. Should I have brought a vase? Time to show off, I guess, and prove I can do more with my gifts than hurt people._ Ryan closes his eyes and smiles, focusing the cosmic energy surrounding his body into something more tangible, shaping it into a physical form. He then hands Anika a glass vase. _Wow, that took a lot out of me. I'm kind of tired now._




Anika stares at the vase in her hands dumbfounded.  "You can make things out of your energy?  Wow, that's so cool."  She gets some water and puts the flowrs in it, setting it on her desk.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs. "Well, we could use SARAH to try and find some people. Maybe get to know some of the new kids, say hi to Mark and Star or something. Have you met Charlotte yet? What about John?" _I really don't like that spoiled little kid Kelly. She's not very considerate, leaving water all of the gym. I wonder what that other brat, Tommy, is doing tonight? Probably watching us all on camera while we dance._




"Charlotte, the goth girl?  No, we haven't formally met, but I've seen her around.  John...I wonder if he's with Sarah again.  I went to see her last night and he was there.  I guess he really doesn't have a date, I wonder if he's even going to the dance.  Poor Sarah, I really hope she wakes up soon.  And speaking of Sarah, I sure hope Jimmy's not there tonight.  That muscle-head couldn't speak civilly if his life depended on it."  Anika thinks a moment and says, "Yeah, let's go see Star.  She was so excited about tonight.  Excited.  I mean, that's so amazing.  There's geniuses and then there's Tommy, I can't believe he actually made her.  It hurts my head every time I think about it."

"By the way," she adds with a grin as she opens the door, "I like the smile.  It looks good on you, you should do it more often."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2003)

*Mark, Anika, and Ryan*

Star sighs, “Not it does not have to be good, I can compensate for any shortcomings you have Mark.  For a first date this will be an illuminating experience.  I will say that-”

There is a knock at the door, and it opens after a moment.  Star smiles, “Hello Anika, Ryan, welcome, I was just talking to Mark, how are you two doing?  Interesting choice in apparel, Ryan.  And Anika you look lovely.”

*Kelly*

Rei puffs out another wisp of smoke in a ring, “Yeah I can handle that.  I mean I wasn’t trying to say you couldn’t get in to a club, just saying, this makes my job a whole lot easier.  Tell you what, I will be at the dance, come find me when you’re done, and we can bounce, and hit this cool place downtown.  I got some contacts on the inside, and they got the sweetest,” he smirks, “party gifts.”

*James*

Kiyana smiles, and blushes, “Your so silly, of course you can, I have been like waiting, and waiting,” she says with a smile.  She turns to James, “This is our night tonight, right?”

*Cassie*

The restaurant is well in a word posh, modern, and exclusive.  No money passes hands, it is all handled by club credit.  They show you two to a backroom, which is intimately lit with candles, and quartet of strings play soft music, to add to the ambience.  Yoshi shrugs as he pulls a seat out for Cassie, and then sits himself.

“I understand, all that political stuff, just saying the world is changing babe.  But hey lets not worry about it, we got like all kinds of time to tackle those big questions.  Hey we could use some wine, one of them two hundred dollar bottles,” he says to a waiter who nods and complies.

Yoshi focuses on Cassie, “I wouldn’t worry about your performance all that much.  You know for a romantic night, you’re like trying to kill the mood.  Come on, let’s forget the other crap, forget about Legacy, and let’s focus on us, and our fun.  I mean this is just the beginning babe,” he says as the waiter returns with the wine pouring it for both of you.

He holds up his glass, and takes a sip, “Damn not bad, I guess.”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Aris shrugs, "Good luck," she winks, "Yeah well I hope there is a world to return to. to visit.  Of course my concern is your world, and Ryan," she says dryly, "but right now, it seems that even that can wait till after this dance."




"Thanks," she says with a smile, "I doubt that Overseer will try something on your Earth while Genocide and the Scarlet Witch are here, wasn't Genocide his general or something? Maybe they are stuck here just like you guys," she shrugs "At the very least we can have some fun tonight while we're keeping an eye on Ryan."



> "And he isn't all bad, just dense, like lead, but at least he looks good in a pir of jeans," she says with a grin.




Karen replies with a shy smile "His denseness shouldn't be a problem, I don't seem to be real good at hiding it."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 13, 2003)

John spends the few hours before the dance surfing the vitrual net at his usual websites.  It seems that there is a big debate whether the new changes to the Dungeons & Dragons 6th edition Revision #5 make it worth buying the original, albiet updated, books all over again.  John logs in and puts in his two cents, before heading off to take a shower and change clothes.  He finishes his shower and fixes his hair before putting on his khaki pants, navy blue shirt and tie.  He hangs around for a bit more before going back to see Sarah.  
Mentally he says, "Hey, Sarah.  Can you hear me?  How are things going today?  Probably a silly question.  Like how do you think things are going, silly?  I'm in a coma.  That's how things are going.  Well, anyway, I'll be here until you get better.  I'm going to the dance tonight, but I'm going by myself.  But I'll be back here later on."

OOC:  sorry about the lack of posting; been a bit busy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> The restaurant is well in a word posh, modern, and exclusive. No money passes hands, it is all handled by club credit. They show you two to a backroom, which is intimately lit with candles, and quartet of strings play soft music, to add to the ambience. Yoshi shrugs as he pulls a seat out for Cassie, and then sits himself.
> 
> ...




Cassie nods. "I'm sory Yoshi, it is that the whole events of the last bit have been on my mind." smiles and settels in her chair. "I would like to try some wine." sips a bit of the offered glass and gasps. "It has a pleasent taste but with a  bit of a bite." takes another careful sip. "So, what would you suggest we try for dinner?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 13, 2003)

> Charlotte opens the door and finds herself face to face with a large bouquet of roses, and behind it a handsome face of a dark skinned foreigner with long hair. He wears shades, and has on a dress shirt with nice slacks, and shoes. A European flavor, to his style, and a grin on his face, he hands the roses to Charlotte, “Evening Charlotte,” he says in a baritone of a voice, with light inflection of an accent in his speech.
> 
> “Just call me Victor or the evening. The roses are for you, and I would love to have the pleasure to escort you this evening to the dance,” he smiles.




]"You're too kind, Victor."  Charlotte says, doing a mock curtsey.  She then takes the flowers, smelling them, before looking back to her mystery date, giving a grin equal to his.  "You look very handsome tonight, I'm impressed."

Dropping her overly dramatic manner, she continues, "Seriously though, you didn't have to go all out...thanks.  So, where to?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There is a knock at the door, and it opens after a moment.  Star smiles, “Hello Anika, Ryan, welcome, I was just talking to Mark, how are you two doing?  Interesting choice in apparel, Ryan.  And Anika you look lovely.”




"Thanks, Star, you look great, too," she says, smiling at Star.  She looks at Ryan, giving him the once-over, "Wow, you clean up pretty nicely, wouldn't you agree, Star?" she says with a grin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 13, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Charlotte, the goth girl?  No, we haven't formally met, but I've seen her around.  John...I wonder if he's with Sarah again.  I went to see her last night and he was there.  I guess he really doesn't have a date, I wonder if he's even going to the dance.  Poor Sarah, I really hope she wakes up soon.  And speaking of Sarah, I sure hope Jimmy's not there tonight.  That muscle-head couldn't speak civilly if his life depended on it."  Anika thinks a moment and says, "Yeah, let's go see Star.  She was so excited about tonight.  Excited.  I mean, that's so amazing.  There's geniuses and then there's Tommy, I can't believe he actually made her.  It hurts my head every time I think about it."




"Yeah, it is kind of a shame about Sarah and John. I really wish there was something we could do." _I hate feeling useless like this. At least John and Sarah will be able to go out once she wakes up, instead of with that punk Jimmy. What does she see in that bully? Well, heck, what does Anika see in me? Anyway, I hope Jimmy runs his mouth tonight so I can smack him twenty feet into the ground._





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "By the way," she adds with a grin as she opens the door, "I like the smile.  It looks good on you, you should do it more often."




_I smile all the time! Or is that more of a sneer? Maybe I should compare them in the mirror._

Ryan does a short little wave towards Mark and Star. "Hey, Mark, you look great tonight. You too Star. As for my interesting choice of apparel, I have a rather interesting appearance, so they go well together," Ryan explains, a slight edge to his voice. _Learn some tact, Star. You don't see me making fun of your blue hair or crazy eyes or the fact that you're creator is a ten year old brat._ "So how you guys doing?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2003)

* Karen*

Aris smirks, “Don’t worry about Kal, he is a guy, bat your eyes, strut your stuff, as dense as he is, he will come running as soon as he thinks your interested.  But enough about him, I get enough of him on a daily basis.”

Claire smiles, “Yeah men who needs them.”

Aris smirks, "We don’t need them, but they can be useful for some things,” she smiles wickedly.

Claire shakes her head, “You are bad Aris, so shall we get ready to go, I think I have my outfit all together now.”

*John*

There is no reply from Sarah as usual.  Only silence dominates the room as she floats in the tube, almost lifeless, but the machines seem to be measuring a steady pulse.  It is only after long minutes that John feels someone else in the room.  As he turns he spots Jimmy, standing about five behind him.

“Easy John, I am not here to get into a pissing contest.  I just wanted to see Sarah one last time, she looks pretty bad.  I don’t like seeing her like that, she was full of like life and stuff.  For a girlfriend she wasn’t that bad,” he smiles for a moment, “but all good things have to come to an end right?”

Jimmy tosses John a silver necklace with one half of a silver heart dangling on it.  Jimmy spoke, “Sarah will know what it means make sure she gets it, and take care of John, she won’t understand.  But it does not matter,” he hoists a pack over his shoulder.

“See you round John, good luck with that Legacy thing,” he turns to go.

*Cassie*

“I don’t know, this is my first time here,” he shrugged, “hey waiter, get us the chef specialty, whatever he recommends we are eating.  There problem solved.”

He smirks, “Well yeah some big stuff happened, but I mean we can’t dwell on it right?” he takes another sip, “Tonight is going to rock, we are so getting trashed after the dance.  I got everything lined up babe, we are going to have a blast.”

*Charlotte*

“I figured she would make it as real as possible and enjoy ourselves, besides, this is fun.  I get to be a whole different person, like putting on a mask, but even better.  And as far as where to from here, the dance starts in a bit, so find a vase, and lets get going, we can meet up with Lisa and Yoko.”

*James, Mark, and Anika*

Star smiles, “Yeah everyone looks great, I can’t wait to see the others.  Too bad Tommy is working on stuff tonight, he asked Kelly, but she turned him down, something about her image being tarnished if seen with him.  He wasn’t really disappointed though, I don’t think these kind of functions are his forte.”


----------



## Samnell (Sep 13, 2003)

"I'm doing ok," Mark answers. "You guys look nice too."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 13, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star smiles, “Yeah everyone looks great, I can’t wait to see the others.  Too bad Tommy is working on stuff tonight, he asked Kelly, but she turned him down, something about her image being tarnished if seen with him.  He wasn’t really disappointed though, I don’t think these kind of functions are his forte.”




"She actually told him that?  Wow, first she struts in here like she owns the place, wondering why she didn't make the team when it was announced 5 minutes after she showed up, then she tells Tommy he's not good enough for her.  I should have left her and Jimmy alone, seeing those two personalities clash at the dance would have made for a good time," Anika says, smirking.



			
				Samnell said:
			
		

> "I'm doing ok," Mark answers. "You guys look nice too."




"Brevity, thy name is Mark," Anika jokes with a grin.  "You're going to be giving reporters fits when they go looking for soundbytes from Legacy's leader.  Not that that's a bad thing."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 14, 2003)

"Okay, just give me a sec."  Charlotte says as she runs into her room, and makes an improvised vase by filling up a few empty bottles of soda with water and then splitting up the flowers between them.  Hoping that Arafina didn't see it, she dashes back quickly and puts on her shoes.  

"Ready whenever you are."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> “I don’t know, this is my first time here,” he shrugged, “hey waiter, get us the chef specialty, whatever he recommends we are eating. There problem solved.”
> 
> He smirks, “Well yeah some big stuff happened, but I mean we can’t dwell on it right?” he takes another sip, “Tonight is going to rock, we are so getting trashed after the dance. I got everything lined up babe, we are going to have a blast.”




"Okay, just remember that I.. don't know a lot of things and you promised to take your time and all that.. let me get a 'grip' on the situation and all that okay?" picks a bread stick up and tries it. "These are nice. So, how are things going to go for the team?  Will you be deployed for actual work? I thought on what you said over the last week about my options." smiles. "I doubt they will let me compete in physical competions.. my elite abilites seem quite.. specific in that area.. but I was thinking.. do you think I could do something like modelling or maybe be a movie star stunt double?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

Ryan laughs at Anika's comments. "Hey, remember that exercise before Chaos took over? He was certainly giving those reporters a hard time then too. You know, except for the copies of ourselves that kept trying to kill us, that was a lot of fun." _I didn't think the fight was that bad, either. It was just a computer game, really._

"Wow, Kelly and Jimmy were actually going to go to the dance together? Heck, they're a perfect match. Two completely selfish jerks who deserve each other." Ryan smiles at his condemnation. _And she left water all over the gym! Am I the only one bothered by this?_ 

"Although I heard from Charles, her bodyguard, that she wasn't all bad though. Maybe we should try giving her a chance." Ryan shakes his head in disbelief of his own statement. _Where did that come from? I can't believe I just said that._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _And she left water all over the gym! Am I the only one bothered by this?_




OOC: Probably, I didn't think I needed to spell out that she had evaporated it all, but now that I think of it, leaving it seems like something she would do, not to be rude, just out of not considering it.

IC:

"That sounds good to me Rei, though, I'd rather you just came back to my room and got me since I'll need a shower and to get changed before we go out, can't wear this out in public twice," she says, sounding entirely serious, as if it is a well known fashion law.

"Hey, do you have the time?" she asks smiling at him, holding up her bare wrists to show that she isn't wearing a watch.  "Would hate to be late to my own show, especially if Sakura is on tim, she'd make a huge issue out of it, I think she's like totally Jealous or something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2003)

*Anika, Mark, and Ryan*

“I would say that would make a good match, but as it stands for now, she is going by herself.  Oh well, she wasn’t any good for Tommy as it is.”  Star gives herself one last look in the mirror and smiles, “I think I am ready, shall we get going?”

*Charlotte*

Victor waits and offers his arm and leads Charlotte towards the dance, “This promises to be a quite interesting evening, Charlotte.  I can only wonder hat people will say.”

The couple reaches a common room where Lisa sits chatting with Bjoba, a young dark skinned male from the Congo, and Yoko sits with a slim Indian male Charlotte has not seen or at least does not know.

*Cassie*

Yoshi groans, “This isn’t the time to be cautious or a prude babe, this isn’t 1814, it is the year 2014.  I know your like from further in the future then that, but I mean you have been around the students for about a month, it isn’t like you were born _yesterday_.”

“I don’t know yet, but probably, but we still have three months of training to go at least before we see official work.  So I am not worried, either way it promises to be a blast.  As for you, either route sounds good, why not do both, be a model, and a stunt woman, you would rock with either I suppose.”

The food is served, it smells delicious and is a blend of French and native cuisine.  The chef serves the meal himself, honored to assist a member of a UNJE team.  Yoshi gobbles it down pretty quickly, and looks up, “Whenever your ready babe, we can head back,” he takes another glass of wine, already on his third glass for the evening.

*Kelly*

Rei pulls out a cell phone, and flips it on, “It looks about that time.  If you need to be there early, I would bounce now, and head on over.  I don’t think anyone is really going to care what you are wearing where we are going but whatever, find me after your done getting dressed, I should be out here, catching a smoke.”


----------



## Agamon (Sep 14, 2003)

"She seemed nice enough when I met her, but then anyone would have seemed nice after my talk with Jimmy.  Still, she dropped him like a bad habit when she found out what he was doing to Sarah.  Jury's still out, I guess," Anika says of Kelly.

"Yep, let's cruise.  Just a little forewarning, Ryan, I haven't done a lot of dancing in my lifetime, so now if I step on yor toes, you'll know why," she says grinning at him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi groans, “This isn’t the time to be cautious or a prude babe, this isn’t 1814, it is the year 2014. I know your like from further in the future then that, but I mean you have been around the students for about a month, it isn’t like you were born _yesterday_.”
> 
> ...




"I'm not being a prude.. just taking the advice the girls gave me." blushes. "As for the rest, I only know what I see on the Vid about modeling and I have read a little about stunt work, seems like a lot of math and science is involved." sips her wine as she eats. "And.. to be truthful, it sounds kind of challenging becuase of it. I am just like most baselines in that area, having to rely on natural talent and what I've learned." flicks her hair out of her face. "Along with mixing my physical talents," runs a finger across her glass to raise a tone. "I have been thinking about how the public views things concerning Elites." sighs . "Be niced to be something positive." Leans back and looks at him. "I have been thinking about this a lot. Maybe it's a good thing I wasn't taken for the team, I was considering dropping the classes you and the other new team members were given and maybe looking into other things. Public speach, drama.. " shrugs. "Not that I'm leaving anytime soon, mind.. just wondering what my role should be."

When the mention of going back is mentioned. "Yes, taht would be great." lets him help her up. "Besides... if I did do the stunt or model thing, I think it would look better for you too.. your girl being a famous celebrity?" smiles shyly.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> Rei pulls out a cell phone, and flips it on, “It looks about that time. If you need to be there early, I would bounce now, and head on over. I don’t think anyone is really going to care what you are wearing where we are going but whatever, find me after your done getting dressed, I should be out here, catching a smoke.”




Kelly nods, when Rei it informs her that it is almost time for the dance to start.  Smiling at the fact that she had something to go, somewhere to be that wasn't inside the school, she winks at the remix artist, "Wish me luck," she says as she walks away from him, her two pig tails bouncing in time with the swish of her  almost too short skirt.  Going out partying was something that she could definitely get behind, the same for Neuro, or the ghost of his mind that remained with her.

She strutted her way through the building, making her way to the stage, wanting to make sure things would be exactly perfect forher introduction to most of the school.  When she finds the person in charge of setting up the accoustics, she demands to know whether everything is really ready or not.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> * Karen*
> 
> Aris smirks, “Don’t worry about Kal, he is a guy, bat your eyes, strut your stuff, as dense as he is, he will come running as soon as he thinks your interested.  But enough about him, I get enough of him on a daily basis.”
> 
> ...




Karen shrugs, "Sure, lets go have some fun then," she says as she gets up.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 14, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yep, let's cruise.  Just a little forewarning, Ryan, I haven't done a lot of dancing in my lifetime, so now if I step on yor toes, you'll know why," she says grinning at him.




"Yeah, I'm ready," Mark agrees.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 14, 2003)

"I'm really not much of a dance either, so don't worry," Ryan assures Anika. _Of course, that was before I was zapped with cosmic energy, so who knows. I'm a lot more graceful now, combine that with flying and the ability to make myself physically superhuman..._ 

"Let's go, I guess."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Kiyana smiles, and blushes, “Your so silly, of course you can, I have been like waiting, and waiting,” she says with a smile.  She turns to James, “This is our night tonight, right?”





James looks up smiling and says "*Yes I do believe that it is...*" and will lean in to kiss Kiyana lightly on the lips. Of course he is very nervous and shaking a bit...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 15, 2003)

"Indeed, but that's what makes it more exciting."  Charlotte replies with a wink, then lowers her voice to a whisper, "So, does Lisa and Yoko know you are you, or...?"  As they enter the common room, she waves at the rest, "Hey everyone, are you all ready to dance?"

_So I'm a little enthusiastic...enthusiasm has only killed a few people._  She thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

*Cassie*

Yoshi smirks, “Babe you don’t have to do anything to be my girl, just stay beautiful,” as he finishes his meal.  Soft music playing all the while, and the candles add a soft hint of romantic illumination to the scene.  Yoshi lead her out back to the limo, and gives her a kiss before they get inside, “Cassie you can do whatever the hell you want to do, and I will be there to support you babe.”

*James*

Kiyana smiles after the kiss, and then gives James a more passionate kiss, with a giggle to follow, “You are so sweet, James.”  She smiles, all starry eyed, and takes his hand and walks up until she sees others going towards the auditorium, “Oh we can’t be late, lets go James!” she drags him along.

*The Dance*

The theme is one of an Island Paradise, and the centerpiece of the dance is a large fountain with an ice sculpture of a palm tree, courtesy of Zero, and the work of several students.  The music is very modern, and the refreshments are very cold, and alcohol free.  There are about fifty students in total, nearly the whole of the student body.  A central stage is lined with trees, and decorations, and sophisticated screens create the illusion of a lush island paradise on the walls, in motion.

Yoshi and Cassie arrive in style by limo, while the other students just walk in, many are dressed up, but some are not, like Rei, who is rather casual, the instructors present, Jun Min and Mr. Kincaid are both dressed in nice formal wear, not really trying to chaperone, and more or less just there.  The dancing is great, the mood is right, or at least for it is, and well all is well.

That is when Kelly Mitchell and Sakura Red hit the stage, in a flash of pyrotechnics, and some of Kelly’s own powers they get the students screaming as they sing their hits together, and some old favorites, putting on a show.  Many of the guys can’t help but gawk at Sakura Red, her body and her clothes just scream well a number of things.  Where I Kelly is sexy in a girl next-door kind of way, Sakura Red is sexy in a bad girl, don’t tell mom kind of way.

At the end of the show, she dedicates the last song to the Legacy team, and to their leader Mark, the lights focus on the elite as he dances with Star or tries at least.  She sings a soft song that has yet to be released, “The Hero Within…”

But even with the show over the music continues, everyone loves a party.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

Ryan spends the dance with Anika, marvelling at his new prowess on the dance floor and chatting about nothing of consequence to his friends and acquaintances. He nearly brings up a cosmic shield when startled by the pyrotechnics heralding the arrival of the two musicians, but realizes his error before making an idiot of himself. Ryan makes a conscious effort not to stare at Sakura Red's lack of apparel, and succeeds. Mostly.

During Sakura's newest song, "The Hero Within," dedicated towards the Legacy team and their intrepid fearless leader Mark. His muscles tense and hands clench into fists unconsciously, and he shares a quick glance with Kelly on stage. _I should be on that team. It's more than just a three month delay. It's a matter of failure. At least Kelly wasn't even considered for the first team. Did anyone really fail except for myself and Cassandra? And why is Mark the leader? What did he do that I didn't?

Why am I so upset with Mark being leader? Sure, I'd hate to have Billy or Jimmy as a leader even more, but still...I wouldn't mind anyone else really. I personally would have picked Isabella, but she didn't sign up. And why does everyone find Mark so neat and special? Is that one of his elite powers too? Some kind of subconscious mind control?

Tomorrow, if the room doesn't explode and armored guys descend on ropes and mow us all down with machine guns, I'm going to start training harder than ever. Practice on working with a team more, I guess._

Ryan smiles, looking at Anika. "Tonight was fun."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 16, 2003)

James has a great time with Kiyana, saying hi to anyone he sees... most notice he seems to be smiling more then normal (which is not easy as James is a pretty happy to lucky guy anyway) and blushes often when looking at Kiyana. James barely notices to music, his mind is to catch up in recent events... he is rich, he has a beautiful girl friend, he is on a super-hero team just like he always dreamed about, he is in a country far from where he was raised... what could go wrong ))


----------



## Agamon (Sep 16, 2003)

Anika enjoys the dancing a lot more than she thought she would.  She's also happy that Ryan seemed to be enjoying the night.  But she senses his tenseness as Sakura Skank...um, I mean Whore, no, Red, yeah, that's it, sings her new song dedicated to Legacy.  She doesn't say anything, feeling that she's more a part of the problem than solution when it came to Ryan and Legacy.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles, looking at Anika. "Tonight was fun."




"Lots of fun," she says, smiling back.  "Kelly's a great singer, hey?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 16, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John*There is no reply from Sarah as usual.  Only silence dominates the room as she floats in the tube, almost lifeless, but the machines seem to be measuring a steady pulse.  It is only after long minutes that John feels someone else in the room.  As he turns he spots Jimmy, standing about five behind him.
> 
> “Easy John, I am not here to get into a pissing contest.  I just wanted to see Sarah one last time, she looks pretty bad.  I don’t like seeing her like that, she was full of like life and stuff.  For a girlfriend she wasn’t that bad,” he smiles for a moment, “but all good things have to come to an end right?”
> 
> ...



John just listens to Jimmy talk, kind of blinks in shock, and catches the necklace, "Ummm, yeah, thanks.  Good luck to you, too"

At the dance, John seems to enjoy himself sometimes, and other times seems kind of down.  He dances with some girls when asked, but mainly hangs out with his friends, Mark, Star, Anika, Ryan, James, and Kiyana.

OOC: at least I hope we're all friends...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

*The Dance*

Kiyana is on James arm, smiling and looking great, and quite happy to be at the dance.  She gets a picture with James, to send home to her family, and well she just enjoys herself.  

Kiyana smiles to everyone else, "Sakura Red and Kelly Mitchell were great, yes?  Oh I love their music, and wow look at all the decorations, and that lats song dedicated to us, was great!"

She leans close to James, and whispers to him, "I can't wait for later, the lake sounds like fun!?"

John can find several of his friends quite easily, and many of the other students outside of John and Isabelle, who are still on restriction sadly.  Sakura Red spends some time signing autographs, and taking pictures with fans, she seems to bask in the glow of attention.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 16, 2003)

*The Dance*

Kiyana is on James arm, smiling and looking great, and quite happy to be at the dance.  She gets a picture with James, to send home to her family, and well she just enjoys herself.  

Kiyana smiles to everyone else, "Sakura Red and Kelly Mitchell were great, yes?  Oh I love their music, and wow look at all the decorations, and that lats song dedicated to us, was great!"

She leans close to James, and whispers to him, "I can't wait for later, the lake sounds like fun!?"

John can find several of his friends quite easily, and many of the other students outside of John and Isabelle, who are still on restriction sadly.  Sakura Red spends some time signing autographs, and taking pictures with fans, she seems to bask in the glow of attention.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 16, 2003)

Cassie enjoys the dance, enjoying the music and dancing wiht Yoshi. As the duet starts, she smiles. "They sound good together don't they?" Nodding towards Sakura Red and Kelly Mitchell.

She looks around and takes in the various couples and snuggles in close to him towards the end of the dance. "This feels good." she says with a smile.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 16, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Yeah, she's pretty good." _She does't really deserve the media attention and cash lavished upon her, but oh well. Life isn't fair._

"I...uh...heard there's supposed to be some kind of party after this one. You want to go that?," Ryan asks neutrally, trying his best not to reveal his thoughts about the matter.

_I just don't get life sometimes. Why wasn't I picked to be on Legacy? It hardly feels worth trying now._ Ryan shakes his head softly, interrupting his train of thoughts. _No, I want to be on the team, I don't want to be a failure. I'm tired of always being the loser around here._

"I'm thinking of starting a kind of extracurricular club around here. I mean, McCallister's teamwork classes are all well and good, but I think experience is what really counts. _If that were actually true to the school administrators, I'd be on Legacy right now!_ So I was thinking about maybe practicing our skills in real life situations, you know?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I...uh...heard there's supposed to be some kind of party after this one. You want to go that?," Ryan asks neutrally, trying his best not to reveal his thoughts about the matter.




"Yeah, I heard about it too...but, I don't..." Anika stops in mid-sentance and seems to none-too-subtlely mentally chastice herself.  "Uh, yeah, if you want to go, sure."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm thinking of starting a kind of extracurricular club around here. I mean, McCallister's teamwork classes are all well and good, but I think experience is what really counts. _If that were actually true to the school administrators, I'd be on Legacy right now!_ So I was thinking about maybe practicing our skills in real life situations, you know?"




"Sounds cool.  What exactly did you have in mind?" she says, her interest piqued.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

Ryan shrugs again, speaking over the din. "Well, like it or not, most of us elites generally have powers that make us good at hurting other people. Sure, you get people like the doctor UN lady who makes all kinds of stuff, but really. What percentage of elites do you think are involved in one way or another with hurting people? Elites are soldiers, in a way. And I mean, that's what Legacy does: it fights people. So I was planning on little activities that exercise our combat abilities." 

_I hope she doesn't think I'm some kind of psycho killer now, cause that's what it kind of sounded like. I might be able to do this while the Legacy people take extra classes. I should start with me and Cassie. I could probably convince Kelly to join, if she thought it would help her join Legacy. Kal would want in, since it would involve kicking butts. How could I convince Cassandra though? She seems a little...unusual for someone who claims to be a supersoldier from the future. Why the heck would anyone want her as a soldier?_


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2003)

Mark displays a truly amazing lack of skill on the dance floor, nearly falling over once or twice. He manages to put on a reasonable showing for the song dedicated to Legacy, though.

"Sorry, Star. I really suck at this."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 17, 2003)

Charlotte stays around Victor/Arafina for most of the dance, moving with her natural grace around the floor.  She's mostly quiet except for commenting on the music or just random things just for fun.  When the last dance starts, she takes Victor by the hands and begins to walk over to the side walls with a mischievious grin on her face, taking off her shoes.  Holding her partner in a waltz-like position, she takes the lead and they dance up the wall and soon find themselves upside down on the ceiling.

"I think tonight has been the best night in my life so far."  She whispers as the dance ends.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

*Cassie*

Yoshi smiles, “Yeah it isn’t half bad, those girls have a nice set of lungs on them.  Especially that Sakura,” he turns back to Cassie, “Yeah it does feel good,” he grins, “But tonight is going to be better.”

He leads her over to James and Kiyana, “Hey so you’re joining us tonight right?  I got plenty of stuff to go around, just trying to get a good idea of who will show up, you know only the cool people.”

*Mark*

Star smiles, “Don’t worry I can compensate for you, your better then I expected, given what you told me.  This is fun, and very interesting.  For someone with such speed, you really do have much to learn about rhythm.”


“Oh I wouldn’t say that,” a soft voice says from behind Mark, Sakura Red stands behind the speedy elite.  She smiles, “Hey Mark, I just wanted to say hello personally, from what I hear about you, you’re an amazing guy.”

She offers her hand to Mark.

*Charlotte*

Victor does not miss a beat, “Interesting, although I would think that more conventional dancing would be lady like, this is much more fun.  Not what I had envisioned for myself, but interesting nonetheless.”

Victor lets her lead, and enjoys the moment.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2003)

Kelly sighs when Sakura dedicates the last song to Mark and Legacy, it really hammered home that she wasn't a part of the group, that she hadn't even made any friends here at the school, she had been so busy preparing for the show.  And just as she thought they would, all the guys were paying attention to Sakura and not herself.  She could certainly see why, but it didn't stop her from being jealous of the older pop-star.  _Its not fair, everyone's looking at her, paying attention to HER, and I can't even get on some stupid super-hero team, _she thinks, putting on a sad smile as she watches Sakura finish her song.

She floats herself back to one of the chairs set up by the stage and simply sits, watching everyone enjoying themselves, dancing with their dates, having fun, wishing that she was out there with someone, looking up at the stage, watching Sakura perform, that she was part of JE: Legacy.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan shrugs again, speaking over the din. "Well, like it or not, most of us elites generally have powers that make us good at hurting other people. Sure, you get people like the doctor UN lady who makes all kinds of stuff, but really. What percentage of elites do you think are involved in one way or another with hurting people? Elites are soldiers, in a way. And I mean, that's what Legacy does: it fights people. So I was planning on little activities that exercise our combat abilities."




"That's not a bad idea.  Funny, though, isn't it?  You're right, most elites' powers have such destructive capabilities.  Makes you wonder if we're not here to fight some sort of war after all..." Anika says, her voice trailing off.  She shakes her head.  "But I guess it's all in how you use it, right?  Kinda like how you healed all those poeple at the mall, that was pretty awesome.  It felt all tingly..." she says with a chuckle.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly sighs when Sakura dedicates the last song to Mark and Legacy, it really hammered home that she wasn't a part of the group, that she hadn't even made any friends here at the school, she had been so busy preparing for the show.  And just as she thought they would, all the guys were paying attention to Sakura and not herself.  She could certainly see why, but it didn't stop her from being jealous of the older pop-star.  _Its not fair, everyone's looking at her, paying attention to HER, and I can't even get on some stupid super-hero team, _she thinks, putting on a sad smile as she watches Sakura finish her song.
> 
> She floats herself back to one of the chairs set up by the stage and simply sits, watching everyone enjoying themselves, dancing with their dates, having fun, wishing that she was out there with someone, looking up at the stage, watching Sakura perform, that she was part of JE: Legacy.



 “Nice job out there,” Rei says as he takes a seat next to Kelly, “that was awesome, I videotaped the whole thing, send you a copy when I get it produced it.  So you can savor the memories, or something like that.”

“So what is the deal, you going to get changed or chill here for a bit?” he finished.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 17, 2003)

Karen enjoys the party dancing and having fun with Claire and Aris, acting a bit like a wallflower. Occassionally glancing about to see if she can spot Kal.
If she sees him, she'll look at him just long enough to make eye-contact, before she quickly looks away, being to shy to actually approach him.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 17, 2003)

"It does make you wonder." _Was it by intelligent design? I heard somewhere, I think, that elite powers match your personality. That's kind of weird._ "So you don't want to go to the party tonight? Good, neither did I." _Although I was hoping for a chance to fight Jimmy. That would have been amusing._ 


"It was tingly? When I tried doing that on myself, it really hurt. So what do you want to do now?" 

_Of course, I should probably remember that Anika can get tired. Man, that was pretty cool at the mall. And Mark got credit for it by those JE jerks. Figures._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen enjoys the party dancing and having fun with Claire and Aris, acting a bit like a wallflower. Occassionally glancing about to see if she can spot Kal.
> If she sees him, she'll look at him just long enough to make eye-contact, before she quickly looks away, being to shy to actually approach him.



 Kal is standing with some of the other guys, talking looking around, gawking at Sakura Red for a good while and gets her autograph.  He catches Karen's look and walks over excusing himself from whatever it was he was doing.

"Hey girls," he says waving, dressed in loose fitting slacks, and a buttoned up white shirt.  Claire just smiles, and gives Karen a gentle nudge forward as she talks with Aris.

Kal glances around, "You guys sure know how to party it seems like, hey Aris," he adds.

Aris smiles, "Hey Kal, I am surprised you came, there is fight in progress," she adds.

Kal sighs, "Yeah but everyone else was here, i figured why not."

He turns back to Karen, "Haven't we met before?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> Yoshi smiles, “Yeah it isn’t half bad, those girls have a nice set of lungs on them.  Especially that Sakura,” he turns back to Cassie, “Yeah it does feel good,” he grins, “But tonight is going to be better.”
> 
> He leads her over to James and Kiyana, “Hey so you’re joining us tonight right?  I got plenty of stuff to go around, just trying to get a good idea of who will show up, you know only the cool people.”




James tears his eyes off Kiyana for a moment and says "*You bet, sounds like a great time... right Kiyana?*" as he returns to staring at her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> James tears his eyes off Kiyana for a moment and says "*You bet, sounds like a great time... right Kiyana?*" as he returns to staring at her.



 Kiyana smiles, "Of course it does," she looks right back into his eyes and giggles, and then looks back to Yoshi, "I am really excited Yoshi, this sounds like fun, and near the lake, we can play in the water under the moonlight!"

Yoshi grins, "Yeah something like that," he winks to James.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> Star smiles, “Don’t worry I can compensate for you, your better then I expected, given what you told me.  This is fun, and very interesting.  For someone with such speed, you really do have much to learn about rhythm.”




"I can't play basketball either," Mark admits.



> “Oh I wouldn’t say that,” a soft voice says from behind Mark, Sakura Red stands behind the speedy elite.  She smiles, “Hey Mark, I just wanted to say hello personally, from what I hear about you, you’re an amazing guy.”
> 
> She offers her hand to Mark.




"Um, thanks," Mark says as he shakes her hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

*Mark*

Sakura Red smiles her best charming smile, "No I should be thanking you, your the kind of elite we need in Legacy.  For the world even, I mean willing to risk your life for others is so cool."

She steps closer, letting go of Mark's hand, "I was wondering, I was heading downtown to a private party, if you wanted to go, I am sure my friends wouldn't mind, you and your friend are more then welcome," she gestures to Star.

Star looks to Mark and the back to Sakura, she just smiles, and her look gives little evidence of what the self-aware android could be contemplating.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> Sakura Red smiles her best charming smile, "No I should be thanking you, your the kind of elite we need in Legacy.  For the world even, I mean willing to risk your life for others is so cool."




Mark smiles a bit less awkwardly.



> She steps closer, letting go of Mark's hand, "I was wondering, I was heading downtown to a private party, if you wanted to go, I am sure my friends wouldn't mind, you and your friend are more then welcome," she gestures to Star.




Mark glances at Star and seeing she doesn't seem to mind either way, smiles more broadly, "Sure. Sounds like fun."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark smiles a bit less awkwardly.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark glances at Star and seeing she doesn't seem to mind either way, smiles more broadly, "Sure. Sounds like fun."



 Sakura Red smiles taking Mark by the hand, "Your going to love it, I mean, I hope so.  I have been meaning to go to this place for awhile real exclusive, but also one of the best party spots in the region.  Justice Elite swings through all the time," she whispers to him, getting dangerously close.

"So who is the girl, your girlfriend?" she says looking to Star, "I like that dress, either way."

Star continues to smile, "Just a friend," she quips, glancing to Mark.

"Great," she turned back to Mark, "so lets go.."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Great," she turned back to Mark, "so lets go.."




"Ok." Mark allows himself to be led along bemusedly. _Money. Private parties. This is nice._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Nice job out there,” Rei says as he takes a seat next to Kelly, “that was awesome, I videotaped the whole thing, send you a copy when I get it produced it. So you can savor the memories, or something like that.”
> 
> “So what is the deal, you going to get changed or chill here for a bit?” he finished.



"Err, ok, yea, sure, I'll go change and meet you back here in a bit I guess, although you might want to change too, if this is suppoused to be kind of exclusive." she says with a non-commital shrug. The popstar gets up from the chair and allows the wind to carry her out of the room, and back towards her own, intending to put on some of her clothes that give off the same kind of vibe that Sakura's currently are, wondering if she'd get the same reaction.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 17, 2003)

Cassie looks at Yoshi curiously. "Something else beyond simple time at the lake coming Yoshi?" Her voice calm with a bit of curiousity about what he has planned.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2003)

*Cassie*

Yoshi shrugs, “Don’t worry about it babe, we are going to have a good time,” he keeps his arm around Cassie’s waist, “I mean your friends are going to be there, I am going to be there, lots of drinks, a lake, and music.”

He smirks, “I mean come on babe, you said you want to learn new things, tonight is going to be an eye opening experience.”

*Mark*

Sakura leads him outside, amidst jealous glares, and looks of awe, as the trio make their way out to her vehicle, a high class SUV, the motor already running.  One of her “assistants” just glances back and then looks forward.

Sakura sits next to Mark, and Star takes a seat across from him crossing her legs.  Sakura smiles, “You’re going to love it,” she gestures and the vehicle pulls out and onto the road.  She turns back to Mark, “So how did you like the concert?”

*Kelly*

Rei nods, “Alright, you know where to find me,” he stands and lights a cigarette indoors and walks out, without another word. Many of the students many female, approach Kelly for autographs, and the like.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> Sakura leads him outside, amidst jealous glares, and looks of awe, as the trio make their way out to her vehicle, a high class SUV, the motor already running.  One of her “assistants” just glances back and then looks forward.
> 
> Sakura sits next to Mark, and Star takes a seat across from him crossing her legs.  Sakura smiles, “You’re going to love it,” she gestures and the vehicle pulls out and onto the road.  She turns back to Mark, “So how did you like the concert?”




"It was good," Mark says sincerely.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2003)

> Victor does not miss a beat, “Interesting, although I would think that more conventional dancing would be lady like, this is much more fun. Not what I had envisioned for myself, but interesting nonetheless.”
> 
> Victor lets her lead, and enjoys the moment.




"Lady-like, hah, you flatter me."  Charlotte says jokingly, then continues with an honest tone, "I'm glad you liked it, though.

They dance for the time being, and when the song is over Charlotte leads her date back to where they climbed up the wall and hops down to the ground.  "Good concert, don't you think?"  She mentions idly as she begins to put on her shoes again.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 18, 2003)

Kelly's mood visibly brightened when she was approached by the other students for her autograph, it seemed that she wasn't as inisible as being on stage with slutty Sakura made her feel.  She wears a genuine smile as she starts signing the autographs and is photographed, chatting with the other girls about classes as well as about their dates to the dance.  She truly could seem a nice and friendly person when she was feeling happy, and while she wasn't perfectly happy, she did still pour on the charm for her fans.  Her autographs were all personalized, this being one of the few times over the last week that she was actually happy, she didn't mind the effort, although after awhile her hand did cramp up, but she kept signing and chatting until everyone had gotten what they wanted from her, well at least all the girls, as she wasn't entirely sure of exactly how much some of the boys wanted from her.

Once she was finished with the last of her fans she politely excused herself to go back to her room and change, not wanting to make Rei wait too much.  Once she's back in her room she removes the white skirt and top, replacing them with a very short black skirt, only an inch or two longer then Sakura's and a black shirt that could have doubled for a sports bra, leaving a tanned expanse of tummy uncovered.  The white Calf high boots were replaced with black, and her outfit was complete with the change of her lipstick to a color called asphyxiation.  A light dusting of gold and silver glitter on her hair and face and she was out the door, her id and the usual accessories were in a stylish handbag that probably cost the same as small car.

"So, Rei, you ready to take me out clubbing?  I know your not going to keep up with me."  she says smirking at him, and looking the most alive and energetic, well apart from when she had told McCallister off, of the entire time she had been at the school.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So you don't want to go to the party tonight? Good, neither did I."




"Yeah, well, if you don't, then I guess we could just hang out or something.  Besides, from the sounds of it, it's the type of thing that could end up in the tabloids or worse.  Yoshi's gotta remember that we're in the spotlight now, there's no room for dumb mistakes.  Then again, I don't know what the legal drinking age is here..." Anika says.  "And i can just bet Jimmy will be there.  I need to be around a drunk Jimmy like I need a new hole in my head."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "It was tingly? When I tried doing that on myself, it really hurt. So what do you want to do now?"




"I dunno, what's there to do around here for fun?  I spent most of my time here locked up in the school or training.  Be nice to see the city at night.  Maybe just fly around, I don't really get to do that very much."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal is standing with some of the other guys, talking looking around, gawking at Sakura Red for a good while and gets her autograph.  He catches Karen's look and walks over excusing himself from whatever it was he was doing.
> 
> "Hey girls," he says waving, dressed in loose fitting slacks, and a buttoned up white shirt.  Claire just smiles, and gives Karen a gentle nudge forward as she talks with Aris.
> 
> ...




"I believe we have," Karen says with a shy smile, she hesitates for a bit before continuing, thinking about what to say"did you like the concert?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2003)

*Mark*

“Yeah I guess it was alright, I hoped you liked the last song, it is going to be my first single off my new album, hey you want to be in the video?  I think that would be awesome, to have a real heroic elite on the set.  That would be so cool,” she cozies up close to Mark.

Sakura purrs, “This place is awesome, four different dance floors, on different levels, with a full service bar on each floor, and the VIP room, is even better.  Champagne, good food, drinks, all the finer things."

Star smiles, “This sounds nice.”

“It is,” she pauses and reaches into a compartment, and pulls out a small purse, and pulls out a small mirror, and small container, she pours some white powder on the mirror, and then straightens out with a razor, and then sniffs a fine line, and coughs for a moment before smiling, “Damn that feels good, better then coke, and twice as sweet, some hybrid stuff real good.  You want some,” she offers to Star, who refuses politely.

She turns back to Mark, “You want some Mark, I bet it won’t even affect you.”

*Karen and Charlotte*

“The concert was lovely, but not as lovely as you Charlotte,” Victor smiles, “Well I see some of the rest of the students over there,” he gestures to Karen and company he then proceeds to walk over, “So this is where the cool kids are hiding out," he says with a gentle grin.

Kal replies to Karen first, “It was pretty cool, man that Sakura girl can move.  And man she had the greatest pair of… boots I ever saw.  But really it was cool,” he scratches his head smiling, “Uhh you look great nice flower, in your hair, is that like hair, or crystal looking stuff too?” 

Aris turns to Victor, “Wow tall dark and handsome, looks like someone lucked out in the dating department,” she winks to Charlotte.

Claire smiles and then turns to chat with another student, about class and the dance, and marveling over her autographed picture of Sakura Red.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Yeah, well, if you don't, then I guess we could just hang out or something.  Besides, from the sounds of it, it's the type of thing that could end up in the tabloids or worse.  Yoshi's gotta remember that we're in the spotlight now, there's no room for dumb mistakes.  Then again, I don't know what the legal drinking age is here..." Anika says.  "And i can just bet Jimmy will be there.  I need to be around a drunk Jimmy like I need a new hole in my head."




"I don't know the drinking age either. Since I really can't drink, it never seemed important enough to look up." Ryan shrugs again, then pauses. "You know, water and alcohol really don't mix," Ryan says thoughtfully. _Good thing Kiyana is there, I guess._ "Actually, a drunk Jimmy with a new hole in his head would be a pretty nice," Ryan says jokingly. _No use looking for trouble, I guess. It's usually pretty close by anyway._





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I dunno, what's there to do around here for fun?  I spent most of my time here locked up in the school or training.  Be nice to see the city at night.  Maybe just fly around, I don't really get to do that very much."




"Sure, sounds fun." _Still, my bad feeling has lessened, but not completely subsided. Best to be a little bit careful here. Out of the school, with only one person nearby..._ "Uh, for security reasons, I'd think it might be best if we kept our going a secret though."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2003)

*Ryan and Anika*

"I will just pretend I didn't hear that, la la la la," Jun Min says, carrying a glass in one hand, "Honestly, you guys should get out, have some fun, things are starting to trail off, go on don't worry about me.  I won't tattle, I was young too once," she smiles.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan and Anika*
> 
> "I will just pretend I didn't hear that, la la la la," Jun Min says, carrying a glass in one hand, "Honestly, you guys should get out, have some fun, things are starting to trail off, go on don't worry about me.  I won't tattle, I was young too once," she smiles.



After the music/concert ends, John hangs out with friends before going back to his room, looking really depressed.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2003)

Ryan sighs, rolling his eyes at Jun Min. _Young once too? You're like two years older than me! You couldn't even drink if we were in America!,_ he mentally screams. "It's not for reasons of privacy; it's for reasons of security. I think someone here is a spy, and I don't him to know where I'm going or even that I left the school. Understand?" _Life or death here,_ Ryan thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs, rolling his eyes at Jun Min. _Young once too? You're like two years older than me! You couldn't even drink if we were in America!,_ he mentally screams. "It's not for reasons of privacy; it's for reasons of security. I think someone here is a spy, and I don't him to know where I'm going or even that I left the school. Understand?" _Life or death here,_ Ryan thinks.



 She looks from John to Ryan, "Of course, I understand," she smirks, "you should smile more Ryan, they look better on you then the intense glare," she winks.

She smiles to John, "Don't worry John, she will pull through, I can tell it is bothering you.  You have spent more time in there then Jimmy, sometimes I wonder about those two, speaking of which where is our little criminal to be?" she jokes.

"I thought just about every student would be here," she said offhand.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She looks from John to Ryan, "Of course, I understand," she smirks, "you should smile more Ryan, they look better on you then the intense glare," she winks.
> 
> She smiles to John, "Don't worry John, she will pull through, I can tell it is bothering you.  You have spent more time in there then Jimmy, sometimes I wonder about those two, speaking of which where is our little criminal to be?" she jokes.
> 
> "I thought just about every student would be here," she said offhand.



"He came down to the hospital for a moment before the dance, then he left.  He gave me a necklace to give to Sarah when she woke up and then he just left.  Don't know where he went."
He looks to Ryan and Anika, "Hey, you mind if I go to this party with you guys?  I need something to take my mind off of things."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen and Charlotte*
> 
> “The concert was lovely, but not as lovely as you Charlotte,” Victor smiles, “Well I see some of the rest of the students over there,” he gestures to Karen and company he then proceeds to walk over, “So this is where the cool kids are hiding out," he says with a gentle grin.
> 
> ...




Karen frowns at the boots comment, but keeps smiling.
"Uhm ... Thanks." she says, reflexively running her hand through her hair making it tinkle as the strands tap against each other, as she answers his question, "Uhm ... Yeah ... my hair turned to crystal loo- ... ruby too."
_Why am I so nervous? I flirted with guys before. Why am I so attracted to him? It's not like he's as handsome as Charlotte's date._"Hi Charlotte."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2003)

Cassie leans over to whisper to Yoshi. "I thought you said that you were willing to go slow.. you know.. I'm not.. ready for what you're hinting." She says with a touch of a blush.



OOC: Sorry had a much better post but it seems to have gotten eaten somehow. Not sure what happened, and can't quite recall how she said it before. Gonem.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 18, 2003)

_Why does everyone keep saying that? You know, maybe I should tell someone, and when we get attacked, I know that guy is the spy. Unless he tells someone else. Jimmy's not at the dance, eh? Neither is Tommy for that matter._

"Uh, Anika and I weren't really going to Yoshi's little party tonight. If you're having problems with Jimmy, I really wouldn't go either. He's going to be there, I think. We were going to go fly and check out the city and stuff."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 18, 2003)

"You're too kind."  Charlotte replies as she walks over to the rest of the group.

"Thanks, Aris-You could say I got lucky, as I'm sure the other people he might have went here with are a bit jealous about now."  She continues, winking at Victor.

Giving a small smile at Kal's comments, she replies to his date, "Hey...Karen, right?  If it counts for anything, I think your hair looks good."

"So, wanna finish up this party with a night on the town, or something?  You only live once after all."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She looks from John to Ryan, "Of course, I understand," she smirks, "you should smile more Ryan, they look better on you then the intense glare," she winks.




Anika laughs.  "See, I told ya," she says, smiling at Ryan.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> She smiles to John, "Don't worry John, she will pull through, I can tell it is bothering you.  You have spent more time in there then Jimmy, sometimes I wonder about those two, speaking of which where is our little criminal to be?" she jokes.
> 
> "I thought just about every student would be here," she said offhand.




"I sure didn't miss him.  I messed up his chance with Kelly, so I'm sure he didn't want to show his face here without a date, that would have made my job too easy," Anika says with a smirk.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Uh, Anika and I weren't really going to Yoshi's little party tonight. If you're having problems with Jimmy, I really wouldn't go either. He's going to be there, I think. We were going to go fly and check out the city and stuff."




Anika looks at Ryan as he speaks, trying to hide a look of disbelief.  But when she turns to John, she can't help but feel bad for him.  "Yeah, it's a nice night, wanna come with?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 19, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika looks at Ryan as he speaks, trying to hide a look of disbelief.  But when she turns to John, she can't help but feel bad for him.  "Yeah, it's a nice night, wanna come with?"



"Well, I don't want to be a fifth wheel.  I don't want to intrude on your quality time.  You guys have fun.  I may still go to the party, I'm not sure."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

*John, Anika, and Ryan*

Jun Min shrugs, “Well John if your feeling down and you need to talk, I am here after all, and sadly my life is not as exciting as some peoples.   I just don’t want you to get too depressed about this, okay?  Sarah will pull through she has a strong mind, and whatever happened to her, she will get through it, and be thankful that you were there for her.  More then I can say for Jimmy.”

“Oh hey Jun Min, John,” a voice says, Tommy’s voice, he rushes up to the instructor, “Here I got that stuff done for Dr. Hudabo, I figure I could pass it to you, no need to disturb the good doctor, right?  Hey anyone seen Star I figured I would see her with Mark, but I don’t see them, I was really interested to see how she was enjoying the night.”

Jun Min smiled, “Thanks Tommy, you’re a lifesaver, I didn’t think you would get it done so quickly.”

“All in the multitasking, I also hit 112th level for my Dark knight character on EQ IV, it was awesome, I was like, well no need to get into details, any of you guys play?”

Jun Min just smirked, “Nope, EQ is for wimps, I prefer the Warcraft series.”

*Cassie*

“Relax Cassie,” Yoshi says moving off with her, “you are totally making a big deal out of nothing, what is there to be ready for?  You want to have fun or not, you let me know if you want to go, or not, we aren’t kids, we are going to go have a good time, if you think you can’t handle it, then stay.  Now I would like for you to go, but quit the kid act, let’s go have fun, and cut loose.  Come on babe relax, your acting like Anika, all prude and stuff, relax and chill.  James and Kiyana will be there. Some other people, where is the problem?” 

*Charlotte and Karen*

Victor replies, “I think getting out of here will be a great thing, there is a little thing going on at the lake, we can check out.  Yoshi is throwing a bash, and he is going all out I here, a keg, enough alcohol to kill an army, and plenty of other stuff.  It should be awesome.”

Aris thinks for a moment, “Sounds like fun.”

Kal breaks a large smile at the mention of the party, “I could really go for that, beer does a body good after all.  Hey Karen you want to go?” he gestures with a wave of his hand.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 19, 2003)

"Hey thanks Charlotte, you look great yourself." Karen says. At the mention of going out to town, she seems to hesitate. _Going shopping by day, I can handle. But drunken baselines staring at me at some party in town, I don't know.
Oh, a party at the lake with the other students, that should be okay I guess._
"Sure, why not." she says with a rather insecure smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hey thanks Charlotte, you look great yourself." Karen says. At the mention of going out to town, she seems to hesitate. _Going shopping by day, I can handle. But drunken baselines staring at me at some party in town, I don't know.
> Oh, a party at the lake with the other students, that should be okay I guess._
> "Sure, why not." she says with a rather insecure smile.



 Kal grins, "Alright a party, woohooo," he gets excited, and floats off the ground, stretching, "Man this is going to be sweet, remember the last party we went to Aris?"

Aris sighs, "Don't remind me, try not to drink so much this time," she replies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "So, Rei, you ready to take me out clubbing?  I know your not going to keep up with me."  she says smirking at him, and looking the most alive and energetic, well apart from when she had told McCallister off, of the entire time she had been at the school.




"Yeah, we will see," his body flares with fire,a nd rockets into the sky, it is obvious he wants Kelly to follow him.  It is easy to follow the bright glowing beacon in the sky, his flames licking the air, and generating tremendous heat, much of the grass is burnt up leaving a black charred spot where he took off from.  It seems he could go much faster then he is flying but takes it easy.

_Assuming she follows..._

Rei glides easily over the sky, buzzing passing aerodynes, with reckless abandon, and then begins to drop down into the inner metro area of Mudaba Adin.  The streets are alive with cars, as he lands in a back alley, where several young men are hanging out, smoking.  They come to for a moment, and Kelly even sees a flash of a wepon before Rei speaks, "It is cool, she is with me, where is Padre, tell him I need a fix," he tosses a roll of cash to one of the men.

Rei turns back to Kelly, "This place is the best in Mudaba Adin, it looks crappy back here, but this way we avoid the line," he opens the backdoor to the kitchen, "After you."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Rei turns back to Kelly, "This place is the best in Mudaba Adin, it looks crappy back here, but this way we avoid the line," he opens the backdoor to the kitchen, "After you."



Kelly grins her anusment at Rei's pyrotechnical flight, _so he wants a race?_she thought to herself as she called the winds to her, lifting her off her feet and up into the night sky.  She urges the wind to speed her, to bring her beside Rei.  "So like where exactly is this place that we're going?  Whats it called?  I mean there are a few big time clubs that the Justice Elite and all the other celebrities hang out at, is this that one?" she asks him over the roaring wind before his abrupt landing in the alley.  She gradually lessens her call on the wind coming in to land as light as a feather.  Although the flight wasn't too bad, the heavy winds that she called to lif her body did blow her skirt around in interesting ways, at least for the people in the alley looking up it did.

She gives a slight start when the weapon is pulled, stirring the air around her with her mind, she prepared it to absorb anything coming towards her.  Relaxing when Rei spoke up, she dropped the sheild, well as much as it could be dropped, it was a natural reflex after all.  "Sure, ok," Kelly says, entering the opened door, although she wasn't sure what the point of avoiding the line was, she could certainly get through any bouncer, she'd actually gotten a bouncer fired once who wouldn't let her in.  "We don't really need to avoid the line or anything.  I can get us in the front." she said.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly grins her anusment at Rei's pyrotechnical flight, _so he wants a race?_she thought to herself as she called the winds to her, lifting her off her feet and up into the night sky.  She urges the wind to speed her, to bring her beside Rei.  "So like where exactly is this place that we're going?  Whats it called?  I mean there are a few big time clubs that the Justice Elite and all the other celebrities hang out at, is this that one?" she asks him over the roaring wind before his abrupt landing in the alley.  She gradually lessens her call on the wind coming in to land as light as a feather.  Although the flight wasn't too bad, the heavy winds that she called to lif her body did blow her skirt around in interesting ways, at least for the people in the alley looking up it did.
> 
> She gives a slight start when the weapon is pulled, stirring the air around her with her mind, she prepared it to absorb anything coming towards her.  Relaxing when Rei spoke up, she dropped the sheild, well as much as it could be dropped, it was a natural reflex after all.  "Sure, ok," Kelly says, entering the opened door, although she wasn't sure what the point of avoiding the line was, she could certainly get through any bouncer, she'd actually gotten a bouncer fired once who wouldn't let her in.  "We don't really need to avoid the line or anything.  I can get us in the front." she said.



 Rei shrugs, "I don't go in the front all the good stuff is in the back anyways, and I know you got star poer, but I got connections.  We can see which one gets us further," he says with a dry laugh.

He leads her through the kitchen, many people stopping to stare and gawk, "Yeah this place is called the Matrix, real slick, high tech, and yeah Justice Elite passes through along with just about any kind of celebrity worth a damn."

Rei pauses at the door to the main club, the music reverberating, "If you want to make a scene go ahead," he opens the door and walks into a crowded club, masses of people dancing to the pulsing rythym of the music.  Cages with girls and guys shake as they dance suspended overhead, and you can spot other dance floors on varying levels above you.

Rei glances over his shoulder, "I got to handle something, see you in a bit," he moves forward into the crowd, leaving Kelly by her lonesome.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 19, 2003)

Ryan glances at Anika's face, trying to decipher it. _She has that weird look on her face. What did I say? Did I somehow insult John? By mentioning Jimmy? Or did I insult her? Or embarass myself? It's times like this I really wish I could read minds.

Ha! That's it! Assuming I could trust John, I could get him to mindscan all of my prime suspects._

Ryan then decides to join the argument about computer games. "Ha! When Team Fortress 2 comes out this October, it'll blow every other computer game away," he declares. _Maybe I should try and make some amends with Tommy or something._ "I think Star, Mark, and Sakura are going to hit some clubs around here. She looked like she was having fun, I guess." _But still, just in case..._

"See ya! Anika, are you ready to go out flying above the city?" he asks.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 19, 2003)

"EQ 4?  Nah.  I usually tie my time up playing Diablo 3 or Starcraft 2.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> "EQ 4?  Nah.  I usually tie my time up playing Diablo 3 or Starcraft 2.



 "Oh man your both so done, we will ahve to play, I could take you on at the same time I whoop up on you, I got both games, and play them every now and then, once I got bored with winning.  Nothing can keep up with me you know," he says to John.

"So you want to get a little LAN party going, I can get one rigged up pretty cquick, you know," Tommy replies.

Jun Min looks to John, "I'm game, how about you John?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Oh man your both so done, we will ahve to play, I could take you on at the same time I whoop up on you, I got both games, and play them every now and then, once I got bored with winning.  Nothing can keep up with me you know," he says to John.
> 
> "So you want to get a little LAN party going, I can get one rigged up pretty cquick, you know," Tommy replies.
> 
> Jun Min looks to John, "I'm game, how about you John?"



"Nah.  Not right now.  Got alot on my mind.  Maybe another time, though."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2003)

"Why not, getting seen is part of what its all about, its how you show it off."  Kelly says, sounding mystified.  "It's not just how famous I am, I could probably by thise place, if I wanted, so people tend to be nice since they don't want their business bought out from under them." the popstar says shrugging as if it was something that anyone should be able to do.

Kelly smiles at the pulse of the club, the beat of the music when it mixed with the energy of the dancers, it was a vibe all its own, and Kelly luxuriated in it, letting her body move itself in time to the music as she makes her way across the floor to the bar to get something to drink, not actually doing anything to hide her identity, she floats herself over to the bar.  "So what can you get me?" she asks the person behind the bar as sweetly as she can, putting all her charm behind the request.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 20, 2003)

Cassie nods and sighs. "I'm sorry Yoshi, it's just.. well you are a fast mover." sighs. "I must be a disappointment huh?" Looks around curiously to see what the others are doing.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 20, 2003)

_"EQ 4?  What is that? ...oh, must be some sort of game.  Listen to Tommy brag, I bet he cheats..."_ Anika thinks with a smile.

"You bet, Ryan, see you guys," she says to the others.  She turns and draws a glowing "M"-shaped rune in the air and says, "Great Hermod, god of freedom, grant me wings to fly."  The rune disappears and she bigins to hover off the floor.  "I'm ready when you are." she says with a smile.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 20, 2003)

Mark reached out with the seeds of a new smile when his eyes darted off the drug for a moment and caught Sakura’s. Her pupils were wide and she had a slightly blank look Mark remembered. His hands froze half open. Sakura was in control, just like it used to be with Michael. She had what he needed. Mark felt himself trusting her like he trusted Michael. But he could trust Sakura because she had what he needed. Michael had what he needed but Michael was bad because he made Mark…

Something didn’t match. Something wasn’t right, but Mark couldn’t remember what. His hands continued forward with a will of their own, touching Sakura’s now. This would feel so good. _It’s been too long. Relapse is a part of recovery. That’s what they said. They expect this._

Mark exhaled suddenly, ”No, get it away!” Mark recoiled and slammed hard against the side of the car. It rocked from the impact and he could feel where the door would leave a bruise come morning.

What the hell was he thinking? Forty-four million would buy a lot more than a high in some rock star’s limo would. He needed to swim. He needed to swim right now. Only slightly less frantic, he spoke again, ”I don’t think this is our kind of party. Why don’t you turn the car around and drop us off back at the Institute?”

But he couldn’t get his eyes off it again. The powder seemed to curl up and look at him, meeting his wide, blue eyes with its own blank, white eyes. Mark was shaking and couldn’t stop. It was looking at him; white and hungry. It wanted him and it was going to win if he stayed with it much longer. It felt like it was going to swallow him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2003)

*Kelly*

The Bartender shrugs, “Whatever you want Miss Mitchell, hell if you had called up before hand I am sure we could have fixed you up with anything you needed.  Name it, and you can have it on the house?” he replies pouring and mixing a drink for another customer.

*Cassie*

Yoshi sighs obviously frustrated, “You are flipping out over nothing, you don’t want to have sex or something cool, but I am just trying to have a good time with my friends down by the lake.  This was never about that, I told you I would go slow, and I will, but if you keep acting like this, then well, I don’t even want to think about it.”

He gestured back to the rest of the crew, “Now do you want to go out to the lake, and have fun with us or stay here and talk politics on the computer.  Cause I am not staying here, I am about to leave, now do you want to go or not?”

*Anika, Ryan, and John*

Tommy shrugs, “Your loss,” he says to John, and turns to Jun Min, “another night of warcraft madness then, you are so going down this time.”

Jun Min just laughs, “That is what you said last time, and I think I won best three out of five.  You guys have fun, and take care John, everything will work out alright?”

*Mark*

Sakura recoiled afraid of Mark, “What are you doing, if you didn’t want any just say so, your acting crazy,” she says fear in her eyes, as the vehicles lurches to a stop. 

The driver calls back, “What in the hell is everything alright?”

Sakura looks back to Mark, steadily, as Star replies, “We are fine, Mark just got startled is all,” she says calmly.  

Sakura gulps “Yes, we’re fine, turn the vehicle around.”

Star moves to sit next to Mark, placing herself between the elite and the coked up singing star.  Sakura just gives him a strange look of fear and surprise, and places the powder away, trying to catch her breath, “You are a freaking psycho, what the hell is wrong with you?” she finally shouts.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi sighs obviously frustrated, “You are flipping out over nothing, you don’t want to have sex or something cool, but I am just trying to have a good time with my friends down by the lake. This was never about that, I told you I would go slow, and I will, but if you keep acting like this, then well, I don’t even want to think about it.”
> 
> He gestured back to the rest of the crew, “Now do you want to go out to the lake, and have fun with us or stay here and talk politics on the computer. Cause I am not staying here, I am about to leave, now do you want to go or not?”



"Well." blushes. "Okay.. I.. well the girls." seems a bit embarrased. "That is.. the girls seem to think that boys have only one thing on thier minds. They told me all sorts of things to watch out for. One of them was the 'old doing nothing at the lake' bit"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 20, 2003)

Ryan smiles and floats into the air, and then flies off. While flying, he comments, "You know, it's really hard to believe that woman is supposed to be our teacher." _I wonder why she invokes some Norse god before using her elite powers. Does she need to do it? Is it some kind of mental block she has, given her background?_

"Anika, why the prayer before flying? Do you actually need to say that to use your Elite powers?" _I hope this doesn't offend her. I'm just trying to learn more about her, I guess. Her powers will come in handy tonight though. Well, I hope not, but best to be prepared._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 20, 2003)

*Freaking*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Star moves to sit next to Mark, placing herself between the elite and the coked up singing star.  Sakura just gives him a strange look of fear and surprise, and places the powder away, trying to catch her breath, “You are a freaking psycho, what the hell is wrong with you?” she finally shouts.




Mark doesn't answer Sakura, but relaxes considerably with Star between him and her. He shakes his head, and does again.

"No drugs..." he mutters half to himself. "No drugs..." _Not that I need them right now. I'm freaking good enough as it is._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles and floats into the air, and then flies off. While flying, he comments, "You know, it's really hard to believe that woman is supposed to be our teacher." _I wonder why she invokes some Norse god before using her elite powers. Does she need to do it? Is it some kind of mental block she has, given her background?_




"I like her, she's cool.  I wish I had a teacher like that in middle school... Anika says, her voice trailling off a bit.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Anika, why the prayer before flying? Do you actually need to say that to use your Elite powers?" _I hope this doesn't offend her. I'm just trying to learn more about her, I guess. Her powers will come in handy tonight though. Well, I hope not, but best to be prepared._




"Because this isn't my elite power, not really.  My only elite power is that I'm a conduit to the power of my gods.  I pray for the power, and it's given to me," she answers, not really annoyed with explaining.  "That's why I rarely use it frivalously...I really don't do this often, but it's really relaxing, not to mention fun," she adds with a bit of a grin, doing a loop in the air.  "And being responsible means I get to have fun once in a while."

"It's kinda weird, I was contacted by an Asatru organization in Sweden a while ago to become, well, I guess it's like a high priestess.  It was sort of embarrassing, I've only been following the religion for a few years, and I'm only 16, I can see some people getting mad if I suddenly became one of their spiritual leaders after popping up out of nowhere, so I told them maybe someday, but not now.  I still have a lot to learn, and prove.

"Plus, I need to be careful.  Some of the followers of my religion are racist in a way with their views.  I don't want anything to do with that.  I've been around the world enough to relaize that where you're from doesn't make any difference with what type of person you are."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2003)

*Mark*

Mark feels the vehicle about to pull off, when the driver glances over his shoulder, as blue and red flashing lights come into view.  The vehicle pulls off to the side, and the driver sighs, as he rolls down the window.  

Sakura relaxes, but her eyes reveal her fear, as she goes silent.  The officer, a dark skinned gentleman, speaks to the driver in French, and they exchange pleasantries.  He hands the officer his license and insurance information, and waits.  The officer before he leaves flashes his light towards the back, getting a good luck and the elite, the superstar, and the android.

Five minutes of silence, before the officer returns.  He hands the driver back his license and insurance, and they chat for some time more.  They laugh for a moment, and the levity brings a sigh to Sakura.

**BANG!**

The driver recoils from a gunshot wound to the head, he falls over into the passenger seat, his guts and blood spraying the interior of the vehicle.  The officer moves to the rear door, right next to Mark and rips the door clean off tossing it into the street…

Another officer walks up on the opposite side of the vehicle, Sakura screams.

_*Initiative:* Mark 26, Police Officers 15, Star 12, Sakura 6_

*Anika and Ryan*

Soaring high overhead, is a sense of a freedom for both elites, as they soar high over the city of Mudaba Adin, the lights of the city creating an incredible display far below them.  The moon hangs full overhead, and the clouds are sparse.  The two elites spot a shooting star, arcing across the sky and it seems as if everything is at peace.

*Cassie and James*

“Yeah I knew it had to be that Anika, she is always butting into everyone’s business, first she screws Jimmy, and now she almost screwed me.  I swear that chick needs to get a life.  Anyways lets get out of here this place is getting dead,” he takes Cassie by the hand and walks back to James and Kiyana.

“So lets roll, the others will meet us down there, you two can ride with us in my limo,” he smirks.

_*OOC:* If they agree then you all hit the limo, and take a wild ride with drinks, fun, and all the normal hijinks out to the lake._

*Just a few moments before these events in a Dark Room in Mudaba Adin*

*_*Editors Note:*  Current conversation translated from French_

A dark figure picks up a phone, “So you are sure it is the leader of the Legacy team?”

Voice on the line, “Yes sir.”

“Good then proceed with the plan, Genocide wants the target to suffer pain before we close the deal.  Handle this swiftly, collateral damage is not a factor. I don’t agree, but Genocide wants him dead,” the dark figure replies.

“Yes, sir,” the voice replies.

The dark figure hung up the phone, and spoke over his shoulder, “We shall see how well this plan of yours works out.”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I like her, she's cool.  I wish I had a teacher like that in middle school... Anika says, her voice trailling off a bit.




"Yeah, me too." _I wonder if I'm still enrolled for college this fall? I knew Anika worshipped Norse gods. I didn't know she considered herself a priestess of them. She's crazier than I thought. I probably shouldn't make fun of her though. Freedom of religon, I guess._

"Flying is definitely fun. It's probably the one part of being an Elite that I actually like. Well, that and the people and the experiences. You know, I just realized this. If I had the choice, I wouldn't go back to who I was." _Wow, when did this happen?_

"A beautiful night, isn't it?," Ryan asks.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> **BANG!**
> 
> The driver recoils from a gunshot wound to the head, he falls over into the passenger seat, his guts and blood spraying the interior of the vehicle.  The officer moves to the rear door, right next to Mark and rips the door clean off tossing it into the street…
> ...




_Get out. Get out now. Get out and fight or you're dead._ Mark's feet slammed against the floor and his hand gripped the edge of his seat. With a supersonic rush of speed he hurled himself at the officer on his side.

"Whothehellareyou?Whatdoyouwant?" Mark could only hope Star could take care of the other guy until he got there. Tommy said he was worried about his protection, so hopefully Star could pack a punch when she needed to.

OOC: I saw the drugs coming, but this is a suprise.  Mach one punch for Mark's officer. If Mark can get past the guy, he'll use run-by attack and try to get around to the other side. If he has to dive between the legs or something, he's ok with it and he'd direct his punch accordingly.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 21, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Flying is definitely fun. It's probably the one part of being an Elite that I actually like. Well, that and the people and the experiences. You know, I just realized this. If I had the choice, I wouldn't go back to who I was."




"I'll never go back to who I was," she says, a bit too seriously, adding, "Trust me, that's a good thing," trying to dismissivley make a joke of it.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "A beautiful night, isn't it?," Ryan asks.




"Awesome.  It's so warm here, I could get used to that.  I can't believe it used to all be sand.  I'm glad they brought me here.  Y'know, because of the uh, people and experiences." she says, smiling at him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie and James*
> 
> “Yeah I knew it had to be that Anika, she is always butting into everyone’s business, first she screws Jimmy, and now she almost screwed me. I swear that chick needs to get a life. Anyways lets get out of here this place is getting dead,” he takes Cassie by the hand and walks back to James and Kiyana.
> 
> ...



"Now it wasn't just her, there were serveral grirls involved in telling what to watch out for." sighs. "I quess that they thought I was too.. naive about things." blushes. "So don't blame her or any of the others. They were just concerned that I could be taken advantage of." takes his hand. "I thought that was what friends did? look out for each other."  Leans over and shyly kisses him. "I am willing to go to the lake with you.. just don't try so hard okay Yoshi?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Sep 21, 2003)

Knowing that Yoshi is basicly the organizer of the after dance party, he heads over to him, "Hey, Yoshi, Cassie, James, Kiyana.  You guys mind if I go to the party with you?  I need something to take my mind off of recent events."  John looks kind of nervous at having asked to go instead of being invited.  _I guess maybe they don't want me to hang out with them.  Maybe I should just leave them alone,_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2003)

*Mark*

_*OOC:* Mark scores an attack roll of 16, I will wait to see if you wish to use a Hero Point before I continue.  I will use this method for rolling so you can decide if you wish to use a Hero point unless it is plainly obvious that you do not._

*Cassie, John, and James*

Yoshi pauses for a second and thinks, as he turns to John.  He looks to the rest of the students and sighs, “Yeah, I meant to ask you about going earlier in the week, but I got busy if you want to go, then yeah come along.”

He responds to Cassie then, “I am not trying hard, babe, you are just making a simple thing difficult.”


----------



## Samnell (Sep 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*_*OOC:* Mark scores an attack roll of 16, I will wait to see if you wish to use a Hero Point before I continue.  I will use this method for rolling so you can decide if you wish to use a Hero point unless it is plainly obvious that you do not._




Mark saves it for now.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 21, 2003)

"Shall we get going, then?"  Charlotte says, offering her arm for Victor to escort.

_I need to remember not to drink so much myself._  She thinks.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2003)

Kelly flashes a dazzaling smile to the bartender, pleased at his helpful attitude.  Unused to drinking, she decides to pick something she has heard about on commercials, "Umm, a Coke and Rum."  the popstar said scanning the club for any other celebrities,knowing that they would prob ably be on the upper level for the extra privacy that being above the crowd afforded them.  She decided to make her way up there to see once she had her drink.  "Have one for yourself as well."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 21, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I'll never go back to who I was," she says, a bit too seriously, adding, "Trust me, that's a good thing," trying to dismissivley make a joke of it.




"Really," Ryan asks, his interest piqued. "What were you like, before everything happened? Me, I was a second-string cornerback in Clevehand. I was going to attend Ohio State next year, and my sister is a mathematical genius." _I think her book might be coming out soon._

"It's hard to believe right now there are people from another dimension conspiring to take over Earth, you know?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Really," Ryan asks, his interest piqued. "What were you like, before everything happened? Me, I was a second-string cornerback in Clevehand. I was going to attend Ohio State next year, and my sister is a mathematical genius." _I think her book might be coming out soon._
> 
> "It's hard to believe right now there are people from another dimension conspiring to take over Earth, you know?"




_"Crap, I need to keep my mouth shut more often,"_ Anika chastises herself mentally.  _I should just ignore the question.  But what if he decides to find out himself?  The Swedish papers had a lot to say when a hockey hero's daughter was admited to that stupid clinic.  Can he read Swedish, though?  No, I need to be honest.  I've come too far the past couple years following the noble virtues to stop now because of pride..."_

After an uncomfortable pause, Anika says, "Uh, well...I kinda got mixed up with the wrong crowd when I was in Germany.  I wasn't very popular, I could barely speak the language, and I was already a little messed up in the head, or so I was eventually told.  The only kids that would give me much attention were lowest common denominator.  Long story, short, I got pretty messed up.  When my parents finally clued in, my mom and brother and me moved back to Sweden and I was sent to a clinic to get help.  I guess I became kinda reclusive after that, focusing on my religion, which really helped me see what's important in life.  When I found out I was an elite, I had mixed feelings, but I guess it turning out not too bad, hey?" she says, trying to smile.

"And I don't know what to think about about all the rest of this.  It's crazy, the whole world is turning upside down.  I get a bad feeling it's only going to get worse before it gets any better," she says, frowning.  "Sorry, I'm being a downer, tonight was supposed to be fun, right?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> After an uncomfortable pause, Anika says, "Uh, well...I kinda got mixed up with the wrong crowd when I was in Germany.  I wasn't very popular, I could barely speak the language, and I was already a little messed up in the head, or so I was eventually told.  The only kids that would give me much attention were lowest common denominator.  Long story, short, I got pretty messed up.  When my parents finally clued in, my mom and brother and me moved back to Sweden and I was sent to a clinic to get help.




"What, you mean like drugs or something?" Ryan asks politely.



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> I guess I became kinda reclusive after that, focusing on my religion, which really helped me see what's important in life.  When I found out I was an elite, I had mixed feelings, but I guess it turning out not too bad, hey?" she says, trying to smile.




"So what is important in life," Ryan queries, smiling. "Me, I don't really know."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "And I don't know what to think about about all the rest of this.  It's crazy, the whole world is turning upside down.  I get a bad feeling it's only going to get worse before it gets any better," she says, frowning.  "Sorry, I'm being a downer, tonight was supposed to be fun, right?"




"You're not being a downer. Heck, I brought this stuff up. And this night was a blast. And while the world may get worse for a little bit, it will get better. That's what we're here for, I guess." Ryan says as convincingly as possible. _At least, if life works like it does in movies and video games. Still, I don't plan on failing, and all of us, even James and Cassandra, are pretty tough. We'll pull through. _

Ryan then looks around for a few seconds, and a nervous tone creeps into his voice. "Oh, yeah. Hate to be a real downer, but I kind of made a mistake back there mentioning where we were going to Tommy and John. I think we might want to either stop flying around, or plan some kind of ambush. Unless you can make us invisible or something, or you just think I"m being paranoid," Ryan finishes, laughing.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "What, you mean like drugs or something?" Ryan asks politely.




"Yeah, drugs and well, everything else a 14-year old, or anyone for that matter, shouldn't be doing."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "So what is important in life," Ryan queries, smiling. "Me, I don't really know."




"I can't really tell you what's important to you, I guess you have to figure that out yourself.  I mean, I could try, but all it is is words, you have to feel it to believe it."



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> "You're not being a downer. Heck, I brought this stuff up. And this night was a blast. And while the world may get worse for a little bit, it will get better. That's what we're here for, I guess." Ryan says as convincingly as possible.




"If the institute was in Mexico City instead of here, would we have stopped it, or would we all be dead like the rest of the people there?  Justice Elite couldn't even stop that from happening, this just seems to be bigger than we can handle.  Not that I wouldn't try.  I'd gladly die to save millions of people.  It wouldn't even have to be millions.  There's a place in the afterworld for those that die bravely in battle.  I feel like I've been given a second chance and I want to acomplish something good with it."



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan then looks around for a few seconds, and a nervous tone creeps into his voice. "Oh, yeah. Hate to be a real downer, but I kind of made a mistake back there mentioning where we were going to Tommy and John. I think we might want to either stop flying around, or plan some kind of ambush. Unless you can make us invisible or something, or you just think I"m being paranoid," Ryan finishes, laughing.




Anika gasps, looking around.  "Oh, I almost forgot it's you they're after...hmmm, well I can make us a little harder to find if you don't mind getting a little wet," she says with a grin.  She traces rune in the air that looks like a backwords '7', saying, "Mighty Thor, bring the rains to hide us from enemies that would attack us dishonorably."  As the rune fades, the clouds begin to gather and a loud crack of thunder peels through the air before rain begins to fall.  

_OOC: Weather Control +8 to give 1/2 concealment._

"You still think Tommy or John are spies?  John's been spending a lot of time with Sarah, I think he really cares about her, he's not had much time to spy.  And, yeah, Tommy is a spy," she says, rolling her eyes, "but probably not the kind that you think.  He really seems to worship JE, why would he be working for the bad guys?  Unless it's an act or somthing..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I can't really tell you what's important to you, I guess you have to figure that out yourself.  I mean, I could try, but all it is is words, you have to feel it to believe it."




"Well, I kind of meant what's important to you, you know?"



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "If the institute was in Mexico City instead of here, would we have stopped it, or would we all be dead like the rest of the people there?  Justice Elite couldn't even stop that from happening, this just seems to be bigger than we can handle.  Not that I wouldn't try.  I'd gladly die to save millions of people.  It wouldn't even have to be millions.  There's a place in the afterworld for those that die bravely in battle.  I feel like I've been given a second chance and I want to acomplish something good with it."




_Ah, Vahalla, where the brave may live forever. I remember that line from the 13th Warrior, some of research I did before going to the dance._ "Well, yeah, but we weren't in Mexico City, and if we were, we might have stopped it. I mean, Justice Elite wasn't there, after all. And I'm sure the Overseer and his agents Genocide and the witch lady are pretty good, but look at the immense amount of talent we have here. Me, you, John, Zero, Mark, Yoshi. James and Cassandra are handy to have around sometimes. Then there's Kal and Aris, and the new kids Kelly, Karen, and Charlotte. Not sure how tough they are, but they came here, didn't they? Trust me, we can take them." _I hope. But hey, we haven't lost yet._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika gasps, looking around.  "Oh, I almost forgot it's you they're after...hmmm, well I can make us a little harder to find if you don't mind getting a little wet," she says with a grin.  She traces rune in the air that looks like a backwords '7', saying, "Mighty Thor, bring the rains to hide us from enemies that would attack us dishonorably."  As the rune fades, the clouds begin to gather and a loud crack of thunder peels through the air before rain begins to fall.




"Wow, I'm officially impressed Anika. I'm glad I got this thing hooded," he says, smiling. "Of course, you just proved the weathermen wrong, and now everyone below us is scrambling for their umbrellas. I wonder how the locals would take snow this time of year?" _Of course, that would make us as self-absorbed as Miss Kelly._ 




			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "You still think Tommy or John are spies?  John's been spending a lot of time with Sarah, I think he really cares about her, he's not had much time to spy.  And, yeah, Tommy is a spy," she says, rolling her eyes, "but probably not the kind that you think.  He really seems to worship JE, why would he be working for the bad guys?  Unless it's an act or somthing..."




"Yeah, I do. I think John might be a spy. I mean, in our first fight, at the mall, his powers went out of control and he was useless. But now, with the mall and Sarah, I'm kind of inclined to trust him. I think he'll probably be put on the not-a-spy list." _He's kind of a nerd though._

"As for Tommy, he knew about both the mall and the preserve, did nothing both fights, and with his computer access, well, you know. And maybe he's some kind of Pantheon supporter, and he worships Elites in general, not just the JE. Or maybe his whole eight year old thing is just an act. Why did you call him a spy anyway?" _I think it might be Tommy, Kiyana, or Jimmy. Tommy's too young, Kiyana's too goofy, and Jimmy's too dumb. Both Tommy and Kiyana have made attempts to ingratiate themselves with my friends, but not me. Interesting._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well, I kind of meant what's important to you, you know?"




"Oh, well, hey, I'm blonde, cut me some slack," she says, laughing.  "Okay, let's see...liberty, responsibility, courage, truth, honor, fidelity, discipline, hospitality, industriousness, self-reliance, and perseverance.  I had all those words memorised long before I truly understood what it means to live by them.  But once I did, things have gotten much better for me.  People are give me funny looks when I mention rituals and ancient gods, but if everyone lived by these basic ideals, we'd have a better world, don't you think?"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "As for Tommy, he knew about both the mall and the preserve, did nothing both fights, and with his computer access, well, you know. And maybe he's some kind of Pantheon supporter, and he worships Elites in general, not just the JE. Or maybe his whole eight year old thing is just an act. Why did you call him a spy anyway?"




"I dunno, maybe because everytime he's mentioned in passing at the school, he pops up on the nearest vid.  It's creepy.  Makes me want to wear clothes to the shower...or at least make it worth his while and put on a show for him," she says, laughing.  "But, he made Star, I'm sure if he wanted to keep tabs on you, he'd have tried to hook her up with you instead of Mark, right?  Especially if there was some sort of attack planned for tonight?"



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Well, yeah, but we weren't in Mexico City, and if we were, we might have stopped it. I mean, Justice Elite wasn't there, after all. And I'm sure the Overseer and his agents Genocide and the witch lady are pretty good, but look at the immense amount of talent we have here. Me, you, John, Zero, Mark, Yoshi. James and Cassandra are handy to have around sometimes. Then there's Kal and Aris, and the new kids Kelly, Karen, and Charlotte. Not sure how tough they are, but they came here, didn't they? Trust me, we can take them."




"I like your optimism.  Heck, you could probably kick that Gencide's butt yourself in a fair fight.  I doubt, if it comes to it, it'll be a fair fight though.  That's the problem.  What if they try to pick us off?"  That thought makes her nervous.  She looks down at her dress.  "Oh, boy, maybe this rain idea wasn't such a good one after all.  You want to head back?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 22, 2003)

*Ryan and Anika talk...and talk...and talk...*



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "Oh, well, hey, I'm blonde, cut me some slack," she says, laughing.  "Okay, let's see...liberty, responsibility, courage, truth, honor, fidelity, discipline, hospitality, industriousness, self-reliance, and perseverance.  I had all those words memorised long before I truly understood what it means to live by them.  But once I did, things have gotten much better for me.  People are give me funny looks when I mention rituals and ancient gods, but if everyone lived by these basic ideals, we'd have a better world, don't you think?"




"Geez, all that? But yeah, I agree with you. I tend to think more in the specifics though, than these broad virtures." _There's no way I could live up to all those things! I feel kind of inadequte now._



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I dunno, maybe because everytime he's mentioned in passing at the school, he pops up on the nearest vid.  It's creepy.  Makes me want to wear clothes to the shower...or at least make it worth his while and put on a show for him," she says, laughing.  "But, he made Star, I'm sure if he wanted to keep tabs on you, he'd have tried to hook her up with you instead of Mark, right?  Especially if there was some sort of attack planned for tonight?"




Ryan laughs with Anika, but sobers up. "It is kind of creepy. As for the whole hooking Star up with Mark, well, he does worship the guy. And anyway, ummm...well, I'm no expert in espionage, just James Bond movies and one Tom Clancy book, but it seems to me that hooking up Star with one of your target's friend would be a pretty smart thing to do, especially when you know you're target doesn't like you and finds Star kind of creepy." _Let's see...trying to remember the details here, but it's kind of hazy. The book was just too long!_





			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "I like your optimism.  Heck, you could probably kick that Gencide's butt yourself in a fair fight.  I doubt, if it comes to it, it'll be a fair fight though.  That's the problem.  What if they try to pick us off?"  That thought makes her nervous.  She looks down at her dress.  "Oh, boy, maybe this rain idea wasn't such a good one after all.  You want to head back?"




"From what Kal and Aris told me, I think Genocide is really tough. But we can get him. And if they wanted to pick us off, what night would be more perfect than...think about it. Kelly's off doing something, Mark's off with Star and Sakura Red, everyone else is on a boat, we're flying around the city...but I'm sure it's nothing. It's going to be tough to see us up here, Mark can take care of himself and run back to the school if anything's wrong, and all those elites on one boat, well, they're not going down easily." _Is that what I sound like? Maybe she's right, but I'm really enjoying this right now, more than anything else for as long as I can remember, and I don't want to go back._ Ryan gestures to Anika's wet dress. "Well, seeing as how they're gods, and you're their only priestess who casts spells, I'm sure they mind if you put up a shield to block the rain." _Did that come off as sarcastic. I sure didn't mean it to be sarcastic._ "Uh, Anika, I'm sorry if that came out the wrong way," he says quickly. "But if the rain's a problem, we could always go somewhere indoors or something.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 22, 2003)

*Do not adjust your monitor...we now control this thread.*



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Geez, all that? But yeah, I agree with you. I tend to think more in the specifics though, than these broad virtures."




"Specifics?  How do you mean?" Anika asks.



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan laughs with Anika, but sobers up. "It is kind of creepy. As for the whole hooking Star up with Mark, well, he does worship the guy. And anyway, ummm...well, I'm no expert in espionage, just James Bond movies and one Tom Clancy book, but it seems to me that hooking up Star with one of your target's friend would be a pretty smart thing to do, especially when you know you're target doesn't like you and finds Star kind of creepy."




Anika looks confused.  "Um, okay," she says, blinking. "Anyway, my point is, I doubt it's Tommy.  He's busy playing Warchest, or whatever, with Jun Min."  She pauses, thinking.  "It strike you as odd at all when he asked where Star was?  Did he forget to add something to her that let's him locate her?  Too busy making the boobs look real, I'm sure," she says, grinning and rolling her eyes.



			
				hammerhead said:
			
		

> "From what Kal and Aris told me, I think Genocide is really tough. But we can get him. And if they wanted to pick us off, what night would be more perfect than...think about it. Kelly's off doing something, Mark's off with Star and Sakura Red, everyone else is on a boat, we're flying around the city...but I'm sure it's nothing. It's going to be tough to see us up here, Mark can take care of himself and run back to the school if anything's wrong, and all those elites on one boat, well, they're not going down easily." _Is that what I sound like? Maybe she's right, but I'm really enjoying this right now, more than anything else for as long as I can remember, and I don't want to go back._ Ryan gestures to Anika's wet dress. "Well, seeing as how they're gods, and you're their only priestess who casts spells, I'm sure they mind if you put up a shield to block the rain." _Did that come off as sarcastic. I sure didn't mean it to be sarcastic._ "Uh, Anika, I'm sorry if that came out the wrong way," he says quickly. "But if the rain's a problem, we could always go somewhere indoors or something.




_"Idiot.  If he's not worried, then neither should you be,"_ she thinks.  "No, I'm fine.  It's just a dress, I hate wearing them anyway.  And we'll become more obvious, not less, if I make a shield.  I bet my hair's a mess now, though."  She pulls the pins from her hair to let it down and wipes it back from her face.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2003)

*Mark*

Mark throws out a powerful punch but the police officer responds with a quick parry pushing the punch aside.  Leaving the nimble, speedy elite nowhere to go.  He retaliates with a blast of his pistol.  But Mark sees it coming in slow motion and easily ducks with little effort.  The bullet sails fight by Sakura causing her to scream even more.

_Mark missed with a 16 and is unable to find a way out through the door and the Officer.  The Officer struck back with a 15 and missed Mark_

The other officer fired a bullet at Star, and nails her right in the shoulder.  But she does not even flinch.  The wound smoking but leaving no blood, as she raises her hand, it shifts in shape revealing a slim arm cannon, it glows a bright blue and a powerful flash slams right into the officer, the particle beam causing havoc with his internal systems and he collapses in a heap.

_The officer rolled an 18, and struck Star.  She got a total damage save of 17, and is unaffected.  She struck back with a total roll of 20.  He makes a damage save and gets an 8, the officer is suitably done._

Sakura screams and just crouches down trying to stay out of the way, “Help!”

_Mark’s Turn_

*Kelly*

The bartender smiles, at hr words gets her a drink, and sees her on her way.  She goes up and to her surprise the upper floors are just as packed as the lower ones, with holographic images, and smaller moving platforms with dancers putting on shows for people below.  She does spot Rei standing near a table having a somewhat animated conversation, where several individuals are sitting.  A tall African male, along with several other men in dark suits who look like bodyguards; also at the table is a suave looking male with tanned skin and dark hair, a white haired woman in a leather bodysuit, and a Chinese woman, her hair short, and her clothes dark underneath her long jacket. 

*Ryan and Anika*

The two young elites fly through the air, and see people get cover out of the rain below as they look for a warm spot to get out of the rain.  A cozy coffee shop comes into view with a large overhang, and several empty tables and chairs.  It looks open, the name of the place is “Cocoa Cachoo”.

*OOC:*_ The rest of the students I will wait for the rest to respond before we move on… yes the lake is coming, fun times for everyone I swear, cross my heart hope to die._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 22, 2003)

Cassie.

After apolgizing, she cuddles in close with Yoshi and waits for the car to get to the lake.


(Basically she's trying to 'be good' and not act on all the girls warnings without cause.  )


----------



## Aenion (Sep 22, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> "Shall we get going, then?"  Charlotte says, offering her arm for Victor to escort.
> 
> _I need to remember not to drink so much myself._  She thinks.




Karen raises a brow at Aris' comment on Kal's drinking habits, but lets it be. She nods to Charlotte when she suggests to leave for the lake, saying "I think Yoshi and Cassie just left, maybe we can still catch up to them."


----------



## Samnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Mark wastes no time getting out of the car and running around it to come at the other officer from behind.


OOC: If Mark misses, he'll spend a hero point on the reroll.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2003)

Ryan shrugs his shoulders, looking confused. "I don't know, it's just that those things seem very vague. But I understand your point. As for Tommy, all it might take would be one, simple vidmail or something. Let's get out of the rain."

As they fly down towards the coffee house, Ryan comments "That's the worst name ever. Cocoa Cachoo? Oh well, might as well go inside and get something to drink, right?"

_Great, I just pop in some coffee house glowing like a purple lightbulb. Oh well._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Anika laughs when she sees the coffee house name.  "I dunno, I think it's rather witty," she says, landing in front of the store.  She pats her hips, saying, "Uh, no pockets.  Did you bring some money?"

_"Wonderful, I'm going in there looking like a mess.  Oh well."_


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> The bartender smiles, at her words gets her a drink, and sees her on her way. She goes up and to her surprise the upper floors are just as packed as the lower ones, with holographic images, and smaller moving platforms with dancers putting on shows for people below. She does spot Rei standing near a table having a somewhat animated conversation, where several individuals are sitting. A tall African male, along with several other men in dark suits who look like bodyguards; also at the table is a suave looking male with tanned skin and dark hair, a white haired woman in a leather bodysuit, and a Chinese woman, her hair short, and her clothes dark underneath her long jacket.



A thoughtful frown made itself apparent in a slight scrunching of Kelly's brow as she looks at the people that Rei is talking to, she felt friendly towards them, but she didn't exactly know why she had any opinion of them at all.  The popstar was still relatively new to having another persons opinions in her head and so was slow to recognize them as external influences.  She plastered a blanky polite smile on her face, it was a smile for polie company that you didn't care for, but didn't want to offend.  Taking a sip of her drink, she found that she had found something that she actually liked in a mixed drink.  She made her way over to the table, and stood behind Rei.

"So Rei, are you like going to introduce me to everyone?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

*Anika & Ryan*

The interior and the balcony are dry and warm, and the sweet aroma of coffee, chocolate, and pastries rises to your noses.  The place is a coffee shop, virtua-net café, and bookstore.  The people glance up at the elites, and they give Ryan a quizzical look but go back to their reading, and conversation.

The hostess is a large woman with graying hair, and a sweet smile, she smiles to the young elites, and offers some samples of pastries for them to eat.  They scan the room rather quickly, and find their eyes settling on a familiar face, Jimmy Li, sitting in the corner, looking through a newspaper, and several books about travel on his table.  A backpack sitting at his feet, he has not noticed the two elites as he furrows his brow, and looks through the paper.

*Mark*

Mark zooms past Star and Sakura, leaps over the fallen sparking body, and races around the vehicle in a blink of an eye, and slams his fist right into the back of the officer.  The blow is powerful, but it feels like he is punching steel as the Officer turns and swings with a punch, and Mark easily evades, the world moving in slow motion for the speedy elite.  

In that brief moment, another resounding blast rips into the officer and he drops like a rock, his body sparking, and sizzling; much of his flesh charred, revealing muscle, metallic systems, and visceral.

Star states the obvious, “Cyborgs.  My particle burst cannon, fried his internal systems.”

_Mark strikes with a 21, and the Officer makes a damage save of 22, taking no damage.  The officer strikes at Mark and rolls an 18 and misses.   Star strikes with a 19, and the officer failed his damage save._

Sakura breaths in ragged breaths, “Oh my god what is happening, I don’t want to die!” she starts to cry.  

Star’s arm returns to normal, “Can you carry her back to the school?”

*Kelly*

Rei turns to Kelly, and sighs, “Uhh yeah, hey Padre this is-”

“Miss Kelly Mitchell,” the suave looking man spoke brushing his long hair back from his face, “Your reputation and talents precede you.  Although they do little justice for your blooming beauty.”

The white haired woman smiled to Kelly, although the Chinese woman seemed impassive, her eyes scanning the crowd.  She didn’t seem at ease, and although sitting, there was a cat-like readiness in her nature.

Rei scowled, “Yeah, anyway, I need a fix, padre, getting low.”

The sharply dressed black male replied, “No can do, you still owe me for the last fix, Rei.”

William glanced to Padre, and then to Rei, “You really should quit, it is not a way a proper elite should conduct themselves, to be subservient to a baseline.”

Padre grumbled, “This isn’t a time for theology, this is all monetary.”

William shrugged, and tossed a stack of hundreds on the table, “There, now get along little baseline, we elites have business to chat about.  Rei sit.”

Padre scowled, place several small packages on the table and left.  He didn’t seem happy to be dismissed, but left nonetheless.

Rei stammered a reply, “I don’t-”

“Sit,” William replied, “it is time for you to look at the future.  A time for decisions, Rei.”

Rei complied with a resigned sigh.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> Star states the obvious, “Cyborgs.  My particle burst cannon, fried his internal systems.”




Mark stares dumbfounded for a moment before breaking into a smile, "Yeah, I guess so."



> Sakura breaths in ragged breaths, “Oh my god what is happening, I don’t want to die!” she starts to cry.
> 
> Star’s arm returns to normal, “Can you carry her back to the school?”




"I'm not sure. I never carried anyone before..." Mark looks dubiously at Sakura. "I go pretty fast and get a lot of wind resistance. If I dropped her, uh... splat... Maybe if I went slower."

OOC: Toki, rules-wise, I think I can spoof an extra for a limited time with a hero point, can't I? Could I do that to take a passenger?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

*Mark*

_*OOC:* That would be fine to use Extra Effort for Passenger, and then spend the Hero Point to not be exhausted.  Though he won’t be able to move full speed since he would be encumbered._

*The Lake*

Yoshi had definitely done his part in creating a fun atmosphere.  At the lake, he had rented out a cottage overlooking the pristine clear lake, and a massive boat, with plenty of space to party, plenty of alcohol, and music.  Food was on hand, and the lack of any authority over 18 was quite apparent.

Yoshi smirked to the rest of the kids, the boat was his first big purchase, and it was clean sleek, and built to impress.  He even had it named, “The Cassandra”, he glanced to Cassie, “I figured I should name it after something beautiful.”

He turns to the rest of the students, “There is plenty of food and drinks in the cottage, I am hitting the boat, you guys can get changed wherever, I am tired of wearing this stuff,” in  blurring spin his clothes disappears and he is wearing red flowered shorts, no shirt, and sandals.  His clothes sitting in his hand.

“Lets party,” he grins.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> _*OOC:* That would be fine to use Extra Effort for Passenger, and then spend the Hero Point to not be exhausted.  Though he won’t be able to move full speed since he would be encumbered._




Mark gingerly picks up Sakura and runs her to the Institute as fast as he dares to entrust her to someone in authority who would know how to take care of her.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2003)

_Great,_ Ryan gripes as the old woman offers him and Anika pastries. _Now I have the choice of looking rude, being sick, or telling her something that I don't want the media to know. I could just say I'm full._ Ryan smiles politely. "No thanks, I'm full," he says quietly. "Well Anika, at least were' out of the rain, and...is that Jimmy?" Ryan stares at him for a moment, then nods. _Great, it's him. With all those travel books lying around, he's probably going somewhere. That's good news. What should I say? Should I pretend I don't see him? Let's see what Anika does first,_ Ryan finally decides.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

"What is he doing here?" Anika asks Ryan in response, more inquisitively than annoyed.  "Grab our coffees, I'll go do what I do best," she says with a smirk.

She walks up to Jimmy and says, "Hey, Li.  You're not at Yoshi's party?  Going somewhere?  Or, does this also fit under the catagory of 'none of my business?'"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Mark gingerly picks up Sakura and runs her to the Institute as fast as he dares to entrust her to someone in authority who would know how to take care of her.



*Mark*

"I don't think so, Mr. McNamara," a voice says as a figure steps out of the patrol vehicle, dressed in a sharp black business suit, a bald Asian male steps onto the street, standing no taller then Mark.

"I have been paid a great deal of money for this, and I don't want to dissapoint, put the girl down, she isn't the target.  I won't hold back, so you only have.  Or you can run away and I can pick your little girlfriend apart, your choice," he says nonchalantly.

*Ryan*

The hostess smiles and does not seem offended, and goes on about her business offering food to Anika, and then returning to tending to the other patrons.  Jimmy Li, seems focused on his reading, and places on some glasses, as he taps away at a keyboard and surfs the virtua-net, he glances up, spotting you two, and sighs.

His anger burns for a moment in his eyes before it subsides, "Didn't expect to meet you guys here," he says in a rough greeting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "What is he doing here?" Anika asks Ryan in response, more inquisitively than annoyed.  "Grab our coffees, I'll go do what I do best," she says with a smirk.
> 
> She walks up to Jimmy and says, "Hey, Li.  You're not at Yoshi's party?  Going somewhere?  Or, does this also fit under the catagory of 'none of my business?'"



 Jimmy Li shrugs, "I would say it isn't but it does not really matter.  I don't need to hang otu with Yoshi and them, I am out of here.  I am just trying to find tickets to a place that won't persecute my rights, you know?  I am thinking the United States, but I don't care really.  Anywhere but here," he finishes.

He takes a sip of his mocha capuccino, "Screw this place and screw the UN, best of luck to you though."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 23, 2003)

_Is antagonizing Jimmy what she does best?_ Ryan wonders for a moment as he follows Anika. _Jimmy drinking a mocha cappucino? Is the world going mad?_

"Well, we didn't really expect to meet your here either. We're not following you, if that's what you're wondering. And Germany's closer, by the way. I also here Japan is nice this time of year." _Get the hint, Jimmy? I don't want another creep like you in my country._

"What's the big deal anyway. You're already registered by attending the Institute. You don't see any of us making a big fuss, except for Cassie really, and she's planning to become some kind of spokesperson or something." _The sad part is that I really don't support the UN, and I agree with Jimmy._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

*Ryan & Anika*

Jimmy looked up, "Not anymore, no records on me anywhere, I am out of this place.  And although they may be closer, I got friends in San Francisco I can call on.  California is great this time of year," he replies dryly.

"Your crazy if things aren't going to get worse before they get better.  I am starting to think those Pantheon guys have the right idea, but I am not down with killing people, at least innocent people," he says gruffly.

"I hate the Institute it is like a prison, they prod us, train us, and test us, and for what?  You ever get the feeling they are studying us?  I don't like it, I got better things to do then be someone's guinea pig," Jimmy replies, looking up to Ryan.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

"I agree with you that this mandatory registration thing is a bunch of bull.  But I don't think the Intitute is a prison, no one's forcing any of us to be here.  I think it really is a place to help teach elites how to use their powers.  It's not for everyone, though.  You might not have needed much teaching to learn to use your strength effectively.  But for people that have problems with their powers, it's useful.  I think it helps to be able to go to school with kids that are like you, too." Anika says.  "Actually, I'm pretty certain about that last part, anyway.

"And I don't disagree with the Pantheon's ideals, but, yeah, the way they go about it is totally wrong.  From where I stand, JE does a lot of good around the world, and I'm sure Legacy will, too, so that I can't see how that makes the UN the bad guys.  It's just the 'big brother' attitude that worries me."  She looks down at some of the travel guides.  "California, hey?  Yeah, it's even nicer there in the winter."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "I agree with you that this mandatory registration thing is a bunch of bull.  But I don't think the Intitute is a prison, no one's forcing any of us to be here.  I think it really is a place to help teach elites how to use their powers.  It's not for everyone, though.  You might not have needed much teaching to learn to use your strength effectively.  But for people that have problems with their powers, it's useful.  I think it helps to be able to go to school with kids that are like you, too." Anika says.  "Actually, I'm pretty certain about that last part, anyway.
> 
> "And I don't disagree with the Pantheon's ideals, but, yeah, the way they go about it is totally wrong.  From where I stand, JE does a lot of good around the world, and I'm sure Legacy will, too, so that I can't see how that makes the UN the bad guys.  It's just the 'big brother' attitude that worries me."  She looks down at some of the travel guides.  "California, hey?  Yeah, it's even nicer there in the winter."



 "Yeah California isn't bad any time of the year, and hell it can't be any worse then here," quips before looking Anika in the eyes, "Yeah well all that touchy feely crap is good for you, and you can save the world, but the world hasn't done anything for me, so screw the world.  There is only one person I need to save, and that is me."

He takes another sip of his hot drink, "Hey I am not doubting the heart is in the right place, but I figure I can make my own money my own way, and do what I want when I want."

Jimmy glances from Anika to Ryan, "So you finally broke her off a piece Ryan, she seems pretty mellow, not some high strung meddling... whatever."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Yeah California isn't bad any time of the year, and hell it can't be any worse then here," quips before looking Anika in the eyes, "Yeah well all that touchy feely crap is good for you, and you can save the world, but the world hasn't done anything for me, so screw the world.  There is only one person I need to save, and that is me."




"Yeah, well, good luck with that." Anika replies dryly.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Jimmy glances from Anika to Ryan, "So you finally broke her off a piece Ryan, she seems pretty mellow, not some high strung meddling... whatever."




"Um, excuse me, standing, like, right here?  And yeah, I admit I can be an a-hole, but only when I'm talking to one." she says with a bit of a sneer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

*Ryan & Anika*

"You know until recently we never even really crossed paths, so I am not quite sure where the chip on your shoulder against me comes from.  But whatever," he taps a few keys on the monitor and relaxes, "well I think Califonia it is for now."

"If you guys are ever in the area you could come visit, not that I expect either of you to visit, but on the off-chance, who knows," he shrugs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> _*OOC:* That would be fine to use Extra Effort for Passenger, and then spend the Hero Point to not be exhausted. Though he won’t be able to move full speed since he would be encumbered._
> 
> ...



Cassie looks over the boat, suprised at the gesture. "Wow." looks it over carefully, running her hand down the side. "Quite nice, Yoshi." smiles as she heads in back to change.

A few minutes later she appears in ashorts and a tank top. "So, what does a boat like that do?"


----------



## Agamon (Sep 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Ryan & Anika*
> 
> "You know until recently we never even really crossed paths, so I am not quite sure where the chip on your shoulder against me comes from.  But whatever," he taps a few keys on the monitor and relaxes, "well I think Califonia it is for now."
> 
> "If you guys are ever in the area you could come visit, not that I expect either of you to visit, but on the off-chance, who knows," he shrugs.




Anika's glare softens somewhat.  _"Listen to him.  Jerk.  He's just trying to push my buttons.  No one's that insensitive..._, she thinks.  She shakes her head and turns to find an empty table on the other side of the room.  "Have a wonderful life, Jimmy.  You sure do deserve it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Ryan had to restrain himself a few times when Anika and Jimmy shared words, then he watches her walk away. 

He turns back towards Jimmy, folding his arms. "So you're just going to sit this one out, or what? I mean, nevermind the whole battle for the world against the bad guys, Overseer and all his cronies. You're mad at the UN, so you're going to go to California. Well, have fun Jimmy." Ryan then turns and starts to walk away, but awaits his response.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2003)

> “Miss Kelly Mitchell,” the suave looking man spoke brushing his long hair back from his face, “Your reputation and talents precede you. Although they do little justice for your blooming beauty.”



Kelly accepted the suave Englishman's compliment gracefully, a slight blush coming into her glitter flecked cheeks as a smile came to her blur lipstick clad lips, it was a new color that had yet to be seen on the market, Asphyxiation.  She returned the smile of the blonde woman, and ignored the chinese woman entirely, she knew people that were that alert, and all of them were bodygaurds, people to be ignored, unimportant unless something was actually happening.

"Thank you for the compliment, but I don't even know your name."  she says to the older-man over the noise of the club.  She seats herself either in an empty chair, or on Rei's lap if there isn't an open chair.  "Why is it that I feel like I know you when I have never seen you before?" she asks of the trio.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> "I don't think so, Mr. McNamara," a voice says as a figure steps out of the patrol vehicle, dressed in a sharp black business suit, a bald Asian male steps onto the street, standing no taller then Mark.
> 
> "I have been paid a great deal of money for this, and I don't want to dissapoint, put the girl down, she isn't the target.  I won't hold back, so you only have.  Or you can run away and I can pick your little girlfriend apart, your choice," he says nonchalantly.




_Ok, what would suck more: just a really strong cyborg or something, or a full-blown elite? He's gotta be an elite._

"Star, why don't you take Sakura and get out of here?" Mark puts the rock star down and takes a few large steps away from her without taking his eyes off the man.

"So how much did they pay you? A few million? A hundred thousand? I don't know what you guys cost." Mark shrugs, "You know since I got here I've had like five times someone or something has been trying to kill me. It's a lot like California." Mark blurs forward without warning, taking a swimg at the man as he passes. "But I'm not like that anymore."

_I really hope he's buying this because I'm about to wet myself._

OOC: Run-by mach one punch, of course.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2003)

"That boat is huge." Karen says as she sees the boat, _Being on Legacy certainly seems to have its perks._
"Uhm... Kal, you want to have a look around with me?" she asks rather demurely.
She'll let Kal lead her around the cottage, savoring the smell of the food and smirks, thinking, _It figures, I finally get to drink and now I can't anymore,_ she shrugs "I guess I'm the designated driver for tonight. Nice place Yoshi found though."
Before looking for a place to get changed into a short skirt and black bikini and heading back outside to take a closer look at the boat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

*Mark*

*Initiative:* Mark 26, Elite Assassin 25, Star 12[/I]

Mark rushes forward with a furious Mach One Punch, as he races towards the Asian elite, covering 30 feet in the blink of an eye.  His punch is nearly true, as the assassin slides into a stance.

_Mark rolled an attack of 21, will he use a Hero Point or not, I will assume he did not spend the point for the Passenger extra.  So he has spent 1 Hero Point so far._

*Anika and Ryan*

Jimmy stands up, looking genuinely offended, “Are you trying to say I am afraid, Ryan?  I am not scared of anyone or anything, but it isn’t like we got options right?”

He folds his arms across his chest, “If you have a better idea Ryan, this would be a good time to spit out, I mean how much good have you done?”

*Kelly*

William replies as Rei scoots over for Kelly, “My name is William,” he gestures to the women, the white haired lady first, “This is Sachana, and our wary friend is Sunmi.”  He rests his hands on a drink and takes shot and then smiles, “So Rei you have been on the edge of a knife for quite some time now, I am sorry to say you don’t have that luxury anymore.”

Rei scowled, “Your saying I need to choose?”

Sachana spoke with a soft accent, “Times are changing, Phoenix, you either stand with us, or against us.”

William returned to Kelly, “I can’t say that I know you personally, but you have made news, and had a run in with a particular loathsome character, Neuro.  Unfortunately, his time has passed.  And he won’t be missed.”

The Chinese woman focused her eyes on Kelly, “She is bad news, shall I finish off this heretic, so we can move on, and this place is not safe.”

Rei gulped, “Whoa, that sounded a little serious, you’re like not talking…”

Sachana smiled, “Now you are getting it.”

Rei glanced to Kelly, “Alright, I am on your side,” he finally muttered.

*The Lake*

Yoshi smiles placing his arm around Cassie, “Whatever you want it to do baby, whatever you want it to do.  I figured since you had like amnesia you may not have celebrated your last birthday, so” he gestured to the boat, “happy birthday.”

He gives her a kiss on the cheek, and grins.

Kal nods and picks up Karen and takes her  to the boat, “Damn you look pretty good,” he says floating onto the boat, “Sweet a keg,” he grabs a cup and pours himself a nice mug, with little head, and starts drinking, “nice and cold.”

“You guys got a sweet deal here, I mean this must have costed quite a bit of cash,” he blurts out.

Yoshi walks onto the boat with his arm around Cassie, “$98,000, not bad I guess.  I want to get a full size yacht too, but that can wait.  You should see the wheels I got on order, custom all the way.  I figure I can splurge with the first few checks, I mean what the hell else do I have to worry about,” he shrugged, “Besides the boat isn’t mine, its Cassie’s birthday gift.”

Yoshi grabs two cups of beer from the keg, and hands one to Cassie.  Kal continues speaking, “You guys get paid for this stuff, damn!  I only have four hundred dollars to my name, don’t you guys like do the whole crime-fighting thing for the like responsibility of power or something?”

Yoshi shrugs, “Yeah we are all just saints,” he replies sarcastically, taking a drink.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Ryan*
> 
> Jimmy stands up, looking genuinely offended, “Are you trying to say I am afraid, Ryan?  I am not scared of anyone or anything, but it isn’t like we got options right?”
> 
> He folds his arms across his chest, “If you have a better idea Ryan, this would be a good time to spit out, I mean how much good have you done?”




With his back turned towards Jimmy, Ryan can't help but smile. _I'm not too bad at this business. I just wish I had Mark around to help. Anika's here, but she seems to hate him too much._

Ryan turns around, forcing the smile from his face. "How much did Yoshi tell you? Do you know what's happening right now, with the Overseer, Genocide, and the Red Witch? Nevermind that," Ryan says, waving his hand. _Uh oh, what should I say now?_ "Right now your choice is to get away to California or wherever, or to come back with us to the school, where we can tell you everything." _I hope I'm making him curious._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> With his back turned towards Jimmy, Ryan can't help but smile. _I'm not too bad at this business. I just wish I had Mark around to help. Anika's here, but she seems to hate him too much._
> 
> Ryan turns around, forcing the smile from his face. "How much did Yoshi tell you? Do you know what's happening right now, with the Overseer, Genocide, and the Red Witch? Nevermind that," Ryan says, waving his hand. _Uh oh, what should I say now?_ "Right now your choice is to get away to California or wherever, or to come back with us to the school, where we can tell you everything." _I hope I'm making him curious._



 Jimmy mulled over the words with careful thought, “Alright, Genocide and Red Witch, they are bad news, and it isn’t like I the kind of guy to stand down from a fight.  But I guess I can hold off hitting the States until I see how this all plays out Ryan.  What else do you know that I don’t know,” he says grabbing his backpack.

“Whatever is going on seems bigger then I thought, I figured I could wait it out, but if you are taking that crazy stuff seriously, then I guess I can listen.  You didn’t seem like the kind of guy to just do something without some kind of proof,” he replied.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2003)

"Wait a second, you guys know Neuro, and thats where I feel like I know you from?  With all that about an elite's place and not being subservient to a baseline you guys have to be like all elites, and that means you either are pantheon sympatizers or Pantheon people yourselves to know him."  says Kelly, smirking at the fact she figured it out.  She gives an easy shrug to show that she could care less that they were Pantheon.  

A piece of what William had said finally became clear to her, "So that ass Neuro is dead, who did it, I want to buy them a drink or something."  her golden eyes narrow at Sunmi's threat, and she turns to look at the chinese woman, "don't threaten me, its generally a bad idea to threaten people that agree with what your doing."  Kelly says without the least bit of warmth in her voice, her phrasing, exactly as Neuro would have said it, if he had had a female voice.  Her hand that was lying flat on the table became surrounded by crackles of miniature lightning for a second before the light show stopped.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Wait a second, you guys know Neuro, and thats where I feel like I know you from?  With all that about an elite's place and not being subservient to a baseline you guys have to be like all elites, and that means you either are pantheon sympatizers or Pantheon people yourselves to know him."  says Kelly, smirking at the fact she figured it out.  She gives an easy shrug to show that she could care less that they were Pantheon.
> 
> A piece of what William had said finally became clear to her, "So that ass Neuro is dead, who did it, I want to buy them a drink or something."  her golden eyes narrow at Sunmi's threat, and she turns to look at the chinese woman, "don't threaten me, its generally a bad idea to threaten people that agree with what your doing."  Kelly says without the least bit of warmth in her voice, her phrasing, exactly as Neuro would have said it, if he had had a female voice.  Her hand that was lying flat on the table became surrounded by crackles of miniature lightning for a second before the light show stopped.



 "You can buy me a drink later then," Sunmi replied, "and I suggest you don't make threats that you cannot backup, I know just what you can do, and you have no idea what we can do.  And nothing you have said makes me any surer that you agree with what we are doing."

William raised his hand, and the woman went back to scanning the room, "She is correct, we have no qualm with you, but to say you agree with what we are _doing_ is not a statement to be made lightly.  There are many that would say they beleive but there are few that truly see what is to come."

Sachana smiled, "I think she has attitude, Neuro did his work well."

Rei just watches staying silent, not saying anything.

William replied, "But I think in your eyes, you don't really understand the severity nor do you have the convictions to back your statement.  I would suggest you refrain from making such statements, we are not exactly popular, and your career could be ruined if the wrong ears catch light of your words."

"But if you truly agreed, then none of that would really matter," Sachana finished.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Lake*
> Kal nods and picks up Karen and takes her  to the boat, “Damn you look pretty good,” he says floating onto the boat, “Sweet a keg,” he grabs a cup and pours himself a nice mug, with little head, and starts drinking, “nice and cold.”
> 
> “You guys got a sweet deal here, I mean this must have costed quite a bit of cash,” he blurts out.
> ...




"Hey!" Karen giggles as Kal picks her up, "Don't drink too much I'll need someone to fly me back to shore," she adds with a wink.

"Wow, 98,000 that's like ... wow." she blurts out, "Nice gift. And I felt guilty about spending half my allowance on that dress. Hey happy birthday Cassie, I guess."

"So you do all that Legacy'll do, because you believe you should? To really help people? Not because you're getting paid for it? That's so cool." she says admiringly. _And it's probably gonna have a better effect on baselines than a bunch of kids that get paid a load of money to show people that Elites are decent people._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hey!" Karen giggles as Kal picks her up, "Don't drink too much I'll need someone to fly me back to shore," she adds with a wink.
> 
> "Wow, 98,000 that's like ... wow." she blurts out, "Nice gift. And I felt guilty about spending half my allowance on that dress. Hey happy birthday Cassie, I guess."
> 
> "So you do all that Legacy'll do, because you believe you should? To really help people? Not because you're getting paid for it? That's so cool." she says admiringly. _And it's probably gonna have a better effect on baselines than a bunch of kids that get paid a load of money to show people that Elites are decent people._



 Kal shrugs, and wraps an arm around Karen, “Relax Karen, I can still fly when I am drunk,” he jests.  He then replies to Karen’s comment, “Yeah I guess that is pretty cool, it isn’t that big a deal everyone just kind of expects it of us metahuman types.  I guess that is pretty cool.”

Kal turns back to Karen, taking another draught of beer, already filling his second cup, “I figured you get to do cool stuff too right?  I am sort of mystified at this place, no alien invasions; no one is trying to destroy the world on a daily basis, pretty tame.  I mean, not saying you’re tame, you seem really cool.”

Kal took another drink, “Good stuff.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 24, 2003)

Cassie blinks. "My boat? Yoshi.. you shouldn't have." jumps in the boat to look it over. "It is a nice gesture.. but you sure you want to really give me a boat? It's.. so expensive.. and.. well I don't know how to use one." sits in the seat. "Well, I quess you could show me. Why don't you give me a lesson and we can take the others out on the lake, it's a confortable night for it."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2003)

"Fine, tell me exactly what it is am agreeing with and I will tell you how much it is I agree with it.  I wouldn't agree to being part of something like Mexico city, but then, I don't really think you guys actually did that, and what's left of Neuro up here agrees with that," the popstar says, tapping a finger to her temple, smiling charmingly at William, who, as far as she could tell was the leader.

She looks startled when Sachana comments on Neuro doing his work well.  "Do you mean someone actually told him to do that to me?  I thought you believed in the inherent superiority of Elites, why would he be ordered to do it to another elite without seeing what they thought first?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 24, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Others can explain it better than I, best to hear it from them. Just head back, wait a few days, then make your decision. See you around, Jimmy."

_I had a chance to get him out of my life forever, and I blew it. Way to go,_ Ryan laments as heads back towards Anika's table, smiling.

As he sits down, Ryan explains "Well, I have good news and bad news. It's both the same. Jimmy's coming back. I convinced him to hear what a few people had to say before cutting out."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

Anika, sitting at the table, tries her best to ignore the conversation.  _"Oooooh, I hate him!  He's just like Erik, having his fun trying to drive me crazy!  Good freakin' riddance!"_



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> As he sits down, Ryan explains "Well, I have good news and bad news. It's both the same. Jimmy's coming back. I convinced him to hear what a few people had to say before cutting out."




"..." 

Anika stares at Ryan as he sits down, a look of shock on her face.  The shock is soon replaced with a frown.  "You what?!?" she says, a little too loudly, adding more quietly, "And what the Hel makes this anything but bad news?"  She looks back towards Jimmy, her eyes narrowing.  "Maybe I could convince him to leave again...


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Ryan holds up his hands defensively, raising his voice to defend himself. "You think I like him either?," he retorts. He glances around, then lowers it. "Look at it this way. One way or another, a fight might be coming soon between us and the Overseer's bad guys, or the Pantheon, or whoever. Now, I've seen Jimmy fight, and he's pretty good." Ryan pauses to mentally assert _Although nowhere near as good as me._ "Wouldn't you be willing to put up with his obnoxious attitude if it meant his help in a difficult fight? Besides, we're doing some Californians a favor," Ryan adds with a smile.

_Great, now I did it. I hope she doesn't get even more angry, and try something stupid like antagonizing Jimmy. Of course, I would get to beat Jimmy into a bloody pulp, but still..._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

"You heard him," Anika responds.  "His top three priorities are 'Me, Myself, and I.'  We don't need his 'help'.  Whatever," she says dejectedly, slumping back in her chair.  She sighs and rubs her forehead.  "I mean, California could drop into the ocean any day, and now he might not be there for it, she says, cracking a smile.  "I'm sorry, it's not your fault, that loser brings out the worst in me.  I swear, though, it's going to eventually come down to more than an exchange of words between us...and then you'll be short another 'helper.'


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Sep 25, 2003)

_Okay, I thought the party was going to be by the lake, and I was okay with that...but on a BOAT in the freaking MIDDLE of the LAKE?_  Charlotte's mind reels, _Take deep breaths, or not, that would make me look like a total idiot._

_Oh well, just go with the flow, worst comes worst, one of the other elites could save me if I fell in._  Her body gave a slight, involuntary shiver as she went up aboard the boat behind Viktor.

"Yoshi really seems to be taken with Cassie, giving her a whole ship-it's a bit overboard, don't you think?"  Charlotte jokes, but its hard to hear her voice above all the partying going on around them.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> _Mark rolled an attack of 21, will he use a Hero Point or not, I will assume he did not spend the point for the Passenger extra.  So he has spent 1 Hero Point so far._




Mark spends the point on the attack.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You heard him," Anika responds.  "His top three priorities are 'Me, Myself, and I.'  We don't need his 'help'.  Whatever," she says dejectedly, slumping back in her chair.  She sighs and rubs her forehead.  "I mean, California could drop into the ocean any day, and now he might not be there for it, she says, cracking a smile.  "I'm sorry, it's not your fault, that loser brings out the worst in me.  I swear, though, it's going to eventually come down to more than an exchange of words between us...and then you'll be short another 'helper.'




"But until that time, he could be very useful. Besides, running away to California was too good for him. This way, he might get hurt." _It's really sad that I'm saying that, and that I'm manipulating someone into doing what I want. Oh well, I'm not exactly that cunning, so I think Jimmy knows what he's getting into._

_Let's try and change the subject here._ "So Anika, do you know what exactly Legacy will be doing? You know, taking down baseline criminals and terrorists, help with disasters, what? Other than look pretty and give the UN some good PR."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "You heard him," Anika responds.  "His top three priorities are 'Me, Myself, and I.'  We don't need his 'help'.  Whatever," she says dejectedly, slumping back in her chair.  She sighs and rubs her forehead.  "I mean, California could drop into the ocean any day, and now he might not be there for it, she says, cracking a smile.  "I'm sorry, it's not your fault, that loser brings out the worst in me.  I swear, though, it's going to eventually come down to more than an exchange of words between us...and then you'll be short another 'helper.'




"But until that time, he could be very useful. Besides, running away to California was too good for him. This way, he might get hurt." _It's really sad that I'm saying that, and that I'm manipulating someone into doing what I want. Oh well, I'm not exactly that cunning, so I think Jimmy knows what he's getting into._

_Let's try and change the subject here._ "So Anika, do you know what exactly Legacy will be doing? You know, taking down baseline criminals and terrorists, help with disasters, what? Other than look pretty and give the UN some good PR."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, and wraps an arm around Karen, “Relax Karen, I can still fly when I am drunk,” he jests.  He then replies to Karen’s comment, “Yeah I guess that is pretty cool, it isn’t that big a deal everyone just kind of expects it of us metahuman types.  I guess that is pretty cool.”
> 
> Kal turns back to Karen, taking another draught of beer, already filling his second cup, “I figured you get to do cool stuff too right?  I am sort of mystified at this place, no alien invasions; no one is trying to destroy the world on a daily basis, pretty tame.  I mean, not saying you’re tame, you seem really cool.”
> 
> Kal took another drink, “Good stuff.”




"Besides Pantheon trying to control all baselines, someone destroying Mexico City in one day and this Overseer guy from your world trying to kill one of the other students, there is not really much to do around here," Karen says jokingly, "The only alien invasion I know of is Aris and maybe Genocide, if he's an alien. For now the coolest stuff I got to do was meeting popstar and having a philosophical discussion with Bishop from Pantheon. Oh yeah, and meeting a real cool guy from another dimension." she adds smiling, gently leaning against his side.

"Is beer really that good? Can I taste it? I might not be able to drink anymore but I can still taste stuff."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 25, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "But until that time, he could be very useful. Besides, running away to California was too good for him. This way, he might get hurt."




"Hey, I wasn't serious about wanting him to die in some disaster.  I'm not so petty that I'm going to laugh if he gets hurt...well, unless I'm the one doing the hurting," Anika says, smirking.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> _Let's try and change the subject here._ "So Anika, do you know what exactly Legacy will be doing? You know, taking down baseline criminals and terrorists, help with disasters, what? Other than look pretty and give the UN some good PR."




Anika shrugs.  "We haven't trained to do anything specific.  Just working on teamwork, learning to build on each other's strengths and cover each other's weaknesses.  Some paper called us JE Jr., I suppose we'll be doing the stuff JE and JE:B do, but hard to tell until we get out there and start doing it." She sighs.  "I wish we were ready to go now, I'd feel better if we could help in Mexico City..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 25, 2003)

*Mark*

Mark strikes forward quickly, but his assailant is ready for him, stepping back at the last second, as the speedy elite rushes by, moving another forty feet, away from the assassin.  As he turns he sees the Asian assassin rush after him, in a charge and leap into the air, with powerful kick.

Mark quickly ducks, causing the man to grin, as he lands in a low stance, “Interesting you are fast, as fast as they say, but you are lacking in other areas.”

_Mark missed his attack with a 22 on the reroll, and the Assassin missed with a 26._

Star pauses for a moment, before picking up Sakura and starting to run…

*Ryan and Anika*

There is a scraping sound, as Jimmy takes a seat at the table, “Thanks I love you two guys too, don’t think I am all that naïve buddy.  I kind of figured you wanted some extra muscle around, and I can see that this isn’t like an intimate moment.”

Jimmy glances from Ryan to Anika, “But please go on, I find this all fascinating if not informative…”

*The Lake*

Victor shrugs, “I guess some men try to impress women in different ways.  I guess some just need to compensate for their shortcomings,” he jokes.

Kal replies to Karen, “Yeah I am pretty cool,” he jokes, and hands her his cup, “Try it, not bad.  I could drink beer all night, one of my like powers is that I am like totally immune to poisons and toxins, so I don’t ever get drunk.”

Kal gives Karen a squeeze, “Want to take a flight over the lake?” he says with a smirk.

Yoshi shrugs, “Babe, we can race all over this lake if you like, I don ‘t care, and I am no boating expert either.  But I know a few things, I can show you around, and all that.”  He turns to Cassie and holds her close, over looking the water, “You happy with your gift baby?”

*Kelly*

William looked at her with his intense eyes, “We had nothing to do with Mexico City.  And simply put we believe that we are not human, we cannot be tied to baseline sensibilities.  We must transcend that baser nature, and realize what we are, we are the children of the next age.  We are soldiers in a war, and we must make harsh decisions, for our future survival.”

William pauses for a moment to take a drink, “Baselines and their elite pawns condemn as terrorists.  But they will only make martyrs out of us, crucify us, and others will rally to our cause, the truth will be exposed, when the war begins, and we are their only salvation.  Simply put the world belongs to us, the baselines just do not know it, yet.”

Sachana chimed in, “No we do not condone Neuro’s actions, and you take my words the wrong way.  His methods were effective, if not base, and I meant that he was quite skilled at what he did.”

Sunmi speaks dryly, “He was a heretic, and a fool, his death only strengthens our cause.  The same fate was nearly yours Phoenix, but you have seen the light, now only time will tell if your resolve will match your convictions.”

Rei gulped, “Yeah, I am your side, honest.”

William smiled, “Good, now does that begin to sate the blossoming curiosity in your mind, Miss Mitchell?”


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2003)

_Why exactly did I want him on our side again? What was I thinking?_ Ryan asks himself. _Farewell, Jimmy,_ Ryan thinks and crosses himself, bracing for Anika's response.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Lake*
> Kal replies to Karen, “Yeah I am pretty cool,” he jokes, and hands her his cup, “Try it, not bad.  I could drink beer all night, one of my like powers is that I am like totally immune to poisons and toxins, so I don’t ever get drunk.”
> 
> Kal gives Karen a squeeze, “Want to take a flight over the lake?” he says with a smirk.




Karen takes a sip of his cup, taking her time to taste it before discreetly spitting it out over the side "You actually like this taste? Ugh. It's so bitter," she says with a sour expression, "I got this like package deal, I think I'm pretty much invulnerable, I don't need to like breath or sleep, but I can't swallow any food or drink either. It's pretty cool to be invulnerable and stuff but somethings I do miss."

"Sure, i'd love that. It must be so cool to be able to fly around all the time. I can jump really high but the staying in the air part I still need to learn." she answers with a playful smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 25, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen takes a sip of his cup, taking her time to taste it before discreetly spitting it out over the side "You actually like this taste? Ugh. It's so bitter," she says with a sour expression, "I got this like package deal, I think I'm pretty much invulnerable, I don't need to like breath or sleep, but I can't swallow any food or drink either. It's pretty cool to be invulnerable and stuff but somethings I do miss."
> 
> "Sure, i'd love that. It must be so cool to be able to fly around all the time. I can jump really high but the staying in the air part I still need to learn." she answers with a playful smile.



 Kal shrugs, "I barely taste it anymore, it is cool and refreshing, the whole getting drunk thing is overrated as it is.  But then again," he scoops her up easily, and takes flight high into the sky, "there are better things to pay attention to then beer right?"

He carries high into the sky to get a good look at the forested terrain, the rolling hills, and the gentle starlit sky overhead, "Yeah this world isn't too bad, this whole area is desert where I am from, the future is really cool, err your world, your world being the... whatever," he laughs.

"You guys have it pretty good here, the money, the glamour, wow, I am just stunned.  The only rich people I knew personally was Danger Girl, and uhh Miracle Gi- err Aris.  Man that Yoshi guy knows how to live," he says before looking back to Karen, "But I like what we do, you know?  Teen Justice that is, I feel like I am making a difference and not just being a slacker."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2003)

"Well at least you didn't try to tell me that Pantheon thought Mexico city was a bad thing, that would be too close to a lie.  It pushed through mandatory registration, which will in turn drive elites who just want to be left alone to you guys to get away from it." the popstar says with her golden eyes twinkling. She shrugs at Sachana's explination,

"I suppouse so, but If I had run into him with you I would have done everything I could to kill him.  That she killed him is more of a reason for me to want to join you, not less, if he had done his work as well as you seem to think, I would still be in love with him, like I was when he was fully inside my mind."

She looks back at William, "Well, I guess I am satisfied, well only if Sunmi isn't planning on making me a martyr too."  she says grinning at her.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> There is a scraping sound, as Jimmy takes a seat at the table, “Thanks I love you two guys too, don’t think I am all that naïve buddy.  I kind of figured you wanted some extra muscle around, and I can see that this isn’t like an intimate moment.”
> 
> Jimmy glances from Ryan to Anika, “But please go on, I find this all fascinating if not informative…”




"Oh, yeah, have a seat, Jimmy, we were just talking about you," Anika says sarcastically.  "Intimate moment?  Oh, you mean like when you said goodbye to Sarah...oh, whoops, my bad.  And you want something informative?  Alright, how about the fact that you're wanted around this place about as much as a case of herpes?  Oh, unless you count those sicophant 'friends' of yours.  I'm sure the real reason you don't want to leave is because of the surgery that would be needed to remove their lips from your ass.  So why don't you do yourself and everyone else a big favor and take your selfish butt to California, where, with a little luck, I'll never have to hear you speak again?" Anika grows angrier and angrier as she speaks, glaring at Jimmy, her face beginning to turn red.

_OOC: Taunt +5, encouraging him to leave (at least the coffee shop, if not the country)...if that doesn't work, Ryan better start evacuating the place..._


----------



## Samnell (Sep 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> Mark quickly ducks, causing the man to grin, as he lands in a low stance, “Interesting you are fast, as fast as they say, but you are lacking in other areas.”




_Good. He's slow._ Mark tries his own kick in return.

OOC: No hero points spent to hit, but Mark will blow one if he needs it to make a damage save next round.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cassie sits by Yoshi and listens to him as she tries out her boat. "I must confess, it is a very.. powerful machine Yoshi." looks to the others. "So, you guys want to drive around the lake and find a nice spot under the moonlight?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2003)

*Anika and Ryan*

_Sense Motive Check for Jimmy 12, Taunt for Anika is 16, success_

Jimmy shrugs and stands, “You know I don’t get your deal, Anika.  You’re pissed at me for what?  But whatever, Ryan we will talk back at the Institute, if I don’t like what I hear, I am out, if I do, then I am sticking around.  In the meanwhile do everyone a favor, and handle your girl, give her some loving or something.  Something has her wound up tight.”

Jimmy walks outside, “Peace.”

*Kelly*

William nodded, “Well Miss Mitchell  this has been an enlightening evening for us all, but it is time for us to go.  Ladies shall we?”

The two women stood, and Rei followed, with a sigh.  William finally stood, “Maybe we will meet again, though I doubt we will have to rely on fate.  Be well gentle sister,” he turns and the three other elites follow him.

Rei glances over his shoulder, “See yah, sorry about cutting our little date short.”

As they disappear into the crowd, Kelly hears someone speaking to her, “Kelly Mitchell, I thought that was you, I hope your safe, you were just in a bit of a spot there.”  She recognizes the voice right away, as that of Paragon.  He is dressed in plain clothes, i.e. designer suit. 

He taps his temple, and speaks, “They are on the move, Atlas block their escape, Redline move in and strike hard,” he turned to Kelly, “This may be a good time to leave.”

*Mark*

Mark kicks back with a fast furious strike, but the assassin, ducks back quickly, his face a wash of cold emotion.  He retaliates with a lightning fast open palm strike to the chest, followed by a spinning kick, both wickedly fast, and extremely powerful blows.

_Mark rolled a 21 and missed.  His opponent used All-Out-Attack +5/-5 and then made two strikes the first being 28, the second being 30. Mark rolled a 16 for a damage save, HP spent for a total of 3 spent so far.   He rolled an 18 total.  Mark failed the damage save taking 1 lethal hit and is Disabled._

The punch to the palm cracks right into his ribs, bowling him over before the assassin spun lashing out with his kick, cracking right into Mark’s skull.  Sending the elite sprawling 65 feet back from the furious blow.  He lands on the ground dying, spittle of blood welling up to his lips.

_The second strike Mark rolls a 19 damage save, but the blow makes him go from Disabled to Dying, with 2 lethal wounds._

The assassin adjusts his jacket, making sure to replace his shades.  Once satisfied he starts walking slowly towards Mark, the same look of cruel calm on his face.

_Mark is currently Dying._

*Cassie*

Yoshi shrugs, “Do what you want babe, this is your night!”


----------



## Samnell (Sep 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The assassin adjusts his jacket, making sure to replace his shades.  Once satisfied he starts walking slowly towards Mark, the same look of cruel calm on his face.
> 
> _Mark is currently Dying._




OOC: Ow. Not that it's going to keep him alive until help comes, Mark blows out all the hero points he can to not go gentle into that good night, as needed. He's got too much money in his future to die this young.

Teach me to bother saving NPCs.  Let's hope Star has a radio in her somewhere and Tommy's calling his idols.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Kelly*
> 
> William nodded, “Well Miss Mitchell this has been an enlightening evening for us all, but it is time for us to go. Ladies shall we?”
> 
> ...



Kelly waves to Rei as the quartet disappear through the crowd, sighing softly.  _If the Justice Elite wont give me a chance with Legacy, I am sure that Pantheon would, but I don't really want to be like them, not entirely, I do want to help, but if they wont let, I'll just have to settle for helping only other Elites, _she thinks to herself.  She looks about, startled, when her name is called.

"What are you doing here?... Oh, I guess your after them?" she asks, meaning the Pantheon members. "They wouldn't try to hurt me, they want me to join them, at least I think they do, I'm pretty sure they do.  I think its a side-effect of What Neuro did, but I think they expected me to want to join them to."  she says, giving a tiny shrug. She ignores Paragon's suggestion that she leave.  "You aren't telling everyone else to get out, and they don't even have elite powers to protect themselves with."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, "I barely taste it anymore, it is cool and refreshing, the whole getting drunk thing is overrated as it is.  But then again," he scoops her up easily, and takes flight high into the sky, "there are better things to pay attention to then beer right?"
> 
> He carries high into the sky to get a good look at the forested terrain, the rolling hills, and the gentle starlit sky overhead, "Yeah this world isn't too bad, this whole area is desert where I am from, the future is really cool, err your world, your world being the... whatever," he laughs.
> 
> "You guys have it pretty good here, the money, the glamour, wow, I am just stunned.  The only rich people I knew personally was Danger Girl, and uhh Miracle Gi- err Aris.  Man that Yoshi guy knows how to live," he says before looking back to Karen, "But I like what we do, you know?  Teen Justice that is, I feel like I am making a difference and not just being a slacker."




"Definitely," Karen giggles, her eyes shining a brilliant, saphire blue. As Kal scoops her up, she holds on tight.

Karen quietly enjoys the view before answering, "I think I understand. The clothes, you and Aris changed your uniforms into when you first arrived, were worn about 10 years ago around here. About the same time Elites started to appear here. Well at least that's what they taught me in history. The Justice Elite has done a lot of good since then."

"I don't know if all that glamour and money are such a good thing, I think it's gonna make the gap between Elites and Baselines only bigger. It seems like some of the members of Legacy and possibly JE are only in it for money and fame. What you guys do seems more honest," she says looking more serious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2003)

*Kelly*

Paragon looks forward, “There is no time, I suggest you get out of the way, this is going to get messy really fast.”

As if on cue…

*SMASH!*

A huge hulking rocky figure stood over the crowd, its massive fist balled tightly, after punching right into Bishop, sending the elite sprawling fifty feet back landing him on his back.  Atlas had announced his presence.  Redline dashes out of the crowd and nearly takes Phase by surprise, but the elite shifts into a ghostly form, and sinks beneath the floor.

Sachana floats into the air, and whirls in place, as a powerful blast of mental energy rips into Atlas, causing the massive rocky elite to stumble back from the mental assault.  The interior was chaos, and people began to scream, and Paragon shouted orders, as riot police began to flood into the club, it was madness, violence and fierce brutality all at once.

Rei wreathed his whole body in flames, and blasted the area surrounding Redline, causing her dive for cover along with several innocents, many of them screaming in pain, horribly burned from the fire.  Redline emerged with soot and black marks over her, and the look in her eyes, showed an inner rage, that had just boiled well past the point of no return.

Paragon growled, “Damn it, take out the kid with the fire, now, Atlas take Synapse out now.  I can handle-”

*POW!*

Paragon was sent reeling from a powerful punch, and Bishop was standing there.  Looking no worse for the blow from Atlas.  Paragon landed in a heap, but quickly rolled to his feet.

Bishop spoke, “That was rude.”

_*Initiative:* Paragon 28, Atlas 20, Phase 19, Redline 18, Rei (Phoenix) 17, Synapse 16, Bishop 16, Kelly 12_

*Karen*

Kal floats high, then dives down low, skimming the water, causing a wake behind him, “Yeah that is bad too, I guess the money would be good.  But it does not really matter,” he says as you both glide quickly over the water.  He comes to a gentle stop on the opposite side of the lake, landing on the beach, “I kind of like this place, it is cool here, and interesting people, and well different.  But I miss home too, I bet my parents, and the teachers are going to kill me.”

Kal sighs, “And the team is so missing their quarterback right about now, took them to the state championships last year.  Don’t worry I didn’t use my powers too often,” he grins.

“Most people don’t even know I have powers, so it isn’t that bad,” he says with a shrug.

*Mark*

The Assassin kneels next to Mark, “Your still alive, barely,” he says turning him over gruffly after placing gloves on.  He reaches into his jacket and places a card in his hands, “A little message for your friend.  Be still young one, death I hear is like a gentle release, no pain, suffering, only freedom.”

“Shh,” he whispers as he prepares to snap Mark’s neck.

**CRACKLE!**

“You get your damn hands off him right now!” Star says with venom aiming her arm cannon right at the assassin.  The elite easily evaded the blast as he stood.  He glanced down to Mark, “But a moment, let me tend to your lady friend.”

He walked slowly forward towards Star, and she let off another blast, but the elite was quick evading and rushing forward with a powerful spinning kick, into her mid-section slamming her into the SUV they were just in.  

Star stood though, reeling from the blow, she was a machine, and her prime directive was all that mattered.  She lashed out with a punch, and stunned the assassin with powerful strike, he shook it off quickly and smashed his fist into her face, followed by a brutal roundhouse kick slamming her into the street.

The android tried to stand, but the assassin casually axe kicked her in the back, slamming her into the street.  She didn’t move.  But when he turned he saw the flashing of blue and red lights.  The assassin growled, and walked towards the police car, it swerved around on the road, and he peeled out, leaving Mark and Star to the elements.

The last thing Mark saw before he lost conciousness was a man asking him if he was all right…


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2003)

Ryan sighs with relief. If his body still exuded sweat, he would have wiped it from his brow. "That was...uh...interesting. I'm glad he's gone though, well done." Ryan laughs. _Was she really that angry, or was it a planned attempt to get Jimmy to leave? Remind me to never get on her bad side. There was no reason to get that mad at Jimmy. Sure, he's a jerk, but there are plenty of jerks in life and you just have to put up with them, most of time._


----------



## Agamon (Sep 26, 2003)

Anika is almost shaking as Jimmy leaves.  "I'm sorry...again," she apologises to Ryan.  "I really don't like him, can you tell?" she adds with a feeble smile, obviously not in a very good mood anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 26, 2003)

Kelly watches the fight, her eyes widening in shock, she didn't exactly want to fight either side, and she certainly didn't want to fight Rei, watching both sides struggle against each other, the begginings of a plan that would satisfy Paragon, and still wouldn't hurt the Pantheon members, or Rei, began to percolate.

With a thought, the air around her thickened and started blowing outward, despite appearances, it would be strong enough to protect her from most, hopefully. Sighing, she turned her Weather powers outward, calling upon the humidity in the club to create rain to put out the fires Rei was lighting, and to put out the Patrons he had accidetally lit.

OOC: Half action to bring up Elemental shield, and half action to use weather control to create rain.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly watches the fight, her eyes widening in shock, she didn't exactly want to fight either side, and she certainly didn't want to fight Rei,  watching both sides struggle against each other, the begginings of a plan that would satisfy Paragon, and still wouldn't hurt the Pantheon members, or Rei, began to percolate.
> 
> With a thought, the air around her thickened and started blowing outward, despite appearances, it would be strong enough to protect her from most, hopefully.  Sighing, she turned her Weather powers outward, calling upon the humidity in the club to create rain to put out the fires Rei was lighting, and to put out the Patrons he had accidetally lit.



_*OOC:* It is always good to note specific powers, feats or abilities your character is using so no confusion. _


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2003)

"I knew you didn't like him, but I didn't realize how much you hated him. Sorry, I guess I should have let him go to California. For a minute there, I was pretty worried you two would have a fight and destroy this place." 

Ryan smiles, as he continues. "Well, we almost got into a fight tonight. I bet no one else at the Institute had such an action-packed night that nearly erupted into violence."

"You want to go back now, or what?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2003)

*Kelly*

Kelly is able to abate the flames, and begin putting them out, as Paragon lashes out at Bishop, “Nice move, Kelly,” he says as his fist slams into Bishop, the elite stumbles back, but seems no worse for the wear.

Paragon shouts, “Everyone clear out, Atlas you can’t handle Synapse get the boy, Redline find Phase!  Kelly since you seem insistent to help, keep that fire from spreading!”

_Paragon uses his Leadership skill, Kelly gets the normal effect from this feat._

Atlas turns to Rei and casually backhands the fire wreathed elite into the wall.  Despite the powerful blow, he is able to stumble free of the wall.  Still wreathed in flames, and looking very angry.

Phase rises up from behind Redline and fires a single shot from her pistols, piercing the speedy elite through her left shoulder.  She screams in pain, as she clutches at the bloody wound.  The ghostly terrorist moving through people, walls, and everything else as if it is not even there.

Redline spins, turning to Phase, and rushes forward her form wavering as she seems to move so quickly that she fades in and out, and slams a punch into the ghostly elite.  The punch nearly stuns Phase, but she keeps her bearing as Redline zips by with ease.

Rei focuses his power on the roof shattering much of the superstructure overhead, causing the building to heave and groan, as the upper balconies hiss with flame and steam.  He flies upward out of Atlas’ grasp, and looks downward, surveying the scene of chaos.

Synapse floats higher, and a fierce bolt of mental energy rips through Atlas causing the mighty elite to stumble forward and fall to his knees, as he grabs his head roaring in pain.  The elite mentalist crackles with power as she clenches his mind in a vice grip of pain.

Bishop smiles, and drops down to the next level, moving with the crowd, as Paragon glares.  Focusing on the elite.

*Ryan and Anika*

The two sit in relative silence, and a message blinks on the monitor at their table, a CNN news bulletin about a terrorist attack in downtown Mudaba Adin.  A Pantheon incited attack on civilians, currently three members of Justice Elite is on the scene for damage control, trying to contain four members of Pantheon.  Details are sketchy at the moment.

A second news bulletin pops up at the bottom of the screen.  Local elite rushed to the Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital after sustaining violent injuries from a suspected assault.  A photo of Mark, pops up. Sakura Red’s photo pops up as well, linked to the incident, alive and well, though two officers were found injured on the scene.  The driver of the vehicle was dead, and $3700 dollars of Narcotics was found in the vehicle.  More information forthcoming.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 26, 2003)

Cassie starts up the boat and looks around. "So we .. ah.. cast off and head out?" smiles as she looks over the boat, moving forward to release the lines and jumps back into driver's seat to start the boat up.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2003)

Ryan curses loudly as flies from his seat, racking his brain for the locations of either. When he can't recall, he hurriedly asks the other customers, nearly shouting "Where are those two places?" _Didn't mean to say it so loud. Mark or Pantheon? Mark's at hospital, probably okay. There's a fight still going on. That seems more urgent, have to hurry._

After receiving his answer, Ryan rushes out of cafe, shouting at Anika "Fly as fast as you can!" Then he takes off into the air, leaving a purple trail through the sky.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I knew you didn't like him, but I didn't realize how much you hated him. Sorry, I guess I should have let him go to California. For a minute there, I was pretty worried you two would have a fight and destroy this place."




Anika thinks a moment about what Ryan says.  ...I didn't know I hated him that much either.  Maybe I don't; he reminds me a lot of someone I used to know.  Huh, come to think of it, I was pretty harsh considering he really wasn't very offensive.  Maybe I should apologise, especially if he's going to be hanging around for a while." she says, sighing.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan smiles, as he continues. "Well, we almost got into a fight tonight. I bet no one else at the Institute had such an action-packed night that nearly erupted into violence."
> 
> "You want to go back now, or what?"




"Yeah, me an my temper are a real barrel of monkeys, hey?" she responds apologetically.  "Yeah, let's go before I chew someone's head off for looking at me funny." she says despondantly.

Hearing the news shocks Anika, especially the second bit.  "Gods, Mark...and Star.  Oh, no..."  She follows Ryan out of the cafe and flies off with him wondering what happened.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2003)

Kelly smiles at the compliment from Paragon, but she ignores his advice, she doesn't have to concentrate on the rain to keep it quenching the fires.  She simply wills it to continue in the back of her mind, not really dwelling on it.  Kelly floats upwards toward the ceiling, towards the flames and heat. Ignoring the heat she raises her hand to point at the section of ceiling that Rei had blasted at, willing the room to get colder, much colder, centering on the center of Rei's blast.

OoC: Heroic Surge to snare the weakened structure twice to freeze it solid and attach it to the rest of structure securely and prevent it from collapsing, well at least for a bit.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2003)

*Kelly*

Kelly reinforces the structure overhead, but an unwanted side effect is that the extreme cold is making parts of the super structure brittle, and bits and the roof heaves irregardless.  People scream as part of the structure overhead falls inward on an upper balcony causing massive collateral damage.

Paragon seeing the damage done flies upward to help support the structure using his massive strength to hold the ceiling up, glaring downward, “Damn it, get the civilians to safety, clear this area, this building is going to come down!”

_Paragon uses his Leadership skill once more, Kelly gets the benefit._

Atlas tries to stand, but falters falls back to his knees screaming in agony.  Phase spins and fires a single shot from her ghost pistol as she flies upward through the ceiling.  Redline easily evades, and just clenches a fist in anger.  She turns and zips down to the next level to help people get out trying to get as many civilians to safety as possible shouting, “Get out now!”

Rei continues to burn bright as he rises to just beneath the ceiling the sprinkler system and the rain, washing out much of the flames, he generates a screen of black smoke, shielding himself, Synapse, and Phase from view, and much of the roof of the structure.  Paragon is also masked as he supports the ceiling.

_Obscure(Sight) +8 effect in progress_

Synapse smiles from behind the blinding the smoke, her link already strong to Atlas’ mind.  She pushes her attack and shatters his final mental defenses, and the mighty stony elite collapses in a heap.

Bishop makes his way outside, amidst the running screaming crowd of club patrons.  Several local authorities wait outside, and several helicopters and a SWAT Aerodyne hovers overhead.

*Ryan and Anika*

It is easy to find the sight of the chaos, as you come to the scene of the club only to witness a horrific sight.  The SWAT aerodyne overhead, begins to spin wildly, before it slams right into the side of the side of the club known as the Matrix.  The aerodyne and the right side of the building went up in a ball of flames, and a horrific explosion the shakes the ground and buildings all across downtown.

On the interior many of the patrons are thrown off their feet from the building shuddering, and the interior is a mess of debris, fire, and carnage.  Kelly takes no visible damage from the blast, but is still shaken by the concussive force of the explosion.  The place just became a war zone of even more obscuring smoke, bringing the threat of smoke inhalation.

*Cassie*

The boat glides easily forwarded, a smooth ride from the computerized control systems, and the state of the art design.  It moves forward with just a slight hum, gliding through the water with little effort.  Yoshi stands behind Cassie helping her steer staying close to her.  A beer in one hand.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

"Great goddess Freya, protect me as I give help to those in need." Anika says, drawing a cross-like rune before her, bringing up a glowing blue aura.  Her voice trembles somewhat as she looks down at the carnage.  She gives Ryan a worried but determined look before flying down into the rubble to search for victims in need of rescue.

_OOC: Force Field is up._


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2003)

Eyes widening at the unexpected outcome of her handy work, Kelly simply nods and flys downward to the the collapsed balcony. She floats above it looking for people to help get out, but being unable to see through the smoke, and nearly choking on it, she instinctively calls up a breeze to circulate the air and blow all the smoke up to the ceiling so that the patron can get out.

"Time to go everyone, nows the time to get out of here." she cried out in a voice as load as only a popstar or a drill instructor could be. "Is anyone trapped in by debris? call out for help!" she shouts out. A flash of inspiration occured to her and she began to do something she had never tried before, all the while trying to keep an eye open for people who were trapped. She attempts to feeze the air in the center of the room into a 5 foot thick Pilliar to support the frozen ceiling upon and let Paragon out of the mass of smoke.

OOC: Heroic Surge, Fly to the Balcony, Air Control extra of Weather control to blow the smoke to the Ceiling, Extra Effort to use create object of ice to act as a support beam. Spend a hero point to avoid fatigue from extr effort.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal floats high, then dives down low, skimming the water, causing a wake behind him, “Yeah that is bad too, I guess the money would be good.  But it does not really matter,” he says as you both glide quickly over the water.  He comes to a gentle stop on the opposite side of the lake, landing on the beach, “I kind of like this place, it is cool here, and interesting people, and well different.  But I miss home too, I bet my parents, and the teachers are going to kill me.”
> 
> ...




Karen's tightens her grip as Kal picks up speed, but she's obviously enjoying the ride. 
"I'm sure the people at the institute are doing their best to find a way for you and Aris to go back home, whether that's a good thing or a bad thing I'm not sure of yet." she says smiling mischievously.

"Wow, the state championships, that's pretty good. I tried out for cheerleader last year but they told me I was too short and if that wasn't the problem they'd probably think up some other reason to refuse me," she shrugs, "Oh well, it doesn't really matter anymore. I found a way better place than that stupid school with its stuck up cheerleaders."
She puts her arm around his waist and gently leans against his shoulder looking out over the lake.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 27, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen's tightens her grip as Kal picks up speed, but she's obviously enjoying the ride.
> "I'm sure the people at the institute are doing their best to find a way for you and Aris to go back home, whether that's a good thing or a bad thing I'm not sure of yet." she says smiling mischievously.
> 
> "Wow, the state championships, that's pretty good. I tried out for cheerleader last year but they told me I was too short and if that wasn't the problem they'd probably think up some other reason to refuse me," she shrugs, "Oh well, it doesn't really matter anymore. I found a way better place than that stupid school with its stuck up cheerleaders."
> She puts her arm around his waist and gently leans against his shoulder looking out over the lake.



 "I think you would rock as a cheerleader, my school isn't all that bad.  Just a place to learn and be seen I guess," placing an arm around Karen, "You know your pretty cool, you got like that whole, I am the pretty girl next door thing going," he says looking over the water.

"I am sure Aris is doing everything in her power to find a way home for us, although not till we find Genocide and the Red Witch first.  Can't leave those two here to menace your world, just not how we operate.  But that gives me a reason to stick around," he gives her a gentle squeeze before turning to look at her, "well there are more reasons then that..."

Kal gives her a kiss on the lips, as the moon hangs full in the sky.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 27, 2003)

Ryan felt a pressing need to get to the area quickly. _This should help protect my body from being torn apart,_ he hopes as he creates a protective shield. He then screams past the local buildings, flying several hundred miles per hour.

_Wasn't Justice Elite here? Those idiots!_ Ryan thinks as he surveys the carnage. Ryan scans the area for any familiar faces, particularily known Pantheon terrorists, then flies forward into the warzone. _This isn't going to help the perception of elites. Well, at least I'm immune to smoke inhalation. Let's see if I can find people to save or terrorists to beat up._

OOC: Force Field + Energy Field, then Extra Effort to use Super Flight, which propels me almost eight miles. It should be enough to get there in a round. 

EDIT: I figured that Super Flight was the only way for us to get there so fast. Flying, it would still take us several minutes to get to the scene, since Ryan and Anika would only be moving around 25 feet a second. Unless it's right next door or something. I wondered if Tokiwong forgot that we didn't have Super Flight, since we seemed to get there very quickly.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 27, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> OOC: Force Field + Energy Field, then Extra Effort to use Super Flight, which propels me almost eight miles. It should be enough to get there in a round.




_OOC: Hmmm, my post doesn't make much sense if I don't keep up, so I'll use extra effort for Super-Flight as well, and expend an HP to counter fatigue.

Edit: Makes sense.  You're using an HP yourself to not be fatigued, right, HH?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 28, 2003)

_*OOC:* I did forget that, but it all works out..._


----------



## Aenion (Sep 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I think you would rock as a cheerleader, my school isn't all that bad.  Just a place to learn and be seen I guess," placing an arm around Karen, "You know your pretty cool, you got like that whole, I am the pretty girl next door thing going," he says looking over the water.
> 
> "I am sure Aris is doing everything in her power to find a way home for us, although not till we find Genocide and the Red Witch first.  Can't leave those two here to menace your world, just not how we operate.  But that gives me a reason to stick around," he gives her a gentle squeeze before turning to look at her, "well there are more reasons then that..."
> 
> Kal gives her a kiss on the lips, as the moon hangs full in the sky.




Karen mumbles a halfhearted protest but feeling his soft lips against her own unyielding ones, she lets herself be carried away by the moment. She gently wraps both her arms around him, the moonlight reflecting of her skin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 28, 2003)

Cassie turns on the running lights and pulls out into the lake proper. "Let see what the boat can really do." pushes the throttle forward, sending the boat flying forward as she angles the knifelike boat forward. "It's fun" she says looking back to Yoshi and the others as it purrs forward with little difficulty. 



OOC: Sorry.. again the work server ate my much larger/involved post. I wonder why?


----------



## Agamon (Sep 28, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry.. again the work server ate my much larger/involved post. I wonder why?




_OOC: I had a frigin' huge post disappear, too.  If it's big, I try to remember to copy/paste and save it as a doc.  Nothing more frustrating._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

*The Lake*

The ship glides easily over the water, slicing the water with an almost silent hum.  As she pushes the speed the craft begins to lift from the water, and, and glide effortlessly with almost preternatural speed.  Yoshi just howls loudly, as the music blares from the boat.

Kal places an arm around Karen, “Wow look at that thing move,” he says after their lengthy tryst, “Man, I still can’t believe how much that thing cost.  That is like more money then I can fathom.”

“But whatever,” he shrugs, “I don’t need money you know?  So you want to go back to the boat or get back to nature?” 

*VSC Tower, Mudaba Adin*

Genocide grinned as he watched the news brief, “Interesting, it seems the assassin has succeeded far more so then I had hoped.”

The cyborg captain turned in confusion, “Succeeded, that was a dismal failure, the target is still alive.”

“I know, but we have sent a message, that we can strike at any of them at any time.  Now that I have satisfied my curiosity; time to move to the second phase of my plan.  Red Witch, what have you divined of our progress thus far?” the hulking reptilian general spoke with a deep rumbling hiss.

“Genocide, my liege, we have the support of VSC and President Adid, and their resources are considerable.  Although we are to only apprehend the boy, we may do well for ourselves to seize greater power here.  This world is ripe for the picking for our great lord,” she lovingly rests a hand on his shoulder, “the spoils of such victory could be quite rewarding.”

“Hmm, go on,” Genocide replied in a mockery of a smile.

“I dare not say we strike openly, but VSC has many contacts we can use to our advantage, and with what I have seen in the Congo Protectorate, the stage is set for invasion,” she replied with a seductive whisper.

“So has he completed a stabilized portal,” Genocide pondered as he stood and walked to the balcony overlooking Mudaba Adin, easily viewing the chaos going on downtown.

“Invasion?” Captain Hajim countered following Genocide.

“Of course invasion,” Genocide replied with a glare.  

“That was not in the deal, you get the boy, we get your support in this world,” the cyborg stammered back.

Genocide’s eyes flared with hell fire, as he lashed out quickly and clenched the Captain around the throat, “I don’t think you understand the severity of your position.  Your usefulness is diminishing with each coming day.  Now if you wish to remain alive then you will need to revise where your loyalties lie, human.  Your President is a means to an end.”

Captain Hajim choked out a growl, “You… lied…”

“Oh come now Captain, surely you can recognize a lost cause when you see one.  You have two choices, because you are relatively useful, if you wish to be.  But don’t think for a moment you are indispensable, human.  You serve me, or you die where you stand,” Genocide replied as his body began to glow with hell fire.

Captain Hajim choked out one word, “Live…”

Genocide released his grip, “Good, then contact your President, I will be paying him a visit.”

*The Matrix Nightclub, Downtown Mudaba Adin*

Kelly moved up to the balcony, and could spot several people scurrying for cover, one woman tried to help a man trapped under flaming debris, he screamed in pain, but there was no way she could move the flaming slag that trapped the youth underneath.

Seeing the pillar form, Paragon shouts loudly, “Get the civilians clear now!”  He flies downward and picks up Atlas, with ease, surveying the chaos and destruction.  Meanwhile Phase continues to sprint through the walls of the structures moving with ease through the buildings, like a ghost.

_Kelly benefits from Paragon’s Leadership score._

Redline grabs a woman wounded from the crash, and sprints out the door with blinding speed, she places her near the medics and then runs right back into the building, in a flash, looking for more wounded to help, coughing, her eyes watering from the smoke.  Rei continued to fly upward using more obscuring smoke, coming out through the hole from the craft, right behind him is the elite called Synapse, both fly as fast as bullets as they push their powers to the limit.

_Synapse Used Extra Effort for Super Fight_

Both Anika and Ryan can see Synapse and Rei fleeing the scene, but they also see the flames from the structure as the authorities wok to try and combat the fire, and find the wounded.

*Earth Low Orbit*

There was silence.  No sound, no breathing, just silence.  An eerie calm that was almost alien in its silence.  No sound traveled in the vacuum, and the giant blue and white orb below, it seemed so fragile beneath the glowing woman, and even more so knowing what she knew.

Things were escalating now, events had played out as she knew they would, and the second phase was coming.  But there was something different, something intangible, which seemed to move underneath her notice.  Not everything was playing out as she knew it, there were slight deviations, slight changes, and that scared her.  Never before had things begun to surprise her, she knew it all as if she had already lived it, but now things were changing, the future that had always been certain was now becoming muddled.

The silence of the vacuum did not please her, there was no peace of mind for her.  It only allowed her more time to question herself, and her actions.  But the questions brought no answers they never did, and she pushed them from her mind.  She had to stay focused for the inevitable conflict to come.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Both Anika and Ryan can see Synapse and Rei fleeing the scene, but they also see the flames from the structure as the authorities wok to try and combat the fire, and find the wounded.




Anika ignores the fleeing Pantheon members, concentrating on trying to save anyone she can find in the collapsed building.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2003)

Kelly simply nodded at the directive from Paragon. Coming to a stop by the trapped man and the girl, Kelly concentrates on the wind, making it blow in as confined a manner as possible, up and outward across the debris trapping the man. She intended to blow the wreckage right off of him.

OOC: Extra Effort to use the wind as Telekinesis, spend a hero-point for the Fatigue. Extra effort to add the passengers extra to her flight and fly the pair down to the ground floor so they can get out, effectively dropping her flight to rank 6 and 30ft a round, leaving her fatigued.

Currently sustaining:  Wind blowing the smoke up and outward, Rain on the entire building to put the fires out.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Lake*
> 
> The ship glides easily over the water, slicing the water with an almost silent hum.  As she pushes the speed the craft begins to lift from the water, and, and glide effortlessly with almost preternatural speed.  Yoshi just howls loudly, as the music blares from the boat.
> 
> ...




Still looking a bit perplexed, Karen replies "Huh...yeah...they're going pretty fast. What do you mean by ..." as his words start to sink in she blushes but seems reluctant as she says, "euhm ... maybe we should get back to the boat."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

_This is something out of a nightmare,_ Ryan thinks as he walks forward in the thick cloud of smoke. He could barely see his two hands in front of his face. Still, Ryan used his ears to help him navigate, and to find victims.

_How could even that idiot screw something up this badly?_ Ryan thinks as he lifts a gigantic boulder off someone, sets it aside, then heals the man back to consciousness. _This smoke is killing the rescue, and I still need to see how Mark and Star are doing._ Ryan curses again, as he stumbles on a ragged piece of debris while trying to find a woman screaming for help."Anika!" he screams hoarsely. "Can't you do something about this smoke?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

*Karen*

Kal blinks, "Whoa your not thinking I meant, oh no, I meant, sorry that came out wrong, I am or was an Eagle Scout, well always, anyways.  I figured this place has some great nature..." he sighs.

"You can slap me if you thought I was implying something else, I didn't mean that, your just cute, well beautiful, I didn't think at first you were like digging me, but then you were and then I... I really didn't mean it like that, I apologize," he says with sigh.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin Institute*

“You are so done now Tommy!” Jun Min squealed with delight as her computerized army trounced Tommy’s forces once again, to clinch the final win.  Tommy barely glanced from what he was finishing, as her voice sounded in her ears.

Tommy sighed once again as he casually filed through the various news feeds.  He shook his head at the news of Mark, and wondered about Star for a moment, they did not mention her.  Perhaps they had no way of identifying her.  Or maybe she got away, before they arrived, although he highly doubted the latter.  But it wouldn’t matter, it would be terribly easily to create a clerical error, which would allow him a chance to get Star out before too many questions were launched.

Jun Min replied over the network line, “So you up for one more game Tommy?”

Tommy replied as he bit into a sandwich, “Give me a second,” he replied as his mind worked a more important matter.  As he switched another monitor to a live feed of the chaos downtown, just in time to see the aerodyne crash into the structure.  

Tommy sighed, it wasn’t the best hack, but it would suffice for the moment.  Although the loss of life was incredible, they were after all only baselines.  The damage was more for confusion then anything else.   He sighed, “Sometimes I wonder Jun Min if I will ever beat you,” as he turned the video feed back on.

Jun Min just smiled, “You ready for another beating?”

“I would be but I think you may want to turn on the news,” Tommy replied with some urgency. 

*Chaos Downtown*

_You can only do one Extra Effort per round and the Hero Point is spent the next round to ward off the effects, although the point is moot now as we are out of combat._

Kelly is able to lift the debris from on top of the youth, as the woman helps him.  She waves to the elite, and shouts something in French, waving wildly, as the man leans on her for stability.  His legs are burnt, and one looks broken.  She is able to snatch them up in her winds bring them to safety.

Both Anika and Ryan delve into the structure to help others escape, and although the damage and smoke impede them, they are able to help the Justice Elite get nearly twenty people still trapped inside to safety.

Atlas is rushed to the hospital, while the rest of the Justice Elite continue to do damage control.  Paragon is involved in a heated discussion with the local authorities about the aerodyne crash, as the news and rescue agencies swarm over the place, to help or hinder depending on one’s viewpoint.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> Kal blinks, "Whoa your not thinking I meant, oh no, I meant, sorry that came out wrong, I am or was an Eagle Scout, well always, anyways.  I figured this place has some great nature..." he sighs.
> 
> "You can slap me if you thought I was implying something else, I didn't mean that, your just cute, well beautiful, I didn't think at first you were like digging me, but then you were and then I... I really didn't mean it like that, I apologize," he says with sigh.




"It...It's allright. It's my bad. I got a little confused." she still blushing more at her own mistake now, maybe even sounding a little disappointed as she continues, "I used to hang around with the guys from mechanics a lot and they weren't very interested in nature when they were talking about going back to it. Going for a walk here would be fun."


----------



## Agamon (Sep 29, 2003)

Anika coughs as she picks up a young unconscious woman and flies her out of the debris and smoke.  "Sorry, Ryan, nothing that won't take time, she says, landing near the medic team and setting the woman down.  She looks up and sees Kelly landing with the people she helped.  "Kelly?  When did you get here?" she asks her, trying to whip the soot and sweat from her brow with little success.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2003)

Kelly blinks wearily at someone calling her name as she settles in for a landing with the boy and his girlfriend, or maybe it was his sister, hard to tell with the smoke.  "Hi Anika," she says as she leans against the Med teams vehicle to catch her breath, it wasn't the heat that bothered her, not at all, she was pretty well immune to that, or anything else that could be caused by the weather, no, it was the smoke, despite her best efforts to blow it away, there was just so much of it, and it got everywhere.

"I've been here since the begining, when the fight first started.  Give me a moment, these flames are more tenascious then I thought they would be."  the popstar says, breaking off to widen the area that was being rained upon to include the entire outside of the building as well as the inside, now that there should be no one still inside, she increased the rains strength from a gentle rain to a modest downpour, intending to put all the flames out at once.

Sighing, she turned back to Anika, "The Justice Elite attacked Pantheon as Pantheon was leaving and they did what was neccessary for themselves to escape.  I'm just glad that nobody died." she said sounding dissapointed as she turned to go back into the building to double check that no one was still there, and also to refreeze the pillar of ice that she had made to give everyone else time to do what they needed before it melted.

Entering the building, she flew herself to the Pillar that she had strained herself to create.  Using her abilities to entrap things in Ice, she began to refreeze the pillar, making it thicker and much more solid.  Once she is reasonably sure it can support the weight of the roof for the next few hours she double checks for more victims to rescue.

OOC: Spend the heropoint to get over the second fatigue from passengers, so I think that makes 3.  Use snare on the Ice Pillar o re-freeze and expand it it as much as she can over the course of a minute, being sure to redirect the wind that she had been blowing inside the building to blow on her and keep the smoke of of her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "It...It's allright. It's my bad. I got a little confused." she still blushing more at her own mistake now, maybe even sounding a little disappointed as she continues, "I used to hang around with the guys from mechanics a lot and they weren't very interested in nature when they were talking about going back to it. Going for a walk here would be fun."



 Kal shrugs, and takes Karen by the hand, "Come on, there has to be a trail around here somewhere," he lead her into the woods, "I mean I would hope so right?" he says jokingly.

*Downtown Mudab Adin*

Between Kelly's powers, the Fire Rescue, and the internal systems the flames eventually die down, as the elites pick their way through and help with the final rescue.  The numbers reach about 32 dead, and 117 injured, and the injuries run the gamut.

Paragon walks back over towards the Kelly, "Good job in their, things got out of hand, the SWAT team somehow lost control of the aerodyne and it crashed.  Up until that point everything was under control.  But you handled yourself well, considering the last time we met, we were taking you down.  But don’t think for a moment we attacked them, those are dangerous international criminals.  They wouldn’t think twice about killing you, and you need to know that.  Sympathy for the devil is never a good thing."

Redline zips in behind the crew, a bandage over her shoulder, “Yeah good job girl, you can sing, and handle yourself.  I have to take back all the bad things I ever said about you,” she winks.  She turns to Paragon, “Hey chief, Atlas is going to be alright, Synapse was not playing to kill, but she put the hurt on him.”

Paragon nodded, “Yeah I figured as much, that could have gone better.  Anika good job out there, that is the kind of effort and dedication the UNJE expects from its members.  Any idea who the kid was?” he says turning back to Kelly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Ryan allowed himself no time for rest. Even after the evacuation of the shattered nightclub was completed, Ryan flew to each of the seriously injured, administering healing by reforming their tissue and organs. Ryan wasn't so busy though that he couldn't spare a few acidic glances towards Paragon and the rest of Justice Elite. He then noticed Kelly chatting with Anika.

_What the heck is she doing here? What is Kelly doing, tagging along with the Justice Elite? Heck, she probably flew in like me. You're being too hard on her._ Ryan sighs, and wipes the tears running from his eyes. Although his respiratory system was immune to the effects of smoke, his eyes were not.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2003)

"Its hard not to have some sympathy for them, I know some base-lines that make them look positively benign, though they fall under the label of agent and record label so I guess that excuses them." jokes the popstar to cover the disdain she is feeling for Paragon.  She sighs at his next question to her.

"Yea, I do have an idea on who he was, my date, actually." she says shifting some rubble with her boot.  "His name is Rei, he is, or was, a student at the institute.  He wasn't planing on joining them though.  He was given a choice that he couldn't refuse, as that old saying goes.  The same went for me, but it was implied that it would be next time we met that I would be offered the _choice_ of joining them.  And no, I did not know Rei was planning on meeting them there before we went, I just wanted to hit a club."  She looks over the wreckage with an ironic grin, "Consider it hit."

"Your not so bad yourself Redline, I take back half the things I said about you, not sure on the rest yet."  she says sticking out her tongue at the older woman playfully. She does grimace slightly at Paragon's giving Anika a verbal pat on the back, _she didn't do a quarter of what I did in there and shes the one on Legacy and getting the congrats,_ the popstar thinks sulkily.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

*Downtown Mudaba Adin*

Paragon thought for a moment and then replied, “Redline hit up the Institute, get everything you can on this Rei, your best bet would be Tommy McKain.  He seems to have his pulse on all things elite.”

Redline saluted, “Roger that J, be back in a flash,” she winked, and then was gone in a blur, down the road.  Leaving behind only a vapor trail where she once stood.

Meanwhile as Ryan helps people, and heals them he gets multiple thanks, from the people, and the paramedics who watch the cosmic elite move and heal with wonder.  The people are awe struck by his appearance, and many mutter that he must be an angel of mercy and peace.  As he finishes the last of the wounded nearest to him, a car pulls up short at the police line, and he sees Mr. McCallister get out, wearing a long coat, and his customary cane in hand.

He walks towards Ryan, “I figured I would find you here, is Anika safe?  What about Kelly, I just saw Redline blur right by me.  This evening could have gone better, Jun Min is on the way to the hospital, and Mark is currently in critical condition, whatever happened to him, it was bad.”

Paragon glanced to see his old teammate pull up and looked back to the girls, as the news reporters from CNN and several local networks approached.  “Please excuse me,”  as he approached the camera with practiced poise and grace as he explained the situation.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

Ryan looked up, seeing Mr. McCallister. "Hello. Anika and Kelly are relatively safe at the moment, and the scene's mostly been contained. Has the school sent someone to Yoshi's party? If they attacked Mark, they could easily attack them too. I was thinking of catching an ambulance over to Mark's hospital." _And now I think I know who the spy is. After having a little chat with Jimmy, I'm pretty sure it isn't him. And Tommy knew where we were going, and Star probably helped Mark survive. He's just a little kid obsessed with elites and computer games anyway. That leaves probably one person. James isn't going to be happy..._

After finishing with his healing, he follows Mr. McCallister.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan looked up, seeing Mr. McCallister. "Hello. Anika and Kelly are relatively safe at the moment, and the scene's mostly been contained. Has the school sent someone to Yoshi's party? If they attacked Mark, they could easily attack them too. I was thinking of catching an ambulance over to Mark's hospital." _And now I think I know who the spy is. After having a little chat with Jimmy, I'm pretty sure it isn't him. And Tommy knew where we were going, and Star probably helped Mark survive. He's just a little kid obsessed with elites and computer games anyway. That leaves probably one person. James isn't going to be happy..._
> 
> After finishing with his healing, he follows Mr. McCallister.



 Mr. McCallister grumbled, "I was not aware of the little party, Ryan, as much as I think you want to be here they need to be warned, get over there as fast as you can, and get them back to the Institute, as in yesterday.  I am trusting you to get them back safe and sound."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 29, 2003)

_I can heal dozens of people, saving them from serious injury or even death, and now Mr. McCallister is trusting me to get Yoshi and his little party back to the Institute safe and sound, yet I'm not trusted to join the UN's little teen group?_ Ryan thinks bitterly as he flies straight up. _But Mr. McCallister trusts you, obviously, and he's smarter than anyone on that committee._ Sighing, Ryan prepares himself for breaking the sound barrier for the second time today. _This is starting to wear me out, even if it's only for a couple of seconds._

He then flies across the sky, leaving a glowing purple trail as he stops, hovering above the lake.

OOC: How far away is the lake from downtown? I can get about 8 miles each round of sprinting, and I'm willing to spend all my Hero Points to get there (I have 3 left). Also, when you Extra Effort Super Flight, does it last for an hour, or just one round of sprinting?


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, and takes Karen by the hand, "Come on, there has to be a trail around here somewhere," he lead her into the woods, "I mean I would hope so right?" he says jokingly.




"We can always make our own." Karen says lashing out at a vine with her free hand, easily cutting through it.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2003)

"What are the odds that he tries to shift the blame on this fiasco?" Kelly murmurs to Anika as she watches Paragon descend on the cameras.  She sighs before moving off to stand beside McCallister.  "I see what you mean about not being super-heros, a hero would have made sure that there were no innocents around to be hurt when they attacked the badguys.  Paragon didn't wait, and he and Atlas and Redline jumped Pantheon in a crowded building killing 40 something people and injuring god knows how many more.  Theres something I don't get Mr. McCallister, everything I did in there, while not direct attacks on Pantheon saved lives, I mean I had the fires almost out before the Aerodyne crashed, and then I held the roof together and made supports to hold it up.  All that stuff was protecting the people in there, but it seemed like Paragon was more interested in attacking Pantheon then helping the people hurt by the fight he picked.  I mean I understand now what you meant about not being hot-headed and jumping into things, and I'll do my best not to since I can see just how easy it is to hurt base-lines can be hurt by all this, but why did the JE attack Pantheon here?"

"I mean Pantheon was leaving peacefully, not causing any harm to anyone in the club, and boom the JE show up and start a fight and all those people die and then like so many more get hurt, not to mention all the property damage.  Aren't Paragon and the others responsible for all of this stuff that happened?"  Kelly asks the teacher earnestly, the facade of arrogance and pride rent away by the emotions that the fight and everything that had happened.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Anika is intially shocked to hear Kelly tell her JE started this fight.  But she smiles shyly at Paragon's praise, and being tired, both mentally and physically, accepts his explanation without doubt.  She watches as Ryan flies off for the lake and sighs.  _"Well, this night officially sucks._ she thinks, frowning.  _"Listen to me, poor Mark's in the hospital, and all these people..._

She follows Kelly to Mr. McCallister.  "Kelly, I'm sure there was a good reason for what happened here tonight.  Something must be going down, that's the only reason they'd confront these guys here, right, Mr. McCallister?" she says wearily.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2003)

Cassie let's her hair out and leans back, laughing as she drives her boat across the lake. "This is so much fun isn't it?" she asks the others as she glances back at them.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

_If I were an assassin, how would I take them out?,_Ryan asks himself as he flies towards the boat. _They took out Mark when he was relatively isolated. With that many Elites on a ship, a straightforward attack would be suicidal. Assuming Kiyana's a spy, if the stupid thing sunk it would be easy for her to swim away, and drown anyone attempting to make it ashore. I'd use a high powered bomb, personally, that would kill or incapacitate the passengers and send them to a watery grave. And since Yoshi probably made no secrets of what he would buying, and any dummy could figure out they'd probably go sailing tonight...a bomb is a pretty safe bet. Still, I'm not sure it would be particularily in style for the people we're dealing with. They tend to favor face-to-face hits. Best evacuate everyone and get them back to the Institute, whatever the opposition is planning. _

"Ahoy!" Ryan shouts, waving at the people on the boat. "You guys need to get back to the Institute, and quickly!" He then flies down to land on the boat, forming a force field around himself in case their was a bomb, and he was very unlucky. _Time for the committee to make their decision about whether to listen to me,_ Ryan thinks acidly. _After all, I'm not Legacy, why should they listen to me?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

*Downtown Mudaba Adin*

Mr. McCallister nods, “Kelly no one person can claim responsibility for the events of the evening.  They did what they did because that is what we do, sometimes we have to make tough decisions and if the JE followed protocol I am sure they did everything in their power to minimize the damage.  But from what I saw something got out of hand, there was a hidden player in this, and that is when things went from bad to worse.”

Paragon walked back towards the teens passing the News onto the UNJE PR folks, and shook Mr. McCallister’s hands.  Paragon spoke, “Josiah, long time no see, looks like you are doing well though.”

Mr. McCallister replied, “Likewise, Josiah, looks like things got out of hand, here.”

“They nearly did, but Anika and Kelly here helped out immensely.  Just wish the rest of the team was here, we could have used your help you know,” he replied with a practiced smile.

“I retired Josiah, and for good reason,” he said flatly.  He looked to the destruction, “This is a disaster, but it could have gone  worse, and I have to admit these two young women impressed the hell out of me.”

Paragon nodded, “They may be doing my job one day, I could use some retirement time.”

“Maybe but, before we get ahead of ourselves we can’t go around pointing figures at who did what?  We don’t know all the details,” he paused looking to Kelly for a moment, “but I am sure the Justice Elite had a good reason for their actions.”

“Mexico City, Bishop was in the locale up until about sixteen hours before the blast, the UN wants him for questioning.  We can’t put anything past these extremists, and as far as I am concerned he is guilty until proven innocent.  Besides he gives us Brits a bad name,” Paragon replied.

“I see,” he replied, he turned back to Anika and Kelly, “Well it looks like you have everything under control, you two get in the car, I need to check out Mark at the hospital.  Evening Josiah,” he turned and walked back to the car.

Paragon nodded, “You too old friend, thanks you two.”

*The Lake*

Yoshi raised a brow at Ryan, “Dude I know I didn’t invite you to the little party, and your trying to blow our fun?” he takes a drink of his cup, “and why in the hell do we need to go back man, shouldn’t you be hanging with your Nordic priestess?”

Many of the students laugh at his joke, and at Ryan.

Yoshi smirks, “Hell she probably ditched you to go run around with Thor or maybe it was Odin?”

On the opposite side of the lake, Kal grins, “Wow you are pretty cool.”  He smirked, “So you know when I stepped through that portal I wouldn’t have thought I would be hanging out with a cool person like you.  You are like smart, sexy, and really down to earth, I like that.  Say if I was to like to find a way a to get back here and stuff, if I find a way back would you go out on a date with me or something?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

*Mark*

Mark’s eyes open blearily and he is looking up at a bright light.  It is brilliant and blinding until his eyes adjust and he sees that he is looking at a ceiling with lights.  He tries to move but finds himself not so much restrained as he is hooked up to medical machines, lying on a bed.  His body aches all over, and there is a coppery aftertaste in his mouth.

As he glances around the room, he sees Jun Min stand up excitedly, and stops herself from trying to hug him, “Oh my god, Mark your awake! The doctors said that you suffered several violent injuries and internal bleeding, they were lucky to find you when they did.  I was so worried, what happened, was there an accident, another attack?  Where is Star, I heard she was with you, but they don’t have any records of her even though…. I hope she is all right,” she says tearfully.

She pulls her seat up close, as the doctor begins to list Mark’s injuries which are more extensive then he first thought.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark’s eyes open blearily and he is looking up at a bright light.  It is brilliant and blinding until his eyes adjust and he sees that he is looking at a ceiling with lights.  He tries to move but finds himself not so much restrained as he is hooked up to medical machines, lying on a bed.  His body aches all over, and there is a coppery aftertaste in his mouth.




_Am I high?_ Mark blinked slowly. _Was I high?_ Actually being high didn't involve this much pain. That came after.



> As he glances around the room, he sees Jun Min stand up excitedly, and stops herself from trying to hug him, “Oh my god, Mark your awake! The doctors said that you suffered several violent injuries and internal bleeding, they were lucky to find you when they did.  I was so worried, what happened, was there an accident, another attack?  Where is Star, I heard she was with you, but they don’t have any records of her even though…. I hope she is all right,” she says tearfully.




Mark tried to sit up and quickly abandoned the notion. "Star's not here? Told her to get away with Sakura. Someone tell Tommy?"



> She pulls her seat up close, as the doctor begins to list Mark’s injuries which are more extensive then he first thought.




Mark listens to the list and trys to gather his thoughts. "You sure I'm alive?" he jokes feebly. "I really want a second opinion. Where the hell's that guy that hit me? He said someone paid him for it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Am I high?_ Mark blinked slowly. _Was I high?_ Actually being high didn't involve this much pain. That came after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 “Someone paid him to do this to you,” Jun Min replied with a shake of her head.  “Who would do this, and why, I thought they were after Ryan, what in the hell is going on,” she sighs.  

“If anything I this card may be important,” a woman says as she opens the door, with almond skin, a mixture of light and dark, and soft brown eyes.  She wears her hair pulled back in a bun, and has a NY Yankees hat on.  She wears a short black jacket, jeans and a red shirt.  “Detective Williams, Mudaba Adin PD, I actually had a few questions for Mark, but he looks to be a little under the weather.”

Jun Min nodded, “Hi my name is Miss Kim, I am his instructor at the Institute, maybe right now… wait a second what are you talking, a card?”

Detective Williams passes the card to Jun Min, “Written in English surprisingly enough.  It reads, ‘It should have been me…’.  I am not quite sure what that means or what it implies, but I figured maybe you could share some light on the subject?”

Jun Min shook her head, “I don’t know,” she looked over the card a few times, “there isn’t anything else?”

“Nope, clean as far as prints go, this is about the only clue we have besides the eye-witness reports of a miss Kozuni Sakura, also know as Sakura Red.  She was quite forthcoming, especially when she learned it might lessen any penalties or punishments she may endure for consumption of illegal narcotics.  Don’t worry Mark here came up clean,” she spoke calmly, reading notes from her PDA.

Jun Min nodded, “Well what do you need from us?”

“I really just need to talk to Mark but I will understand if you would prefer if I came back later,” she turned to Mark.  “I just need to compare the description given by Miss Kozuni with Mark’s description.”

Jun Min looked to Mark.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

"Thanks, just doing my job, though, right?" Anika says with a smile.  "And don't forget Ryan, he helped too...I hope the guys at the lake are okay."  Heading back to the car, she asks Kelly, "What happened to Mark?  Do you have any idea?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> "Thanks, just doing my job, though, right?" Anika says with a smile.  "And don't forget Ryan, he helped too...I hope the guys at the lake are okay."  Heading back to the car, she asks Kelly, "What happened to Mark?  Do you have any idea?"



 Mr. McCallister got behind the wheel, "Oh I know Ryan was a big help, we already talked, he should be getting the students back to the Institute.  As far as Mark goes, as best as we could figure he was assaulted by another elite most likely, and nearly beaten to death."


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Lake*
> 
> Yoshi raised a brow at Ryan, “Dude I know I didn’t invite you to the little party, and your trying to blow our fun?” he takes a drink of his cup, “and why in the hell do we need to go back man, shouldn’t you be hanging with your Nordic priestess?”
> 
> ...




Even with a force field surrounding him, one could see Ryan's eyes flare with cosmic energy. "Blow your fun? No, but I was thinking of blowing a hole in your little boat," Ryan states in a flat, icy monotone.

_Calm down, Ryan. Just calm down,_ he tells himself over and over again. _Everyone's laughing at me. Maybe this will give them something to laugh about._ "Yeah, we were going to go to the Matrix nightclub," Ryan announces loudly, over the laughing. "Too bad it was destroyed tonight when Justice Elite and Pantheon decided to fight there, and over thirty people were killed. It probably would have been a lot more if Anika, Kelly, and I weren't there to help out. Since she's still helping at that warzone, maybe I could go and hang out with Mark and Star. Of course, they're both in the hospital after an assassin nearly killed them." _What's so funny now, eh?_

"I came back here to warn you of the danger you're in, but now I see that I shouldn't have bothered trying to save your worthless lives." Despite stating this calmly, Ryan was ready to snap. His entire body was shaking slightly in anger, and he felt sick to his stomach.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Even with a force field surrounding him, one could see Ryan's eyes flare with cosmic energy. "Blow your fun? No, but I was thinking of blowing a hole in your little boat," Ryan states in a flat, icy monotone.
> 
> _Calm down, Ryan. Just calm down,_ he tells himself over and over again. _Everyone's laughing at me. Maybe this will give them something to laugh about._ "Yeah, we were going to go to the Matrix nightclub," Ryan announces loudly, over the laughing. "Too bad it was destroyed tonight when Justice Elite and Pantheon decided to fight there, and over thirty people were killed. It probably would have been a lot more if Anika, Kelly, and I weren't there to help out. Since she's still helping at that warzone, maybe I could go and hang out with Mark and Star. Of course, they're both in the hospital after an assassin nearly killed them." _What's so funny now, eh?_
> 
> "I came back here to warn you of the danger you're in, but now I see that I shouldn't have bothered trying to save your worthless lives." Despite stating this calmly, Ryan was ready to snap. His entire body was shaking slightly in anger, and he felt sick to his stomach.



 Yoshi and the other students blinked, and no one says anything for a moment.  Yoshi finally speaks, "Babe bring the boat back to shore, we are going back party is over.  Damn Ryan you sure know how to kill a party, but for good reason.  Where is Mark?"

The rest of the students murmur and talk amongst themselves, those that can leave under their power do so, while others wait to get back to the vehicles.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

"I'm good at killing things," Ryan mumbles under his breath.

He then looks up. "He's at Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital, according to the news reports. I was going to go there after everyone gets back to the Institute." _I didn't forget what you said Yoshi; don't think this is over. If you think you can humiliate me in front of everyone, and then mock a trusted friend, you're in for a rude awakening. Especially since you seem to be taking advantage of Cassandra as well._

Ryan looks around, searching for Kal. "Hey, where's Kal?," he asks, anxious to leave and go see if Mark's okay.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> On the opposite side of the lake, Kal grins, “Wow you are pretty cool.”  He smirked, “So you know when I stepped through that portal I wouldn’t have thought I would be hanging out with a cool person like you.  You are like smart, sexy, and really down to earth, I like that.  Say if I was to like to find a way a to get back here and stuff, if I find a way back would you go out on a date with me or something?”




"You...you really mean that?" Karen says, smiling, "Of...of course I would."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "I'm good at killing things," Ryan mumbles under his breath.
> 
> He then looks up. "He's at Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital, according to the news reports. I was going to go there after everyone gets back to the Institute." _I didn't forget what you said Yoshi; don't think this is over. If you think you can humiliate me in front of everyone, and then mock a trusted friend, you're in for a rude awakening. Especially since you seem to be taking advantage of Cassandra as well._
> 
> Ryan looks around, searching for Kal. "Hey, where's Kal?," he asks, anxious to leave and go see if Mark's okay.



 "Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital.. yeah I got it... Cassie," he gives her a quick kiss, "head back to the Institute, I am going to check on my boy Mark, time for Legacy to kick into gear!"

Yoshi leaps over the edge and pushes his powers speeding over the water at high speed, _Extra-Effort for Water-Running_, and dissapears in a blur back towards the city.

Claire, a french student replies to Ryan. "Oh Kal, he and Karen took off to be alone, they have been gone for nearly the whole party."

Aris nods, and concentrates for a moment, "Kal is on his way back to the school, is Mark going to be okay?"

*Karen*

As the two blaze a trail, Kal pauses, "Crap, I just got a message from Aris, looks like something big went down, they want all the students back at the Institute, damn this sucks..."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Karen*
> 
> As the two blaze a trail, Kal pauses, "Crap, I just got a message from Aris, looks like something big went down, they want all the students back at the Institute, damn this sucks..."




"We'd better get back then. I was so looking forward to go exploring." Karen shrugs, looking disappointed.


----------



## Agamon (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister got behind the wheel, "Oh I know Ryan was a big help, we already talked, he should be getting the students back to the Institute.  As far as Mark goes, as best as we could figure he was assaulted by another elite most likely, and nearly beaten to death."




Hearing this, Anika thinks back to her conversation with Ryan earier in the night...



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> "But, he made Star, I'm sure if he wanted to keep tabs on you, he'd have tried to hook her up with you instead of Mark, right? Especially if there was some sort of attack planned for tonight?"




_"Oh, no..."_ she thinks.  "Was Star with him?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

*Karen*

Kal sighs and picks up Karen, and gives her a kiss, "for luck," and then flies up and towards the school with ease, his great strength well beyond his frame.

"I was really looking forward to exploring as well..."

*Anika and Kelly*

"Star was allegedly with them, but from what Jun Min has told me, the Hospital seems to have lost all records of her.  They can't even find her, a rather big mix-up in my opinion, heads will roll once I am done with them," Mr. McCallister replies tersely, "they picked up Sakura Red though, the poor girl was coked out of her mind, this is going to be a scandal."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Kelly*
> 
> "Star was allegedly with them, but from what Jun Min has told me, the Hospital seems to have lost all records of her. They can't even find her, a rather big mix-up in my opinion, heads will roll once I am done with them," Mr. McCallister replies tersely, "they picked up Sakura Red though, the poor girl was coked out of her mind, this is going to be a scandal."



Kelly gives a none-too pleasant laugh at Sakura's getting caught for being coked up.  "And that could have been me, Rei offered me some party favors when we got to the club, before he met up with Pantheon I mean.  I wouldn't call her a poor anything, she does have some awfully good spin men that might be able to do something with this.  They might try to smear Mark and that Star girl though, say that they gave it to her, wouldn't matter if it was true or not, if there are other big names around, rumors can tend to hurt reputations a lot, and I should know that one.  I am pretty sure she uses though, most of us do use something."  Kelly shrugs, but can't stop the slight smirk that had formed at the news.

"So like, what are we going to be doing now Mr. McCallister?  I mean Legacy is probably going to be supre busy the next few days doing JE helping type things, but what about the rest of us, are we just gonna be like not doing anything?"  Kelly asks the instructor.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 30, 2003)

Ryan shrugs in response to Aris's question. "Beats me, after we get everyone back to the school I was going to stop by myself." Ryan sighs, looking at the people attending the party. "Okay, who here wasn't drinking?" After making sure that each Jeep had a sober driver, Ryan climbs into the driver's seat, wishing he had spent the time to pick up an international driver's license, and also drives back to the Institute.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2003)

Cassie frowns at the taunting that Yoshi gives Ryan, but keeps quiet, watching him carefully as he bristles. She takes the news in calmly, but inwardly tensing, an unusual need to take part in the fight coming to her gut.

As she takes in Ryan's orders. "Are you sure that I should return to the institue? Couldn't I help out in perimneter defense at the hosibltal or do back up for the Legacy." looks at Ryan and leans over. "Ryan.. you have great potential, do not let your insecurities blind you to taht. You are.. quite possibly the strongest and most potent student I know in the institute. And though I'm sure this means little in your eyes, I would gladly fight by your side and trust you with my life." smiles and sets about getting ready to restunr to the school after having said her peiece.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2003)

Ryan shrugged. "I just assumed you were coming with me to see Mark, Cassandra. Thanks, for what you said," Ryan tells her, somewhat embarassed, resisting a strong urge to roll his eyes at her previous comments. _It's a real shame that she couldn't have helped me when her little boyfriend was taunting me. She's like a combination of Jun Min and Star, an emotional cheerleader without any sense of tact.

You know, we're the only two on our team who didn't make it. Is she as angry as I am? Heck, can she be angry? I've never seen her yell or anything like that._ "So what are you doing, now that you didn't make Legacy?"


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Star was allegedly with them, but from what Jun Min has told me, the Hospital seems to have lost all records of her.  They can't even find her, a rather big mix-up in my opinion, heads will roll once I am done with them," Mr. McCallister replies tersely, "they picked up Sakura Red though, the poor girl was coked out of her mind, this is going to be a scandal."




_"She just disappeared?  And the hospital 'lost' her records?  No, no, no, no, this can't be happening...no, wait, Mark will know who attacked him.  If it was Star, then Tommy would give himself away.  And if it wasn't Star, then Tommy probably has nothing to do with it.  Grrrr, Ryan's paranoia is starting to rub off..."_ Anika thinks, shaking her head.

Anika looks at Kelly like she's grown a second head when she laughs.  "You think that's funny?  You two aren't exactly best of friends is my guess." she says with a bit of a frown.

"Sir, why would someone attack Mark?" she asks Mr. McCallister.  "We haven't even done anything yet.  You think it was Pantheon trying to disuade us from becoming a team?  Poor Mark, he almost dies just because he was picked to be leader.  This whole world is just getting stupider by the minute."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Someone paid him to do this to you,” Jun Min replied with a shake of her head.  “Who would do this, and why, I thought they were after Ryan, what in the hell is going on,” she sighs.




"Guess they branched out. He was an Asian guy," Mark gave as complete a description as his memory could provide.



> Detective Williams passes the card to Jun Min, “Written in English surprisingly enough.  It reads, ‘It should have been me…’.  I am not quite sure what that means or what it implies, but I figured maybe you could share some light on the subject?”
> 
> Jun Min shook her head, “I don’t know,” she looked over the card a few times, “there isn’t anything else?”




"What should have been him? Judging by my bruises, I don't think the guy after me was the one that wanted to get beaten up."



> “Nope, clean as far as prints go, this is about the only clue we have besides the eye-witness reports of a miss Kozuni Sakura, also know as Sakura Red.  She was quite forthcoming, especially when she learned it might lessen any penalties or punishments she may endure for consumption of illegal narcotics.  Don’t worry Mark here came up clean,” she spoke calmly, reading notes from her PDA.[/color]
> 
> Mark tensed when the drugs came up, and collapsed back into bed when he came out clean. "Not because Sakura wasn't trying."
> 
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

*Kelly and Anika*

“Exactly what you said Kelly, you are not going to be doing anything, but what you are supposed to be doing, training, and studying.  Your not Legacy, and I am not about to put the Institute at risk by putting you in that situation.  This isn’t a time to talk stratagem, your not on the team, you don’t really need to know what happens next.  I apologize if that puts you off, but from here on out this is a UNJE operation, and we follow UNJE protocol,” Mr. McCallister replied.

“As far as why,” as he stopped at a light, “I don’t know why.  It could be any number of reasons, and at this point all we have is conjecture.  The local authorities and the UNJE will be doing everything in their power to find out why, no one messes with one of our own, and gets away with it.” He pulled out and made a right down the brightly lit avenue as he continued, “The one thing on my mind right now is just how bad off Mark is, I have been in his spot before and it isn’t fun.”

He parks the car in front of the hospital as a blur whirls by the students, Mr. McCallister adjusted his glasses, “Looks like Yoshi has broken away from his party,” as he walks towards the building.

*Mark*

Detective Williams to Mark, and makes notes in her PDA, all the while watching his face, and listening carefully to his words.  She tabbed more notes into her PDA before responding, “Sounds like someone put out a contract on Mark.  Someone that seems to either resent him for some imagined slight, or just wants him out of the picture.  Now that I have more of the story, I get the feeling it was an inside job, you have anyone that would want to do this to you, or perhaps resent you for some kind of slight?  I mean hate to say it, but this could have well come from a close friend, although with the recent events in Mudaba Adin, and especially being elite it could be anything.  But typically the victim and the assailant, or whoever hired the assassin most likely know each other.”

Jun Min shakes her head, “That is crazy, none of the students would do that, and I know the staff.”

“This isn’t a time for hysterics Miss Kim, we have to explore every avenue, I will need a list of students and the faculty and staff.  I will have the warrant, and appropriate paperwork in the morning.”  She turns back to Mark, “I know this may be hard for you, Mark, but I am going to need for you to think about who you think may have had a reason to do this to you.”

The door swings open once more, and Yoshi steps into the room with a look of shock, “Crap dude, what the hell happened!  Are you like going to live, whoa man, no way is the leader of Legacy going out like a punk, not on my watch.”

Jun Min blinks, “Yoshi what are you doing here?”

Yoshi shrugs, “Ryan told the rest of the students to get back to the school, and then mentioned Mark.  When I heard that I ran right over, and damn, he is jacked up!  Who did this?”

Detective Williams replied, “That is what we are trying to find out.”

*The Institute*

Kal and Karen land in the Yard, the place is pretty quiet.  Kal sighs, “The rest of the students are on the way I figure, this sucks.  Poor Mark, I wonder what happened, if he is in the hospital it must have been really bad, right?”

Kal clenched a fist, “I bet it was Genocide, damn it, that pisses me off.  I just can’t stand by, and let people get hurt, but I don’t know what else to do, Aris says we should follow your lead, but I m about to reach my limit…” he sighs, “Sorry, I just hate feeling useless.”

*The Lake*

The students get back to shore and start making their way back, leaving Cassie and Ryan, and Yoshi’s limo still waiting on taking Cassie back to the Institute.  The rest of the vehicles trail off towards the Institute the mood suitable destroyed.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “This isn’t a time for hysterics Miss Kim, we have to explore every avenue, I will need a list of students and the faculty and staff.  I will have the warrant, and appropriate paperwork in the morning.”  She turns back to Mark, “I know this may be hard for you, Mark, but I am going to need for you to think about who you think may have had a reason to do this to you.”




_Who?_ "There's nob-"



> The door swings open once more, and Yoshi steps into the room with a look of shock, “Crap dude, what the hell happened!  Are you like going to live, whoa man, no way is the leader of Legacy going out like a punk, not on my watch.”




Mark smiled weakly. _Would have helped if his watch started a few hours ago._ It was nice to have someone visit, though. He guessed Tommy was out looking for Star and everyone else probably locked up at the Institute.



> Jun Min blinks, “Yoshi what are you doing here?”
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, “Ryan told the rest of the students to get back to the school, and then mentioned Mark.  When I heard that I ran right over, and damn, he is jacked up!  Who did this?”
> 
> Detective Williams replied, “That is what we are trying to find out.”




"Someone hired a big Asian Elite. One punch. He got my blood all over me." Mark sighed. He was glad Yoshi came, though.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> _Who?_ "There's nob-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yoshi folds his arms across his chest, “Someone hired a big Asian elite huh, giving us Asians a bad name, well screw that.  No one messes with my teammate and gets away with it.  They put one of ours in the hospital, we put one of their in the morgue.”

Detective Williams glanced over, “I will assume that was in jest.”

“Uhh yeah, I mean we will apprehend them, and stuff,” he sighed, “damn man I am sorry Mark, I should have been there for you.  I am sorry dude, but I won’t let it happen again man, you’re the leader we got to keep you alive.”

Jun Min smiled, “I didn’t know you had it in you.”

“Hey what can I say, anyway, you think someone hired this goon to take you out.  There could be all kinds of people, but I mean well, no he wouldn’t,” he says aloud.

“Who wouldn’t?” the detective replied.  Yoshi sped around the detective, and looked at the PDA and the card, before going back to where he stood before, thinking.

“There is this guy Ryan, a real goon, he seemed to be pretty bent out of shape when he heard he didn’t make the team, and Mark got the lead, not trying to say he would do it.  He is like all about wanting to be on the team, but sometimes I wonder,” he sighed, “And that card and notes, it just no he wouldn’t it does not seem like his style, but he sure seems plenty jealous at times.”

Jun Min shakes her head, “Ryan is a good kid, he wouldn’t even think about it.”

Yoshi sighed, “Yeah he is kind of a good guy when it comes down to it.”

The detective just tabbed away, “Ryan…” she tabs some more, “Ryan Prolaski, the Comet is what the news called him.  This isn’t the first time he has been involved in some kind of trouble, right?”

“Well it wasn’t trouble the students got attacked at the Mall, and well there was a little situation at a Nature Preserver but again it was all in self-defense.  Ryan is a good kid,” she replied defensively.

Yoshi shrugged, “What do you think Mark?”


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

Anika jumps from the car and runs in after Yoshi, obviously unable to keep up.  Once she finds out where Mark is she quickly heads for the room.  "Mark!" she exclaims, entering the room, still looking a disheaveled mess.  "Praise the gods, you're alright," she says, relieved to find him awake and talking.  "Someone attacked you?  Who?  What happened to Star?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika jumps from the car and runs in after Yoshi, obviously unable to keep up.  Once she finds out where Mark is she quickly heads for the room.  "Mark!" she exclaims, entering the room, still looking a disheaveled mess.  "Praise the gods, you're alright," she says, relieved to find him awake and talking.  "Someone attacked you?  Who?  What happened to Star?"



 Yoshi replies to Anika, “Settle down, Mark is alright.  Well not really, but I guess as far as Star is concerned…”

“Star has not been seen since the incident, and that has me worried…” Jun Min replies.

The detective nodded, “Who is this Star?”

Yoshi shrugged, “Mark’s girlfriend, or something, she was with him, but I guess has been missing since the incident.  That can’t be a good thing.”

Jun Min nodded, “I hope she is alright.”

Mr. McCallister and Kelly arrive soon after.

*Elsewhere in the Hospital*

_*Translated from French –Editor_

“So what do we do with her?”* the male nurse replied as he pushed the wheelchair along.  In the seat a young slim girl with blue-white hair sat looking despondent.

“I don’t know but the paperwork says that we are to leave her in the custody of a Mr. Smith, don’t look like she is doing all that much better,”* the other nurse replied.

A tall slim gentleman waited outside next to a black sedan, and waved to the two nurses.  “Over here, please,” as he opened the door.

The two nurses shrugged, and wheeled her over to the car, and helped her inside, “Mr. Smith I need a retinal scan and then you sign, here and here,” the other nurse gestured.

The slim man nodded, and complied, the scan came up positive and he signed the needed electronic paperwork.  He smiled, “Good evening gentlemen, and thank you for your services.”

The two nurses shrugged and walked back inside, as the slim man got behind the wheel and pulled away from the Hospital.  A vid-phone brings up an image of Tommy on the screen, a secure data stream running, “Thanks Peter, expect a nice little bonus in next month’s pay.  Take Star to the safe house for now, hook up her to the secure line, so I can download her system, and then destroy the body.  I have a spare in the works, besides it was high time to crack into her code and see just what she had learned.”

“Of course sir,” the man replied.

“I will also need you to clear out the safe house, by the end of the week.   Standard procedure Peter, I get the feeling things are going to get bad soon around here,” Tommy replied with a serious look.

“Of course sir, it will be a pleasure sir,” Mr. Smith replied.

The line went dead, and the screen went black as Mr. Smith reached down and turned on some Mozart.  He smiled cheerily  as he meandered his way through the streets.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2003)

Kelly's eyes narrow, and her lips titghten to avoid going into a frown at, or much worse, telling him off.  She had half a mind to just leave the institute, she had enrolled under false pretences, and since she had actually set foot on the premises of the institue, her word was still good, unlike people who had purpousefully misled her.  She didn't exactly want to leave, but if McCallister wasn't going to put her on theteam, or even acknowledge the work she had done that night,  the actual saving off lives, despite JEs actions, it was time to have her agent get in touch with some other teams.  Teams that weren't full of people like McCallister, and his over-protectiveness.  _I can handle it, if I couldn't I would have fallen apart tonight, and I didn't, I did better then the JE.  Maybe I should just skip the others and go on to Pantheon, they wouldn't try and baby me, _she thinks angrily as she follows McCallister up to the room.

_I don't actually know this Mark guy, so like what does mcCallister want me to do, stand in the hallway or something?  Well Mark is the leader of Legacy, so he might have some pull with the comittee, if the losers ever decide it needs to have more members.  So I should probably wow him, I mean, if Sakura thinks hes hot enough to try and do him, he probably is, her flaw isn't bad taste in the slightest._ All of these thoughts flitter through the popstars head as she enters the room wearing a very friendly smile aimed entirely at Mark.  She crosses over to his bed and lays a kiss on his forehead.  "Like get better soon, because it would totally suck if one of the few people who are actually allowed to fight the bad guys are out of commission." she said as she hopped up onto the windowsill, crossing her legs so as to not flash the room, her skirt was just that short.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> All of these thoughts flitter through the popstars head as she enters the room wearing a very friendly smile aimed entirely at Mark.  She crosses over to his bed and lays a kiss on his forehead.  "Like get better soon, because it would totally suck if one of the few people who are actually allowed to fight the bad guys are out of commission." she said as she hopped up onto the windowsill, crossing her legs so as to not flash the room, her skirt was just that short.



 Yoshi makes an obvious glance toward Kelly, and grins, "Damn..." he says aloud though in a mutter and shakes his head to focus back on the task at hand.

"What was I saying again?  Or was I even saying anything..." he said with a shrug.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 1, 2003)

> Anika jumps from the car and runs in after Yoshi, obviously unable to keep up. Once she finds out where Mark is she quickly heads for the room. "Mark!" she exclaims, entering the room, still looking a disheaveled mess. "Praise the gods, you're alright," she says, relieved to find him awake and talking. "Someone attacked you? Who? What happened to Star?"




"Hi Anika-" Mark lets himself get cut off by Yoshi.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The detective nodded, “Who is this Star?”
> 
> Yoshi shrugged, “Mark’s girlfriend, or something, she was with him, but I guess has been missing since the incident.  That can’t be a good thing.”




"Star's just a friend."



> All of these thoughts flitter through the popstars head as she enters the room wearing a very friendly smile aimed entirely at Mark. She crosses over to his bed and lays a kiss on his forehead. "Like get better soon, because it would totally suck if one of the few people who are actually allowed to fight the bad guys are out of commission." she said as she hopped up onto the windowsill, crossing her legs so as to not flash the room, her skirt was just that short.




"Uh...hello Kelly," Mark says awkwardly. What was it with girls having crushes on him?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

*The Hospital Room*

Mr. McCallister nods, "Star is still missing, that is not something I wanted to hear.  Detective Williams, nice to see you again," he shook her hand, and turned back to Mark, "at least he is up and talking."

The Detective smiled, "Evening Bryant, looks like you are keeping yourself busy."

"No my students keep me busy, never a dull moment, so what have you gotten so far?" Mr. McCallister replied.

The Detective fills everyone in on what has been discussed thus far.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. McCallister nods, "Star is still missing, that is not something I wanted to hear.  Detective Williams, nice to see you again," he shook her hand, and turned back to Mark, "at least he is up and talking."




"It's not as easy as it looks," Mark winces. _Right about now some painkillers would go over real nice..._ Mark pushed the thought away. _I don't need any more help._



> The Detective fills everyone in on what has been discussed thus far.




"And Ryan didn't pay that guy to do it," Mark adds with conviction. "He doesn't have it in him."

"So...uh, when am I fit to swim?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 1, 2003)

Kelly is sitting quietly on the window, occassionally winking at Mark when no one else is watching.  Over the course of time that she was in the hospital, clouds had begun to form over it and the surrounding 4 blocks, thick, ominous clouds, the type you would get in the middle of a blizzard in the States or in England, they truly were quite out of place, including the snow that they began to drop over the area.  But the truly most amazing thing was the thunder and lightening that accompanied the sudden blizard.

With her back to the window, it was obvious, that it wasn't Kelly causing the weather, or at least not consciously.  Weather patterns areound her were rather... odd to say the least, and ven when she didn't mean to, her mood translated directly into the weather in the surrouding 10 or so miles.  It was just something that happened around her.  Her anger caused thunderstorms, her sadness rain, or blizzards, her happyness could calm almost any storm, it was just part and parcel of her powers.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Institute*
> 
> Kal and Karen land in the Yard, the place is pretty quiet.  Kal sighs, “The rest of the students are on the way I figure, this sucks.  Poor Mark, I wonder what happened, if he is in the hospital it must have been really bad, right?”
> 
> Kal clenched a fist, “I bet it was Genocide, damn it, that pisses me off.  I just can’t stand by, and let people get hurt, but I don’t know what else to do, Aris says we should follow your lead, but I m about to reach my limit…” he sighs, “Sorry, I just hate feeling useless.”




"I hope he's alright,"  Karen says, looking worried, "Did Aris say anything else about it?"

She takes his hand in hers and tries to calm him, "Calm down. Why would Genocide care about the leader of Legacy? He probably doesn't even know about Legacy yet." Still holding his hand she starts to lead him inside, "Maybe Mr. Kincaid knows more about what's going on."
Inside she'll ask SARAH about the location of Kincaid and if he's in the institute, go look for him.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 1, 2003)

After making sure the other students were back at the Institute, Ryan takes a Jeep to the Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital, along with any other students who wished to come along to visit the leader of Legacy in the middle of the night.


----------



## Agamon (Oct 1, 2003)

_"Star just disappeared...if she would have been taken here, that would have been bad news for Tommy and her.  I bet Tommy knows where she is...I hope.  What if she's just lying somewhere, hurt, or broken or whatever?"_ Anika thinks, sighing.

At the mention of Ryan being a suspect, Anika backs-up Mark's statement.  "Of course Ryan had nothing to do with this, why would you even think he would?" she says to the detective.  "He's a bit upset at not being on the team, but he's not going to hire someone to kill Mark because of it.  He hasn't shown any animosity to any of the team members.  In fact, he doesn't even want to fight people he does have a problem with," she adds, thinking back to their encounter with Jimmy.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2003)

Cassie looks to ryan as the others leave. "I don't know.. I feel.. let down? I am still trying to get though the social graces thing. Yoshi says that Tact is something I only notice in the dictionary." Shrugs. "And well, no offense but I think you need honesty with someone."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

Ryan sighs as he drives the Jeep to Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital, glancing at Cassandra. "It's not just what you say, it's how you say it. I mean, doesn't 'I would gladly trust you with my life' sound kind of corny and lame to you? I don't know. I guess I would convey the same meaning by saying 'Let's go find the guy who did this to Mark and beat him down." Ryan sits quietly for several minutes, focusing on the road.

_I don't get it. Cassandra claims to be some kind of genetically engineered killing machine. I think they messed up in her training somewhere. Should I let her know about what I think of her little boyfriend? I've seen it done before back at school, and that was a fast end to that friendship. Tom was right, of course, but it really didn't matter._

"Since the rest of the team is busy with their Legacy stuff, I was thinking of starting a kind of extracurricular club at the Institute. It's where you practice combat skills and teamwork in a more tangible environment than a classroom. Since you're supposed to be good with tactics and stuff, and since we're both going to have to work extra hard since we didn't make it the first time..."

OOC: I assumed that we made it back to the Institute without any assassination attempts, and that Cassandra would want to go visit Mark at the hospital. Is anyone else besides Ryan going to the Hospital?


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

Double Post


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

Triple Post


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan sighs as he drives the Jeep to Mudaba Adin Metro Hospital, glancing at Cassandra. "It's not just what you say, it's how you say it. I mean, doesn't 'I would gladly trust you with my life' sound kind of corny and lame to you? I don't know. I guess I would convey the same meaning by saying 'Let's go find the guy who did this to Mark and beat him down." Ryan sits quietly for several minutes, focusing on the road.
> 
> _I don't get it. Cassandra claims to be some kind of genetically engineered killing machine. I think they messed up in her training somewhere. Should I let her know about what I think of her little boyfriend? I've seen it done before back at school, and that was a fast end to that friendship. Tom was right, of course, but it really didn't matter._
> 
> ...



Cassie looks at Ryan. "I ...well.. I haven't gotten the knack of lying or .. softening the blow yet. I speak my mind and try to be honest about what I think and feel ina  situation. I don't know another way. It's who I am." smiles lightly. "A few peopel on campus like me that way.. " Watches the road quietly for a while. "It seems a better way to live than what I was intended for.. or the barely held fury you seem to carry off so often." Looks at Ryan. "So, why are you always so angry?"


(Cassie's going along as well)


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

*The Hospital*

The detective listens to everyone before replying, “I understand your feelings, and I am not naming anyone as a suspect yet, but I would like to talk to Ryan, if at least to satisfy my curiosity.”

Mr. McCallister sighed, “Alright, but I have to agree with everyone else that Ryan is basically a good kid.  Him and Mark are good friends, he wouldn’t do something like this.”

At Anika’s question, the detective hands off the card in plastic to Anika, “Yoshi here seems to think this statement on this card refers to Ryan, out of some kind of jealousy or not making the Legacy team.”

Yoshi shrugged, “I am just saying, the guy seems kind of messed in the head at times.  But I have to agree this may be even be too much for him, but then again, how much do we really know about Ryan?”

Jun Min sighed, “I don’t know, I really don’t even want to think about this.”

The detective nods, and flashes her card handing one to each of the people in the room placing one on the stand next to Mark, “I am going to do some checking on this Star, if you need to contact me, my number is on the card.  I will see you all in the morning.  Good evening,” she turned and walked out of the room, after retrieving the card in the plastic bag back from Anika.

Yoshi looked at the card, “Damn this is sounding kind of serious.”

*The Institute*

Karen and Kal find Mr. Kincaid pretty easily, as he checks over the students as they arrive from the party.  He sighs, muttering, pretty upset and then see Karen and smiles, “Looks like that is about everyone, glad to see you made it back safe without getting into harm’s way.”

Kal waves, “Hey, man you got any idea what went down tonight?”

Mr. Kincaid replies, “Yeah, Pantheon agents attacked a club downtown, about 30 people dead, a hundred injured, and I guess Mark had a run in with a tough elite, he is in the hospital, and the last I heard Star, was missing.”

Kal blinked, “Damn, that sounds intense.”

*On the Way to the Hospital*

John sits in the back of the Jeep quiet and despondent, listening to Ryan and Cassie talk.  He sits and lets his mind wander, picking up their errant thoughts as the weather begins to turn foul, the closer they get to the hospital.  

As it comes into sight, John speaks, “Do you think this has anything to with Overseer, or Genocide?”

_*OOC:* You can assume that for now, nothing bad has happened lately…_


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

_First it's me smiling and now this. You know people, you don't see me ragging on you, do you?_ Ryan thinks angrily. "I am not angry all the time, Cassandra. I'm merely angry when any normal guy would be angry. It just so happens that in my life, these situations come up very often." 

_Let's see how she likes her flaws being pointed out._ "At least I can actually express emotions and can do more than softly smile and say soft little words of kindness. Where were you when your little boyfriend was tearing into me? Do you know what it feels like when everyone is laughing at you, ridiculing you, thinking you're worthless? Could you imagine feeling that way your entire life?," Ryan finishes angrily, glaring at Cassandra.

Unfortunately, glaring at someone while driving in a blizzard is dangerous. "What the he-," Ryan wonders, glancing at the falling snow outside the windshield. He then notices the stopped car in front of him, and wildly swerves to avoid a collision. _Why the heck is it snowing? You know, I should really shut up now and pay attention. Could this night get any worse?_


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Yoshi shrugged, “I am just saying, the guy seems kind of messed in the head at times.  But I have to agree this may be even be too much for him, but then again, how much do we really know about Ryan?”




"Good enough," Mark says firmly.



> Yoshi looked at the card, “Damn this is sounding kind of serious.”




Mark sighs and winces, "That's just what I was thinking about...well however long ago it was." Half to himself Mark continues, "Could really go for a swim right now. Need to buy a new shirt too." Realizing he spoke aloud, he looks up a little too quickly and winces again, "It really was great of you guys to come, though. I never had visitors in the hospital before."


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Anika hands the card back to the detective as she leaves.  "No way, if you'd seen the look on his face when we heard the news...no way.  Besides, if he was going to blame anyone for not making the team, it would be me.  If I wasn't brought here from the school in Spain, he'd probably have my spot on the team."

She finally gives in to her exhaustion and collapses onto the floor.  She rubs her face with her hands.  "I just finished helping move dead and injured people from a ruined building, I really don't want to continue this idiotic debate," she states harshly.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Oct 2, 2003)

Charlotte sighs, perhaps out of relief as she got back to the institute.  Getting out of the middle of the water was definately a good thing for her, but the reason why is what kept her unsettled on the drive back.  She felt rude to her date, though. 

She walked with Viktor up to the school, intentionally lagging behind everyone else so that no one would pay too much attention to them, Charlotte wrapping her arms around herself to shield herself from the cold as she spoke freely.  "Up until now I've hard a really fun night, you better believe I won't forget it."

She then turned to her date, looking in her eyes as she spoke, "Definately no regrets."  She then turned her head down, smiling as if she just got a funny joke, before continuing, "If you think about it, it's kind of like that kid's story, Cinderella-for one night, the night of the dance, everything changes.  From the clothes to the handsome prince, I think I lived the fairy tale for a night."

Listening to the silence of the night, the light of the moon glistening in the background, she asks, "So...what now?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2003)

"Well, can't that Ryan guy just heal Mark, I mean, in the circles we run in, injuries just arent much more then a momentary inconveinance.  Really, wouldn't Ryan healing Mark kind of clear him, since no one that actually knows Ryan thinks he would do it.  I am just going by what you have said about him, I don't really actually know him.  I mean I have met him, but I have been so busy that I don't actually know anyone here."  Says Kelly from her perch on the window from where she is watching Mark, unaware of the blizzard going on behind her.

Sighing, she idly smoothes out a crease in her boot.  _Well, I can say this for Sakura, her taste in guys is good, even if her taste for drugs is bad, she definitely picked a cutie.  I wonder how far she actually got with him, I mean she is like older then both of us.  _She thinks as she watches Mark like he's an ice cream cone that she is deciding on whether or not she likes the flavor.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

*The Hosptial* 

Yoshi nods, "Oh yeah, Ryan can freaking heal Mark, dude, where is that dude at, you could be up and out of bed in no time!  Nice I have to say that for a fact, hey why is it snowing outside," he says curiously.

Mr. McCallister nods, "Because someone is not keeping their powers in check, Miss Mitchell if you would show some restraint, these people are not exactly used to driving in such conditions."

Jun Min smiles, "Wow... that is cool."

*On the way to the Hospital*

John nods, "I don't think she meant it in a bad way from what I see, but then again her experience is much more limited then mine or yours."

As th studnets swerve on the road, and the thin layer of ice as they approach the Hospital moving into the parking lot.

*Charlotte*

Viktor smile, "It was a pleasant evening while it lasted, up until the end, one of the best nights here, and Yoshi sure knows to party, and spend money."

Viktor leads Charlotte back to her room, "We should do it again some time, okay?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Institute*
> 
> Karen and Kal find Mr. Kincaid pretty easily, as he checks over the students as they arrive from the party.  He sighs, muttering, pretty upset and then see Karen and smiles, “Looks like that is about everyone, glad to see you made it back safe without getting into harm’s way.”
> 
> ...




Karen returns his smile, "I was in good hands," she says, pulling Kal a bit closer to her.

The look of worry quickly returns though as she doesn't see Anika or Kelly among the other students, "Where are Kelly and Anika? Are they alright? Will Mark be alright? Is there anything we can do?"


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Hosptial*
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Oh yeah, Ryan can freaking heal Mark, dude, where is that dude at, you could be up and out of bed in no time! Nice I have to say that for a fact, hey why is it snowing outside," he says curiously.
> 
> ...



Kelly looks up from Mark to Yoshi and Mr. McCallister, startled, not having realized she was actually affecting the weather at the moment.  Looking outside she puts on a sheepish grin and sighs, "I'm sorry about that, I wasn't trying to or anything, its just that, it tends to umm... be like how I'm feeling outside, its kind of like the worlds most obvious mood ring.  I... I'll just fix it I guess."  she says, sounding slightly embarressed.

She traces her fingers along the frosted glass of the window, willing the surrounding weather to take hold again and undo what her inattention had done to the area.  Kelly willed the area to heat up once more to what it should have been, the normal heat of a place so close to the equator.  "I am sorry about that, and it is only about 8 miles around or so that I actually can touch, well, at the moment anyway, maybe I'll get stronger or something." she says apolagetically.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Karen returns his smile, "I was in good hands," she says, pulling Kal a bit closer to her.
> 
> The look of worry quickly returns though as she doesn't see Anika or Kelly among the other students, "Where are Kelly and Anika? Are they alright? Will Mark be alright? Is there anything we can do?"



 Mr. Kincaid smirks, "Kids, well you are in my hands now, so don't worry.  This place is pretty damn secure, so you two go ahead, and well do whatever it is you guys do.  For right now relax, and just stay on campus, till I get word from Mr. McCallister."

Kal shrugs, "Well you want to go outside to the Yard?" he says to Karen.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

Ryan pulls into the parking lot, trying his best to navigate whle on the ice. _Thank God for four wheel drive. I can't believe it's snowing; it's unnatural. Therefore, Kelly or Anika would have to be behind it, and I can makea pretty good guess too._ As Ryan gets out of the Jeep, he tells Cassandra "Look, why don't we forget about this little conversation for right now. Let's go find Mark."

Ryan will then fly into the hospital and try to find out where Mark's room is, and hurry up there as soon as possible, doing his best to outrace Cassandra. _Why does she make me so angry whenever I talk to her? I guess she means well. Let's hope Mark isn't in a coma or something._


----------



## Agamon (Oct 2, 2003)

Anika shakes her head, but can't help but smile as she thinks about what Ryan said earlier in the night about Kelly making it snow.  Sitting with her back to the wall, she tucks her knees up and rests her arms and chin on them.  "He'll be here.  We both would have come straight here if not for the nightclub disaster."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Anika shakes her head, but can't help but smile as she thinks about what Ryan said earlier in the night about Kelly making it snow.  Sitting with her back to the wall, she tucks her knees up and rests her arms and chin on them.  "He'll be here.  We both would have come straight here if not for the nightclub disaster."



 Right at that moment, Ryan bursts into the room followed by John and Cassie.  Yoshi grins, "The man of the hour is here, hey Ryan, make with those magic hands and heal Mark up real quick, so we can blow this joint, I can't stand to see him like this."

Mr. McCallister nods, "Welcome Ryan, glad you could make it.  I figured you would return here."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hey," Ryan simply says, waving at the group. Looking at Mr. McCallister, he reports "Everyone got back okay. It would seem that whatever happened to Mark was an isolated incident." Ryan then examines Mark's injuries, and reshapes them with cosmic energy, healing Mark. _Magic hands, eh? What am I, a walking first aid kit?_ 

"How you feeling, Mark? Anyone mind telling me what happened? Do you know who did this? Where's Star?," he asks, shooting off questions rapid-fire, before anyone has much chance to respond.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Kincaid smirks, "Kids, well you are in my hands now, so don't worry.  This place is pretty damn secure, so you two go ahead, and well do whatever it is you guys do.  For right now relax, and just stay on campus, till I get word from Mr. McCallister."
> 
> Kal shrugs, "Well you want to go outside to the Yard?" he says to Karen.




"Maybe we could go to the pool, I'm already in my swimming gear anyway," Karen says as she realizes that her dress is still at the cottage, _My dress, I hope someone brought it with them._ "Did anyone bring my dress with them? I think I left it at the cottage." she asks the other students.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey," Ryan simply says, waving at the group. Looking at Mr. McCallister, he reports "Everyone got back okay. It would seem that whatever happened to Mark was an isolated incident." Ryan then examines Mark's injuries, and reshapes them with cosmic energy, healing Mark. _Magic hands, eh? What am I, a walking first aid kit?_
> 
> "How you feeling, Mark? Anyone mind telling me what happened? Do you know who did this? Where's Star?," he asks, shooting off questions rapid-fire, before anyone has much chance to respond.



_Mark is healed huzzah!_

Mr. McCallister replies to Ryan filling him in on everything they have discussed, Yoshi jumping in to fill any holes with his elegant style... and Jun Min just smiles, relieved to see Mark well again.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Maybe we could go to the pool, I'm already in my swimming gear anyway," Karen says as she realizes that her dress is still at the cottage, _My dress, I hope someone brought it with them._ "Did anyone bring my dress with them? I think I left it at the cottage." she asks the other students.



 Kal shrugs, "Damn I totally forgot about that, sorry Karen."  Many of the other students around echo his sentiment...

"But I think the pool sounds like a good idea if that is a consolation..." he gives a weak grin.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 2, 2003)

"Now that Marks all healed, can we like get out of here, Hospitals really creep me out.  I mean you never know when someone is going to come along with a needle and stick it in you in a place like this."  Kelly says as she turns back from the window to look at everyone again.

"Hi Ryan," she says in way of greeting to the purple elite, not knowing the other two well enough to actually say hi to them,  putting her chin to her knees, she continues to wait for everyone to get ready and leave, spending her concentration on keeping the weather caused by her mood in check.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 2, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Kal shrugs, "Damn I totally forgot about that, sorry Karen."  Many of the other students around echo his sentiment...
> 
> "But I think the pool sounds like a good idea if that is a consolation..." he gives a weak grin.




"Damn, maybe I can go get it later." Karen shrugs, _I hope I get it back, it's too expensive to lose._

"That's perfect," she says, giving him a kiss on his cheek, "Let's go."


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 2, 2003)

"Hmmmm," is all Ryan says at first, digesting the new information. _Elite kung-fu assassin, sounds like Roundhouse. Tommy probably hacked the system and got Star out of the hospital. I wonder what that message means? And now I know that Rei was the spy. Never saw that coming. 

Oh well, we clearly need to track down Mr. Assassin and make him pay. Maybe Anika...nah, she said that she couldn't do that. Maybe we could try and hire him? But who would we ask? Charles, little Kelly's bodyguard, might have the proper contacts._

"Charles! Of course! Kelly, do you think we could hire your former bodyguard as a consultant? He might have valuable contacts that might allow us to track down the assassin who nearly killed Mark. He is a mercenary, you know?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 2, 2003)

Cassie watches as Ryan flies away and frowns. "Great." dashes inside and looks for a clue as to which room they are in. -Why does he always seem to find insult in every action or statement. Maybe I should just do as Yoshi says and keep my mouth shut.?-


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly looks up from Mark to Yoshi and Mr. McCallister, startled, not having realized she was actually affecting the weather at the moment.  Looking outside she puts on a sheepish grin and sighs, "I'm sorry about that, I wasn't trying to or anything, its just that, it tends to umm... be like how I'm feeling outside, its kind of like the worlds most obvious mood ring.  I... I'll just fix it I guess."  she says, sounding slightly embarressed.




Mark shrugs, and immediately regrets it. _Damn those painkillers sound good._ "I still put buttons in the walls sometimes."


----------



## Samnell (Oct 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey," Ryan simply says, waving at the group. Looking at Mr. McCallister, he reports "Everyone got back okay. It would seem that whatever happened to Mark was an isolated incident." Ryan then examines Mark's injuries, and reshapes them with cosmic energy, healing Mark. _Magic hands, eh? What am I, a walking first aid kit?_




Mark relaxes considerably as Ryan heals him, "That beats a hello any day. Thanks, man." Mark shakes his hand.



> "Now that Marks all healed, can we like get out of here, Hospitals really creep me out. I mean you never know when someone is going to come along with a needle and stick it in you in a place like this." Kelly says as she turns back from the window to look at everyone again.




"That makes two of us," Mark agrees and starts to swing a leg out from under the blankets before he realizes he's in a hospital gown. He stops abruptly. "Uh, are my clothes somewhere around here?"



> "Charles! Of course! Kelly, do you think we could hire your former bodyguard as a consultant? He might have valuable contacts that might allow us to track down the assassin who nearly killed Mark. He is a mercenary, you know?"




"Well the guy did say he was getting paid for it..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

*The Hospital*

Everyone meets up in the room and Yoshi tosses Mark his clothes, "Sounds like a good plan, Ryan," he smirks, "That is a first for you.  So Kelly get in contact with Charles, we can bring him out to the Institute, find out what he knows, and who he knows, and then see if we can track down the assassin, then we beat him down.  After we find out who hired him, of course."

Mr. McCallister just listens but does not comment.

*Back at the Institute*

Kal and several other students hit the pool, trying to throw off the events of the evening, although the talk is all about what happened, and the news shows snippets of the events, and all the scandal and everything else.


----------



## Samnell (Oct 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Hospital*
> Everyone meets up in the room and Yoshi tosses Mark his clothes, "Sounds like a good plan, Ryan," he smirks, "That is a first for you.  So Kelly get in contact with Charles, we can bring him out to the Institute, find out what he knows, and who he knows, and then see if we can track down the assassin, then we beat him down.  After we find out who hired him, of course."
> 
> Mr. McCallister just listens but does not comment.




Mark takes up his clothes and pulls his shirt over his head while still in the hospital gown and under blankets. Buttoning it, he sees that it does indeed bear bloodstains. "He did get my blood all over it. First shirt I ever bought legal..." Mark takes up his pants, glances at everyone in his room, and pulls them under his covers. The blankets suddenly puff out like sails as Mark blurs. Before they settle down on him, he's out of bed and standing fully clothed beside it. Looking down, Mark sees a bit of his underwear poking out of the zipped fly of his pants. He quickly corrects the problem.

"Ok, I'm behind that plan but let's make beating him up a team sport. That's unless Ryan wants to fix everyone up."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Kelly smiles at Mark's modesty, as he slips his pants under the covers to dress, she certainly wouldn't have, he was wearing underwear after-all, that, and she loved showing off her body, she did work hard to keep it very nice, and she like having it appreciated.  In the back of her mind she maintains the dampening of her weather mood-ring, as she hops up from the windowsil since it looks like everyone is ready to go.

"I would say count me in for helping with the assassin, but I don't think Mr. McCallister would want me to, I'm not a part of Legacy and therefore I have to be kept safe, or something like that," she says giving a slightly amused smile to the idea, "but yea, I'll call Charles, I kind of wanted to talk to him anyway, hes been protecting me since I was little, so we can definitely trust him," she says.  She slips an ear-piece cellphne from her purse into her ear after hitting the appropriate speed-dial.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

*The Hospital Room*

After four rings, she hears the gruff voice of Charles, “Morning Princess, do you know what time it is?  Damn, hey go back to sleep babe, this is for me,” Kelly hears a lengthy pause, and then Charles speaks again, “So what do you need, your pops contract ran out and I don’t do charity work, sweetie, but for you I can work a discount.  I am assuming this is a  business call?”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Hospital Room*
> 
> After four rings, she hears the gruff voice of Charles, “Morning Princess, do you know what time it is? Damn, hey go back to sleep babe, this is for me,” Kelly hears a lengthy pause, and then Charles speaks again, “So what do you need, your pops contract ran out and I don’t do charity work, sweetie, but for you I can work a discount. I am assuming this is a business call?”



Kelly blinked at the clock, what time was it exactly, she was sort of tired, but her adrenaline was still pounding from earlier, so her tim sense was all messed up.  "I'm sorry about the time, I really am, but its important." she said to her former bodygaurd, one of the few times she had ever apologized to him, it certainly underscored her seriousness about whatever she was calling him for.

She sighs and then launches into her reason for calling.  "Yea, its business.  Have you caught the news lately?  I guess not, well, anyway.  Someone tried to assassinate Mark, the leader of that new team, Legacy tonight, and it looks like they might be trying to frame another student, you met him, its that Ryan guy from the gym that you talked to.  Anyway, someone came up with the idea that, since your a person that does the guarding of bodies, you might know some of the players that bodies need to be guarded against, or at the least be able to find out from some old war buddy or something."

Kelly looks from Yoshi to Markto Ryan before finishing what she is about to say.  "If your willing to come out and do a little digging, I'll pay standard rates, whatever those are." she says with a sigh, knowing that standard rates didn't apply to someone as enhanced as Charles was.  It might put a crimp in her shopping for the next week or two, and she had her eye on an upcoming fashion line.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 3, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Kelly blinked at the clock, what time was it exactly, she was sort of tired, but her adrenaline was still pounding from earlier, so her tim sense was all messed up.  "I'm sorry about the time, I really am, but its important." she said to her former bodygaurd, one of the few times she had ever apologized to him, it certainly underscored her seriousness about whatever she was calling him for.
> 
> She sighs and then launches into her reason for calling.  "Yea, its business.  Have you caught the news lately?  I guess not, well, anyway.  Someone tried to assassinate Mark, the leader of that new team, Legacy tonight, and it looks like they might be trying to frame another student, you met him, its that Ryan guy from the gym that you talked to.  Anyway, someone came up with the idea that, since your a person that does the guarding of bodies, you might know some of the players that bodies need to be guarded against, or at the least be able to find out from some old war buddy or something."
> 
> Kelly looks from Yoshi to Markto Ryan before finishing what she is about to say.  "If your willing to come out and do a little digging, I'll pay standard rates, whatever those are." she says with a sigh, knowing that standard rates didn't apply to someone as enhanced as Charles was.  It might put a crimp in her shopping for the next week or two, and she had her eye on an upcoming fashion line.



 “Got it, so that means I need to come out to Mudaba Adin, damn and things were about to get bloody out here in Thailand, Triads and Tongs, bloody turf wars.  Oh well, if you need me to do some actual work, I am going to need 450K up front, if you just need a consultant, I can swing that for an even 200K, oh and your picking up my ticket.  I will have a receipt when I get there, make sure you have the paperwork in order when I arrive.  Be there in about thirteen hours, your lucky I never actually move this fast unless I think it is important,” Charles replies.

The line goes dead, after Charles is done talking.

Yoshi waits, “So is he coming out to help?”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Kelly sighed once more, this time at the figure and the fact that she was buying the ticket for Charles. "I sort of figured I was." she said to the empty air softly. "Yea, he's coming, he'll be here in half a day. Now all I have to do is some creative accounting." she says winking at Yoshi. "There goes that shopping trip, and my accountant is soo going to kill me." the popstar jokes with a shrug.

"So like are we all getting out of here or what? I want some sleep, and I have some stuff to do before he gets here tomorrow. If anyone can find out who is behind it, Charles certainly can, he's very good at what he does, with all the modifications he's been through, he could probably stand up to Paragon or Bishop." Kelly says as she leaves the room, gently brushing against Mark on her way out of the room to wait done in the lobby for the others as she made a few phone calls, while her Credit card was certainly good for the money, Charles pobably didn't take Credit cards.

She dialed up her Swiss banker, as she paced back and forth out by the hospital exit. "I need you to set up another bank account, transfer funds to it from my secondary account. I want $500,000 in it, and I want it set up so that myself and my bodygaurd can withdraw from it with the proper verification code without any hassals. Make the verification code Princess 4-18-2006." she tells the banker, indicating an emergency account set up by her father, certainly he wouldn't mind if she used it for this, afterall, an assassin knocking off students at her school was an emergency, although she wasn't really looking forward to the phonecall she would be getting within the next ten minutes. He somehow always found out right away whenever she took any money from that account, she hadn't done it for awhile, not sing her first album had sold big, but, it was kind of like the boy who cried wolf. She might have to do that commercial for that make-up company after all.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 3, 2003)

Ryan smiles at Mark's modesty. "Showoff. Anyway, we should probably get back soon, it's late, I'm sure you guys are getting tired," Ryan offers, smiling.

Ryan couldn't help but overhear Kelly's phonecall to her banker. _She just transfer half a million dollars like it's nothing? I wish I was that rich. Still, I feel kind of bad that she's paying for my idea, still she was just in a life or death fight, she's now part of the team, just like anyone else.

Anyway, I have to be impressing Mr. McCallister. I just keep pulling new tricks and ideas out, saving people, helping my friends, that kind of stuff. I should be on Legacy. You know, it would be great if I was able to take Mr. Assassin by myself, or with Kelly or Cassandra or something. Show up Legacy, Mark, that kind of thing._


----------

